# 2017 7-Round Mock Draft 2.0



## My Cozen Dylan

Everyone who is a "GM" will need to commit to the time and effort involved. If you repeatedly don't post you will be placed on auto-pick.

*Order:* We will use the authentic draft order as of 2 March 2017.

*Picks:* The draft window will be from 8AM to 12AM (MIDNIGHT) ET. All selections will be 4-hours long. Once the four hours are up, anyone may auto select the Best Available Player based on NHL CSS MIDTERM Rankings. We auto 3 North Americans, then 1 European. NO GOALTENDERS AUTO'ED. *ANYONE CAN AUTO-PICK IF I AM NOT AROUND. AN AUTOPICK CANNOT BE CHANGED ONCE THE NEXT PICK HAS BEEN MADE. NO EXCEPTIONS.*

*Trades:* All trades at the draft must be Cap Compliant with a $73M maximum, $54M minimum Salary Cap. Use capfriendly.com as your source. Traded picks are limited to 2017, 2018, or 2019. Once a trade is agreed upon (via PM of course) either team can announce it, but I need the other to confirm.

*Rosters:* Please post your initial roster, and post an updated version when a trade is made. *Always include Cap status.*

After You Pick Please PM the Next GM to Notify Them! *And POST THIS WITH YOUR PICK!!!* If you cannot PM for whatever reason (i.e. on a phone), ASK SOMEONE TO PM in your post.

Please, Do Not Announce Trades Until All Teams Have a GM 

*EXPANSION LISTS DUE: SUNDAY, MARCH 5, 11:59 PM ET
EXPANSION DRAFT: MONDAY, MARCH 6
DRAFT COMMENCES: TUESDAY, MARCH 7, 8 AM ET*

*GMs*
Anaheim Ducks: *heusy_79*
Arizona Coyotes: *Tapdog*
Boston Bruins: *FlamerForLife*
Buffalo Sabres: *Ristoreilly*
Calgary Flames: *Pondcake* _This team is now on auto-pick_
Carolina Hurricanes: *showjaxx*
Chicago Blackhawks: *Teemu*
Colorado Avalanche: *Ermo20*
Columbus Blue Jackets: *ZGirgs28*
Dallas Stars: *coolwood*
Detroit Red Wings: *Rare Jewel*
Edmonton Oilers: *Zemgus26*
Florida Panthers: *uncleben85*
Los Angeles Kings: *Get North*
Minnesota Wild: *Calgareee*
Montreal Canadiens: *TT1* 
Nashville Predators: *Ermo20*
New Jersey Devils: *belair*
New York Islanders: *BTrotts19*
New York Rangers: *Zemgus26*
Ottawa Senators: *edguy*
Philadelphia Flyers: *Sundinisagod*
Pittsburgh Penguins: *DukeChoof*
San Jose Sharks: *essence of phoenix* _This team is now on auto-pick_
St Louis Blues: *Incetardis*
Tampa Bay Lightning: *5cotland*
Toronto Maple Leafs: *Patmac40*
Vancouver Canucks: *King Weber*
Vegas Golden Knights: *McMozesmadness*
Washington Capitals: *Stud Muffin*
Winnipeg Jets: *Zaddy Zads*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Round One*
1. Vancouver Canucks: *Nolan Patrick, C, Brandon (WHL)*
2. Carolina Hurricanes (from Vegas Golden Knights via St Louis): *Nico Hischier, C, Halifax (QMJHL)*
3. St Louis Blues (from Carolina Hurricanes): *Gabriel Vilardi, C, Windsor (OHL)*
4. Colorado Avalanche: *Casey Mittelstadt, C, Eden Prairie (HS-MN)*
5. Arizona Coyotes: *Timothy Liljegren, D, Rogle (Sweden)*
6. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Dallas Stars): *Cale Makar, D, Brooks (AJHL)*
7. Detroit Red Wings: *Cody Glass, C, Portland (WHL)*
8. Winnipeg Jets: *Miro Heiskanen, D, HIFK (Finland)*
9. New Jersey Devils: *Owen Tippett, RW, Mississauga (OHL)*
10. Vancouver Canucks (from Buffalo Sabres): *Eeli Tolvanen, RW, Sioux City (USHL)*
11. Montreal Canadiens (from Philadelphia Flyers): *Martin Necas, C, Brno (Czech Republic)*
12. Montreal Canadiens (from Los Angeles Kings): *Elias Pettersson, C, Timra (Sweden)*
13. Pittsburgh Penguins (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Juuso Valimaki, D, Tri-City (WHL)*
14. Florida Panthers: *Michael Rasmussen, C, Tri-City (WHL)*
15. Colorado Avalanche (from New York Islanders): *Klim Kostin, LW, Moscow (Russia)*
16. St Louis Blues: *Nicolas Hague, D, Mississauga (OHL)*
17. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Callan Foote, D, Kelowna (WHL)*
18. Calgary Flames: *Nick Suzuki, C, Owen Sound (OHL)*
19. Boston Bruins: *Kristian Vesalainen, LW, Frolunda (Sweden)*
20. Ottawa Senators: *Kole Lind, RW, Kelowna (WHL)*
21. Calgary Flames (from Nashville Predators): *Nikita Popugayev, LW, Prince George (WHL)*
22. Anaheim Ducks: *Ryan Poehling, C, St Cloud State (NCAA)*
23. Edmonton Oilers: *Lias Andersson, C, HV71 (Sweden)*
24. Los Angeles Kings (from New York Rangers via Pittsburgh): *Maxime Comtois, LW, Victoriaville (QMJHL)*
25. St Louis Blues (from Pittsburgh Penguins via Detroit): *Kailer Yamamoto, LW, Spokane (WHL)*
26. Montreal Canadiens (from Columbus Blue Jackets): *Conor Timmins, D, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)*
27. Chicago Blackhawks: *Shane Bowers, C, Waterloo (USHL)*
28. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Montreal Canadiens): *Matthew Strome, LW, Hamilton (OHL)*
29. San Jose Sharks: *Henri Jokiharju, D, Portland (WHL)*
30. Montreal Canadiens (from Minnesota Wild via Arizona): *Jake Oettinger, G, Boston University (NCAA)*
31. New York Rangers (from Washington Capitals via St Louis): *Erik Brannstrom, D, HV71 (Sweden)*

*Round Two*
32. Vegas Golden Knights (from Colorado Avalanche): *Robert Thomas, C, London (OHL)*
33. Los Angeles Kings (from Arizona Coyotes via Montreal): *Jason Robertson, LW, Kingston (OHL)*
34. Vegas Golden Knights: *Jesper Boqvist, C, Timra (Sweden)*
35. Vancouver Canucks: *Urho Vaakanainen, D, JYP (Finland)*
36. New York Islanders (from Dallas Stars): *Isaac Ratcliffe, LW, Guelph (OHL)*
37. New York Islanders (from Detroit Red Wings): *Ivan Lodnia, RW, Erie (OHL)*
38. Carolina Hurricanes: *Alexei Lipanov, C, Balashikha (Russia)*
39. Winnipeg Jets: *Lukas Elvenes, RW, Rogle (Sweden)*
40. New Jersey Devils: *Robin Salo, D, Sport (Finland)*
41. Buffalo Sabres: *Marcus Davidsson, C, Djurgarden (Sweden)*
42. Montreal Canadiens (from Philadelphia Flyers): *Jaret Anderson-Dolan, C, Spokane (WHL)*
43. Los Angeles Kings: *Pierre-Olivier Joseph, D, Charlottetown (QMJHL)*
44. Calgary Flames (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Keith Petruzzelli, G, Muskegon (USHL)*
45. Vegas Golden Knights (from Florida Panthers): *David Farrance, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
46. Detroit Red Wings (from New York Islanders): *Antoine Morand, C, Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)*
47. New Jersey Devils (from St Louis Blues via Detroit): *Denis Smirnov, LW, Penn State (NCAA)*
48. Pittsburgh Penguins (from Toronto Maple Leafs via Tampa Bay): *Jonah Gadjovich, LW, Owen Sound (OHL)*
49. Ottawa Senators (from Calgary Flames): *Grant Mismash, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
50. San Jose Sharks (from Boston Bruins via New Jersey): *Ukko-Pekka Luukkonen, G, HPK (Finland)*
51. Montreal Canadiens (from Ottawa Senators via Toronto, Anaheim, Dallas, and Minnesota): *Michael DiPietro, G, Windsor (OHL)*
52. Nashville Predators: *Stelio Mattheos, RW, Brandon (WHL)*
53. Buffalo Sabres (from Anaheim Ducks): *Luke Martin, D, Michigan (NCAA)*
54. Boston Bruins (from Edmonton Oilers): *Maksim Zhukov, G, Green Bay (USHL)*
55. Carolina Hurricanes (from New York Rangers): *Aleksi Heponiemi, C, Swift Current (WHL)*
56. Carolina Hurricanes (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *Scott Reedy, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
57. Columbus Blue Jackets: *Alexander Chmelevski, C, Ottawa (OHL)*
58. Chicago Blackhawks: *Vladimir Kuznetsov, LW, Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)*
59. Montreal Canadiens: *Alex Formenton, LW, London (OHL)* _Auto-Pick_
60. Toronto Maple Leafs (from San Jose Sharks): *Morgan Frost, C, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)*
61. Vegas Golden Knights (from Minnesota Wild via Buffalo): *Joshua Norris, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
62. Montreal Canadiens (from Washington Capitals): *Noel Hoefenmayer, D, Ottawa (OHL)*

*Round Three*
63. Montreal Canadiens(from Colorado Avalanche via New Jersey and Minnesota): *Artyom Minulin, D, Swift Current (WHL)*
64. Florida Panthers (from Arizona Coyotes): *Ostap Safin, RW, Sparta (Czech Republic)*
65. Vegas Golden Knights: *Filip Westerlund, D, Frolunda (Sweden)*
66. Vancouver Canucks: *Cale Fleury, D, Kootenay (WHL)*
67. Dallas Stars: *MacKenzie Entwistle, RW, Hamilton (OHL)*
68. Arizona Coyotes (from Detroit Red Wings via San Jose): *Morgan Geekie, C, Tri-City (WHL)*
69. Buffalo Sabres (from Carolina Hurricanes via St Louis): *Adam Ruzicka, C, Sarnia (OHL)*
70. Winnipeg Jets: *Josh Brook, D, Moose Jaw (WHL)*
71. Detroit Red Wings (from New Jersey Devils): *Yaroslav Alexeyev, RW, Sherbrooke (QMJHL)*
72. Buffalo Sabres: *Jarret Tyszka, D, Seattle (WHL)*
73. Philadelphia Flyers: *Joni Ikonen, C, FrÃ¶lunda (Sweden)*
74. Los Angeles Kings: *Nick Henry, RW, Regina (WHL)* _Auto-Pick_
75. Vegas Golden Knights (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Markus Phillips, D, Owen Sound (OHL)*
76. New York Islanders (from Florida Panthers via Detroit): *Dmitri Samorukov, D, Guelph (OHL)*
77. New York Islanders: *Nate Schnarr, C, Guelph (OHL)*
78. Vegas Golden Knights (from St Louis Blues via Edmonton): *Ian Mitchell, D, Spruce Grove (AJHL)*
79. Winnipeg Jets (from Toronto Maple Leafs via Detroit): *Rickard Hugg, C, Leksand (Sweden)*
80. Arizona Coyotes (from Calgary Flames): *Eemeli Rasanen, D, Kingston (OHL)*
81. Philadelphia Flyers (from Boston Bruins): *Ivan Chekhovich, LW, Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)*
82. Winnipeg Jets (from Ottawa Senators via Carolina): *Olle Eriksson Ek, G, Farjestad (Sweden)*
83. Nashville Predators: *Jake Leschyshyn, C, Regina (WHL)*
84. Vegas Golden Knights (from Anaheim Ducks): *Evan Barratt, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
85. Florida Panthers (from Edmonton Oilers via Arizona): *Dylan Samberg, D, Hermantown (HS-MN)*
86. St Louis Blues (from New York Rangers via Detroit and New Jersey): *Lane Zablocki, RW, Red Deer (WHL)*
87. Montreal Canadiens (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *Kyle Olson, RW, Tri-City (WHL)*
88. Arizona Coyotes (from Columbus Blue Jackets): *Zachary Gallant, C, Peterborough (OHL)*
89. Anaheim Ducks (from Chicago Blackhawks via Carolina, Chicago, Detroit, and Pittsburgh): *Ian Scott, G, Prince Albert (WHL)*
90. Montreal Canadiens: *Austen Keating, LW, Ottawa (OHL)*
91. Arizona Coyotes (from San Jose Sharks via New Jersey and Florida): *Dylan Coghlan, D, Tri-City (WHL)*
92. Montreal Canadiens (from Minnesota Wild): *Mason Shaw, C, Medicine Hat (WHL)*
93. Buffalo Sabres (from Washington Capitals): *Filip Chytil, LW, Zin (Czech Republic)*

*Round Four*
94. Colorado Avalanche: *Cayden Primeau, G, Lincoln (USHL)*
95. Minnesota Wild (from Arizona Coyotes): *Jack Rathbone, D, Dexter (HS-MA)*
96. Vegas Golden Knights: *Thomas Miller, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
97. Vancouver Canucks: *Joel Teasdale, LW, Blainville-Boisbriand (QMJHL)*
98. Dallas Stars: *Greg Meireles, C, Kitchener (OHL)* _Auto-Pick_
99. Detroit Red Wings: *Alexandre Texier, C, Grenoble (France)*
100. Carolina Hurricanes: *Denis Mikhnin, RW, Rimouski (QMJHL)*
101. Winnipeg Jets: *Max Gildon, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
102. Nashville Predators (from New Jersey Devils via Detroit): *Michael Anderson, D, Waterloo (USHL)*
103. Buffalo Sabres: *Cameron Crotty, D, Brockville (CCHL)*
104. Philadelphia Flyers: *Fabian Zetterlund, RW, Farjestad (Sweden)*
105. Los Angeles Kings: *Samuel Bucek, LW, Shawinigan (QMJHL)*
106. Philadelphia Flyers (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Ivan Kosorenkov, RW, Victoriaville (QMJHL)*
107. Vegas Golden Knights (from Florida Panthers via NY Rangers): *Emil Bemstrom, C, Leksand (Sweden)*
108. Philadelphia Flyers (from New York Islanders): *Tyler Inamoto, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
109. Pittsburgh Penguins (from St Louis Blues): *Igor Shvyryov, C, Magnitogorsk (Russia)*
110. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Stephen Dhillon, G, Niagara (OHL)*
111. Calgary Flames: *Tim Soderlund, LW, Skelleftea (Sweden)*
112. Boston Bruins: *Pavel Koltygin, C, Drummondville (QMJHL)*
113. Ottawa Senators: *Maxime Fortier, RW, Halifax (QMJHL)*
114. New Jersey Devils (from Nashville Predators): *Kasper Kotkansalo, D, Sioux Falls (USHL)*
115. Anaheim Ducks: *Jonas Rondbjerg, RW, Vaxjo (Sweden)* _Auto-Pick_
116. Edmonton Oilers: *Dayton Rasmussen, G, Tri-City (USHL)*
117. Detroit Red Wings (from New York Rangers via Colorado): *Ryan Peckford, LW, Victoria (WHL)*
118. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *Martin Bodak, D, Tappara (Finland)*
119. Columbus Blue Jackets: *Jack Studnicka, C, Oshawa (OHL)*
120. Chicago Blackhawks: *MacAuley Carson, LW, Sudbury (OHL)*
121. Montreal Canadiens (via Dallas and Pittsburgh): *Jonathan Smart, D, Regina (WHL)*
122. Vancouver Canucks (from San Jose Sharks): *Arvid Soderblom, G, Frolunda (Sweden)*
123. Montreal Canadiens (from Minnesota Wild): *Stuart Skinner, G, Lethbridge (WHL)*
124. Washington Capitals: *Daniil Vertiy, LW, North Bay (OHL)*

*Round Five*
125. Colorado Avalanche: *Adam Thilander, D, North Bay (OHL)*
126. Washington Capitals (from Arizona Coyotes): *Will Warm, D, Edmonton (WHL)*
127. New Jersey Devils (from Vegas Golden Knights via St Louis): *Mark Rubinchik, D, Saskatoon (WHL)*
128. Edmonton Oilers (from Vancouver Canucks): *Jocktan Chainey, D, Halifax (QMJHL)*
129. Dallas Stars: *Benajmin Mirageas, D, Bloomington (USHL)*
130. Detroit Red Wings: *Danil Yurtaikin, LW, Yaroslavl (Russia) *
131. Chicago Blackhawks (from Carolina Hurricanes): *Radim Salda, D, Kralove (Czech Republic)*
132. Winnipeg Jets: *David Kvasnicka, D, Plzen (Czech Republic)*
133. Colorado Avalanche (from New Jersey Devils via Detroit): *Alexis Binner, D, Green Bay (USHL)*
134. St Louis Blues (from Buffalo Sabres): *Jack Ahcan, D, St Cloud State (NCAA)*
135. Philadelphia Flyers: *Simon Stransky, LW, Prince Albert (WHL)*
136. Los Angeles Kings: *Jordan Bellerive, C, Lethbridge (WHL)*
137. Los Angeles Kings (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Bryce Misley, C, Oakville (OJHL)*
138. Florida Panthers: *Kyler Yeo, C, Hill-Murray (HS-MN)*
139. Tampa Bay Lightning (from New York Islanders): *Venyamin Baranov, D, St Petersburg (Russia)*
140. Chicago Blackhawks (from St Louis Blues): *Austin Pratt, RW, Red Deer (WHL)*
141. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Marcus Sylvegard, RW, Malmo (Sweden)*
142. Calgary Flames: *Brady Lyle, D, North Bay (OHL)* _Auto-Pick_
143. Carolina Hurricanes (from Boston Bruins): *Leon Gawanke, D, Cape Breton (QMJHL)*
144. Vegas Golden Knights (from Ottawa Senators via Pittsburgh): *Tyler Steenbergen, C, Swift Current (WHL)*
145. Detroit Red Wings (from Nashville Predators): *Jesse Koskenkorva, C, Karpat (Finland)*
146. Pittsburgh Penguins (from Anaheim Ducks): *Daniil Vovchenko, RW, Cherepovets (Russia)*
147. Edmonton Oilers: *Walter Flower, D, Halifax (QMJHL)*
148. New York Rangers: *Joey Keane, D, Barrie (OHL)*
149. Buffalo Sabres (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *D'Artagnan Joly, RW, Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)*
150. Columbus Blue Jackets: *Brendan De Jong, D, Portland (WHL)*
151. Chicago Blackhawks: *Daniil Tarasov, G, Tolpar (Russia)*
152. Pittsburgh Penguins (from Montreal Canadiens via Columbus): *Kevin Hancock, LW, Owen Sound (OHL)*
153. San Jose Sharks: *Tim Wahlgren, C, Modo (Sweden)*
154. Minnesota Wild: *Reilly Walsh, D, Proctor Academy (HS-NH)* _Auto-Pick_
155. Washington Capitals: *Otto Latvala, D, HPK (Finland)*

*Round Six*
156. Colorado Avalanche (via San Jose): *Brannon McManus, RW, Chicago (USHL)*
157. San Jose Sharks (from Arizona Coyotes): *Antoine Crete-Belzile, D, Blainville-Boisbriand (QMJHL)* _Auto-Pick_
158. Vegas Golden Knights: *Kirill Maksimov, LW, Niagara (OHL)*
159. New York Rangers (from Vancouver Canucks): *Sami Moilanen, RW, Seattle (WHL)*
160. Dallas Stars: *Jacob Paquette, D, Kingston (OHL)*
161. Detroit Red Wings: *Nate Knoepke, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
162. Washington Capitals (from Carolina Hurricanes): *Ryan Bowen, RW, Lethbridge (WHL)*
163. Winnipeg Jets: *Emil Westerlund, LW, Linkoping (Sweden)*
164. New Jersey Devils: *Zach Solow, C, Dubuque (USHL)*
165. Buffalo Sabres: *Tobias Geisser, D, Zug (Switzerland)*
166. Philadelphia Flyers: *Zachary Lauzon, D, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)*
167. Los Angeles Kings: *Dmitri Rodionychev, D, Nizhny Novgorod (Russia)*
168. Tampa Bay Lightning: *Artyom Manukyan, RW, Omsk (Russia)*
169. Detroit Red Wings (from Florida Panthers): *Lukas Haudum, LW, Malmo (Sweden)*
170. Chicago Blackhawks (from New York Islanders): *Mathieu Charlebois, D, Halifax (QMJHL)*
171. Arizona Coyotes (from St Louis Blues via Edmonton): *Ben Jones, C, Niagara (OHL)*
172. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Michael Karow, D, Youngstown (USHL)*
173. Calgary Flames: *Jakub Galvas, D, Olomouc (Czech Republic)* _Auto-Pick_
174. Boston Bruins: *Elijah Roberts, D, Kitchener (OHL)*
175. Ottawa Senators: *Alex D'Orio, G, Saint John (QMJHL)*
176. New Jersey Devils (from Nashville Predators): *Nick Leivermann, D, Eden Prairie (HS-MN)*
177. Vegas Golden Knights (from Anaheim Ducks via Florida): *Alexander Polunin, LW, Yaroslavl (Russia)*
178. Edmonton Oilers: *Brady Gilmour, C, Saginaw (OHL)*
179. Nashville Predators (from New York Rangers): *Linus Nyman, RW, Kingston (OHL)*
180. Montreal Canadiens (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *Emil Oksanen, RW, Espoo (Finland)*
181. Arizona Coyotes (from Columbus Blue Jackets): *Matt Villalta, G, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)*
182. Chicago Blackhawks: *Michael Pastujov, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
183. Tampa Bay Lightning (from Montreal Canadiens): *Anton Bjorkman, D, Linkoping (Sweden)*
184. San Jose Sharks: *Clayton Phillips, D, USA NTDP (USHL)* _Auto-Pick_
185. Minnesota Wild: *Benton Maass, D, Elk River (HS-MN)*
186. Washington Capitals: *Maksim Sushko, RW, Owen Sound (OHL)*

*Round Seven*
187. Colorado Avalanche: *Patrick Bajkov, RW, Everett (WHL)*
188. Edmonton Oilers (from Arizona Coyotes): *Logan Cockerill, RW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
189. Vegas Golden Knights: *Petrus Palmu, LW, Owen Sound (OHL)*
190. New Jersey Devils (from Vancouver Canucks): *Thomas Gregoire, D, Sherbrooke (QMJHL)*
191. Dallas Stars: *Gustav Lindstrom, D, Almtuna (Sweden)*
192. Colorado Avalanche (from Detroit Red Wings): *Ryan McGregor, C, Sarnia (OHL)* _Auto-Pick_
193. Carolina Hurricanes: *Ivan Kozlov, LW, Val-d'Or (QMJHL)*
194. Winnipeg Jets: *Filip Sveningsson, LW, HV71 (Sweden)*
195. Florida Panthers (from New Jersey Devils): *Kristian Afanasyev, RW, SaiPa (Finland)*
196. Anaheim Ducks (from Buffalo Sabres): *Benjamin Beck, G, Salzburg (Austria)*
197. Chicago Blackhawks (from Philadelphia Flyers): *Scooter Brickey, D, Des Moines (USHL)*
198. Tampa Bay Lightning (from Los Angeles Kings): *Kirill Slepets, LW, Yaroslavl (Russia)*
199. Chicago Blackhawks (from Tampa Bay Lightning via Philadelphia): *Cole Fraser, D, Peterborough (OHL)*
200. Boston Bruins (from Florida Panthers): *Matt Miller, C, Sioux City (USHL)*
201. Pittsburgh Penguins (from New York Islanders): *Scott Walford, D, Victoria (WHL)*
202. St Louis Blues: *Justin Brazeau, RW, North Bay (OHL)*
203. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Jonathan Dugan, LW, Northwood (HS-NY)* _Auto-Pick_
204. Calgary Flames: *Daniil Skorikov, RW, Ufa (Russia)* _Auto-Pick_
205. Florida Panthers (from Boston Bruins): *Benjamin Gleason, D, Hamilton (OHL)*
206. Detroit Red Wings (from Ottawa Senators via San Jose and New Jersey): *Marian Studenic, RW, Hamilton (OHL)*
207. Nashville Predators: *Tom Gleason, D, Barrie (OHL)*
208. Chicago Blackhawks (from Anaheim Ducks): *Cole Guttman, C, Dubuque (USHL)*
209. Edmonton Oilers: *John St Ivany, D, Sioux Falls (USHL)*
210. New York Rangers: *Dylan Plouffe, D, Vancouver (WHL)*
211. Buffalo Sabres (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *Jordan Hollett, G, Regina (WHL)* 
212. Pittsburgh Penguins (from Columbus Blue Jackets): *Jacob Tortora, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
213. San Jose Sharks (from Chicago Blackhawks): *Morgan Barron, C, St Andrew's (HS-ON)* _Auto-Pick_
214. Winnipeg Jets (from Montreal Canadiens): *August Burg, D, Brynas (Sweden)*
215. San Jose Sharks: *Cole Coskey, RW, Saginaw (OHL)* _Auto-Pick_
216. Montreal Canadiens (from Minnesota Wild): *Oliver Castleman, RW, Niagara (OHL)*
217. St Louis Blues (from Washington Capitals): *Tomas Vomacka, G, Corpus Christi (NAHL)*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Expansion Draft Results*

Anaheim Ducks: *Jared Boll*
Arizona Coyotes: *Radim Vrbata*
Boston Bruins: *Matt Beleskey*
Buffalo Sabres: *Linus Ullmark*
Calgary Flames: *Michael Frolik*
Carolina Hurricanes: *Philipp Di Giuseppe*
Chicago Blackhawks: *Trevor van Riemsdyk*
Colorado Avalanche: *Calvin Pickard*
Columbus Blue Jackets: *David Savard*
Dallas Stars: *Radek Faksa *
Detroit Red Wings: *Mitchell Callahan*
Edmonton Oilers: *Zack Kassian*
Florida Panthers: *Jason Demers*
Los Angeles Kings: *Ben Bishop*
Minnesota Wild: *Marco Scandella*
Montreal Canadiens: *Brandon Davidson* 
Nashville Predators: *Colin Wilson*
New Jersey Devils: *Brenden Dillon*
New York Islanders: *Scott Mayfield*
New York Rangers: *Michael Grabner*
Ottawa Senators: *Bobby Ryan*
Philadelphia Flyers: *Taylor Leier*
Pittsburgh Penguins: *Ian Cole*
San Jose Sharks: *David Schlemko* 
St Louis Blues: *Jori Lehtera*
Tampa Bay Lightning: *Vladislav Namestnikov*
Toronto Maple Leafs: *Brian Boyle*
Vancouver Canucks: *Brendan Gaunce*
Washington Capitals: *Tom Wilson*
Winnipeg Jets: *Andrew Copp*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Trades Completed*

Trade #1
To Anaheim: Ryan Nugent-Hopkins, Mark Fayne (50% Retained)
To Edmonton: Sami Vatanen, Clayton Stoner, Rights to Patrick Eaves

Trade #2
To Anaheim: 196th Overall
To Buffalo: 53rd Overall, Kevin Bieksa

Trade #3
To Detroit: Tyler Myers, Rights to Ivan Telegin
To Winnipeg: Darren Helm, Dennis Cholowski, 79th Overall

Trade #4
To Dallas: Matt Dumba
To Minnesota: Riley Tufte, 51st Overall

Trade #5
To Buffalo: Jake Muzzin, Spencer Watson
To Los Angeles: Zemgus Girgensons, Hudson Fasching, 2018 3rd

Trade #6
To NY Islanders: Anthony Mantha, 37th Overall, 76th Overall
To Detroit: Brock Nelson, Parker Wotherspoon, 46th Overall, 2018 4th

Trade #7
To NY Islanders: Matt Duchene
To Colorado: Ryan Strome, Ryan Pulock, 15th Overall

Trade #8
To New Jersey: Mike Green
To Detroit: Jon Merrill, Ryan Kujawinski

Trade #9
To Pittsburgh: UFA Rights to Anders Nilsson
To Buffalo: 149th Overall, 211th Overall

Trade #10
To Dallas: Marc-Andre Fleury
To Pittsburgh: Antti Niemi, Rights to Valeri Nichushkin, 121st Overall

Trade #11
To Dallas: Calvin de Haan
To NY Islanders: 36th Overall

Trade #12
To Vegas: 32nd Overall
To Colorado: Vegas will not select Ryan Pulock in the expansion draft

Trade #13
To Tampa Bay: Ryan Ellis
To Nashville: Boris Katchouk, Adam Erne

Trade #14
To Vegas: 75th Overall
To Tampa Bay: Vegas will select Vladislav Namestnikov in the expansion draft

Trade #15
To Tampa Bay: TJ Brodie
To Calgary: Slater Koekkoek, Ryan Callahan, 44th Overall

Trade #16
To Minnesota: Beau Bennett, Joshua Jacobs, 63rd Overall
To New Jersey: Jason Pominville, Jordan Greenway, Rights to Martin Hanzal

Trade #17
To NY Rangers: Justin Schultz
To Pittsburgh: Marc Staal, 24th Overall

Trade #18
To San Jose: Ben Lovejoy, Nick Lappin, 50th Overall
To New Jersey: Brenden Dillon, Dylan Gambrell, 206th Overall

Trade #19
To Detroit: Bryan Rust, Derrick Pouliot, 25th Overall
To Pittsburgh: Gustav Nyquist, Ryan Sproul, 89th Overall

Trade #20
To Winnipeg: 82nd Overall
To Carolina: Marko Dano

Trade #21
To NY Rangers: Justin Faulk, Victor Rask
To Carolina: Dan Girardi, Mika Zibanejad, Pavel Buchnevich, Igor Shestyorkin, Oscar Lindberg

Trade #22
To St Louis: 2nd Overall
To Vegas: Colton Parayko

Trade #23
To Edmonton: 171st Overall
To St Louis: UFA Rights to Kris Russell

Trade #24
To Vegas: 84th Overall
To Anaheim: Future Considerations

Trade #25
To NY Islanders: Andrej Sustr
To Tampa Bay: Shane Prince, 139th Overall

Trade #26
To Buffalo: Chris Tanev
To Vancouver: Zach Bogosian, 10th Overall

Trade #27
To Buffalo: UFA Rights to Peter Budaj
To Tampa Bay: UFA Rights to Cody Franson

Trade #28
To Vegas: David Perron, Ivan Barbashev
To St Louis: David Savard, 127th Overall

Trade #29
To Pittsburgh: Reid Duke
To Vegas: 144th Overall

Trade #30
To Carolina: 2nd Overall
To St Louis: Hayden Fleury, Aleksi Saarela, 3rd Overall, 69th Overall

Trade #31
To Dallas: Nino Niederreiter
To Minnesota: Dan Hamhuis, Julius Honka

Trade #32
To Dallas: James van Riemsdyk
To Toronto: 6th Overall

Trade #33
To Florida: Casey Bailey
To Ottawa: Paul Thompson, Future Considerations

Trade #34
To Boston: Julius Nattinen
To Anaheim: Malcolm Subban

Trade #35
To Buffalo: 69th Overall
To St Louis: Tyler Ennis (50% Retained)

Trade #36
To Pittsburgh: Dmitry Kulikov
To Buffalo: 2018 2nd, 2019 3rd

Trade #37
To Arizona: Alex Galchenyuk, Max Pacioretty
To Montreal: Dylan Strome, Clayton Keller, Kyle Wood, 30th Overall, 33rd Overall

Trade #38
To Arizona: TJ Oshie
To Washington: Christian Fischer, 126th Overall

Trade #39
To Tampa Bay: Anthony Duclair
To Arizona: Taylor Raddysh and Dominik Masin

Trade #40
To New Jersey: Henrik Borgstrom
To Florida: Steven Santini, Alexander Kerfoot, 91st Overall

Trade #41
To NY Rangers: Henrik Lundqvist (23.5% Retained), Nick Holden
To St Louis: 31st Overall, Jake Allen, Haydn Fleury, Jordan Kyrou, Carl Gunnarsson

Trade #42
To Edmonton: Michael Grabner
To Vegas: Anton Slepyshev, 78th Overall

Trade #43
To Pittsburgh: Brendan Gallagher
To Montreal: Tristian Jerry, Carl Hagelin (50% Retained), 24th Overall, 87th Overall, 121st Overall, 180th Overall

Trade #44
To Montreal: 12th Overall
To Los Angeles: 24th Overall, 33rd Overall, Rights to Dwight King

Trade #45
To Minnesota: Alexander Radulov
To Montreal: Luke Kunin, 51st Overall, 63rd Overall

Trade #46
To Vegas: 61st Overall
To Buffalo: Brenden Dillon, Rights to Brian Boyle

Trade #47
To Philadelphia: Carey Price
To Montreal: 11th Overall, 42nd Overall, Travis Sanheim, Carter Hart, German Rubtsov, Michal Neuvirth

Trade #48
To Toronto: Ben Finkelstein
To Florida: UFA Rights to Roman Polak

Trade #49
To Washington: 162nd Overall
To Carolina: UFA Rights to Kevin Shattenkirk

Trade #50
To Tampa Bay: Reilly Smith, Joshua Brown
To Florida: Dennis Yan, Luke Witkowski, Daniel Walcott, 2018 3rd

Trade #51
To Arizona: Tyler Bozak
To Toronto: Lawson Crowse, Anthony DeAngelo

Trade #52
To Tampa Bay: Phil Kessel (50% Retained), Olli Maatta, Conor Sheary
To Pittsburgh: Anton Stralman, Brett Howden, Mitchell Stephens, 13th Overall, 48th Overall, 2018 1st, 2019 2nd

Trade #53
To Buffalo: 2019 5th
To Florida: Matt Moulson (40% Retained)

Trade #54
To Florida: Colin Wilson (11.1% Retained), Jared Boll
To Vegas: Evan Cowley, Steven Hodges, 45th Overall, 177th Overall

Trade #55
To Colorado: Marc Staal
To Pittsburgh: Mark Barberio

Trade #56
To Nashville: Johnny Gaudreau, Emile Poirier
To Calgary: Mattias Ekholm, Vladislav Kamenev, 21st Overall

Trade #57
To Arizona: Nick Bonino, Ryan Sproul
To Pittsburgh: Alexander Burmistrov, Cam Dineen, 2018 2nd

Trade #58
To St Louis: 25th Overall, Martin Frk
To Detroit: 47th Overall, Jake Walman, 2018 4th

Trade #59
To Montreal: 26th Overall
To Columbus: 28th Overall, 152nd Overall

Trade #60
To New Jersey: Griffin Reinhart
To Edmonton: Joey Anderson

Trade #61
To Vancouver: Mike Cammalleri, John Quenneville
To New Jersey: Jake Virtanen, Luca Sbisa, 190th Overall

Trade #62
To Arizona: Jordan Eberle, 85th Overall
To Edmonton: Tobias Rieder, Christian Dvorak, 188th Overall

Trade #63
To Pittsburgh: Antoine Vermette, 146th Overall Pick
To Anaheim: Matt Cullen, 89th Overall, 2019 4th

Trade #64
To Vegas: 107th Overall
To NY Rangers: Rights to Radim Vrbata

Trade #65
To New Jersey: 47th Overall, 86th Overall
To Detroit: 71st Overall, 102nd Overall, 133rd Overall, 206th Overall

Trade #66
To Tampa Bay: Rights to Mike Ribeiro
To Nashville: Jason Garrison, 2018 4th

Trade #67
To Minnesota: Andrei Markov (17.4% Retained)
To Montreal: Christian Folin, 92nd Overall, 123rd Overall, 216th Overall

Trade #68
To Arizona: Alex Petrovic, Jared McCann, Tim Bozon, 91st Overall
To Florida: Nick Merkley, Jordan Martinook, Kevin Connauton, 85th Overall, 2019 7th

Trade #69
To St Louis: 86th Overall
To New Jersey: 127th Overall, Rights to Nail Yakupov

Trade #70
To Columbus: Alex Petrovic
To Arizona: 88th Overall, 181st Overall

Trade #71
To St Louis: Oskar Sundqvist
To Pittsburgh: 109th Overall, 2018 6th

Trade #72
To Nashville: 102nd Overall, Zach Nastasiuk
To Detroit: 145th Overall, Emil Pettersson

Trade #73
To Detroit: 117th Overall
To Colorado: 133rd Overall, 192nd Overall

Trade #74
To Detroit: Brayden Point, 2018 2nd
To Tampa Bay: Andreas Athanasiou, Xavier Ouellet

Trade #75
To Pittsburgh: 201st Overall
To NY Islanders: 2018 6th

Trade #76
To Edmonton: Jamie McGinn
To Arizona: Benoit Pouliot, 171st Overall

Trade #77
To Columbus: Ryan Jones
To Pittsburgh: 152nd Overall, 212th Overall

Trade #78
To Philadelphia: 2018 5th
To Chicago: 197th Overall, 199th Overall

Trade #79
To Florida: 195th Overall
To New Jersey: 2019 6th

Trade #80
To Florida: 205th Overall
To Boston: 2018 7th, Rights to Sergey Gayduchenko


----------



## Teemu

I assume we'll honor TDL trades?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Teemu said:


> I assume we'll honor TDL trades?




Yes. No rosters are official until all deals are in tomorrow evening.


----------



## Teemu

:

Roster:
Panarin (6)-Anisimov (4.55)-Kane (10.5)
Schmaltz (.925)-Toews (10.5)-Panik (RFA)
Hartman (.863)-Kruger (3.08)-Hossa (5.275)
Jurco (RFA)-Rasmussen (.75)-Motte (.925)
Kero (RFA)

Keith (5.54)-Hjalmarsson (4.1)
Seabrook (6.875)-Kempny (RFA)
Forsling (.873)-Pokka (RFA)

Crawford (6)
Johansson (.575)

Known overages: 3.213M

Total: 69.977M
Space: 3.023M

2017 picks:
1st round (27th)
2nd round (58th)
4th round (120th)
5th round (131st)
5th round (140th)
5th round (151st)
6th round (170th)
6th round (182nd)
7th round (208th)


I'm often in the mood to trade down, though since the draft is in Chicago, we will not be trading out of the first round. I also don't deal with NMCs.


----------



## hi

Sebastian Aho - Mika Zibanejad - Elias Lindholm
Jeff Skinner - Nico Hischier - Pavel Buchnevich
Teuvo Teravainen - Jordan Staal - Marko Dano
Brock McGinn - Oscar Lindberg - Lee Stempniak
Andrej Nestrasil

Jaccob Slavin - Kevin Shattenkirk
Noah Hanifin - Brett Pesce
Klas Dahlbeck - Ryan Murphy
Dan Girardi

Cam Ward
Eddie Lack

*Willing to listen to offers for any player/prospect. No one is untouchable.

Looking for young NHL'ers/NHL ready prospects. Preferably defensemen and bottom 6 forwards*

Buyouts: 
Alex Semin ($2,333,333)
James Wisniewski ($1,000,000)

Cap Hit: $55,992,500
Cap Space: $17,007,500

Re-signings:

Nico Hischier - ELC 3 years/$925,000
Klas Dahlbeck - 1 year/$900,000
Marko Dano - 2 years/$1,100,000 per
Teuvo Teravainen - 1 year/$2,000,000
Brock McGinn - 1 year/$850,000
Andrej Nestrasil - 1 year/$950,000
Oscar Lindberg - 1 year/$750,000
Mika Zibanejad - 2 years/$4,100,000 per
Kevin Shattenkirk - 6 years/$6,500,000 per


Notable prospects:

Nico Hischier
Pavel Buchnevich
Igor Shestyorkin
Julien Gauthier
Nicolas Roy
Jake Bean
Janne Kuokkanen
Alexei Lipanov
Aleksi Heponiemi
Scott Reedy
Roland McKeown
Valentin Zykov
Alex Nedeljkovic
Denis Mikhnin


2017 Entry Draft Picks:

#2 - Nico Hischier (C)
#38 - Alexei Lipanov (C)
#55 - Aleksi Heponiemi (LW)
#56 - Scott Reedy (C/RW)
#100 - Denis Mikhnin (RW)
#143 - Leon Gawanke (RD)
#193 - Ivan Kozlov (LW)​
[collapse=Expansion Protection List]*Expansion Draft Protection List:*

F1 - Jordan Staal (NMC)
F2 - Jeff Skinner
F3 - Mika Zibanejad
F4 - Elias Lindholm
F5 - Teuvo Teravainen
F6 - Marko Dano
F7 - Oscar Lindberg

D1 - Dan Girardi (NMC)
D2 - Ryan Murphy
D3 - Matt Tennyson

G1 - Cam Ward

*Exposure Requirements:*

F1 - Lee Stempniak
F2 - Joakim Nordstrom
D1 - Klas Dahlbeck
G1 - Eddie Lack[/collapse]


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Yeah, if all returning GMs could check-in to the thread, I would appreciate it. Thanks Teemu and showjaxx for getting the ball rolling.*


----------



## MackAttack26

*EDMONTON OILERS ROSTER* 

Patrick Maroon (1.500) - Connor McDavid (0.925) - Patrick Eaves (2.750)
Milan Lucic (6.000) - Leon Draisaitl (6.000) - Jesse Puljujarvi (0.925) 
Michael Grabner (1.650) - Christian Dvorak (0.839) - Tobias Rieder (2.225)
Mark Letestu (1.800) - David Desharnais (1.500) - Jamie McGinn (3.333) 
X - Tyler Pitlick (0.950), Drake Caggiula (0.925) 

Oscar Klefbom (4.167) - Adam Larsson (4.167)
Andrej Sekera (5.500) - Sami Vatanen (4.875)
Darnell Nurse (0.863) - Matt Benning (0.925)
X - Clayton Stoner (3.250)

Cam Talbot (4.167)
Laurent Brossoit (0.750)

Retained: Mark Fayne - 1.812M
TOTAL CAP HIT: $61.798M

*SIGNINGS*
- Leon Draisaitl: 6 years / 36.000m (6.000m AAV)
- Patrick Eaves: 3 years / 8.250m (2.750m AAV)
- Zack Kassian: 2 years / 2.500m (1.250m AAV)
- David Desharnias: 1 year / 1.500m
- Matt Hendricks: 1 year / 1.000m
- Tyler Pitlick: 1 year / 0.950m
​


----------



## Zaddy

*Roster*
Nikolaj Ehlers ($0.895M) - Bryan Little ($4.7M) - Blake Wheeler ($5.6M)
Mathieu Perreault ($4.125M) - Mark Scheifele ($6.125M) - Patrik Laine ($0.925M)
Kyle Connor ($0.925M) - Darren Helm ($3.85M) - Joel Armia ($0.925M)
Shawn Matthias ($2.125M) - Adam Lowry ($1.125M) - Nic Petan ($0.76M)
Brandon Tanev ($0.9M), Quinton Howden ($0.725M)

Tobias Enstrom ($5.75M) - Dustin Byfuglien ($7.6M)
Josh Morrissey ($0.865M) - Jacob Trouba ($2.185M)
Ben Chiarot ($0.925M) - Paul Postma ($0.95M)
Mark Stuart ($2.625M)

Connor Hellebuyck ($2.125M)
Michael Hutchinson ($1.15M)

Cap: $57.88M

*Top Prospects*
C/LW Kyle Connor
C/RW Jack Roslovic
C Nic Petan
C Michael Spacek
C Jansen Harkins
C/LW Chase De Leo
C Pavel Kraskovsky
LW Erik Foley
LD Sami Niku
LD Logan Stanley
LD Dennis Cholowski
RD Tucker Poolman
RD Jan Kostalek
RD Luke Green
RD Jacob Cederholm
RD Nelson Nogier
G Eric Comrie
G Mikhail Berdin

*Released UFA's*
Ondrej Pavelec
Chris Thorburn

*Signings*
Connor Hellebuyck - 2 years @ $2.125M per
Brandon Tanev - 1 year @ $900K
Quinton Howden - 1 year @ $725K
Ben Chiarot - 1 year @ $925K
Paul Postma - 1 year @ $950K

*Draft Selections*
(1) 8th overall - *Miro Heiskanen*, LD, HIFK, Finland
(2) 39th overall - *Lucas Elvenes*, RW, RÃ¶gle, Sweden
(3) 70th overall - *Josh Brook*, RD, Moose Jaw, WHL
(3) 79th overall - *Rickard Hugg*, C, Leksand, Sweden
(3) 82nd overall - *Olle Eriksson Ek*, G, FÃ¤rjestad, Sweden
(4) 101st overall - *Max Gildon*, LD, USNTDP, USHL
(5) 132nd overall - *David Kvasnicka*, LD, HC Plzen, Czech
(6) 163rd overall - *Emil Westerlund*, LW, LinkÃ¶ping, Sweden
(7) 194th overall - *Filip Sveningsson*, LW, HV71, Sweden
(7) 214th overall - *August Berg*, RD, BrynÃ¤s, Sweden​


----------



## Patmac40

*Roster* _as at Mar 7, 2017_
Hyman - Matthews - Marner
Brown - Nylander - Kapanen
Komarov - Kadri - Leivo 
Crouse - Gauthier - Martin
Leipsic - Fehr - Soshnikov

Rielly - Zaitsev 
Gardiner - DeAngelo
Marchenko - Carrick
Marincin

Andersen
McElhinney

*UFAs:*
Ben Smith
Matt Hunwick

*Other UFAs:*
Brooks Laich
Milan Michalek
Colin Greening
Andrew Campbell

*Other RFAs:*
Sergei Kalinin
Justin Holl
Seth Griffith

*Protect List (7F/3F/1G)*_ tentative _
Kadri
van Riemsdyk
Bozak
Komarov
Brown
Leipsic
Leivo
Rielly
Gardiner
Carrick
Andersen

*Players Exposed*
Matt Martin
Eric Fehr
Alexey Marchenko
Martin Marincin
Garret Sparks
Antoine Bibeau

*Trading Block*
17th overall pick
Jeremy Bracco
Nikita Soshnikov
Connor Carrick
Kerby Rychel
Andreas Johnsson

*Wants*
Top-4 Defensman
Defensive Prospects
Picks

*Top Prospects*
Kasperi Kapanen
Brendan Leipsic
Andrew Nielsen
Travis Dermott
Carl Grundstrom
Joe Woll
Dmytro Timashov
Andreas Johnsson
Yegor Korshkov
Jeremy Bracco
Rinat Valiev
Adam Brooks
JD Greenway
Tobias Lindberg
Jesper Lindgren
Nikolai Chebykin
Kerby Rychel
Stephen Desrochers

*Signings*

Connor Brown - 3yrs $1.2 million
Zach Hyman - 2yrs $1 million
Nikita Zaitsev - 2yrs $1.7 million
Curtis McElhinney - 1yr $850k
Brendan Leipsic - 2yrs $800k (two-way)
Antoine Bibeau - 2yrs $700k (two-way)
Garret Sparks - 1yr $650k (two-way)


*Trades*
James van Riemsdyk to DAL for 6th overall pick
UFA rights of Roman Polak to FLA for Ben Finklestein
Tyler Bozak to ARI for Anthony DeAngelo and Lawson Crouse


----------



## FlamerForLife

*Roster:*

Marchand($6,125,000)-Bergeron($6,875,000)-Backes($6,000,000)
Vatrano($792,500)-Krejci($7,250,000)-Pastrnak($5,500,000)
Stafford($3,500,000)-Spooner($3,500,000)-Hayes($2,300,000)
Cehlarik($742,500)-Moore($1,250,000)-Nash($900,000)
Schaller($900,000), Czarnik($650,000)

Chara($4,000,000)-Carlo($789,167)
Krug($5,250,000)-McQuaid($2,750,000)
K.Miller($2,500,000)-C.Miller($1,000,000)
Morrow($950,000)

Rask($7,000,000)
Khudobin($1,200,000)

*Signings:*
David Pastrnak: 6 years AAV of $5,500,000
Ryan Spooner: 3 years AAV of $3,500,000
Dominic Moore: 1 year AAV of $1,250,000
Joe Morrow: 1 year AAV of $950,000
Tim Schaller: 1 year AAV of $900,000
Drew Stafford 2 years AAV of $3,500,000
Austin Czarnik 1 year AAV of $650,000
All other RFA's have been qualified.

*Buyout Cap Hit: $2,166,667*
*Cap Hit: $72,990,834*

*Draft Picks: *
2017
Bos 1st (19): Kristian Vesalainen
Edm 2nd (54): Maksim Zhukov
Bos 4th (112): Pavel Koltygin
Bos 6th (174): Elijah Roberts
Fla 7th (200):
Bos 7th (205):

*Top Prospects:*
Zach Senyshyn
Jakub Zboril
Jake DeBrusk
Julius Nattinen
Linus Arnesson
Anton Blidh
Jeremy Lauzon
Peter Cehlarik
Charlie McAvoy
Trent Frederic
Kristian Vesalainen

*Expansion Protection List: *
F1: David Krejci (NMC)
F2: Patrice Bergeron (NMC)
F3: David Backes (NMC)
F4: Brad Marchand
F5: Ryan Spooner
F6: David Pastrnak
F7: Tim Schaller
D1: Zdeno Chara (NMC)
D2: Torey Krug
D3: Collin Miller
G1: Tuukka Rask

*Exposed*
Meeting Requirements:
F1: Matt Beleskey
F2: Jimmy Hayes
D1: Adam McQuaid
G1: Anton Khudobin
The Rest:
Drew Stafford
Riley Nash
Dominic Moore
Zac Rinaldo
Brian Ferlin
Tyler Randell
Kevan Miller
John-Michael Liles
Linus Arnesson
Joe Morrow
Chris Castro
Alex Grant
Tommy Cross
Malcolm Subban
*Lost to Expansion: Matt Beleskey *
*Everyone is fair game.*​


----------



## Joey Bones

Yep


----------



## Paneerboy

here


----------



## Ermo20

Gabriel Landeskog - Nathan MacKinnon - Mikko Rantanen
Blake Comeau - Ryan Strome - Matt Nieto
Joe Colborne - Carl Soderberg - Mikhail Grigorenko
Sven Andrighetto - J.T. Compher - Rene Bourque

Marc Staal - Erik Johnson
Nikita Zadorov - Tyson Barrie
Francois Beauchemin - Ryan Pulock
Patrick Wiercioch

Semyon Varlamov
Jeremy Smith

Re-Signings:

Mikhail Grigorenko: 2 yr, $1.4M AAV
Nikita Zadorov: 2 yr, $1.5M AAV
Matt Nieto: 1 yr, $1M AAV
Sven Andrighetto: 2 yr, $1.5M AAV
Patrick Wiercioch: 1 yr, $1M AAV
Jeremy Smith: 1 yr, $0.7M AAV

Cap Hit: $69,424,688
Cap Space: $3,575,312

Duchene, Landeskog, Varlamov, Barrie... anyone not named Rantanen or MacKinnon is available. We want picks, prospects, and young roster players.

* Draft Selections:

4th overall: Casey Mittelstadt (C, Eden Prairie, USHS-MN)
15th overall: Klim Kostin (RW, Dynamo Moskva, KHL)
94th overall:
117th overall:
125th overall:
156th overall:
187th overall:*


----------



## heusy_79

Checking in, will post a roster after the deadline tomorrow.


----------



## Sundinisagod

Schenn (5.125) - Giroux (8.275) - Simmonds (3.975)
Konecny (.894) - Filpulla (5.0) - Voracek (8.25)
Raffl (2.35) - Couturier (4.333) - Lindblom (.894)
Cousins (.9) - Bellamare (1.45) - Read (3.625)
Weise (2.35)
Laughton (.9)

Provorov (.894) - MacDonald (5.0)
Gostisbehere (2.5) - Gudas (3.35)
Hagg (.894) - Manning (.975)
Morin (.863)

Price (6.5)
Stolarz (1.0)

*Salary Cap:* 71.797M
*Cap Space:* 1.203M

*Signings:* Gostisbehere 2.5m x 2 yrs, Lindblom .894m x 3 yrs, Stolarz 1.0m x 2 yrs, Cousins .9 x 1 yr, Laughton .9 x 1 yr
*Released:* VandeVelde, Lyubimov, Del Zotto, Schultz, Mason
*Trades:* Price for #11 + #42 + Sanheim + Hart + Rubstov + Neuvirth

*Top Prospects:*

Oskar Lindblom
Philipe Myers
Samuel Morin
Pascal Laberge
Felix Sandstrom

*2017 Draft Picks:*

Round 3 - #73 - Joni Ikonen - C
Round 3 - #81 - Ivan Checkhovich - LW
Round 4 - #104 - Fabian Zetterlund - RW
Round 4 - #106 - Ivan Kosorenkov - RW
Round 4 - #108 - Tyler Inamoto - LD
Round 5 - #135 - Simon Stransky - LW
Round 6 - #166 - Zachary Lauzon - LD
Round 7 - #197 -
Round 7 - #199 -


----------



## King Weber




----------



## Rare Jewel

*Roster*

Justin Abdelkader - Henrik Zetterberg - Dylan Larkin
Tomas Tatar - Frans Nielsen - Brayden Point
Tyler Bertuzzi - Brock Nelson - Bryan Rust
Matt Lorito - Riley Sheahan - Luke Glendening

Danny DeKeyeser - Tyler Myers
Niklas Kronwall - Nick Jensen
Derrick Pouliot - Jon Merrill

ex: Jonathan Ericsson, Johan Franzen

Petr Mrazek
Jimmy Howard

Projected cap hit: $68,272,046 (without Franzen on LTIR)

RFA re-signings

Andreas Athanasiou: 2 yrs/1.9m AAV - traded to Tampa Bay
Derrick Pouilot: 2 yrs/1m AAV
Tomas Tatar: 5 yrs/4.5m AAV


----------



## BTrotts19

here

A bit preoccupied today so probably do my roster later today, after deadline, or tomorrow.


----------



## edguy

Mike Hoffman ($5,187,500)-Kyle Turris ($3,500,000)-Mark Stone ($3,500,000)
Alex Burrows ($2,500,000)-Derrick Brassard ($5,000,000)-Colin White ($925,000)
Zack Smith ($3,250,000)-JG Pageau ($3,000,000)-Viktor Stalberg ($900,000)
Ryan Dzingel ($1,500,000)-Tom Pyatt ($1,000,000)-Tommy Wingels ($1,500,000)

Marc Methot ($4,900,000)-Erik Karlsson ($6,500,000)
Dion Phaneuf ($7,000,000)-Cody Ceci ($2,800,000)
Mark Boroweicki ($1,100,000)-Chris Wideman ($800,000)
Jyrki Jokipakka ($600,000)-Fredric Claesson ($650,000) 

Craig Anderson ($4,200,000)
Mike Condon ($1,000,000)

Burried: Andrew Hammond ($400,000)

Total Cap Hit: $61,712,500


Prospects:

Thomas Chabot, D
Logan Brown, C
Filip Chlapik, C
Andreas Englund, LHD
Marcus Hogberg, G
Christian Jaros, LHD
Francis Perron, LW
Gabriel Gagne, RW
Todd Burgess, RW 
Chris Dreidger, G
Matt O'Connor, G
Joey Daccord, G
Markus Nurmi, LW


Signings:
Viktor Stalberg-1 year 900K
Ryan Dzingel- 3 year 4.5Mil (1.5Mil per)
Tommy Wingels-2 year 3Mil (1.5Mil per)
JG Pageau- 3 years 9Mil (3Mil per)
Tom Pyatt- 1 year 1Mil
Jyrki Jokipakka1 1 year 600K
Mike Condon-1 year 1Mil
Colin White- 3 years 925K (ELC)

Trade Needs:
Top 6 Forward​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*ELC's*

F - Rasmus Asplund, Sean Malone, Giorgio Estephan, Gustav Possler, Vasily Glotov
D - Casey Fitzgerald, Anthony Florentino, Devante Stephens
G - Cal Petersen

*Re-Signings*

Zemgus Girgensons - 2 years, $2.5M ($1.25M AAV) _Traded to LA_
Johan Larsson - 2 years, $1.2M ($1.1M AAV)
Marcus Foligno - 2 years, $5.5M ($2.75M AAV)
Evan Rodrigues - 1 year, $787,500 (QO)
Jean Dupuy - 1 year, $660K (QO)
Cal O'Reilly - 1 year, $750K
Cole Schneider - 1 year, $650K
Taylor Fedun - 1 year, $650K
Mat Bodie - 1 year, $650K
Robin Lehner - 3 years, $11.25M ($3.75M AAV)
Linus Ullmark - 1 year, $840K (QO) _Chosen in Expansion Draft_
Brian Gionta - 1 year, $1M
Brian Boyle - 2 years, $5M

*Not Qualified *- Justin Kea & Brady Austin

*Current Roster*

#9 Evander Kane ($5,250,000) - #15 Jack Eichel ($925,000) - #23 Sam Reinhart ($894,167)
#95 Justin Bailey ($670,000) - #90 Ryan O'Reilly ($7,500,000) - #21 Kyle Okposo ($6,000,000)
#48 William Carrier ($689,167) - #22 Johan Larsson ($1,100,000) - #13 Nicholas Baptiste ($718,833)
#82 Marcus Foligno ($2,750,000) - #24 Brian Boyle ($2,500,000) - #12 Brian Gionta ($1,000,000)
#71 Evan Rodrigues ($787,500) / #44 Nicolas Deslauriers ($775,000)

#6 Jake Muzzin ($4,000,000) - #55 Rasmus Ristolainen ($5,400,000)
#29 Jake McCabe ($1,600,000) - #8 Chris Tanev ($4,450,000)
#5 Brenden Dillon ($3,270,000) - #3 Kevin Bieksa ($4,000,000)
#4 Josh Gorges ($3,900,000)

#40 Robin Lehner ($3,750,000) - #31 Peter Budaj ($750,000)

Payroll: $62,679,667
Buyout: Cody Hodgson ($41,667)
Retained: Tyler Ennis ($2,300,000), Matt Moulson ($2,000,000)
Cap Hit: $67,021,334
Cap Space: $5,978,666

*Rochester Americans*

Alex Nylander - Cal O'Reilly - Cole Schneider
Giorgio Estephan - Rasmus Asplund - Eric Cornel
Jean Dupuy - Sean Malone - Spencer Watson
Gustav Possler - Vasily Glotov - Vaclav Karabacek


Brendan Guhle - Taylor Fedun
Justin Falk - Casey Nelson
Matt Bodie - Anthony Florentino
Devante Stephens / Brycen Martin / Casey Fitzgerald

Cal Petersen - Jason Kasdorf

*Trades (In)*

Chris Tanev
Jake Muzzin
Peter Budaj
Kevin Bieksa
Brenden Dillon
Brian Boyle
Spencer Watson
2017 2nd
2018 2nd
2017 3rd
2019 3rd
2017 5th
2019 5th
2017 7th

*Trades (Out)*

Zach Bogosian
Zemgus Girgensons
Hudson Fasching
Cody Franson
Anders Nilsson
Tyler Ennis (50% Retained)
Matt Moulson (40% Retained)
Dmitry Kulikov
2017 1st
2017 2nd
2018 3rd
2018 7th

*What we're looking for: * Nothing really. If you want to make an offer on someone, feel free, but I'm pretty happy with my roster.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*NEW RULE FOR EXPANSION LISTS:

In addition to the players you are protecting, you must also list the 2 forwards, 1 defenseman, and 1 goalie that meet the exposure requirements.*


----------



## heusy_79

I will try to get the Ducks roster posted tonight, but send me offers for Sami Vatanen in the meantime. Looking to add the best young forward (exempt or not) I can get prior to expansion.


----------



## Zaddy

Potentially looking to move Tyler Myers, preferably for a youngish lefty but I'll listen to all offers.


----------



## SabresSociety

CBus here


----------



## MackAttack26

*NEW YORK RANGERS ROSTER* 

J.T. Miller (2.750) - Derek Stepan (6.500) - Mats Zucarello (4.500)
Chris Kreider (4.625) - Victor Rask (4.000) - Rick Nash (7.800)
Jimmy Vesey (0.925) - Kevin Hayes (2.600) - Jesper Fast (1.600)
Matt Puempel (0.900) - Brandon Pirri (1.200) - Taylor Beck (0.700)
X - Nicklas Jensen (0.700)

Ryan McDonagh (4.700) - Justin Faulk (4.833)
Brady Skjei (0.925) - Justin Schultz (3.250)
Carl Gunnarsson (2.900) - Kevin Klein (2.900)
X - Adam Clendening (1.250)

Antti Raanta (1.000)
Jake Allen (4.350)

Other Cap: Henrik Lundqvist: Retained: $2.000M
TOTAL CAP HIT: $67.783M

*SIGNINGS*
- Jesper Fast: 3 years / 4.800m (1.600m AAV)
- Adam Clendening: 2 years / 2.500m (1.250m AAV)
- Justin Schultz: 1 year / 3.250m
- Brandon Pirri: 1 year / 1.200m
- Matt Puempel: 1 year / 0.900m
- Taylor Beck: 1 year / 0.700m
- Nicklas Jensen: 1 year / 0.700m

*ON THE BLOCK*
- Derek Stepan (for upgrade)
- Picks/prospects

*LOOKING FOR*
- Potential upgrade at 1C
- Middle-6 RW​


----------



## coolwood

here
Will work out my lineup for tomorrow


----------



## FlamerForLife

FlamerForLife said:


> *Roster:*
> 
> Marchand($6,125,000)-Bergeron($6,875,000)-Backes($6,000,000)
> Beleskey($3,800,000)-Krejci($7,250,000)-Pastrnak(RFA)
> Vatrano($792,500)-Spooner(RFA)-Hayes($2,300,000)
> Schaller(RFA)-Moore(UFA)-Nash($900,000)
> Stafford(UFA)
> 
> Chara($4,000,000)-Carlo($789,167)
> Krug($5,250,000)-McQuaid($2,750,000)
> K.Miller($2,500,000)-C.Miller($1,000,000)
> Liles(UFA),Morrow(RFA)
> 
> Rask($7,000,000)
> Khudobin($1,200,000)
> 
> *Buyout Cap Hit: $2,166,667*
> *Cap Hit: $60,698,334*
> 
> *Draft Picks: *
> 2017
> Bos 1st
> Edm 2nd
> Bos 4th
> Bos 6th
> Bos 7th
> Fla 7th
> 
> *Top Prospects:*
> Zach Senyshyn
> Jakub Zboril
> Jake DeBrusk
> Malcolm Subban
> Linus Arnesson
> Anton Blidh
> Jeremy Lauzon
> Peter Cehlarik
> 
> *Expansion Protection List: *
> F1: David Krejci (NMC)
> F2: Patrice Bergeron (NMC)
> F3: David Backes (NMC)
> F4: Brad Marchand
> F5: Ryan Spooner
> F6: David Pastrnak
> F7: Tim Schaller
> D1: Zdeno Chara (NMC)
> D2: Torey Krug
> D3: Collin Miller
> G1: Tuukka Rask
> 
> *Exposed*
> Meeting Requirements:
> F1: Matt Beleskey
> F2: Jimmy Hayes
> D1: Adam McQuaid
> G1: Anton Khudobin
> The Rest:
> Drew Stafford
> Riley Nash
> Dominic Moore
> Zac Rinaldo
> Brian Ferlin
> Tyler Randell
> Kevan Miller
> John-Michael Liles
> Linus Arnesson
> Joe Morrow
> Chris Castro
> Alex Grant
> Tommy Cross
> Malcolm Subban
> 
> *Wants: Young Bottom 6 players*
> *Everyone is fair game.*​




Updated.


----------



## MackAttack26

*FIRST TRADE OF THE OFF-SEASON*

To  - Ryan Nugent-Hopkins, Mark Fayne (50% retained)

To  - Sami Vatanen, Clayton Stoner, UFA right to Patrick Eaves


_Glad to fix one of our holes so early on by bringing in a top-4 offensive D to solidify our defense corps. We also believe we upgraded in the Fayne/Stoner exchange part of the deal and Stoner will be a good, veteran #7 D for the team this coming year. We have been a huge fan of Eaves and know with our shuffle on forward this offseason, his style of play will mesh well in our top-9. Thanks to Heusy for the swift talks._


----------



## Calgareee

Will take Minnesota Wild please and thanks



Roster Moves:
Ryan White resigns at $1.15 for 2 years
Erik Haula resigns at $2.25 for 2 years 
Roster:

Granlund, Mikael (RFA) - Koivu, Mikko ($6,750,000) - Zucker, Jason ($2,000,000)
Kaprizov, Kirill ($925,000) - Staal, Eric ($3,500,000) - Coyle, Charlie ($3,200,000)
Parise, Zach ($7,540,000) - Haula, Erik ($2,250,000) - **
White, Ryan ($1,150,000) - Eriksson Ek, Joel ($894,167) - Stewart, Chris ($1,150,000)
Schroeder, Jordan (RFA) - Graovac, Tyler ($625,000)

Suter, Ryan ($7,538,462) - Spurgeon, Jared ($5,187,500)
Hamhuis, Dan ($3,750,000) - Brodin, Jonas ($4,166,667)
Folin, Christian (RFA) - Honka, Julius ($863,000)

Dubnyk, Devan ($4,333,333)
Kuemper, Darcy (UFA)

Buyouts
Thomas Vanek: $1,500,000

Current Cap Hit - $55.77
Top Prospects

Kirill Kaprizov - LW
Joel Eriksson Ek - C
Alex Tuch - RW
Luke Kunin - C
Jordan Greenway - LW
Kaapo Kahkonen - G
Gustav Olofsson - D
Louis Belpedio - D

*Protection:*
Forwards:
1. Zach Parise
2. Mikko Koivu
3. Nino Niederreiter
4. Charlie Coyle
5. Mikael Granlund
6. Eric Staal
7. Jason Zucker
Defense:
1. Ryan Suter
2. Jared Spurgeon
3. Jonas Brodin
Goalie:
1. Devan Dubnyk

Mandatory Exposure:
Forward: 
Ryan White, Chris Stewart

Defense:
Nate Prosser

Goalie:
Alex Stalock

2017 Picks
Min 3,4,5,6,7
Ari 4

Priorities
- Move a couple of contracts
- Looking to trade a D-man or two for expansion exempt assets.


----------



## heusy_79

Zemgus26 said:


> *FIRST TRADE OF THE OFF-SEASON*
> 
> To  - Ryan Nugent-Hopkins, Mark Fayne (50% retained)
> 
> To  - Sami Vatanen, Clayton Stoner, UFA right to Patrick Eaves
> 
> 
> _Glad to fix one of our holes so early on by bringing in a top-4 offensive D to solidify our defense corps. We also believe we upgraded in the Fayne/Stoner exchange part of the deal and Stoner will be a good, veteran #7 D for the team this coming year. We have been a huge fan of Eaves and know with our shuffle on forward this offseason, his style of play will mesh well in our top-9. Thanks to Heusy for the swift talks._




 Confirm. 
Sad to see Vats and Stoner leave town but someone had to go due to our expansion squeeze and Sami was deemed the most replaceable based on our pipeline of young puckmovers. RNH fills a longtime need for a skilled left handed forward, and his addition gives us an extremely deep and dangerous center group. Thanks to Zemgus for a quick and painless negotiation.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*As always, trades won't be official until all teams have a GM, just so everyone knows.*


----------



## Get North

*RFA's Qualified*
Tanner Pearson
Tyler Toffoli
Kevin Gravel
Paul LaDue
Jonny Brodzinski
Andy Andreoff
Zac Leslie
Kurtis MacDermid
Justin Auger
Joel Lowry
Michael Mersch
Nick Shore

*Line-up*
Tanner Pearson (RFA) - Jeff Carter (5,272,727) - Tyler Toffoli (RFA)
Adrian Kempe (894,167) - Anze Kopitar (10,000,000) - Marian Gaborik (4,875,000)
Trevor Lewis (2,000,000) - Zemgus Girgensions (RFA) - Dustin Brown (5,875,000)
Jordan Nolan (950,000) - Nic Dowd (640,000) - Kyle Clifford (1,600,000)
Andy Andreoff (RFA)/Nick Shore (RFA)

Derek Forbort (650,000) - Drew Doughty (7,000,000)
Brayden McNabb (1,700,000) - Alec Martinez (4,000,000)
Kevin Gravel (RFA) - Paul LaDue (RFA)
Matt Greene (2,500,000)

Jonathan Quick (5,800,000)
Jeff Zatkoff (900,000)

*Draft Picks:*
LAK 1st round pick
LAK 2nd round pick
LAK 3rd round pick
MTL 4th round pick
LAK 5th round pick
LAK 6th round pick
LAK 7th round pick

*Trade Block:*
Dustin Brown
Marian Gaborik

*Needs:*
Young, NHL-ready prospects

*Expansion Protect List:*
Carter
Kopitar
Toffoli
Pearson
Gaborik
Lewis
Girgensions
_Exposing: Clifford, Brown_

Doughty
Forbort
Martinez
_Exposing:McNabb_

Quick
_Exposing:Zatkoff_


----------



## heusy_79

*Roster Moves*

RFA's Qualified - L. Shaw, N. Kerdiles, N. Sorenson, M. Gortz, J. Megna, K. Boyle

RFA Signings

- F Nic Kerdiles 2 years 850k AAV
- F Emerson Etem 1 year 625k (300k AHL)

Trades

- D Sami Vatanen, D Clayton Stoner, UFA Patrick Eaves to EDM for C Ryan Nugent-Hopkins, D Mark Fayne (50% retained)

- D Kevin Bieksa, 2017 2nd to BUF for 2017 7th

Current Roster
*
Rickard Rakell - Ryan Getzlaf - Ondrej Kase
3.789M - 8.25M - 670k
Andrew Cogliano - Ryan Kesler - Jakub Silfverberg
3M - 6.875M - 3.75M
Nick Ritchie - Ryan Nugent Hopkins - Corey Perry
894k - 6M - 8.625M
Nic Kerdiles - Antoine Vermette - Chris Wagner - Jared Boll
850k - 1.75M - 638k - 900k

Cam Fowler - Josh Manson
4M - 825k
Hampus Lindholm - Brandon Montour
5.21M - 925k
Shea Theodore - Mark Fayne  
863k - 1.81M -

John Gibson - Dustin Tokarski
2.3M - 650k

+ Maroon retention (500K) + Fistric buyout (450k)
= 62.66M*

Expansion Protected List (7-3-1)

F - Getzlaf, Nugent-Hopkins, Kesler, Rakell, Perry, Silfverberg, Cogliano
D - Lindholm, Fowler, Manson
G - Gibson

Exposed
- Antoine Vermette, Jared Boll, Mark Fayne, Dustin Tokarski, Logan Shaw, Chris Wagner (first five fulfill the requirements)

UFA's - N. Thompson, K. Holzer, J. Bernier, J. Enroth, M. Hackett, R. Garbutt, R. Faragher, N. Guenin, J. Schultz, S. Carrick, S. Abbott

Team Needs

- The Ducks will likely refrain from further roster moves until after expansion. At that time we are seeking an affordable top 9 RW and a cheap back up goalie.


----------



## belair

here.

Open for business with plenty of cap space to play with.


----------



## coolwood

looking to acquire an expansion draft available forward


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*One more thing, this time, if it makes sense a guy would waive his NMC to be exposed, it will be allowed. Examples include Bieksa and Fleury.*


----------



## heusy_79

To  - D Kevin Bieksa, ANA 2017 2nd

To  - BUF 2017 7th


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

heusy_79 said:


> To  - D Kevin Bieksa, ANA 2017 2nd
> 
> To  - BUF 2017 7th




Confirmed. Bieksa may not be as good anymore, but getting the 2nd rounder is worth it for one season when we have the cap space.


----------



## Incetardis




----------



## King Weber

: *VANCOUVER CANUCKS* 



D. Sedin (7,000,000) - H. Sedin (7,000,000) - L. Eriksson (6,000,000)
S. Baertschi (1,850,000) - B. Horvat (RFA) - A. RÃ¶din (RFA)
R. Boucher (RFA) - B. Sutter (4,375,000) - J. Skille (UFA)
J. Cramarossa (RFA) - J. Megna (UFA) - M. Granlund (900,000)
B. Gaunce (RFA) M. Chaput (RFA) D. Dorsett (2,650,000)

A. Edler (5,000,000) - C. Tanev (4,450,000)
B. Hutton (2,800,000) - E. Gudbranson (RFA)
N. Tryamkin (RFA) - T. Stecher (925,000)
L. Sbisa (3,600,000) P. Larsen (UFA) A. Biega (750,000)

R. Miller (UFA)
J. Markstrom (3,666,667)
R. Bachman (650,000)

+ Luongo (800,000) + Hansen (500,000) + Higgins (833,333)


*Expansion Protected:*


F - D. Sedin, H. Sedin, L. Eriksson, B. Horvat, B. Sutter, S. Baertschi, M. Granlund
D - C. Tanev, A. Edler, E. Gudbranson
G - J. Markstrom

*Exposed:*

F - D. Dorsett, B. Gaunce, J. Cramarossa, R. Boucher, J. Skille, M. Chaput, J. Megna
D - A. Biega, L. Sbisa
G - R. Miller​


----------



## 5cotland

Here


----------



## 5cotland

Just a question, how come you decided to work to the current max cap limit instead of the $75m that you done in the last mocks?

....and how do we work out the conditional picks?


----------



## 5cotland

*Tampa Bay Lightning Full Roster*














*Expansion Protect List*
Steven Stamkos - NMC
Ryan Callahan - NMC
Ondrej Palat
Tyler Johnson
Jonathan Drouin
Nikita Kucherov
Alex Killorn

Victor Hedman
Anton Stralman
Andrej Sustr

Andrei Vasilevskiy

*Expansion Exposed List*

Erik Condra
JT Brown

Brayden Coburn

Kristers Gudlevskis
​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

5cotland said:


> Just a question, how come you decided to work to the current max cap limit instead of the $75m that you done in the last mocks?
> 
> ....and how do we work out the conditional picks?




After we started the last mock, there was a report that the cap would likely remain flat next year.

The conditional picks...I'll cross that bridge when I get the draft order up.


----------



## 5cotland

Ristoreilly said:


> After we started the last mock, there was a report that the cap would likely remain flat next year.
> 
> The conditional picks...I'll cross that bridge when I get the draft order up.




Thank you for clearing this up.


----------



## Teemu

I updated my first post with my protected list


----------



## McMozesmadness

We're back!


----------



## Zaddy

Still listening to offers on Tyler Myers. Other players/prospects not named Laine, Scheifele, Ehlers, Trouba or Morrissey may also be available for the right deal. PM me with offers.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Vegas is here.

My goal is to build a team that will be competitive from day one.

I am open to any deal that will help get me there including dealing my 1st round pick once I know where I'm picking. 

PM me all offers or ideas.


----------



## FinPanda

Coyotes are here.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*The Lottery has been conducted. Results will be posted over the next day or so.*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The New York Islanders have retained the 15th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## Rare Jewel

*Trade to announce*

To 

Darren Helm
Dennis Cholowski
79th pick


To 

Tyler Myers
Rights to Ivan Telegin


----------



## BTrotts19

*Lottery Expansion Protection List*

Tavares "NMC"
Ladd "NMC"
Lee
Mantha
Duchene
Bailey
Cizikas
Leddy
Hamonic
Boychuk "NMC"
Greiss

*Exposed*
Clutterbuck F1
Kulemin F2
Hickey D1
Halak G1

*Signings*
Dehaan (4yr/$2.4per year) *Traded to Dallas Stars*
Pelech (2yr/$1.35per year) 
Sustr (4 yr/$1.95 per year)

*LTIR*

Grabowski $5.0M

*Lines*
*Forwards*
Lee ($3.75) Tavares($5.50) Bailey($3.30)
Ladd (5.50) Duchene ($6.00) Mantha ($0.86)
Beauvillier ($0.89) Barzal ($0.89) Chimera ($2.25)
Kulemin ($4.19) Cizikas ($3.35) Clutterbuck ($3.50)

*Defense*
Leddy ($5.50) Boychuk ($6.00)
Hickey ($2.20) Hamonic ($3.86)
Pelech ($1.35) Sustr ($1.95)

Extra- Quine ($0.61) (C)

*Goalies*
Greiss ($3.33)
Halak ($4.50)

*Total Cap - $69.28M*
*Cap Space -$ 3.72M*

*2017 Draft Selections*

2 (36) - *Issac Ratcliffe, LW, Guelph Storm*
2 (37) - *Ivan Lodnia, RW/C, Erie Otters*
3 (76) - *Dimitri Samorukov, D, Guelph Storm*
3 (77) - *Nathan Schnarr, C, Guelph Storm*
7 (201) - 

*Top Prospects*

Sorokin (G)
DalColle (LW)
Hosang (RW)
Soderstrom (G)
Bellows (LW)

*Needs*
Top 4 Defenseman-middle pairing

*Untouchables*
Tavares
Leddy

Everyone else, including draft picks available


----------



## Zaddy

Rare Jewel said:


> *Trade to announce*
> 
> To
> 
> Darren Helm
> Dennis Cholowski
> 79th pick
> 
> 
> To
> 
> Tyler Myers
> Rights to Ivan Telegin




Confirmed. 

Winnipeg Jets would like to thank Detroit and their GM for smooth negotiations and welcome Helm and Cholowski to our club. We lose a solid piece in Myers but with our strength on the right side and the expansion draft coming up we felt it was a necessary move. In return we get a promising LHD prospect, a solid #3C and a pick while also clearing some salary.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Florida Panthers have retained the 14th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## Calgareee

To  

Riley Tufte
2017 2nd (51st overall)

To 

Matt Dumba


----------



## FrodoBeggins

Calgareee said:


> To
> 
> Riley Tufte
> 2017 2nd (51st overall)
> 
> To
> 
> Matt Dumba




bad bargain IMHO


----------



## Calgareee

FrodoBeggins said:


> bad bargain IMHO




It's not as much value as I would like and I did have one other competitive offer. Issue is that I can't protect him as the other core Dmen are more important. 

Tufte is a Minnesota boy and fits well with the other big but skilled prospects. Something instead of nothing. 

(Also just my second one of these and with a team that I am only somewhat familiar with)


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Tampa Bay Lightning have retained the 13th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## King Weber

Everyone available for the right price except the Sedin's, Horvat, Juolevi, Demko, Baertschi, Hutton, Stecher and Edler. 

Looking mainly for picks+prospects, especially up front.


----------



## edguy

edguy said:


> Mike Hoffman ($5,187,500)-Kyle Turris ($3,500,000)-Mark Stone ($3,500,000)
> Alex Burrows ($2,500,000)-Derrick Brassard ($5,000,000)-Bobby Ryan ($7,250,000)
> Zack Smith ($3,250,000)-JG Pageau ($3,000,000)-Viktor Stalberg ($900,000)
> Ryan Dzingel ($1,500,000)-Tom Pyatt ($1,000,000)-Tommy Wingels ($1,500,000)
> 
> Marc Methot ($4,900,000)-Erik Karlsson ($6,500,000)
> Dion Phaneuf ($7,000,000)-Cody Ceci ($2,800,000)
> Mark Boroweicki ($1,100,000)-Chris Wideman ($800,000)
> Jyrki Jokipakka ($600,000)-Fredric Claesson ($650,000)
> 
> Craig Anderson ($4,200,000)
> Mike Condon ($1,000,000)
> 
> Burried: Andrew Hammond ($400,000)
> 
> Total Cap Hit: $68,037,500
> 
> 
> Prospects:
> 
> Thomas Chabot, D
> Colin White, C/RW
> Logan Brown, C
> Filip Chlapik, C
> Andreas Englund, LHD
> Marcus Hogberg, G
> Christian Jaros, LHD
> Francis Perron, LW
> Gabriel Gagne, RW
> Todd Burgess, RW
> Chris Dreidger, G
> Matt O'Connor, G
> Joey Daccord, G
> Markus Nurmi, LW
> 
> 
> Signings:
> Viktor Stalberg-1 year 900K
> Ryan Dzingel- 3 year 4.5Mil (1.5Mil per)
> Tommy Wingels-2 year 3Mil (1.5Mil per)
> JG Pageau- 3 years 9Mil (3Mil per)
> Tom Pyatt- 1 year 1Mil
> Jyrki Jokipakka1 1 year 600K
> Mike Condon-1 year 1Mil
> 
> Trade Needs:
> Top 6 Forward
> 
> Expansion List (Subject to change):
> 
> Kyle Turris
> Mark Stone
> Derrick Brassard
> JG Pageau
> Mike Hoffman
> Zack Smith
> Ryan Dzingel
> 
> Erik Karlsson
> Dion Phaneuf
> Cody Ceci
> 
> Craig Anderson
> 
> Expansion Required Exposed:
> 
> F: Alex Burrows, Viktor Stalberg
> D: Marc Methot
> G: Andrew Hammond​




Everything upto date here. Looking for a Top 6 winger. Always up for talks.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Entertaining offers for Nyquist, Green and Sheahan.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Los Angeles Kings have retained the 12th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## MackAttack26

around tonight to make some moves.

- UFA rights are all OTB for a late pick/prospect.
- Pouliot will be moved for nothing along with a pick/prospect for those with cap room
- Looking to move on from Eberle. Would like a deal based around another top-9 forward in return. Willing to add or have a lesser player added to.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Philadelphia Flyers have retained the 11th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## coolwood

Calgareee said:


> To
> 
> Riley Tufte
> 2017 2nd (51st overall)
> 
> To
> 
> Matt Dumba



 confirm


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Buffalo Sabres have retained the 10th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The New Jersey Devils have retained the 9th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## uncleben

****, sorry. been checking the thread, but missed the "Check in" post


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Winnipeg Jets have retained the 8th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## hi

showjaxx said:


> Sebastian Aho - Victor Rask - Elias Lindholm
> Jeff Skinner - Jordan Staal - Phil Di Giuseppe (RFA)
> Teuvo Teravainen (RFA) - Derek Ryan (UFA) - Lee Stempniak
> Andrej Nestrasil (RFA) - Jay McClement (UFA) - Brock McGinn (RFA)
> 
> Jaccob Slavin - Justin Faulk
> Noah Hanifin - Brett Pesce
> Klas Dahlbeck (RFA) - Ryan Murphy
> 
> Cam Ward
> Eddie Lack
> 
> *Willing to listen to offers for any player/prospect. No one is untouchable.
> 
> Looking for young NHL'ers/NHL ready prospects. Preferably centers and RW's*
> 
> Buyouts:
> Alex Semin ($2,333,333)
> James Wisniewski ($1,000,000)
> 
> Cap Hit: $41,245,833
> Cap Space: $31,754,167
> 
> Re-signings:
> 
> Klas Dahlbeck - 1 year/$900,000
> 
> *Expansion Draft Protection List:*
> 
> F1 - Jordan Staal
> F2 - Jeff Skinner
> F3 - Victor Rask
> F4 - Elias Lindholm
> F5 - Andrej Nestrasil
> F6 - Teuvo Teravainen
> F7 - Phillip Di Giuseppe
> 
> D1 - Justin Faulk
> D2 - Ryan Murphy
> D3 - Trevor Carrick
> 
> G1 - Daniel Altshuller
> 
> *Exposure Requirements:*
> 
> F1 - Lee Stempniak
> F2 - Joakim Nordstrom
> 
> D1 - Klas Dahlbeck
> 
> G1 - Cam Ward
> G2 - Eddie Lack
> 
> 2017 Entry Draft Picks:
> 
> #7
> #38
> #55
> #56
> #69
> #82
> #100
> #143
> #162
> #193​




Updated


----------



## Patmac40

JVR and Bozak on the table. Looking for young defensemen and picks


----------



## TT1

*Expansion List:*

Pacioretty, Radulov, Shaw, Gallagher, Galchenyuk, Danault, Byron

Weber, Petry, Beaulieu

Price
_______________

*EDIT*

Actually i've decided to be a big seller just to see what i can get done w/ a lot of picks this time around, just as an experiment. Everyone including Price is available, only looking to get picks in return (maybe prospects too to even out trade values).

Extending Radulov for 3 years @ 6M per.
Markov 1 year @ 4M per.
Beaulieu 2 years @ 2.5M per.
King 1 year @ 1.5M per.
Might extend Galchenyuk but i wanna see if anyone wants to trade for him and extend him themselves.



*Needs:*

Picks/prospects/young NHL'ers

*Assets available for trade:*

Weber
Carl Hagelin (50% retained)
Petry
Beaulieu
Shaw
Carr
Plekanec
Mitchell
Byron
Danault
Lehkonen
Folin
Emelin
Nesterov
Benn
Neuvirth

*Notable Prospects:*

Clayon Keller
Dylan Strome
Rubtsov
Sanheim
McCarron
Sergachev
Kunin
Carter Hart
Kyle Wood
Tristan Jarry
Mete
De La Rose
Hudon
McNiven
Lindgren
Fucale
Juulsen

*Picks:*

1 (11): *Martin Necas*
1 (12): *Elias Pettersson*
1 (26): *Conor Timmins*
1 (30): *Jake Oettinger*
2 (42): *Jaret Anderson-Dolan *
2 (51): *Michael DiPietro*
2 (59): *Alex Formenton* (auto pick, would have picked *Evan Barratt*)
2 (62): *Noel Hoefenmayer*
3 (63): *Artyom Minulin*
3 (87): *Kyle Olson*
3 (90): *Austen Keating*
3 (92): *Mason Shaw*
4 (121): *Jonathan Smart*
4 (123): *Stuart Skinner*
6 (180): *Emil Oksanen*
7 (216): *Oliver Castleman*


----------



## Zaddy

Looking to move Marko Dano for a draft pick.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Rare Jewel said:


> Entertaining offers for Nyquist, Green and Sheahan.




Giving this a bump. 

Also listening on Mrazek as well (would need a pretty good goalie prospect back here though).


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Detroit Red Wings have dropped one spot and now hold the 7th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking to make some moves for D! PM me.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Dallas Stars have dropped one spot and now hold the 6th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## belair

let it be known 9th is available and are looking to grab another pick in the 1st round.

Also listening to offers on healthy players with heavy cap hits.

Veteran players are available.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Arizona Coyotes have dropped three spots and now hold the 5th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## Zaddy

Congratulations to Vancouver, Carolina and Colorado on winning the lottery! Poor Coyotes miss out in the lottery again.

EDIT: Woops, forgot about Vegas


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Colorado Avalanche have dropped three spots and now hold the 4th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Carolina Hurricanes have won the third place lottery and now hold the 3rd Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​


----------



## McMozesmadness

**** YES!!!

Vegas in the top 2.


----------



## hi

Ristoreilly said:


> The Carolina Hurricanes have won the third place lottery and now hold the 3rd Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.​










Looking to trade the 3rd overall


----------



## McMozesmadness

showjaxx said:


> Looking to trade the 3rd overall




I was praying I didn't end up at 3


----------



## belair

*CURRENT DEPTH CHART*

LW Taylor Hall ($6.000m) - C Travis Zajac ($5.750m) - RW Kyle Palmieri ($4.650m)
LW Mike Cammalleri ($5.000m) - C Adam Henrique ($4.000m) - C Pavel Zacha ($0.894m)
-----------------------T H I R D L I N E G O E S H E R E--------------------------------
LW Miles Wood ($0.925m) - Jacob Josefson (RFA) - Devante Smith-Pelley ($1.300m)
RW Beau Bennett (RFA)

Andy Greene ($5.000m) - Damon Severson (RFA)
John Moore ($1.667m) - Ben Lovejoy ($2.667m)
Jon Merrill ($1.138m) - Dalton Prout ($1.575m)
Steve Santini ($0.925m)

Corey Schneider ($6.000m)
Keith Kinkaid (UFA)

IR: Ryane Clowe ($4.850m)
Recapture: Ilya Kovalchuk ($0.250m)

*TOTAL SALARY $47.741m* ($52.591m without LTIR)
 not including bonuses


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*AND WE HAVE A WINNER!* The Vancouver Canucks have won the draft lottery and now hold the 1st Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.

The Vegas Golden Knights will select 2nd Overall.​


----------



## McMozesmadness

2nd Overall pick is available for a high end forward. 

PM me.


----------



## heusy_79

That works out quite nicely, perhaps the two franchises most in need of a young star talent.


----------



## King Weber

so do we wait until Penguins and Sharks have a GM or can I go ahead and pick?


----------



## belair

King Weber said:


> so do we wait until Penguins and Sharks have a GM or can I go ahead and pick?




The expansion draft hasn't happened yet.

Anxious, are we?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*If anyone wants to take PIT or SJ as a second team, PM me.

Also, here are the dates for everything:

Expansion Lists Due: Sunday, March 5, 11:59 PM ET
Expansion Draft: Monday, March 6
Draft Clock Begins: Tuesday, March 7, 8 AM ET*


----------



## Sundinisagod

Schenn (5.125) - Giroux (8.275) - Simmonds (3.975)
Konecny (.894) - Filpulla (5.0) - Voracek (8.25)
Raffl (2.35) - Couturier (4.333) - Lindblom (.894)
Cousins (.9) - Bellamare (1.45) - Read (3.625)
Weise (2.35)
Laughton (.9)

Provorov (.894) - MacDonald (5.0)
Gostisbehere (2.5) - Gudas (3.35)
Hagg (.894) - Manning (.975)
Sanheim (.863) - Morin (.863)

Price (6.5)
Stolarz (1.0)

*Salary Cap:* 72.66M
*Cap Space:* 0.34M

*Signings:* Gostisbehere 2.5m x 2 yrs, Lindblom .894m x 3 yrs, Stolarz 1.0m x 2 yrs, Cousins .9 x 1 yr, Laughton .9 x 1 yr
*Released:* VandeVelde, Lyubimov, Del Zotto, Schultz, Mason
*Trades:* Price for #11 + #42 + Sanheim + Hart + Rubstov + Neuvirth

*Top Prospects:*

Oskar Lindblom
Philipe Myers
Samuel Morin
Pascal Laberge
Felix Sandstrom

*2017 Draft Picks:*

Round 1 - #11 - _traded_
Round 2 - #42 - _traded_
Round 3 - #73, #81
Round 4 - #104, #106, #108
Round 5 - #135
Round 6 - #166
Round 7 - #197


----------



## Ermo20

Looking to move everyone not named MacKinnon or Rantanen for prospects, picks, and young roster players. So Duchene, Landeskog, Varlamov, Barrie, and others are available. PM any offers.


----------



## Paneerboy

I apologize, but due to what's going on in my life right now I'll need to drop out of this game. 

Thank you very much Risto for the invite, and I hope to partake in one of your mocks in the near future.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Paneerboy said:


> I apologize, but due to what's going on in my life right now I'll need to drop out of this game.
> 
> Thank you very much Risto for the invite, and I hope to partake in one of your mocks in the near future.




No worries, man. Hope everything's alright.


----------



## King Weber

belair said:


> The expansion draft hasn't happened yet.
> 
> Anxious, are we?




ah, yes of course. didn't even realise. 

also admittedly a bit anxious.


----------



## heusy_79

Paneerboy said:


> I apologize, but due to what's going on in my life right now I'll need to drop out of this game.
> 
> Thank you very much Risto for the invite, and I hope to partake in one of your mocks in the near future.




Best wishes bud, hope to see you back for the next one.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Hey everyone, please check the OP to make sure all the expansion lists are correct. Also, if you haven't done yours yet, please post it before 11:59 PM ET tomorrow night.*


----------



## TT1

Actually i've decided to be a big seller just to see what i can get done w/ a lot of picks this time around, just as an experiment. Everyone including Price is available, only looking to get picks in return (maybe prospects too to even out trade values).

Extending Radulov for 3 years @ 6M per.
Markov 1 year @ 4M per.
Beaulieu 2 years @ 2.5M per.
King 1 year @ 1.5M per.
Might extend Galchenyuk but i wanna see if anyone wants to trade for him and extend him themselves.

*Assets available for trade:*

Price
Weber
Pacioretty
Radulov
Galchenyuk
Gallagher
Petry
Beaulieu
Shaw
Carr
Plekanec
Mitchell
Byron
Danault
Lehkonen
Markov
King
Emelin
Nesterov
Davidson
Benn

*Notable Prospects:*

McCarron
Sergachev
Mete
De La Rose
Hudon
McNiven
Lindgren
Fucale
Juulsen

*Picks:*

1 (28):
2 (59):
2 (62):
3 (90):
5 (152):


----------



## Harbessix

Sharks still available?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

essence of phoenix said:


> Sharks still available?




Please PM me...it's in the rules.


----------



## McMozesmadness

The Golden Knights are still looking to move the 2nd overall pick for an elite forward. 

We are also open for business in terms of trades involving selecting or not selecting certain players in the expansion draft.

PM me.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Ristoreilly said:


> *ELC's*
> 
> F - Rasmus Asplund, Sean Malone, Giorgio Estephan, Gustav Possler, Vasily Glotov
> D - Casey Fitzgerald, Anthony Florentino, Devante Stephens
> G - Cal Petersen
> 
> *Re-Signings*
> 
> Zemgus Girgensons - 2 years, $2.5M ($1.25M AAV)
> Johan Larsson - 2 years, $1.2M ($1.1M AAV)
> Marcus Foligno - 2 years, $5.5M ($2.75M AAV)
> Evan Rodrigues - 1 year, $787,500 (QO)
> Jean Dupuy - 1 year, $660K (QO)
> Cal O'Reilly - 1 year, $750K
> Cole Schneider - 1 year, $650K
> Taylor Fedun - 1 year, $650K
> Mat Bodie - 1 year, $650K
> Robin Lehner - 3 years, $11.25M ($3.75M AAV)
> Linus Ullmark - 1 year, $840K (QO)
> 
> *Not Qualified *- Justin Kea & Brady Austin
> 
> *Pending UFA's* - Dmitry Kulikov, Cody Franson, Brian Gionta, Anders Nilsson
> 
> *Current Roster*
> 
> Evander Kane ($5,250,000) - Jack Eichel ($925,000) - Sam Reinhart ($894,167)
> Justin Bailey ($661,667) - Ryan O'Reilly ($7,500,000) - Kyle Okposo ($6,000,000)
> William Carrier ($680,833) - Zemgus Girgensons ($1,250,000) - Nicholas Baptiste ($710,000)
> Marcus Foligno ($2,750,000) - Johan Larsson ($1,100,000) - Tyler Ennis ($4,600,000)
> Nicolas Deslauriers ($775,000) / Matt Moulson ($5,000,000) / Evan Rodrigues ($787,500)
> 
> Jake McCabe ($1,600,000) - Rasmus Ristolainen ($5,400,000)
> Josh Gorges ($3,900,000) - Zach Bogosian ($5,142,857)
> Justin Falk ($650,000) - Kevin Bieksa ($4,000,000)
> Taylor Fedun ($650,000)
> 
> Robin Lehner ($3,750,000) - Linus Ullmark ($840,000)
> 
> Payroll: $64,816,524
> Buyout: Cody Hodgson ($41,667)
> Cap Hit: $64,858,161
> Cap Space: $8,141,839
> 
> *Rochester Americans*
> 
> Alex Nylander - Cal O'Reilly - Cole Schneider
> Giorgio Estephan - Rasmus Asplund - Hudson Fasching
> Sean Malone - Eric Cornel - Jean Dupuy
> Gustav Possler - Vasily Glotov - Vaclav Karabacek
> 
> Brendan Guhle - Mat Bodie
> Casey Fitzgerald - Casey Nelson
> Brycen Martin - Anthony Florentino
> Devante Stephens
> 
> Cal Petersen - Jason Kasdorf
> 
> 
> *What we're looking for: *DEFENSE, DEFENSE, DEFENSE. Kane, Girgensons, Larsson, Fasching, 2017 & 2018 1st among available pieces.




Still this. PM ME!!!


----------



## Sundinisagod

*Expansion Protected List:*

Giroux
Voracek
Simmonds
Schenn
Couturier
Raffl
Cousins

Ghost
Gudas
Manning

Stolarz

*Exposure Requirements:*

Read
Weise

McDonald

Neuvirth


----------



## Sundinisagod

Hearing offers on 11th overall.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

I have to say, I'm rather shocked at the lack of dealmaking going on. I know we are passed the deadline now but that hasn't stopped people before.


----------



## belair

*Expansion Protection List*(subject to change)

LW Taylor Hall
C Travis Zajac
C Adam Henrique
RW Kyle Palmieri

D Andy Greene
D John Moore
D Damon Severson
D Dalton Prout

G Corey Schneider

*Exposure Requirements*

LW Mike Cammalleri
RW Beau Bennett

D Ben Lovejoy

G Scott Wedgewood


----------



## Harbessix

View attachment 94251​
Jannik Hansen (2 million) - Joe Thornton (6.75 million) - Joe Pavelski (6 million)
Patrick Marleau (6.66 million) - Logan Couture (6 million) - Joonas Donskoi (925 k)
Mikkel Boedker (4 million) - Tomas Hertl (3 million) - Kevin Labanc (717.5 k)
Melker Karlsson (1.65 million) - Chris Tierney (711,667 k) - Joel Ward (3.275 million) 

M-E Vlasic (4.25 million) - Justin Braun (3.8 million)
Paul Martin (4.85 million) - Brent Burns (5.76 million)
Brenden Dillon (3.27 million) - David Schlemko (2.1 million)

Martin Jones (3 million)
Aaron Dell (625 k)

Protected List

Joe Pavelski
Logan Couture
Mikkel Boedker
Tomas Hertl
Jannik Hansen
Chris Tierney
Melker Karlsson
ME Vlasic
Brent Burns 
Justin Braun
Martin Jones

Draft Eligible

Joel Ward
Michael Haley
Brenden Dillon
David Schlemko
Mirco Mueller
Aaron Dell


----------



## Stud Muffin

protection list

Alex Ovechkin
Nicklas Backstrom
Marcus Johansson
Evgeny Kuznetsov
Andre Burakovsky
T.J. Oshie
Lars Eller

Matt Niskanen
John Carlson
Dmitry Orlov

Braden Holtby


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:



Jake Muzzin
Spencer Watson




Zemgus Girgensons
Hudson Fasching
2018 3rd


----------



## Get North

Confirmed^^^



*RFA's Qualified*
Tanner Pearson
Tyler Toffoli
Kevin Gravel
Paul LaDue
Jonny Brodzinski
Andy Andreoff
Zac Leslie
Kurtis MacDermid
Justin Auger
Joel Lowry
Michael Mersch
Nick Shore

*Line-up*
Tanner Pearson (RFA) - Jeff Carter (5,272,727) - Tyler Toffoli (RFA)
Adrian Kempe (894,167) - Anze Kopitar (10,000,000) - Marian Gaborik (4,875,000)
Trevor Lewis (2,000,000) - Zemgus Girgensions (1,250,000) - Dustin Brown (5,875,000)
Jordan Nolan (950,000) - Nic Dowd (640,000) - Kyle Clifford (1,600,000)
Andy Andreoff (RFA)/Nick Shore (RFA)

Derek Forbort (650,000) - Drew Doughty (7,000,000)
Brayden McNabb (1,700,000) - Alec Martinez (4,000,000)
Kevin Gravel (RFA) - Paul LaDue (RFA)
Matt Greene (2,500,000)

Jonathan Quick (5,800,000)
Jeff Zatkoff (900,000)

*Draft Picks:*
LAK 1st round pick
LAK 2nd round pick
LAK 3rd round pick
MTL 4th round pick
LAK 5th round pick
LAK 6th round pick
LAK 7th round pick

*Trade Block:*
Dustin Brown
Marian Gaborik

*Needs:*
Young, NHL-ready prospects

*Expansion Protect List:*
Carter
Kopitar
Toffoli
Pearson
Gaborik
Lewis
Girgensions
_Exposing: Clifford, Brown_

Doughty
Forbort
Martinez
_Exposing:McNabb_

Quick
_Exposing:Zatkoff_

Updated.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Ristoreilly said:


> *ELC's*
> 
> F - Rasmus Asplund, Sean Malone, Giorgio Estephan, Gustav Possler, Vasily Glotov
> D - Casey Fitzgerald, Anthony Florentino, Devante Stephens
> G - Cal Petersen
> 
> *Re-Signings*
> 
> Zemgus Girgensons - 2 years, $2.5M ($1.25M AAV) _Traded to LA_
> Johan Larsson - 2 years, $1.2M ($1.1M AAV)
> Marcus Foligno - 2 years, $5.5M ($2.75M AAV)
> Evan Rodrigues - 1 year, $787,500 (QO)
> Jean Dupuy - 1 year, $660K (QO)
> Cal O'Reilly - 1 year, $750K
> Cole Schneider - 1 year, $650K
> Taylor Fedun - 1 year, $650K
> Mat Bodie - 1 year, $650K
> Robin Lehner - 3 years, $11.25M ($3.75M AAV)
> Linus Ullmark - 1 year, $840K (QO)
> 
> *Not Qualified *- Justin Kea & Brady Austin
> 
> *Pending UFA's* - Dmitry Kulikov, Cody Franson, Brian Gionta, Anders Nilsson
> 
> *Current Roster*
> 
> #9 Evander Kane ($5,250,000) - #15 Jack Eichel ($925,000) - #23 Sam Reinhart ($894,167)
> #95 Justin Bailey ($661,667) - #90 Ryan O'Reilly ($7,500,000) - #21 Kyle Okposo ($6,000,000)
> #48 William Carrier ($680,833) - #22 Johan Larsson ($1,100,000) - #13 Nicholas Baptiste ($710,000)
> #82 Marcus Foligno ($2,750,000) - #71 Evan Rodrigues ($787,500) - #63 Tyler Ennis ($4,600,000)
> #44 Nicolas Deslauriers ($775,000) / #26 Matt Moulson ($5,000,000)
> 
> #6 Jake Muzzin ($4,000,000) - #55 Rasmus Ristolainen ($5,400,000)
> #29 Jake McCabe ($1,600,000) - #47 Zach Bogosian ($5,142,857)
> #41 Justin Falk ($650,000) - #3 Kevin Bieksa ($4,000,000)
> #4 Josh Gorges ($3,900,000)
> 
> #40 Robin Lehner ($3,750,000) - #35 Linus Ullmark ($840,000)
> 
> Payroll: $67,566,524
> Buyout: Cody Hodgson ($41,667)
> Cap Hit: $67,608,161
> Cap Space: $5,391,839
> 
> *Rochester Americans*
> 
> Alex Nylander - Cal O'Reilly - Cole Schneider
> Giorgio Estephan - Rasmus Asplund - Eric Cornel
> Jean Dupuy - Sean Malone - Spencer Watson
> Gustav Poster - Vasily Glotov - Vaclav Karabacek
> 
> Brendan Guhle - Taylor Fedun
> Matt Bodie - Casey Nelson
> Casey Fitzgerald - Anthony Florentino
> Devante Stephens / Brycen Martin
> 
> Cal Petersen - Jason Kasdorf
> 
> 
> *What we're looking for: *DEFENSE, DEFENSE, DEFENSE. Evander Kane and 2017 & 2018 1st among available pieces.



Updated.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Ristoreilly said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Muzzin
> Spencer Watson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zemgus Girgensons
> Hudson Fasching
> 2018 3rd




Hey Risto, did you at least take him out for dinner first?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

McMozesmadness said:


> Hey Risto, did you at least take him out for dinner first?




We went to The Olive Garden


----------



## Get North

Well, I could have lost Derek Forbort who is a cheap top 4 defenceman, I want to keep him, but I also want a return for Muzzin. Not that many teams said they want a defenceman either and I don't have much time since the list is due in a few hours. I know I didn't get full value, but there weren't any perfect fits on Buffalo.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Get North said:


> Well, I could have lost Derek Forbort who is a cheap top 4 defenceman, I want to keep him, but I also want a return for Muzzin. Not that many teams said they want a defenceman either and I don't have much time since the list is due in a few hours.




Hey just so you know, I signed Girgensons to a 2 year deal worth $1.25M per. He's not a RFA.


----------



## Joey Bones

Hey guys!! I have some unfortunate news, as I also cannot maintain a consistent schedule to be a part this mock. Would have to drop out so NYR is up for grabs for anyone interested.

My reason for dropping is not serious, but I appreciate the concern if there were any. Just need to clear up time for a potential career opportunity!!

If anyone has any questions or comments, feel free to PM me!! 

PS: For whoever takes over NYR in this mock, just know I'll be keeping tabs


----------



## MackAttack26

Zemgus26 said:


> *EDMONTON OILERS ROSTER*
> 
> Patrick Maroon (1.500) - Connor McDavid (0.925) - Patrick Eaves (2.750)
> Milan Lucic (6.000) - Leon Draisaitl (6.000) - Jordan Eberle (6.000)
> Mark Letestu (UFA) - David Desharnais (UFA) - Jesse Puljujarvi (0.925)
> Matt Hendricks (1.850) - Drake Caggiula (0.925) - Zack Kassian (1.250)
> X - Benoit Pouliot (4.000), Tyler Pitlick (0.950)
> 
> Oscar Klefbom (4.167) - Adam Larsson (4.167)
> Andrej Sekera (5.500) - Sami Vatanen (4.875)
> Darnell Nurse (0.863) - Matt Benning (0.925)
> X - Clayton Stoner (3.250)
> _Kris Russel (UFA), Eric Gryba (UFA)_
> 
> Cam Talbot (4.167)
> Laurent Brossoit (0.750)
> 
> Other Cap: Mark Fayne (Retained) - 1.812M
> TOTAL CAP HIT: $63.551M
> 
> *SIGNINGS*
> - Leon Draisaitl: 6 years / 36.000m (6.000m AAV)
> - Patrick Eaves: 3 years / 8.250m (2.750m AAV)
> - Zack Kassian: 2 years / 2.500m (1.250m AAV)
> - Tyler Pitlick: 1 year / 0.950m
> 
> *ON THE BLOCK*
> - UFA Rights to Kris Russell/other UFA's
> - Benoit Pouliot
> - Jordan Eberle
> - Picks/prospects
> - Milan Lucic
> 
> *LOOKING FOR*
> - Someone to take Pouliot for compensation
> - To completely change our forward core of those listed above​




Still this, PM me! Will updated expansion list later tonight.


----------



## MackAttack26

Joey Bones said:


> Hey guys!! I have some unfortunate news, as I also cannot maintain a consistent schedule to be a part this mock. Would have to drop out so NYR is up for grabs for anyone interested.
> 
> My reason for dropping is not serious, but I appreciate the concern if there were any. Just need to clear up time for a potential career opportunity!!
> 
> If anyone has any questions or comments, feel free to PM me!!
> 
> PS: For whoever takes over NYR in this mock, just know I'll be keeping tabs




I offer to take NYR as my second team so I can burn it to the ground!


----------



## belair

Isn't the list due tomorrow night?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*SABRES ACQUIRE JAKE MUZZIN FROM KINGS*

June 16, 2017

BUFFALO, NY - The Buffalo Sabres announced today that the team has acquired defenseman Jake Muzzin and forward Spencer Watson from the Los Angeles Kings in exchange for forwards Zemgus Girgensons and Hudson Fasching and a third round pick in the 2018 NHL Entry Draft.

Muzzin (6' 3", 214 lbs, 2/21/89) joins the Sabres after amassing 26 points in 82 games last season as a member of the Kings. The Woodstock, Ontario native has played at least one game for the Kings in every season since 2010-11 and was drafted in the fifth round (141st Overall) in 2007 by Los Angeles.

Watson (5' 10", 170 lbs, 4/25/96) spent the 2016-17 season with the Mississauga Steelheads of the Ontario Hockey League after playing with the OHL's Kingston Frontenacs for the previous four seasons. The London, Ontario native was drafted by the Kings in the seventh round (209th Overall) of the 2014 NHL Entry Draft. He is expected to join the AHL's Rochester Americans for the 2017-18 season.

This trade was made before the roster freeze for the NHL Expansion Draft for the NHL's newest franchise, the Vegas Golden Knights, and Muzzin is expected to appear on Buffalo's list of protected players.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Zemgus26 said:


> I offer to take NYR as my second team so I can burn it to the ground!




Thanks, you got 'em.




belair said:


> Isn't the list due tomorrow night?




That's correct.


----------



## MackAttack26

Believe we have a good team, but not a cup winner anytime soon with this core. So indeed, we are burning it to the ground if the offers are appropriate.

Looking to get a younger core and make some Forward for Defense swaps. Only untouchable is McDonagh. PM me!


----------



## Rare Jewel

*Trade*


To 

Anthony Mantha
37th pick
76th pick


To 

Brock Nelson
Parker Wotherspoon
46th pick
'18 4th round pick


----------



## MackAttack26

*PROTECTION LIST*

1. Milan Lucic (NMC)
2. Leon Draisaitl 
3. Jordan Eberle
4. Patrick Maroon
_Exposed: Zack Kassian, Benoit Pouliot_

1. Andrej Sekera (NMC)
2. Adam Larsson
3. Oscar Klefbom
4. Sami Vatanen 
_Exposed: Clayton Stoner_

1. Cam Talbot
_Exposed: Laurent Brossoit_


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Can someone take Nashville as a 2nd team?


----------



## BTrotts19

Rare Jewel said:


> *Trade*
> 
> 
> To
> 
> Anthony Mantha
> 37th pick
> 76th pick
> 
> 
> To
> 
> Brock Nelson
> Parker Wotherspoon
> 46th pick
> '18 4th round pick




 Confirm updated protection lisr


----------



## Ermo20

Ristoreilly said:


> Can someone take Nashville as a 2nd team?




Sure, I'll put a roster up sometime tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## MackAttack26

*PROTECTION LIST*

1. Rick Nash (NMC)
2. Derek Stepan
3. Chris Kreider
4. Mats Zuccarello 
5. J.T. Miller
6. Mika Zibanejad
7. Kevin Hayes
_Exposed: Oscar Lindberg, Brandon Pirri_

1. Dan Girardi (NMC)
2. Marc Staal (NMC)
3. Ryan McDonagh
_Exposed: Kevin Klein_

1. Henrik Lundqvist
_Exposed: Antti Raanta_


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

trading Johnny Gaudreau is a possibility




Protected List; 

Giordano, Hamilton, Wideman
Monahan, Gaudreau, Bennett, Backlund, Lazar, Frolik, Ferland
McCollum


----------



## BTrotts19

*WE HAVE A TRADE TO ANNOUNCE*

 trade

Ryan Strome
Ryan Pulock
2017 #15 OA

to 



Matt Duchene


----------



## Ermo20

BTrotts19 said:


> *WE HAVE A TRADE TO ANNOUNCE*
> 
> trade
> 
> Ryan Strome
> Ryan Pulock
> 2017 #15 OA
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Duchene




Confirmed. Not a ton of interest in Duchene but we believe we got a solid package for him, with a young Top 6 forward in Strome, great defensive prospect in Pulock, and a decent mid first round pick.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Pondcake said:


> trading Johnny Gaudreau is a possibility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protected List;
> 
> Giordano, Hamilton, Wideman
> Monahan, Gaudreau, Bennett, Backlund, Lazar, Frolik, Ferland
> McCollum




McCollum can't be protected until you have another goalie under contract.


----------



## edguy

still looking for a top 6 Forward. Only real untouchables are Karlsson, Stone and Chabot.


----------



## Ermo20

Johnny Gaudreau - Ryan Johansen - Viktor Arvidsson
Filip Forsberg - Mike Fisher - Craig Smith
Kevin Fiala - Calle Jarnkrok - James Neal
Cody McLeod - Colton Sissons - Miikka Salomaki

Jason Garrison - P.K. Subban
Roman Josi - Matt Irwin
Anthony Bitteto - Yannick Weber
Brad Hunt

Pekka Rinne
Juuse Saros

Re-Signings:

Ryan Johansen: 3 yr, $6M AAV
Viktor Arvidsson: 2 yr, $2M AAV
Mike Fisher: 1 yr, $2.75M AAV
Brad Hunt: 1 yr, $0.6M AAV
Yannick Weber: 1 yr, $0.6M AAV

Cap Hit: $68,309,301
Cap Space: $4,690,699

We need more depth on defense. Prospects/picks are available.

* Draft Selections

52nd overall: Stelio Mattheos (C, Brandon Wheat Kings, WHL)
83rd overall:
145th overall:
179th overall:
207th overall:*


----------



## Ermo20

Protection List

F1: Nathan MacKinnon
F2: Gabriel Landeskog
F3: Ryan Strome
F4: Mikhail Grigorenko

D1: Erik Johnson
D2: Francois Beauchemin
D3: Tyson Barrie
D4: Nikita Zadorov

G1: Semyon Varlamov

 Protection List

F1: Mike Fisher
F2: James Neal
F3: Ryan Johansen
F4: Filip Forsberg
F5: Craig Smith
F6: Calle Jarnkrok
F7: Viktor Arvidsson

D1: P.K. Subban
D2: Roman Josi
D3: Mattias Ekholm

G1: Pekka Rinne


----------



## belair

In what is promising to be an active off-season for the New Jersey Devils, they have announced a trade:


*LD Jon Merrill
C Ryan Kujawinski
*

*RD Mike Green*


----------



## belair

*CURRENT DEPTH CHART*

LW Taylor Hall ($6.000m) - C Travis Zajac ($5.750m) - RW Kyle Palmieri ($4.650m)
LW Mike Cammalleri ($5.000m) - C Adam Henrique ($4.000m) - C Pavel Zacha ($0.894m)
-----------------------T H I R D L I N E G O E S H E R E--------------------------------
LW Miles Wood ($0.925m) - Jacob Josefson (RFA) - Devante Smith-Pelley ($1.300m)
RW Beau Bennett (RFA)

Andy Greene ($5.000m) - Damon Severson (RFA)
John Moore ($1.667m) - *Mike Green ($6.000m)*
Ben Lovejoy ($2.667m) - Dalton Prout ($1.575m)
Steve Santini ($0.925m)

Corey Schneider ($6.000m)
Keith Kinkaid (UFA)

IR: Ryane Clowe ($4.850m)
Recapture: Ilya Kovalchuk ($0.250m)

*TOTAL SALARY $52.603m* ($57.453m without LTIR)
 not including bonuses

 

*Expansion Protection List*(subject to change)

LW Taylor Hall
C Travis Zajac
C Adam Henrique
RW Kyle Palmieri

D Andy Greene
D John Moore
D Damon Severson
*D Mike Green*

G Corey Schneider

*Exposure Requirements*

LW Mike Cammalleri
RW Beau Bennett

D Ben Lovejoy

G Scott Wedgewood


----------



## BTrotts19

Zemgus26 said:


> I offer to take NYR as my second team so I can burn it to the ground!




I'll be your assistant GM in that case...lol


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Pittsburgh's GM changed his mind, so if anyone wants to pick them up as a second team, that'd be great.


----------



## Duke16

Ristoreilly said:


> Pittsburgh's GM changed his mind, so if anyone wants to pick them up as a second team, that'd be great.




I'd be willing to take Pittsburgh, unless you are only wanting someone to take them as a second team.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Let me know if I missed them, but I still need expansion lists from ARI, CBJ, DAL, DET, MIN, PIT, and STL. PLEASE get these in before 11:59 PM ET tonight.*

*Also, let me know if I missed any confirmed trades and/or made any expansion list errors.*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

DukeChoof said:


> I'd be willing to take Pittsburgh, unless you are only wanting someone to take them as a second team.




Yeah okay.


----------



## Duke16

Pittsburgh Penguins:
Sidney Crosby
Evgeni Malkin
Phil Kessel
Patric Hornqvist
Bryan Rust
Scott Wilson
Carl Hagelin
Kris Letang
Olli Maatta
Brian Dumoulin
Matt Murray

Bonino signed 2 years/ 6 million (3M AAV)

Exposed: Nick Bonino, Mark Streit, Trevor Daley, Marc-Andre Fleury, Tom Kuhnhackl


----------



## Rare Jewel

belair said:


> In what is promising to be an active off-season for the New Jersey Devils, they have announced a trade:
> 
> 
> *LD Jon Merrill
> C Ryan Kujawinski
> *
> 
> *RD Mike Green*





Confirmed.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

DukeChoof said:


> Pittsburgh Penguins:
> Sidney Crosby
> Evgeni Malkin
> Phil Kessel
> Patric Hornqvist
> Bryan Rust
> Kris Letang
> Olli Maatta
> Brian Dumoulin
> Matt Murray
> 
> Exposed: Nick Bonino, Mark Streit, Trevor Daley, Derrick Pouliot, Marc-Andre Fleury, Carl Hagelin, Scott Wilson, Tom Kuhnhackl




Just so you know, you can protect either 1 more defenseman or 2 more forwards.


----------



## Duke16

Ristoreilly said:


> Just so you know, you can protect either 1 more defenseman or 2 more forwards.




Yep, I was deciding what to do for a moment. I'll also protect Hagelin and Scott Wilson


----------



## FrodoBeggins

DukeChoof said:


> Pittsburgh Penguins:
> Sidney Crosby
> Evgeni Malkin
> Phil Kessel
> Patric Hornqvist
> Bryan Rust
> Kris Letang
> Olli Maatta
> Brian Dumoulin
> Matt Murray
> 
> Exposed: Nick Bonino, Mark Streit, Trevor Daley, Marc-Andre Fleury, Carl Hagelin, Tom Kuhnhackl



Fleury has signed a new contract?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

FrodoBeggins said:


> Fleury has signed a new contract?




Respectfully, your interjections are not necessary and I'd politely ask that you stop.

There was a rule established earlier in the thread that if it makes sense that players would waive their NMC (like Fleury), it would be allowed.


----------



## Duke16

Ristoreilly said:


> Respectfully, your interjections are not necessary and I'd politely ask that you stop.
> 
> There was a rule established earlier in the thread that if it makes sense that players would waive their NMC (like Fleury), it would be allowed.




My final list is at the bottom of page 6


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

DukeChoof said:


> My final list is at the bottom of page 6




Fleury is under contract until 2019 and doesn't need a new deal, however, Bonino or another forward does or you won't be compliant with exposure requirements.


----------



## Duke16

Ristoreilly said:


> Fleury is under contract until 2019 and doesn't need a new deal, however, Bonino or another forward does or you won't be compliant with exposure requirements.




Nick Bonino signs 2y/6M (3M AAV)


----------



## FrodoBeggins

Ristoreilly said:


> Respectfully, your interjections are not necessary and I'd politely ask that you stop.
> 
> There was a rule established earlier in the thread that if it makes sense that players would waive their NMC (like Fleury), it would be allowed.




We've got freedom of speech. I did not write anything bad.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Vegas is still actively shopping the 2nd Overall pick. We were initially looking for an elite forward. We still are, but because we're not getting the offers we need I am now open to a top pair defenceman in return.

PM me.


----------



## belair

FrodoBeggins said:


> We've got freedom of speech. I did not write anything bad.




Knock it off.

You say the draft is too long but you're hanging around critiquing moves?

Seriously.


----------



## FrodoBeggins

belair said:


> Knock it off.
> 
> You say the draft is too long but you're hanging around critiquing moves?
> 
> Seriously.




I thought that there a mistake and pointed to it.
P.S.I don't know much English and so errors are possible.


----------



## Duke16

Lines
Chris Kunitz - Sidney Crosby - Conor Sheary
Carl Hagelin - Evgeni Malkin - Patric Hornqvist 
Jake Guentzel - Nick Bonino - Phil Kessel
Scott Wilson - Matt Cullen - Tom Kuhnhackl
Bryan Rust

Brian Dumoulin - Kris Letang
Olli Maatta - Justin Schultz
Mark Streit - Ron Hainsey
Ian Cole - Chad Ruhwedel

Matt Murray
Anders Nilsson

Trevor Daley on IR - *$5.17M cap space*

Looking for:
Top 6 LW
4th line C

Trades:
2017 5th, 2017 7th for Anders Nilsson
Antti Niemi, Rights to Valeri Nichushkin, 2017 4th for MAF


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:



Anders Nilsson




149th Overall
211th Overall


----------



## Duke16

Ristoreilly said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> 
> 
> Anders Nilsson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 149th Overall
> 211th Overall




Confirmed


----------



## BTrotts19

Based on our fearless commissioner's advice , raising a question regarding Johnny Boychuk and waiving his NMC:

I believe he would waive it to stay with team, allow the talented core defensemen to protect Dehaan and assured that LV would not want his expensive contract for an over 30 defensemen?

Thoughts??


----------



## 5cotland

BTrotts19 said:


> Based on our fearless commissioner's advice , raising a question regarding Johnny Boychuk and waiving his NMC:
> 
> I believe he would waive it to stay with team, allow the talented core defensemen to protect Dehaan and assured that LV would not want his expensive contract for an over 30 defensemen?
> 
> Thoughts??




Hahaha sly one. I dont think you can count that lol


----------



## Rare Jewel

BTrotts19 said:


> Based on our fearless commissioner's advice , raising a question regarding Johnny Boychuk and waiving his NMC:
> 
> I believe he would waive it to stay with team, allow the talented core defensemen to protect Dehaan and assured that LV would not want his expensive contract for an over 30 defensemen?
> 
> Thoughts??





I think he probably would. I'm not sure not LV would take him, and even if they did it's interesting place to go.

Phaneuf was asked to do similar (and did) in Ottawa and he hasn't been there as long as Boychuk has been in New York.


----------



## McMozesmadness

I don't think Boychuk should be allowed to waive.

Doesn't seem realistic.

Like Fluery I can see and its already public knowledge that he would. He wants t be a starter.

I cant see Boychuk waiving.

So if were voting I say he can't waive.


----------



## edguy

Rare Jewel said:


> I think he probably would. I'm not sure not LV would take him, and even if they did it's interesting place to go.
> 
> Phaneuf was asked to do similar (and did) in Ottawa and he hasn't been there as long as Boychuk has been in New York.




Phaneuf has not been asked and has not waived yet. It was speculated that they will ask.


----------



## Duke16

*TRADE*
 acquire:
Antti Niemi
Rights to Valeri Nichushkin
2017 4th (121)

 acquire:
Marc-Andre Fleury
____________________

 buyout the contract of Antti Niemi


----------



## coolwood

DukeChoof said:


> *TRADE*
> acquire:
> Antti Niemi
> Rights to Valeri Nichushkin
> 2017 4th (121)
> 
> acquire:
> Marc-Andre Fleury
> ____________________
> 
> buyout the contract of Antti Niemi



 confirm


----------



## BTrotts19

McMozesmadness said:


> I don't think Boychuk should be allowed to waive.
> 
> Doesn't seem realistic.
> 
> Like Fluery I can see and its already public knowledge that he would. He wants t be a starter.
> 
> I cant see Boychuk waiving.
> 
> So if were voting I say he can't waive.




If you were the GM of LV, would you take him a 33 yo physical defensemen, for 4 more years at $6M per? JB is a team guy, already slowing down based on the game he plays so I'm the thinking Garth could ask him and he would consider it. It helps the Isles team because there core is based on their blue line and in a year or so, JB will be the 3rd pairing guy, whereas Dehaan will be firmly entrenched on the 2nd pair (assuming no changes).

I'm fine either way in this game, but JB is in the same boat, IMO, as Bierksa and Fleury so if those are allowed, not sure why it wouldn't apply here.


----------



## Duke16

$5.17M cap space - looking to acquire a Top 6 LW and 4th line C


----------



## BTrotts19

*WE HAVE A TRADE TO ANNOUNCE*

 get

Calvin Dehaan

 get

'17 36 OA


The New York Islanders wish Calvin the very best and appreciate all that he has done for the club. "This was strictly an expansion draft decision" said Doug Weight, assistant General Manager. "Our D line pipeline will be put to the test with our young guys needing to step up into regular roles, and we may look for an experienced blue liner to compete for a role, once free agency begins"

*Updated expansion exemption list on page 3, now 7 forwards, and 3 defensemen*


----------



## coolwood

BTrotts19 said:


> *WE HAVE A TRADE TO ANNOUNCE*
> 
> get
> 
> Calvin Dehaan
> 
> get
> 
> '17 36 OA



 confirm


----------



## Rare Jewel

edguy said:


> Phaneuf has not been asked and has not waived yet. It was speculated that they will ask.




Ah, there you are then.

I guess it's preferred that he does so you can protect Methot as well?


----------



## heusy_79

FrodoBeggins said:


> We've got freedom of speech. I did not write anything bad.




This is a game we've all decided to play for fun and we don't need your comments or opinions. This has nothing to do with you, stop wasting your time and ours.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking to move Kulikov and Franson. PM me.


----------



## coolwood

looking to move Hamhuis to someone looking to solidify their defense for picks or an equal level forward


----------



## edguy

Rare Jewel said:


> Ah, there you are then.
> 
> I guess it's preferred that he does so you can protect Methot as well?




Thats the idea. But we also don't wanna lose Dion (who its been said would likely be picked) so its kind of a catch 22.. I wouldnt be shocked if we threw Calgarys 2nd at Vegas to not select Methot.


----------



## belair

Continuing their overhaul the New Jersey Devils announce another deal...



*RD Ben Lovejoy
RW Nick Lappin*
2nd (50)



*LD Brendan Dillon
C Dylan Gambrell*
7th (206)


----------



## belair

*CURRENT DEPTH CHART*

LW Taylor Hall ($6.000m) - C Travis Zajac ($5.750m) - RW Kyle Palmieri ($4.650m)
LW Mike Cammalleri ($5.000m) - C Adam Henrique ($4.000m) - C Pavel Zacha ($0.894m)
-----------------------T H I R D L I N E G O E S H E R E--------------------------------
LW Miles Wood ($0.925m) - C Jacob Josefson (RFA) - RW Devante Smith-Pelley ($1.300m)
RW Beau Bennett (RFA)

LD Andy Greene ($5.000m) - RD Damon Severson (RFA)
LD John Moore ($1.667m) - *RD Mike Green ($6.000m)*
*LD Brendan Dillon ($3.270m)* - RD Dalton Prout ($1.575m)
RD Steve Santini ($0.925m)

G Corey Schneider ($6.000m)
G Keith Kinkaid (UFA)

IR: Ryane Clowe ($4.850m)
Recapture: Ilya Kovalchuk ($0.250m)

*TOTAL SALARY $53.206m* ($57.659m without LTIR)
 not including bonuses

 

*Expansion Protection List*(subject to change)

LW Taylor Hall
C Travis Zajac
C Adam Henrique
RW Kyle Palmieri

D Andy Greene
*D Brendan Dillon
*D Damon Severson
*D Mike Green*

G Corey Schneider

*Exposure Requirements*

LW Mike Cammalleri
RW Beau Bennett

D John Moore

G Scott Wedgewood


----------



## Rare Jewel

Lovejoy can't be your exposed D if he's on SJ now can he.


----------



## heusy_79

Looking to move C Antoine Vermette for pick(s) or prospect(s) as I have no room in my top 9 with the addition of Nuge. 

Good value on a one year deal at 1.75M if someone needs a solid 3C who's great in the dot.


----------



## Ermo20

We have a trade to announce:

 receive

32nd overall

 receive

Vegas will not select Ryan Pulock in the expansion draft


Hefty price to give up just so Vegas doesn't select one player, but Pulock will be a big part of our future and we don't want to lose him.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Ermo20 said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> receive
> 
> 32nd overall
> 
> receive
> 
> Vegas will not select Ryan Pulock in the expansion draft
> 
> 
> Hefty price to give up just so Vegas doesn't select one player, but Pulock will be a big part of our future and we don't want to lose him.




Confirmed.

This trade basically becomes 31 and player I select for Pulock.

Thanks for a smooth deal Ermo.





Vegas is looking to make more deals like this one.


----------



## Ermo20

FrodoBeggins said:


> I thought that there a mistake and pointed to it.
> P.S.I don't know much English and so errors are possible.




Your English doesn't have anything to do with this.

It's really not polite to critique what other people are doing in mocks if you're not in it, especially since you refused to participate because you thought it was too long. I've seen you do this in past mocks, with my trades. Mock drafts are all for fun, critiquing little things interrupts the fun for some of us.


----------



## Ermo20

We have a trade to announce:

 receive

Ryan Ellis

 receive

Boris Katchouk
Adam Erne

We wanted to get something out of Ellis, who would have likely been taken in the expansion draft, and frankly I think we got a pretty good return.


----------



## belair

Oooof. That's one Nashville would want back.


----------



## 5cotland

Ermo20 said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> receive
> 
> Ryan Ellis
> 
> receive
> 
> Boris Katchouk
> Adam Erne
> 
> We wanted to get something out of Ellis, who would have likely been taken in the expansion draft, and frankly I think we got a pretty good return.




 Confirmed


----------



## McMozesmadness

Ermo20 said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> receive
> 
> Ryan Ellis
> 
> receive
> 
> Boris Katchouk
> Adam Erne
> 
> We wanted to get something out of Ellis, who would have likely been taken in the expansion draft, and frankly I think we got a pretty good return.




damnit.


----------



## Incetardis

*Current Depth Chart*

Jaden Schwartz ($5,350,000) Paul Stastny ($7,000,000) Vladimir Tarasenko ($7,500,000)
Alex Steen ($5,750,000) Patrick Berglund ($3,850,000) *Tyler Ennis* ($2,300,000)
*Vladimir Sobotka* ($2,7250,000) Robbi Fabri ($894,167) *Martin Frk* ($650,000)
Dimitri Jaskin ($1,000,000) Kyle Brodziak ($950,000) Ryan Reaves ($1,125,000) 
Magnus Paajarvi ($900,000) *Oskar Sundqvist* ($700,833) 

Jay Boumeester ($5,4000,000) Alex Pietrangelo ($6,500,000) 
*Kris Russell* ($2,900,000) *David Savard* ($4,250,000)
*Nick Holden* ($1,650,000) Jordan Schmaltz ($925,000)
Joel Edmundson ($1,050,000) Robert Bortuzzo ($1,150,000)

*Henrik Lundqvist* ($6,500,000) Carter Hutton ($1,125,000)

Team Cap hit (not including resignings) approx. *$70,744,167
*


*Top Prospects*

Jordan Schmaltz D
Oskar Sundqvist C
Jordan Binnington G
Zachary Sanford LW
Ty Rattie RW
Paterri Lindbohm D
Vince Dunn D
*Aleksi Saarela* C
Ville Husso G


*Expansion Protection List*

Tarasenko
Schwartz
Stastny 
Perron
Steen
Berglund
Sobotka

Pietrangelo
Boumeester
Edmundson

Jake Allen

*Exposure Requirements*

Lehtera
Jaskin

Gunnarson

Carter Hutton

*RFAs Qualified*

Parayko
Paajarvi
Rattie
Lindbohm
Binnington
Sundqvist

*Trades*

1. Colton Parayko to Vegas for 2nd OA
2. 6th rd pick to Edmonton for Kris Russell's negotiating rights
3. David Perron & Ivan Barbashev to Vegas for David Savard + 127OA
4. 2nd OA to Carolina for 3rd OA + 69 OA + Hayden Fleury + Alexi Saarela
5. #69 to Buffalo for Tyler Ennis @ 50% retained
6. Jake Allen + #31 + Jordan Kyrou + Hayden Fleury + Carl Gunnarson for Lundqvist (2mil retained) + Nick Holden
7. #47 + Jake Walman + 4th '18 for #25 + Martin Frk
8. #127 + Nail Yakupov's RFA rights for #86
9. #107 + 6th '18 for Oskar Sundqvist

*Signings*

Kris Russell 3yrs / $8,700,000
Vladimir Sobotka 1yr / $2,725,000
Magnus Paajarvi 1yr / $900,000
Martin Frk 2yrs / $1,300,000

*2017 NHL Entry Draft*

*1st (3rd OA)* *Gabe Vilardi*
1st (16th OA) *Nicolas Hague*
*1st (25th OA) Kailer Yamamoto*
*3rd (#86) Lane Zablocki*
5th (#134) *Jack Ahcan*
7th (#202)


----------



## 5cotland

*TRADE ANNOUNCEMENT*

 send  2017 3rd round pick to select Vladislav Namestnikov in the expansion draft


----------



## McMozesmadness

5cotland said:


> *TRADE ANNOUNCEMENT*
> 
> send  2017 3rd round pick to select Vladislav Namestnikov in the expansion draft




Confirmed


----------



## belair

Continuing to add size to their lineup the New Jersey Devils announce a trade with the Minnesota Wild...


*RW Beau Bennett
RD Joshua Jacobs*
3rd (63)


*RW Jason Pominville
LW Jordan Greenway*
Rights to *C Martin Hanzal*

The Devils would also like to welcome Martin Hanzal to the organization signing him to a 6-year, $33 million dollar contract.


----------



## 5cotland

*TRADE ANNOUNCEMENT*

 trade: 

2017 2nd Round Pick
Ryan Callahan
Slater Koekkoek

 trade:

TJ Brodie


----------



## Zaddy

Trade:

 acquire
82nd overall

 acquire
Marko Dano


----------



## belair

*CURRENT DEPTH CHART
*
LW Taylor Hall ($6.000m) - C Travis Zajac ($5.750m) - RW Kyle Palmieri ($4.650m)
LW Mike Cammalleri ($5.000m) - C Adam Henrique ($4.000m) - *RW Jason Pominville ($5.600m)*
C Pavel Zacha ($0.894m) - *C Martin Hanzal ($5.500m)* - RW Stefan Noesen (RFA)
LW Miles Wood ($0.925m) - C Jacob Josefson ($1.400) - RW Devante Smith-Pelley ($1.300m)


LD Andy Greene ($5.000m) - RD Damon Severson (RFA)
LD John Moore ($1.667m) - *RD Mike Green ($6.000m)*
*LD Brendan Dillon ($3.270m)* - RD Dalton Prout ($1.575m)
RD Steve Santini ($0.925m)

G Corey Schneider ($6.000m)
G Keith Kinkaid (UFA)

IR: Ryane Clowe ($4.850m)
Recapture: Ilya Kovalchuk ($0.250m)

TOTAL SALARY *$65.546m* ($70.306m without LTIR)
not including bonuses



*Expansion Protection List*

LW Taylor Hall
C Travis Zajac
C Adam Henrique
RW Kyle Palmieri
*RW Jason Pominville* (NMC)
*C Martin Hanzal*
RW Devante Smith-Pelley

D Andy Greene
D Damon Severson
*D Mike Green*

G Corey Schneider

*Exposure Requirements
*
LW Mike Cammalleri
C Jacob Josefson

D John Moore

G Scott Wedgewood

Both Jacob Josefson and Scott Wedgewood have been tendered and re-signed to one-year deals.

Devils still open to moves but will likely wait until after the expansion draft. Also open to moving down from 9th overall depending on who is on the board.


----------



## MackAttack26

5cotland said:


> *TRADE ANNOUNCEMENT*
> 
> trade:
> 
> 2017 2nd Round Pick
> Ryan Callahan
> Slater Koekkoek
> 
> trade:
> 
> TJ Brodie




Damn Tampa...pick up Brodie for cheap and dump Callahan.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

5cotland said:


> *TRADE ANNOUNCEMENT*
> 
> trade:
> 
> 2017 2nd Round Pick
> Ryan Callahan
> Slater Koekkoek
> 
> trade:
> 
> TJ Brodie






confirmed. 

It's sad to see Brodie go....but at the same time....we feel that 2nd round pick will be ready to eat some heavy minutes next year with the big club. 

Sink or Swim.


----------



## Duke16

*Roster*

Gustav Nyquist - Sidney Crosby - Conor Sheary
Valeri Nichushkin - Evgeni Malkin - Patric Hornqvist 
Carl Hagelin - Nick Bonino - Phil Kessel
Scott Wilson - Matt Cullen - Jake Guentzel
Tom Kuhnhackl

Brian Dumoulin - Kris Letang
Olli Maatta - Trevor Daley
Marc Staal - Ryan Sproul

Matt Murray
Anders Nilsson

Trevor Daley activated - *$2.75M cap space*

*Looking for:*
4th line C

*Trades:*
1. 2017 5th, 2017 7th for Anders Nilsson
2. Marc-Andre Fleury for Antti Niemi, Rights to Valeri Nichushkin, 2017 4th
3. Justin Schultz for Marc Staal, 2017 1st
4. Derrick Pouliot, Bryan Rust, 2017 1st for Gustav Nyquist, Ryan Sproul, 2017 3rd

*Contracts:*
Trevor Daley 1y/3.33M
Valeri Nichuskin 3y/2.5M AAV
Matt Cullen 1y/1M
Anders Nilsson 1y/1.5M
RFA'S Qualified
_____________
Chris Kunitz
Mark Streit
Ron Hainsey
Chad Ruhwedel 
All released 

*Picks:*
Rnd 1 #24:
Rnd 3 #87:
Rnd 3 #89:
Rnd 4 #121:
Rnd 5 #144:
Rnd 6 #180:


----------



## Calgareee

belair said:


> Continuing to add size to their lineup the New Jersey Devils announce a trade with the Minnesota Wild...
> 
> 
> *RW Beau Bennett
> RD Joshua Jacobs*
> 3rd (63)
> 
> 
> *RW Jason Pominville
> LW Jordan Greenway*
> Rights to *C Martin Hanzal*
> 
> The Devils would also like to welcome Martin Hanzal to the organization signing him to a 6-year, $33 million dollar contract.




Confirmed. Hate giving up Greenway but Pominville was a contract that needed to be moved.


----------



## Duke16

*TRADE *
 acquire:
Justin Schultz

 acquire
Marc Staal
2017 1st (24)


----------



## MackAttack26

DukeChoof said:


> *TRADE *
> acquire:
> Justin Schultz
> 
> acquire
> Marc Staal
> 2017 1st (24)




Confirm. Schultz is proving to be a stud and getting rid of Staal was huge for us.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Taking offers for Nyquist and Tatar. Only want to move one though.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*I need everyone to check their team's expansion lists on the OP. A lot of deals have happened in a short period of time and it's very possible I missed something.

I also still need a list from ARI, CBJ, DAL, DET, and MIN BEFORE 11:59 PM ET TONIGHT.*


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

*"We have a source that confirms the Calgary Flames attempted to deal Johnny Gaudreau in a play for Nico Hischier. A deal that fell through in large part because Las Vegas does not believe Gaudreau is the better player" 

When I asked Brian Burke if he was trying to trade Johnny Hockey for the 2nd overall pick he responded 'are you crazy??' but it would not surprise me if there was something there."*


----------



## Harbessix

belair said:


> Continuing their overhaul the New Jersey Devils announce another deal...
> 
> 
> 
> *RD Ben Lovejoy
> RW Nick Lappin*
> 2nd (50)
> 
> 
> 
> *LD Brendan Dillon
> C Dylan Gambrell*
> 7th (206)




Confirmed


----------



## Calgareee

Looking to trade one of my top 4 D. 

Assets that Im looking for
- expansion exempt Dman/C
- good D prospect
-1st round picks


----------



## heusy_79

Pondcake said:


> confirmed.
> 
> It's sad to see Brodie go....but at the same time....we feel that 2nd round pick will be ready to eat some heavy minutes next year with the big club.
> 
> Sink or Swim.




Wait, what?


----------



## FlamerForLife

Pondcake said:


> confirmed.
> 
> It's sad to see Brodie go....but at the same time....we feel that 2nd round pick will be ready to eat some heavy minutes next year with the big club.
> 
> Sink or Swim.




Flames get fleeced.


----------



## Calgareee

heusy_79 said:


> Wait, what?




I'm hoping that it was poorly written and he meant one of the 2015 2nd rounders will be ready (Kylington/Andersson) and not the 2017 2nd...


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Calgareee said:


> I'm hoping that it was poorly written and he meant one of the 2015 2nd rounders will be ready (Kylington/Andersson) and not the 2017 2nd...


----------



## MackAttack26

Don't feel he fits in with our long term plans so looking to move Eberle for a deal based around another top-9 forward. Also selling the UFA rights to Kris Russell and others for a late pick for teams looking for a quality depth guy.



Looking to upgrade from Stepan at 1C, preferably with a Stepan + package. Lundqvist is also a big name OTB...looking for a cheaper starter or high end backup + in return but price won't be overly high. Might also looking at swaping one of our many talent LW's for a RW at this time.


----------



## Duke16

Contracts:
Trevor Daley 1y/3.33M
Matt Cullen 1y/1M
RFA'S Qualified

Chris Kunitz
Mark Streit
Ron Hainsey
Chad Ruhwedel 
All released


----------



## Incetardis

_HFboards servers implode on the heals of a shocking trade announcement..._

*Trade*



RD Colton Parayko (RFA)

to



for

2nd OA Pick in 2017 NHL Entry Draft
- agreement to select Jori Lehtera in upcoming Expansion Draft

_As shocking as this move is Elliotte Friedman reports that this could be a precursor to an even larger deal... Stay tuned_


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Incetardis said:


> _HFboards servers implode on the heals of a shocking trade announcement..._
> 
> *Trade*
> 
> 
> 
> RD Colton Parayko (RFA)
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> for
> 
> 2nd OA Pick in 2017 NHL Entry Draft
> - agreement to select Jori Lehtera in upcoming Expansion Draft
> 
> _As shocking as this move is Elliotte Friedman reports that this could be a precursor to an even larger deal... Stay tuned_




Wut.


----------



## Duke16

Incetardis said:


> _HFboards servers implode on the heals of a shocking trade announcement..._
> 
> *Trade*
> 
> 
> 
> RD Colton Parayko (RFA)
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> for
> 
> 2nd OA Pick in 2017 NHL Entry Draft
> - agreement to select Jori Lehtera in upcoming Expansion Draft
> 
> _As shocking as this move is Elliotte Friedman reports that this could be a precursor to an even larger deal... Stay tuned_



The servers were down for a second and now we know why


----------



## Duke16

*TRADE*
 receive
Bryan Rust
Derrick Pouliot
25th overall pick

 receive
Gustav Nyquist
Ryan Sproul
89th overall pick


----------



## Rare Jewel

DukeChoof said:


> *TRADE*
> receive
> Bryan Rust
> Derrick Pouliot
> 25th overall pick
> 
> receive
> Gustav Nyquist
> Ryan Sproul
> 89th overall pick




Confirmed.

I'd like to thank Pit's GM for a smooth negotiation and to also welcome our new players to the "motor city".


----------



## belair

Ristoreilly said:


> Wut.




 Love it.

Parayko gets the keys to the franchise. Can he handle the pressure in Sin City?


----------



## Rare Jewel

*Expansion protection list*

Forwards
Henrik Zetterberg
Frans Nielsen
Brock Nelson
Tomas Tatar
Andreas Anthanasiou
Bryan Rust
Riley Sheahan

Defense
Tyler Myers
Danny DeKeyser
Derrick Pouliot

Goalie
Petr Mrazek


Exposed
F: Abdelkader, Glendening
D: Ericsson
G: Howard


----------



## hi

Zaddy Zads said:


> Trade:
> 
> acquire
> 82nd overall
> 
> acquire
> Marko Dano




 confirm

Will post an updated expansion list before 11:59pm est


----------



## MackAttack26

To  - Justin Faulk + Victor Rask

To  - Mika Zibanejad + Pavel Buchnevich + Igor Shestyorkin + Oscar Lindberg + Dan Girardi

Tough to lose 2 top-prospects and my 1st in recent deals but we consider today a monumental day for this franchise, replacing Girardi and Staal with Faulk and Schultz.

You will be missed, Wonder Twins.


----------



## MackAttack26

Zemgus26 said:


> *PROTECTION LIST*
> 
> 1. Rick Nash (NMC)
> 2. Derek Stepan
> 3. Chris Kreider
> 4. Mats Zuccarello
> 5. J.T. Miller
> 6. Victor Rask
> 7. Kevin Hayes
> _Exposed: Michael Grabner, Brandon Pirri_
> 
> 1. Ryan McDonagh
> 2. Justin Faulk
> 3. Justin Schultz
> _Exposed: Kevin Klein_
> 
> 1. Henrik Lundqvist
> _Exposed: Antti Raanta_




Updated post trades.


----------



## hi

Zemgus26 said:


> To  - Justin Faulk + Victor Rask
> 
> To  - Mika Zibanejad + Pavel Buchnevich + Igor Shestyorkin + Oscar Lindberg + Dan Girardi
> 
> Tough to lose 2 top-prospects and my 1st in recent deals but we consider today a monumental day for this franchise, replacing Girardi and Staal with Faulk and Schultz.
> 
> You will be missed, Wonder Twins.




 confirm

Losing Justin Faulk hurts but Dan Girardi will be instrumental for this franchise in our quest to tank successfully in 2017-18 and 2018-19

Zibanejad and Buchnevich both add elements to our forward group that were missing.

We also think that Shestyorkin will be a great #1 goaltender for the Hurricanes in the near future.

Current roster:

Aho - Zibanejad - Buchnevich
Skinner - Staal - Lindholm
Di Giuseppe - Teravainen - Dano
Ryan - Lindberg - Stempniak
Nestrasil

Slavin - Girardi
Hanifin - Pesce
Dahlbeck - Murphy

Ward
Lack


----------



## Calgareee

Protection:

Forwards:
1. Zach Parise
2. Mikko Koivu
3. Nino Niederreiter
4. Charlie Coyle
5. Mikael Granlund
6. Eric Staal
7. Jason Zucker
Defense:
1. Ryan Suter
2. Jared Spurgeon
3. Jonas Brodin
Goalie:
1. Devan Dubnyk

Mandatory Exposure:
F: Ryan White, Chris Stewart
D: Marco Scandella
G: Alex Stallock


----------



## Incetardis

An unprecedented night for trades continues...

*Trade*



2017 6th rd pick

to



for

Kris Russell's UFA rights

The St. Louis Blues would like to welcome Kris Russell into the organization and promptly offer him a 3 year extension worth 8.7mil ($2,900,000 mil/year)


----------



## Incetardis

*Updated Protection List*

Tarasenko
Stastny
Schwartz
Steen
Perron
Berglund
Sobotka

Pietrangelo
Boumeester
*Russel*


----------



## McMozesmadness

Incetardis said:


> _HFboards servers implode on the heals of a shocking trade announcement..._
> 
> *Trade*
> 
> 
> 
> RD Colton Parayko (RFA)
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> for
> 
> 2nd OA Pick in 2017 NHL Entry Draft
> - agreement to select Jori Lehtera in upcoming Expansion Draft
> 
> _As shocking as this move is Elliotte Friedman reports that this could be a precursor to an even larger deal... Stay tuned_




Accepted.

Vegas has been on the hunt for an NHL ready franchise player and we believe we have found that player.

We have fielded countless offers on the pick, but feel Parayko offers us exactly what we need moving forward.


----------



## Sundinisagod

Looking to get into the top 5. Either moving up from #11 or using other assets, lots to work with: http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showpost.php?p=129065151&postcount=98


----------



## McMozesmadness

Expansion draft lists are due in an hour.

Vegas will be online fielding any last minute offers. 

PM me.


----------



## Sundinisagod

McMozesmadness said:


> Accepted.
> 
> Vegas has been on the hunt for an NHL ready franchise player and we believe we have found that player.
> 
> We have fielded countless offers on the pick, but feel Parayko offers us exactly what we need moving forward.




Nicely done.


----------



## hi

*Expansion Draft Protection List:*

F1 - Jordan Staal (NMC)
F2 - Jeff Skinner
F3 - Mika Zibanejad
F4 - Elias Lindholm
F5 - Teuvo Teravainen
F6 - Marko Dano
F7 - Oscar Lindberg

D1 - Dan Girardi (NMC)
D2 - Ryan Murphy
D3 - Matt Tennyson

G1 - Cam Ward

*Exposure Requirements:*

F1 - Lee Stempniak
F2 - Joakim Nordstrom
D1 - Klas Dahlbeck
G1 - Eddie Lack


----------



## coolwood

Sorry for being last minute

Protecting
Benn, Seguin, Eakin, Spezza 
Hamhuis, Klingberg, Dumba, DeHaan
Fleury
Meets requirements
Hudler, Roussell, Johns, Lehtonen


----------



## McMozesmadness

showjaxx said:


> *Expansion Draft Protection List:*
> 
> F1 - Jordan Staal (NMC)
> F2 - Jeff Skinner
> F3 - Mika Zibanejad
> F4 - Elias Lindholm
> F5 - Teuvo Teravainen
> F6 - Marko Dano
> F7 - Oscar Lindberg
> 
> *D1 - Dan Girardi (NMC)
> D2 - Ryan Murphy
> D3 - Matt Tennyson*
> 
> G1 - Cam Ward
> 
> *Exposure Requirements:*
> 
> F1 - Lee Stempniak
> F2 - Joakim Nordstrom
> D1 - Klas Dahlbeck
> G1 - Eddie Lack




Carolina is ****ing golden when it comes to expansion.

In this thing and in real life.


----------



## hi

McMozesmadness said:


> Carolina is ****ing golden when it comes to expansion.
> 
> In this thing and in real life.




Yea Hanifin/Slavin/Pesce all being exempt gives them a lot of flexibility heading into the expansion draft. Plus they only have 5 forwards that absolutely must be protected imo. I can see them making a lot of deals before the draft.


----------



## Calgareee

Pending deal with Vegas and Wild affecting Expansion. Final list will be in monetarily.


----------



## McMozesmadness

ROSTER FREEZE IS NOW IN PLACE.

All expansion lists are now final.

Risto did all teams hand in their lists?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Arizona and Columbus did not get a list in. I'll put theirs up and update the submitted ones in the morning.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Calgary's list is not updated either.

I leave the decision in the hands of Risto


----------



## SabresSociety

**** sorry guys, I went to see Logan and I missed the deadline


----------



## McMozesmadness

ZGirgs28 said:


> **** sorry guys, I went to see Logan and I missed the deadline




No major worries. PM Risto your expansion list and maybe hell take it into account.

How was Logan?


----------



## SabresSociety

McMozesmadness said:


> No major worries. PM Risto your expansion list and maybe hell take it into account.
> 
> How was Logan?




Incredible, I'm not a guy to tear up but I did at multiple points within that movie


----------



## McMozesmadness

ZGirgs28 said:


> Incredible, I'm not a guy to tear up but I did at multiple points within that movie




Awesome, I need to see that. I heard its crazy violent too. Cant wait


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Alright, the lists are up. Vegas can make their selections any time today. Keep in mind you can select from others than the four I listed in "exosure requirements", provided they also meet said requirements.

After they announce their list, Vancouver can make their selection, however the official clock won't start until 8 AM ET tomorrow.*


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

So in my frenzy to protect players I used some article suggesting the Flames would have to protect Wideman. 

I guess in the context of this game we extend Wideman indefinitely.....NMC included.


----------



## 5cotland

Pondcake said:


> So in my frenzy to protect players I used some article suggesting the Flames would have to protect Wideman.
> 
> I guess in the context of this game we extend Wideman indefinitely.....NMC included.




What cap hit


----------



## edguy

5cotland said:


> What cap hit




Blank cheque by the sounds of it


----------



## TT1

So how do we go about making trades now? I'm close to finalizing a deal that would mess up my protection list, should we just announce the trade/agree to it and finalize it once the expansion draft is over?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

TT1 said:


> So how do we go about making trades now? I'm close to finalizing a deal that would mess up my protection list, should we just announce the trade/agree to it and finalize it once the expansion draft is over?




Rosters are frozen until the list is announced. No trades can be made until then.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Ok so just so everyone is aware I'm gonna announce the selections in stages starting at 2:00 p.m. MTN time. That's 4:00 for you Easten guys.

Here's the schedule. 

2:00 - Metro Division
2:15 - Paciifc Division
2:30 - Atlantic Division
2:45 - Central Division

So check in then.


----------



## Joey Bones

Zemgus26 said:


> To  - Justin Faulk + Victor Rask
> 
> To  - Mika Zibanejad + Pavel Buchnevich + Igor Shestyorkin + Oscar Lindberg + Dan Girardi
> 
> Tough to lose 2 top-prospects and my 1st in recent deals but we consider today a monumental day for this franchise, replacing Girardi and Staal with Faulk and Schultz.
> 
> You will be missed, Wonder Twins.




All Ranger fans after seeing this trade....


----------



## 5cotland

Joey Bones said:


> All Ranger fans after seeing this trade....




He did say he will burn Rangers to the ground so dno what we expected really


----------



## McMozesmadness

Picks coming right away. If you see any problems please let me know.


----------



## McMozesmadness

*METROPOLITAN DIVISION*
==========================================


Carolina:

*Phillip Di Giuseppe*

==========================================


Columbus:

*David Savard*

==========================================


New Jersey:

*Brendan Dillon*

==========================================


NY Islanders:

*Scott Mayfield*

==========================================


NY Rangers:

*Michael Grabner*

==========================================


Philadelphia:

*Taylor Leier*

==========================================


Pittsburgh:

*Ian Cole*

==========================================


Washington:

*Tom Wilson*

==========================================​


----------



## Duke16

*Roster*

Gustav Nyquist - Sidney Crosby - Conor Sheary
Valeri Nichushkin - Evgeni Malkin - Patric Hornqvist 
Carl Hagelin - Nick Bonino - Phil Kessel
Scott Wilson - Matt Cullen - Jake Guentzel
Tom Kuhnhackl, Reid Duke

Brian Dumoulin - Kris Letang
Olli Maatta - Trevor Daley
Marc Staal - Ryan Sproul

Matt Murray
Anders Nilsson

Trevor Daley activated - *$2.75M cap space*

*Looking for:*
4th line C

*Trades:*
1. 2017 5th, 2017 7th for Anders Nilsson
2. Marc-Andre Fleury for Antti Niemi, Rights to Valeri Nichushkin, 2017 4th
3. Justin Schultz for Marc Staal, 2017 1st
4. Derrick Pouliot, Bryan Rust, 2017 1st for Gustav Nyquist, Ryan Sproul, 2017 3rd

*Contracts:*
Trevor Daley 1y/3.33M
Valeri Nichuskin 3y/2.5M AAV
Matt Cullen 1y/1M
Anders Nilsson 1y/1.5M
RFA'S Qualified
_____________
Chris Kunitz
Mark Streit
Ron Hainsey
Chad Ruhwedel 
All released 

*Picks:*
Rnd 1 #24:
Rnd 3 #87:
Rnd 3 #89:
Rnd 4 #121:
Rnd 6 #180:


----------



## McMozesmadness

*PACIFIC DIVISION*
==========================================


Anaheim:

*Jared Boll*

==========================================


Arizona:

*Radim Vrbata (UFA)*

==========================================


Calgary:

*Michael Frolik*

==========================================


Edmonton:

*Zack Kassian*

==========================================


Los Angeles:

*Ben Bishop (UFA)*

==========================================


San Jose:

*David Schlemko *

==========================================


Vancouver:

*Brendan Gaunce*

==========================================​


----------



## BTrotts19

McMozesmadness said:


> *METROPOLITAN DIVISION*
> ==========================================
> 
> 
> Carolina:
> 
> *Phillip Di Giuseppe*
> 
> ==========================================
> 
> 
> Columbus:
> 
> *David Savard*
> 
> ==========================================
> 
> 
> New Jersey:
> 
> *Brendan Dillon*
> 
> ==========================================
> 
> 
> NY Islanders:
> 
> *Scott Mayfield*
> 
> ==========================================
> 
> 
> NY Rangers:
> 
> *Michael Grabner*
> 
> ==========================================
> 
> 
> Philadelphia:
> 
> *Taylor Leier*
> 
> ==========================================
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh:
> 
> *Ian Cole*
> 
> ==========================================
> 
> 
> Washington:
> 
> *Tom Wilson*
> 
> ==========================================​




Looks like the Metro selections are the knuckle draggers of the team


----------



## McMozesmadness

*ATLANTIC DIVISION*
==========================================


Boston:

*Matt Beleskey*

==========================================


Buffalo:

*Linus Ullmark*

==========================================


Detroit:

*Mitchell Callahan*

==========================================

:florida
Florida:

*Jason Demers*

==========================================


Montreal:

*Brandon Davidson*

==========================================


Ottawa:

*Bobby Ryan*

==========================================


Tampa Bay:

*Vladislav Namestnikov*

==========================================


Toronto:

*Brian Boyle (UFA)*

==========================================​


----------



## edguy

McMozesmadness said:


> *ATLANTIC DIVISION*
> ==========================================
> 
> Ottawa:
> 
> *Bobby Ryan*
> 
> ==========================================​




Thank you Vegas!


----------



## McMozesmadness

*CENTRAL DIVISION*
==========================================


Chicago:

*Trevor Van Riemsdyk*

==========================================


Colorado:

*Calvin Pickard*

==========================================


Dallas:

*Radek Faksa*

==========================================


Minnesota:

*Marco Scandella*

==========================================


Nashville:

*Colin Wilson*

==========================================


St.Louis:

*Jori Lehtera*

==========================================


Winnipeg:

*Andrew Copp*

==========================================​


----------



## McMozesmadness

edguy said:


> Thank you Vegas!




You are lucky I have no scoring. He might not even help.

I didn't want to do it.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Alright everyone, the roster freeze is....melted?

Trades can once again be announced, and Vancouver is welcome to make their selection at any time.*


----------



## edguy

edguy said:


> Mike Hoffman ($5,187,500)-Kyle Turris ($3,500,000)-Mark Stone ($3,500,000)
> Alex Burrows ($2,500,000)-Derrick Brassard ($5,000,000)-Colin White ($925,000)
> Zack Smith ($3,250,000)-JG Pageau ($3,000,000)-Viktor Stalberg ($900,000)
> Ryan Dzingel ($1,500,000)-Tom Pyatt ($1,000,000)-Tommy Wingels ($1,500,000)
> 
> Marc Methot ($4,900,000)-Erik Karlsson ($6,500,000)
> Dion Phaneuf ($7,000,000)-Cody Ceci ($2,800,000)
> Mark Boroweicki ($1,100,000)-Chris Wideman ($800,000)
> Jyrki Jokipakka ($600,000)-Fredric Claesson ($650,000)
> 
> Craig Anderson ($4,200,000)
> Mike Condon ($1,000,000)
> 
> Burried: Andrew Hammond ($400,000)
> 
> Total Cap Hit: $61,712,500
> 
> 
> Prospects:
> 
> Thomas Chabot, D
> Logan Brown, C
> Filip Chlapik, C
> Andreas Englund, LHD
> Marcus Hogberg, G
> Christian Jaros, LHD
> Francis Perron, LW
> Gabriel Gagne, RW
> Todd Burgess, RW
> Chris Dreidger, G
> Matt O'Connor, G
> Joey Daccord, G
> Markus Nurmi, LW
> 
> 
> Signings:
> Viktor Stalberg-1 year 900K
> Ryan Dzingel- 3 year 4.5Mil (1.5Mil per)
> Tommy Wingels-2 year 3Mil (1.5Mil per)
> JG Pageau- 3 years 9Mil (3Mil per)
> Tom Pyatt- 1 year 1Mil
> Jyrki Jokipakka1 1 year 600K
> Mike Condon-1 year 1Mil
> Colin White- 3 years 925K (ELC)
> 
> Trade Needs:
> Top 6 Forward​




Still looking for a top 6 Forward. 2017 1st (20)+ is available for one


----------



## McMozesmadness

TO:


*84th Overall*


TO:


*Future Considerations*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:




Chris Tanev




10th Overall
Zach Bogosian


----------



## BTrotts19

*WE HAVE A TRADE TO ANNOUNCE*

 receive

Andrej Sustr

 receive

Shane Prince
2017 139th OA

The New York Islanders wish Shane the very best going forward and appreciate his efforts while he was with us in Brooklyn. We welcome Andrej and have reached a deal for a new 4-year 1.95 AAV contract. "Andrej brings NHL experience, size and grit, that our team will need with all the recent changes to our defensive corp" said Doug Weight, interim head couch and assistant General Manager.

*LINEUP ADJUSTED ON PG 3, OPEN TO TRADE TO GET BACK INTO 1ST ROUND*


----------



## heusy_79

McMozesmadness said:


> TO:
> 
> 
> *84th Overall*
> 
> 
> TO:
> 
> 
> *Future Considerations*




Confirmed. Now that expansion is over, the Ducks would like to add a cheap/young backup goalie, and possibly a top 9 winger. 

Vermette, picks and prospects are available.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking for a backup goaltender now, thanks to Mozes. 

PM me.


----------



## McMozesmadness

*TEMPORARY ROSTER*

*Colin Wilson - Vladislav Namestnikov - Bobby Ryan 
Michael Grabner - Radek Faksa - Michael Frolik 
Matt Beleskey - Andrew Copp - Zack Kassian 
Phillip Di Giuseppe - Brian Boyle (UFA) - Tom Wilson
Taylor Leier - Jori Lehtera - Radim Vrbata (UFA)
Mitch Callahan - Brendan Gaunce - Jared Boll 

David Schlemko - Jason Demers 
Marco Scandella - Colten Parayko 
Ian Cole - David Savard 
Brandon Davidson - Trevor Van Riemsdyk 
Brendan Dillon - Scott Mayfield

Ben Bishop (UFA)
Calvin Pickard
Linus Ullmark *

*LOOKING TO MAKE MANY MOVES.*​


----------



## 5cotland

BTrotts19 said:


> *WE HAVE A TRADE TO ANNOUNCE*
> 
> receive
> 
> Andrej Sustr
> 
> receive
> 
> Shane Prince
> 2017 139th OA




Confirmed


----------



## King Weber

Ristoreilly said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Tanev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10th Overall
> Zach Bogosian




Confirmed


----------



## Duke16

McMozesmadness said:


> *TEMPORARY ROSTER*
> 
> *Colin Wilson - Vladislav Namestnikov - Bobby Ryan
> Michael Grabner - Radek Faksa - Michael Frolik
> Matt Beleskey - Andrew Copp - Zack Kassian
> Phillip Di Giuseppe - Brian Boyle (UFA) - Tom Wilson
> Taylor Leier - Jori Lehtera - Radim Vrbata (UFA)
> Mitch Callahan - Brendan Gaunce - Jared Boll
> 
> David Schlemko - Jason Demers
> Marco Scandella - Colten Parayko
> Ian Cole - David Savard
> Brandon Davidson - Trevor Van Riemsdyk
> Brendan Dillon - Scott Mayfield
> 
> Ben Bishop (UFA)
> Calvin Pickard
> Linus Ullmark *
> 
> *LOOKING TO MAKE MANY MOVES.*​




Don't forget about your first line All-Star, Reid Duke.


----------



## MackAttack26

Joey Bones said:


> All Ranger fans after seeing this trade....




Girardi asked for a change of scenery. I overpaid to meet the request of that kind soul. 

 looking to blow more stuff up. Lundqvist + more top prospects on the block!


----------



## BTrotts19

Zemgus26 said:


> Girardi asked for a change of scenery. I overpaid to meet the request of that kind soul.
> 
> looking to blow more stuff up. Lundqvist + *more top prospects on the block!*




??? Is it April 1st already??


----------



## coolwood

Benn (9,500,000)-Seguin (5,750,000)-Ritchie (875,000)
Roussell (2,000,000)- Eakin (3,850,000)- Niedereitter (3,000,000) 
Van Riemsdyk (4,250,000)- Spezza (7,500,000) - Sharp (3,000,000) 
Hudler (2,000,000)- Shore (870,000)- Janmark (750,000) 
McKenzie(675,000)-- Stransky (650,000)

Lindell (750,000)- Klingberg (4,250,000)
DeHaan (2,000,000)- Dumba (2,550,000)
Oleksiak (1,000,000)- Johns (725,000)
Nemeth (1,000,000)- Pateryn (800,000)

Fleury (5,750,000)
Lehtonen (5,900,000)

Re-signed
Sharp 2yr x 3M
Hudler 2yr x 2M
UFA
Hemsky, Cracknell, Dowling, Peters, Stevenson, Morin

Prospects
F- Caamano, Gurianov, Dickinson, Elie, Ully, Gardner, Karlstrom, Hintz, Paulovic
D- Bystrom, Heatherington, Backman, Hansson, Bodnarchuk, Martenet, Vala, Cecconi, Karjalainen, Nyberg, Prapavessis, Stenqvist, 
G- Desrosiers, Kiviaho, Point, Ruusu

Picks 
2017 Rd 3-7 
2018 Rd 1-7 + Chi 4th
2019 Rd 1-7 

3+M Cap space left


----------



## coolwood

I was also wondering if I messed up by not protecting Faksa. Looking for some opinions


----------



## King Weber

_With the 1st overall pick in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Vancouver Canucks are proud to select, from Brandon Wheat Kings of the WHL, Nolan Patrick (C)_





*#*
|
*Name*
|
*Pos*
|
*Junior Team*
|
*Height*
|
*Weight*
|
*Age*

#1|Nolan Patrick|C|Brandon Wheat Kings (WHL)|6'3|200 lbs|18
#10|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA
#35|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA
#66|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA
#97|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA
#190|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA



*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## 5cotland

King Weber said:


> _With the 1st overall pick in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Vancouver Canucks are proud to select, from Brandon Wheat Kings of the WHL, Nolan Patrick (C)_
> 
> 
> 
> *Next GM PM'd.*​




BOOOOOOO!!! Get off the stage!!!


----------



## 5cotland

coolwood said:


> I was also wondering if I messed up by not protecting Faksa. Looking for some opinions




100% Yes


----------



## Incetardis

According to multiple sources the St. Louis Blues are getting significant interest league wide for 2nd OA, and as per Darren Dreger of TSN... the pick is in play


----------



## coolwood

5cotland said:


> 100% Yes



lol what would you have done in my situation?


----------



## 5cotland

*TRADE ANNOUNCEMENT*

 Trade Peter Budaj's UFA rights

to

 For Cody Franson's UFA rights


----------



## Duke16

coolwood said:


> lol what would you have done in my situation?



50/50 between Faksa and Eakin imo, I wouldn't worry about it. Expansion is tough


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

5cotland said:


> *TRADE ANNOUNCEMENT*
> 
> Trade Peter Budaj's UFA rights
> 
> to
> 
> For Cody Franson's UFA rights




Confirmed. We sign Budaj to a 1-year deal at $750K.


----------



## 5cotland

coolwood said:


> lol what would you have done in my situation?




Protected him over Eakin.


----------



## 5cotland

5cotland said:


> *TRADE ANNOUNCEMENT*
> 
> Trade Peter Budaj's UFA rights
> 
> to
> 
> For Cody Franson's UFA rights




 sign Cody Franson to a 2 year deal at $5m - $2.5m Cap Hit per year


----------



## coolwood

5cotland said:


> Protected him over Eakin.



I liked DukeChoof's answer more


----------



## 5cotland

coolwood said:


> I liked DukeChoof's answer more




Its what you wanted to hear/read so why not


----------



## McMozesmadness

DukeChoof said:


> Don't forget about your first line All-Star, Reid Duke.




Haha. Right. Am I allowed to have him?


----------



## McMozesmadness

coolwood said:


> I liked DukeChoof's answer more




I was surprised it was Eakin over Faksa. Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## belair

coolwood said:


> lol what would you have done in my situation?




Traded for Ryan Ellis.


----------



## 5cotland

belair said:


> Traded for Ryan Ellis.




Hahahaha


----------



## 5cotland

McMozesmadness said:


> Haha. Right. Am I allowed to have him?




Should be. Hes part of VGK now.

Any real life trade should be carried over.


----------



## 5cotland

coolwood said:


> I liked DukeChoof's answer more




You have built a phenomenal defensive core. You have made some great trades. 

Dont let Faksa bother you. Build the team how you want in to be and have fun.

Its better to be spoilt for choice than have no choice at all.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

McMozesmadness said:


> Haha. Right. Am I allowed to have him?






5cotland said:


> Should be. Hes part of VGK now.
> 
> Any real life trade should be carried over.




Normally, all real life moves would be void after we start. However since he's a free agent already, yeah you can have him.


----------



## McMozesmadness

*TO:*


*David Perron 
Ivan Barbashev*


*TO:*


*David Savard
127th Overall*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Ristoreilly said:


> *ELC's*
> 
> F - Rasmus Asplund, Sean Malone, Giorgio Estephan, Gustav Possler, Vasily Glotov
> D - Casey Fitzgerald, Anthony Florentino, Devante Stephens
> G - Cal Petersen
> 
> *Re-Signings*
> 
> Zemgus Girgensons - 2 years, $2.5M ($1.25M AAV) _Traded to LA_
> Johan Larsson - 2 years, $1.2M ($1.1M AAV)
> Marcus Foligno - 2 years, $5.5M ($2.75M AAV)
> Evan Rodrigues - 1 year, $787,500 (QO)
> Jean Dupuy - 1 year, $660K (QO)
> Cal O'Reilly - 1 year, $750K
> Cole Schneider - 1 year, $650K
> Taylor Fedun - 1 year, $650K
> Mat Bodie - 1 year, $650K
> Robin Lehner - 3 years, $11.25M ($3.75M AAV)
> Linus Ullmark - 1 year, $840K (QO) _Chosen in Expansion Draft_
> 
> *Not Qualified *- Justin Kea & Brady Austin
> 
> *Pending UFA's* - Dmitry Kulikov, Brian Gionta
> 
> *Current Roster*
> 
> #9 Evander Kane ($5,250,000) - #15 Jack Eichel ($925,000) - #23 Sam Reinhart ($894,167)
> #95 Justin Bailey ($661,667) - #90 Ryan O'Reilly ($7,500,000) - #21 Kyle Okposo ($6,000,000)
> #48 William Carrier ($680,833) - #22 Johan Larsson ($1,100,000) - #13 Nicholas Baptiste ($710,000)
> #82 Marcus Foligno ($2,750,000) - #71 Evan Rodrigues ($787,500) - #63 Tyler Ennis ($4,600,000)
> #44 Nicolas Deslauriers ($775,000) / #26 Matt Moulson ($5,000,000)
> 
> #6 Jake Muzzin ($4,000,000) - #55 Rasmus Ristolainen ($5,400,000)
> #29 Jake McCabe ($1,600,000) - #8 Chris Tanev ($4,450,000)
> #41 Justin Falk ($650,000) - #3 Kevin Bieksa ($4,000,000)
> #4 Josh Gorges ($3,900,000)
> 
> #40 Robin Lehner ($3,750,000) - #31 Peter Budaj ($750,000)
> 
> Payroll: $66,133,667
> Buyout: Cody Hodgson ($41,667)
> Cap Hit: $66,175,334
> Cap Space: $6,824,666
> 
> *Rochester Americans*
> 
> Alex Nylander - Cal O'Reilly - Cole Schneider
> Giorgio Estephan - Rasmus Asplund - Eric Cornel
> Jean Dupuy - Sean Malone - Spencer Watson
> Gustav Poster - Vasily Glotov - Vaclav Karabacek
> 
> Brendan Guhle - Taylor Fedun
> Matt Bodie - Casey Nelson
> Casey Fitzgerald - Anthony Florentino
> Devante Stephens / Brycen Martin
> 
> Cal Petersen - Jason Kasdorf
> 
> *Trades (In)*
> 
> Chris Tanev
> Jake Muzzin
> Peter Budaj
> Kevin Bieksa
> Spencer Watson
> 2017 2nd
> 2017 5th
> 2017 7th
> 
> *Trades (Out)*
> 
> Zach Bogosian
> Zemgus Girgensons
> Hudson Fasching
> Cody Franson
> Anders Nilsson
> 2017 1st
> 2018 3rd
> 2018 7th
> 
> *What we're looking for: * Looking to move Ennis and Moulson, willing to retain 50%.



Updated.


----------



## Incetardis

McMozesmadness said:


> *TO:*
> 
> 
> *David Perron
> Ivan Barbashev*
> 
> 
> *TO:*
> 
> 
> *David Savard
> 127th Overall*




*Confirmed*

Perron's a great vet and we feel like Barbashev will be a solid NHLer but adding a RHD of Savard's caliber on a team friendly contract with term is the type of acquisition that will allow us to continue to be a legitimate contender for years to come.


----------



## Calgareee

Well that hurt. Now that my D corp is in tatters I need to rebuild it. My RFA's and all of the prospects are on the table for the right players.


----------



## Duke16

*BIG TRADE*
 acquire
2017 5th (#144)

 acquire
Reid Duke
__________________

The Pens feel that he must be pretty good if Vegas used their first contract spot on him.


----------



## belair

*Elliotte Friedman*
June 23, 2017, 12:37pm

Word out of New Jersey is 22-year-old Harvard captain *Alex Kerfoot* may be leaning toward testing unrestricted free agency over signing with the Devils this summer. He has until August 15th to sign an entry-level contract with the team.

It remains to be seen but the recent additions of college forwards Jordan Greenway and Dylan Gambrell may limit his opportunity within the organization.

Drafted in 5th round of the 2012 draft, the 5 foot 10, 170 pound center is a former teammate of Jimmy Vesey who also opted for free agency last summer, eventually signing with the New York Rangers. Currently leading the Crimson with 37 points in 29 games, the Rangers seem like a viable option for the center as do the Boston Bruins who have likely seen a lot of the player. Another team I would not be surprised to see interested are Kerfoot's hometown Vancouver Canucks.

Nothing has been heard from New Jersey's GM but it would not surprise me if he was listening to offers on this player.


----------



## McMozesmadness

DukeChoof said:


> *BIG TRADE*
> acquire
> 2017 5th (#144)
> 
> acquire
> Reid Duke




Accepted.


----------



## FinPanda

Sorry for not sending expansion list, just didn't have any motivation to do that. I have time but no motivation and that is an issue. Maybe someone wants Arizona?


----------



## 5cotland

DukeChoof said:


> *BIG TRADE*
> acquire
> 2017 5th (#144)
> 
> acquire
> Reid Duke
> __________________
> 
> The Pens feel that he must be pretty good if Vegas used their first contract spot on him.




The duke was knighted in Vegas and swiftly became a penguin. 

What strange turn of events for this Golden Knights Legend


----------



## Incetardis

How are we treating the time table for submitting picks? It was officially supposed to start tomorrow morning and I had been negotiating with another GM but he's been quiet for the last few hours. Is it 4 hours from the last pick or does that just apply starting tomorrow morning?


----------



## Sundinisagod

^ that timetable would only be starting tomorrow.


----------



## Incetardis

Ok thats what I figured


----------



## coolwood

6th overall pick is available for trade down or for something else

All prospects available 

Looking to trade D for F


----------



## hi

To  - 2nd overall pick in the 2017 Entry Draft

To  - 3rd overall pick in the 2017 Entry Draft + 69th pick + Haydn Fleury + Aleksi Saarela

Overpaid but it was worth it


----------



## hi

With the 2nd overall pick in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select, from Halifax Mooseheads of the QMJHL, Nico Hischier (C)​

PM'd next


----------



## Incetardis

showjaxx said:


> To  - 2nd overall pick in the 2017 Entry Draft
> 
> To  - 3rd overall pick in the 2017 Entry Draft + 69th pick + Haydn Fleury + Aleksi Saarela
> 
> Overpaid but it was worth it




*Confirmed*

St. Louis has traded the 2nd OA pick in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft for a plethora of picks and prospects that includes the 3rd OA pick and top prospect Hayden Fleury. 
When asked about the deal St. Louis GM stated "There was a ton of interest in that pick and not sure who other teams were coveting so much at that spot but I'm interested to see which Swiss born player named Nico Hischier ends up getting selected"


----------



## Calgareee

Have a trade that starts to fill some of the holes that the expansion draft inflicted on us 


 

Julius Honka
Dan Hamhuis



Nino Neidderieter 

It's a fairly steep price to pay but being deep on the wings with some good prospects coming up it was a price we had to pay.

This also is a step in addressing the long term as well as short term issues with a stop gap in Hamhuis and a long term replacement in Honka.


----------



## coolwood

Calgareee said:


> Have a trade that starts to fill some of the holes that the expansion draft inflicted on us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julius Honka
> Dan Hamhuis
> 
> 
> 
> Nino Neidderieter
> 
> It's a fairly steep price to pay but being deep on the wings with some good prospects coming up it was a price we had to pay.
> 
> This also is a step in addressing the long term as well as short term issues with a stop gap in Hamhuis and a long term replacement in Honka.



 agree


----------



## heusy_79

Looking to speak with teams who have an abundance of young goaltending. Would pursue a deal for a young back up and also interested in a second tier prospect swap (maybe Pettersson or Nattinen for a goalie prospect).

Would discuss moving 22nd overall + in exchange for a left shooting winger who can score. No short term vets/bad contracts.


----------



## Calgareee

Big news for  fans everywhere

Kirill Kaprizov, the Wild's 5th round from 2015, has been released from his KHL contract and has signed a $925,000 ELC.


----------



## Incetardis

http://3951-presscdn-28-25.pagely.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Vilardi_TW_OHL_8661.jpg



With the 3rd overall pick from the 2017 NHL Entry draft the St. Louis Blues are proud to select from the Windsor Spitfires of the Western Hockey League *Gabriel Vilardi*


----------



## McMozesmadness

The Vegas Golden Knights have signed *Ben Bishop* to a 5 year 34 million (6.8 AAV) dollar deal.


----------



## Incetardis

The St. Louis Blues would also like to welcome back *Vladimir Sobotka* after fulfilling his contractual obligations in the KHL. Sobotka receives the previously arbitration awarded contract of 1 year @ $2,725,000


----------



## Ermo20

*With the 4th overall pick in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the  are proud to select, from Eden Prairie High, Casey Mittelstadt!*






* Draft Selections

R1-P4: Casey Mittelstadt (C, Eden Prairie, USHS)

Next GM PMed.*


----------



## FinPanda

The Arizona Coyotes select Timothy Liljegren.

pm'ed next


----------



## TT1

Well cus Vegas picked Davidson my deal for the #2 pick fell through (because things were so rushed after the draft and i wasnt online to renegotiate the deal).. good times


----------



## coolwood

We have a trade...

 receive 6th overall pick

 receive James van Riemsdyk


----------



## Patmac40

coolwood said:


> We have a trade...
> 
> receive 6th overall pick
> 
> receive James van Riemsdyk




Confirmed.

The 17th overall pick is on the table, will package with Jeremy Bracco or other trading block pieces for a top-4 defenseman preferably right handed.


----------



## 5cotland

coolwood said:


> We have a trade...
> 
> receive 6th overall pick
> 
> receive James van Riemsdyk




Thats a hell of an overpayment. It classed as a weak draft year so not too much harm done I guess


----------



## heusy_79

TT1 said:


> Well cus Vegas picked Davidson my deal for the #2 pick fell through (because things were so rushed after the draft and i wasnt online to renegotiate the deal).. good times




Well I mean, commish did say all along that the draft could begin as soon as expansion picks were made, and Vegas gave a few hours noticed before announcing the list. With how eager Vancouver was to get started, I'm not surprised the draft took off rapdily!


----------



## Patmac40

Patmac40 said:


> *Roster* _as at Mar 7, 2017_
> Leivo - Matthews - Nylander
> Brown - Bozak - Marner
> Komarov - Kadri - Hyman
> Martin - Gauthier - Soshnikov
> Leipsic - Fehr - Kapanen
> 
> Rielly - Zaitsev
> Gardiner - Marchenko
> Marincin - Carrick
> 
> Andersen
> McElhinney
> 
> *UFAs:*
> Ben Smith
> Matt Hunwick
> Roman Polak
> 
> *Other UFAs:*
> Brooks Laich
> Milan Michalek
> Colin Greening
> Andrew Campbell
> 
> *Other RFAs:*
> Sergei Kalinin
> Justin Holl
> Seth Griffith
> 
> *Protect List (7F/3F/1G)*_ tentative _
> Kadri
> van Riemsdyk
> Bozak
> Komarov
> Brown
> Leipsic
> Leivo
> Rielly
> Gardiner
> Carrick
> Andersen
> 
> *Players Exposed*
> Matt Martin
> Eric Fehr
> Alexey Marchenko
> Martin Marincin
> Garret Sparks
> Antoine Bibeau
> 
> *Trading Block*
> 17th overall pick
> Tyler Bozak
> Jeremy Bracco
> Kerby Rychel
> Andreas Johnsson
> 
> *Wants*
> Top-4 Defensman
> Defensive Prospects
> Backup Goalie
> Picks
> 
> *Top Prospects*
> Kasperi Kapanen
> Brendan Leipsic
> Andrew Nielsen
> Travis Dermott
> Carl Grundstrom
> Joe Woll
> Dmytro Timashov
> Andreas Johnsson
> Yegor Korshkov
> Jeremy Bracco
> Rinat Valiev
> Adam Brooks
> JD Greenway
> Tobias Lindberg
> Jesper Lindgren
> Nikolai Chebykin
> Kerby Rychel
> Stephen Desrochers
> 
> *Signings*
> 
> Connor Brown - 3yrs $1.2 million
> Zach Hyman - 2yrs $1 million
> Nikita Zaitsev - 2yrs $1.7 million
> Curtis McElhinney - 1yr $850k
> Brendan Leipsic - 2yrs $800k (two-way)
> Antoine Bibeau - 2yrs $700k (two-way)
> Garret Sparks - 1yr $650k (two-way)
> 
> 
> *Trades*
> James van Riemsdyk to DAL for 6th overall pick




All updated.


----------



## coolwood

coolwood said:


> Benn (9,500,000)-Seguin (5,750,000)-Ritchie (875,000)
> Roussell (2,000,000)- Eakin (3,850,000)- Niedereitter (3,000,000)
> Van Riemsdyk (4,250,000)- Spezza (7,500,000) - Sharp (3,000,000)
> Hudler (2,000,000)- Shore (870,000)- Janmark (750,000)
> McKenzie(675,000)-- Stransky (650,000)
> 
> Lindell (750,000)- Klingberg (4,250,000)
> DeHaan (2,000,000)- Dumba (2,550,000)
> Oleksiak (1,000,000)- Johns (725,000)
> Nemeth (1,000,000)- Pateryn (800,000)
> 
> Fleury (5,750,000)
> Lehtonen (5,900,000)
> 
> Re-signed
> Sharp 2yr x 3M
> Hudler 2yr x 2M
> UFA
> Hemsky, Cracknell, Dowling, Peters, Stevenson, Morin
> 
> Prospects
> F- Caamano, Gurianov, Dickinson, Elie, Ully, Gardner, Karlstrom, Hintz, Paulovic
> D- Bystrom, Heatherington, Backman, Hansson, Bodnarchuk, Martenet, Vala, Cecconi, Karjalainen, Nyberg, Prapavessis, Stenqvist,
> G- Desrosiers, Kiviaho, Point, Ruusu
> 
> Picks
> 2017 Rd 3-7
> 2018 Rd 1-7 + Chi 4th
> 2019 Rd 1-7
> 
> 3+M Cap space left



updated. It may have been an overpayment but considering the "no-mans land" pick, the scoring depth is worth it


----------



## Tapdog

I have assumed control of Arizona
Thanks Fin

Team will be posted asap

Open for trades!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

June 23, 2017

*SABRES ACQUIRE TANEV, BUDAJ AT DRAFT*

BUFFALO, NY - The Buffalo Sabres announced today that the team has acquired defenseman Chris Tanev from the Vancouver Canucks in exchange for defenseman Zach Bogosian and the 10th Overall Pick in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.

Tanev (6' 2", 185 lbs, 12/20/89) joins the Sabres after playing in 351 NHL games dating back to 2010, all with the Canucks. In 2009-10, the East York, Ontario native played college hockey down the I-90 at the Rochester Institute of Technology (RIT), then signed with Vancouver as an undrafted free agent following the season's end.

In a separate trade, the Sabres acquired goaltender Peter Budaj from the Tampa Bay Lightning in exchange for defenseman Cody Franson. The Sabres then announced they signed Budaj to a one-year contract.

Budaj (6' 1", 196 lbs, 9/18/82) comes to Buffalo after appearing in 351 NHL games over 12 seasons for the Colorado Avalanche, Montreal Canadiens, Los Angeles Kings, and Tampa Bay Lightning. The Banska Bystrica, Slovakia native was drafted in the 2nd round, 63rd overall by Colorado at the 2001 NHL Entry Draft.

The Sabres GM had this to say: "I'm excited to have Chris and Peter join our organization. Chris is in the prime of his career and he and Jake [Muzzin] provide us with some much needed help on the blue line. He plays a great two-way game and has a solid first pass out of the defensive zone. Peter is a veteran goaltender who will serve as a great mentor and backup to Robin [Lehner] this season."

The 2017 NHL Entry Draft is being held at the United Center in Chicago, IL, and the Sabres first selection will be 41st Overall.


----------



## Duke16

Maatta available for a better defenseman.
Bonino available for better center.

 *Roster*

Gustav Nyquist - Sidney Crosby - Conor Sheary
Valeri Nichushkin - Evgeni Malkin - Patric Hornqvist 
Jake Guentzel - Nick Bonino - Phil Kessel
Scott Wilson - Matt Cullen - Tom Kuhnhackl
Ex. Reid Duke, Carl Hagelin

Brian Dumoulin - Kris Letang
Olli Maatta - Dmitry Kulikov
Marc Staal - Trevor Daley
Ex. Ryan Sproul

Matt Murray
Anders Nilsson

Trevor Daley activated - *$2.08M cap space*

*Looking for:*
4th line C

*Trades:*
1. 2017 5th, 2017 7th for Anders Nilsson
2. Marc-Andre Fleury for Antti Niemi, Rights to Valeri Nichushkin, 2017 4th
3. Justin Schultz for Marc Staal, 2017 1st
4. Derrick Pouliot, Bryan Rust, 2017 1st for Gustav Nyquist, Ryan Sproul, 2017 3rd
5. 2018 2nd, 2019 3rd for Dmitry Kulikov

*Contracts:*
Trevor Daley 1y/3.33M
Valeri Nichuskin 3y/2.5M AAV
Matt Cullen 1y/1M
Anders Nilsson 1y/1.5M
RFA'S Qualified
_____________
Chris Kunitz
Mark Streit
Ron Hainsey
Chad Ruhwedel 
All released 

*Picks:*
Rnd 1 #24:
Rnd 3 #87:
Rnd 3 #89:
Rnd 4 #121:
Rnd 6 #180:


----------



## coolwood

DukeChoof said:


> Maatta *available for a better defenseman.*
> Bonino *available for better center.*



Haha


----------



## Duke16

coolwood said:


> Haha



i'll add obviously haha


----------



## Patmac40

With the 6th overall pick, the Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to select Cale Makar.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|6|Cale Makar|
D/R​
|
5'11"​
|
179 lbs​
|
10-30-1998​
|Brooks (AJHL)
*1*
|17||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*2*
|60||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|110||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|118||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|141||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|172||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|203||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|

Next GM has been PM'd


----------



## uncleben

Blockbuster trade to announce!


 receive: Paul Thompson, future considerations

 receive: Casey Bailey


----------



## edguy

uncleben85 said:


> Blockbuster trade to announce!
> 
> 
> receive: Paul Thompson, future considerations
> 
> receive: Casey Bailey




 agree


----------



## heusy_79

To  - F Julius Nattinen

To  - G Malcolm Subban


The Ducks are pleased to acquire a quality young goalie, Subban will be given the chance to backup John Gibson for the upcoming season.


----------



## uncleben

*Florida Panthers*

*Forwards*
[table="head;width=700]LW|C|RW
Jonathan Huberdeau (23, LW, _5.9_)|Aleksander Barkov (21, C, _5.9_)|Jaromir Jagr (45, RW, _3.0_)
Jussi Jokinen (33, LW, _4.0_)|Vincent Trocheck (23, C, _4.75_)|Thomas Vanek (33, RW, _1.9_)
*Colin Wilson* (27, LW, _3.5_)|Nick Bjugstad (24, C, _4.1_)|Colton Sceviour (27, RW, _0.95_)
*Matt Moulson* (33, LW, _3.0_)|Derek MacKenzie (35, C, _1.3_)|Jon Marchessault (26, RW, _0.75_)
*Jordan Martinok* (24, LW, _1.8_)|Michael Sgarbossa (24, C, _0.71_)|
||
Alexander Delnov (23, LW, _1.025_)|Jayce Hawryluk (21, C, _0.925_)|*Jared Boll* (30, RW, _0.9_)
Kyle Rau (24, LW, _0.874125_)|*Alexander Kerfoot* (22, C, _0.888_)|*Casey Bailey* (25, RW, _0.8_)
Dryden Hunt (21, LW, _0.809167_)|*Nick Merkley* (20, C, _0.863333_)|Denis Malgin (20, RW, _0.69_)
*Dennis Yan* (19, LW, _0.7175_)|Juho Lammikko (21, C, _0.7175_)|Chase Balisy (25, RW, _0.65_)
|Matt Buckles (21, C, _0.66_)|
[/table]



*Defence*
[table="head;width=700]LD|RD
Keith Yandle (30, LD, _6.35_)|Aaron Ekblad (21, RD, _7.5_)
Mark Pysyk (25, LD, _3.0238_)|*Roman Polak* (30, RD, _1.4_)
Michael Matheson (23, LD, _0.925_)|*Steven Santini* (22, RD, _0.925_)
*Kevin Connauton* (27, LD, _1.0_)|
|
Ian McCoshen (21, LD, _0.925_)|Linus Hultstrom (24, RD, _0.7925_)
Michael Downing (21, LD, _0.82_)|Thomas Schemitsch (20, RD, _0.7175_)
*Daniel Walcott* (23, LD, _0.65_)|*Luke Witkowski *(26, RD, _0.65_)
[/table]


*Goalies*
[table="head;width=700]G|G
Roberto Luongo (37, G, _4.533333_)|James Reimer (28, G, _3.4_)
|
Sam Brittain (24, G, _0.8_)|Adam Wilcox (24, G, _0.75_)
Samuel Montembeault (20, G, _0.725833_)|
[/table]​

UFA
Shawn Thornton (39, RW, _0.6_), Brody Sutter (25, C, _0.6_)
...
Jakub Kindl (30, LD, _2.04_), Brent Regner (27, RD, _0.6_)
...
Reto Berra (30, G, _1.45_)

RFA
Graham Black (24, C, _0.65_)
...
MacKenzie Weegar (23, RD, _0.68_), Reece Scarlett (23, RD, _0.6_)
...
Colin Stevens (23, G, _0.71_)

Unsigned
*Michael Rasmussen* (18, C, '17), *Ostap Safin* (18, RW, '17), *Kyler Yeo* (18, C, '17), *Kristian Afanasyev* (18, RW, '17), Adam Mascherin (18, LW, '16), Jon Ang (18, C, '16), Maxim Mamin (22, LW, '16), Karch Bachman (19, LW, '15), Chris Wilkie (20, RW, '15), Patrick Shea (19, C, '15), Joe Wegwerth (20, LW, '14), Miguel Fidler (20, LW, '14), Yaroslav Kosov (23, LW, '11)
...
*Dylan Samberg* (18, LD, '17), *Benjamin Gleason* (19, LD, '17), Linus Nassen (18, LD, '16), Riley Stillman (18, LD, '16)
...
Ryan Bednard (19, G, '15), Hugo Fagerblom (21, G, '14)

*Projected 2017-18 Cap Hit: 70.617133*
*Projected 2017-18 Cap Space: 2.382867*


*Draft Picks:*
*2017:*
1st(14) - Michael Rasmussen (C)
3rd(64; via ARI) - Ostap Safin (RW)
3rd(85; via EDM, ARI) - Dylan Samberg (D)
5th(138) - Kyler Yeo (C)
7th(195) - Kristian Afanasyev (RW)
7th(205) - Benjamin Gleason (D)
*2018:*
1st
2nd(via ARI)
3rd
3rd(via TBL)
5th
6th
*2019:*
1st
2nd
3rd
4th
7th
7th(via ARI)


*Signings:*
Mark Pysyk - 3 yr, 3.0238 per
Jaromir Jagr - 1 yr, 3 per
Michael Sgarbossa - 2 yr, 0.71 per
Alex Petrovic - 3 yr, 2.95 per
Thomas Vanek - 1 yr, 1.9 per
Kyle Rau - 2 yr, 0.874125 per
Casey Bailey - 1 yr, 0.8 per
Chase Balisy - 2 yr, 0.65 per
Alexander Kerfoot - 3 yr, 0.9 per
Roman Polak - 2 yr, 1.4 per
Luke Witkoswki - 2 yr, 0.65 per
Matt Buckles - 3 yr, 0.66 per
Alexander Delnov - 1 yr, 1.025 per
Sam Brittain - 2 yr, 0.8 per
Adam Wilcox - 1 yr, 0.75 per

*Trades:*
To Vegas: Jason Demers _(expansion claim)_

To Florida: Casey Bailey
To Ottawa: Paul Thompson, future considerations

To Florida: Steven Santini, Alex Kerfoot, 2017 3rd(91)
To New Jersey: Henrik Borgstrom

To Florida: Roman Polak
To New Jersey: Benjamin Finkelstein

To Florida: Dennis Yan, Luke Witkowski, Daniel Walcott, 2018 3rd
To Tampa Bay: Reilly Smith, Joshua Brown

To Florida: Matt Moulson (40%)
To Tampa Bay: 2019 5th

To Florida: Colin Wilson (11.11%), Jared Boll
To Tampa Bay: Evan Cowley, Steven Hodges, 2017 2nd(45), 2017 6th(177)

To Florida: Nick Merkley, Jordan Martinook, Kevin Connauton, 2017 3rd (85), 2019 7th
To Arizona: Alex Petrovic, Jared McCann, Tim Bozon, 2017 3rd(91)

To Florida: 2017 7th(195)
To New Jersey: 2019 6th

To Florida: 2017 7th(205)
To Boston: Sergey Gayduchenko, 2018 7th


----------



## FlamerForLife

heusy_79 said:


> To  - F Julius Nattinen
> 
> To  - G Malcolm Subban
> 
> 
> The Ducks are pleased to acquire a quality young goalie, Subban will be given the chance to backup John Gibson for the upcoming season.




 confirm.
We bring in someone we believe has a bright future, and give Subban a chance to be a regular in the NHL.
Thanks to the  gm for the smooth talks.


----------



## Duke16

Bob McKenzie
@TSNBobMckenzie

Pittsburgh discussing a huge deal within the Eastern Conference. More to come


----------



## theD86

DukeChoof said:


> Bob McKenzie
> @TSNBobMckenzie
> 
> Pittsburgh discussing a huge deal within the Eastern Conference. More to come




Believed to be Detroit


----------



## heusy_79

*Roster Moves*

RFA's Qualified - N. Kerdiles, N. Sorenson, M. Gortz, J. Megna, K. Boyle

Signings

- G Malcolm Subban 2 year 850k AAV
- F Troy Terry 3 year ELC
- D Korbinian Holzer 1 year 700k
- F Nic Kerdiles 2 years 850k AAV
- F Emerson Etem 1 year 625k (300k AHL)


Trades

- D Sami Vatanen, D Clayton Stoner, UFA Patrick Eaves to EDM for C Ryan Nugent-Hopkins, D Mark Fayne (50% retained)

- D Kevin Bieksa, 2017 2nd to BUF for 2017 7th

- 2017 3rd to Vegas for Future Considerations (Vegas selects F Jared Boll)

- F Julius Nattinen to BOS for G Malcolm Subban


Current Roster

Rickard Rakell - Ryan Getzlaf - Ondrej Kase
3.789M - 8.25M - 670k
Andrew Cogliano - Ryan Kesler - Jakub Silfverberg
3M - 6.875M - 3.75M
Nick Ritchie - Ryan Nugent Hopkins - Corey Perry
894k - 6M - 8.625M
Nic Kerdiles - Antoine Vermette - Chris Wagner - Logan Shaw
850k - 1.75M - 638k - 650k

Cam Fowler - Josh Manson
4M - 825k
Hampus Lindholm - Brandon Montour
5.21M - 925k
Shea Theodore - Mark Fayne - Korbinian Holzer
863k - 1.81M - 700k

John Gibson - Malcolm Subban
2.3M - 850k

+ Maroon retention (500K) + Fistric buyout (450k)
= 63.31M


UFA's - N. Thompson, J. Bernier, J. Enroth, M. Hackett, R. Garbutt, R. Faragher, N. Guenin, J. Schultz, S. Carrick, S. Abbott


----------



## Rare Jewel

Detroit Red Wings are proud to select from the Portland Winterhawks...

*Cody Glass*






PMing next.​


----------



## Duke16

Delete


----------



## uncleben

DukeChoof said:


> *BLOCKBUSTER*
> receive
> Sidney Crosby
> Olli Maatta
> Carl Hagelin
> Nick Bonino
> 
> acquire
> Steven Stamkos
> Anton Stralman
> Brett Howden
> Matt Spencer
> Dominik Masin
> 2018 1st
> 2018 2nd




hot damn!!


----------



## heusy_79




----------



## Incetardis

DukeChoof said:


> *BLOCKBUSTER*
> receive
> Sidney Crosby
> Olli Maatta
> Carl Hagelin
> Nick Bonino
> 
> acquire
> Steven Stamkos
> Anton Stralman
> Brett Howden
> Matt Spencer
> Dominik Masin
> 2018 1st
> 2018 2nd




What!? I veto this trade lol


----------



## Duke16

Incetardis said:


> What!? I veto this trade lol



It's unrealistic, but when you divide into smaller parts it's not terrible.


----------



## 5cotland

DukeChoof said:


> *BLOCKBUSTER*
> receive
> Sidney Crosby
> Olli Maatta
> Carl Hagelin
> Nick Bonino
> 
> acquire
> Steven Stamkos
> Anton Stralman
> Brett Howden
> Matt Spencer
> Dominik Masin
> 2018 1st
> 2018 2nd




 confirm


----------



## hi

DukeChoof said:


> *BLOCKBUSTER*
> receive
> Sidney Crosby
> Olli Maatta
> Carl Hagelin
> Nick Bonino
> 
> acquire
> Steven Stamkos
> Anton Stralman
> Brett Howden
> Matt Spencer
> Dominik Masin
> 2018 1st
> 2018 2nd


----------



## Incetardis

DukeChoof said:


> It's unrealistic, but when you divide into smaller parts it's not terrible.




It sure is but I guess its possible that ol' Jimmy Rutherford might have stayed up a little too late with his fav bottle of whisky


----------



## Rare Jewel

Incetardis said:


> What!? I veto this trade lol




I usalley wouldn't care, but man... Crosby really?


----------



## McMozesmadness

That deal is sooooooo bad for Pitt. Honestly, I think its the worst deal I've ever seen in my years of doing these things.

If were voting I say veto. I'm fine if it stays though.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

DukeChoof said:


> *BLOCKBUSTER*
> receive
> Sidney Crosby
> Olli Maatta
> Carl Hagelin
> Nick Bonino
> 
> acquire
> Steven Stamkos
> Anton Stralman
> Brett Howden
> Matt Spencer
> Dominik Masin
> 2018 1st
> 2018 2nd




Not happening. Vetoed.


----------



## Incetardis

Incetardis said:


> *Current Depth Chart*
> 
> Jaden Schwartz ($5,350,000) Paul Stastny ($7,000,000) Vladimir Tarasenko ($7,500,000)
> Alex Steen ($5,750,000) Patrick Berglund ($3,850,000) Dimitri Jaskin ($1,000,000)
> *Vladimir Sobotka* ($2,7250,000) Robbi Fabri ($894,167) Ryan Reaves ($1,125,000)
> Magnus Paajarvi (RFA) Kyle Brodziak ($950,000) Nail Yakapov (RFA)
> Zachary Sanford ($875,000) Scotty Upshall (UFA)
> 
> Jay Boumeester ($5,4000,000) Alex Pietrangelo ($6,500,000)
> *Kris Russell* ($2,900,000) *David Savard* ($4,250,000)
> Carl Gunnarson ($2,900,000) Joel Edmundson ($1,050,000)
> Robert Bertuzzo ($1,150,000)
> 
> Jake Allen ($4,350,000) Carter Hutton ($1,125,000)
> 
> Team Cap hit (not including resignings) approx. $66,885,834
> 
> *Picks*
> 
> *1st (3rd OA)* *Gabe Vilardi*
> 1st (15th OA)
> 1st (31st OA)
> 2nd (47 OA)
> *3rd (69 OA)*
> 4th
> 5th
> *6th (127 OA)*
> 7th
> 
> *Top Prospects*
> 
> *Hayden Fleury* D
> Jordan Schmaltz D
> Jordan Binnington G
> Zachary Sanford LW
> Ty Rattie RW
> Paterri Lindbohm D
> Vince Dunn D
> *Aleksi Saarela* C
> Ville Husso G
> Jordan Kyrou C/RW
> 
> *Expansion Protection List*
> 
> Tarasenko
> Schwartz
> Stastny
> Perron
> Steen
> Berglund
> Sobotka
> 
> Pietrangelo
> Boumeester
> Edmundson
> 
> Jake Allen
> 
> *Exposure Requirements*
> 
> Lehtera
> Jaskin
> 
> Gunnarson
> 
> Carter Hutton
> 
> *RFAs Qualified*
> 
> Parayko
> Paajarvi
> Rattie
> Lindbohm
> Binnington
> 
> *Trades*
> 
> 1. Colton Parayko to Vegas for 2nd OA
> 2. 6th rd pick to Edmonton for Kris Russell's negotiating rights
> 3. David Perron & Ivan Barbashev to Vegas for David Savard + 127OA
> 4. 2nd OA to Carolina for 3rd OA + 69 OA + Hayden Fleury + Alexi Saarela
> 
> *Signings*
> 
> Kris Russell 3yrs / $8,700,000
> Vladimir Tarasenko 1yr / $2,725,000
> 
> *Team Goals*
> 
> -Add Top 9 RW
> -Upgrade starting goaltender
> -Upgrade 1st or 2nd line Center
> 
> _*Everyone is available for trade other than Tarasenko and Petro*_




updated


----------



## McMozesmadness

*NEEDS:*
- Picks and Prospects
- Quantity for Quality Deals 

*ACTIVELY AVAILABLE:*
- Michael Grabner
- Jori Lehtera
- Brendan Gaunce
- Jared Boll
- Brendan Dillon

*AVAILABLE:*
- Colin Wilson
- Matt Beleskey 
- Radim Vrbata (UFA Rights)
- Brian Boyle (UFA Rights)

*PICKS:*
- 2nd Round (32nd Overall)
- 2nd Round (34th Overall)
- 3rd Round (65th Overall)
- 3rd Round (75th Overall)
- 3rd Round (84th Overall)
- 4th Round (96th Overall)
- 5th Round (127th Overall)
- 5th Round (144th Overall)
- 6th Round (158th Overall)
- 7th Round (189th Overall)


*DEPTH CHART:*
David Perron (3,750,000) - Colin Wilson (3,937,500) - Bobby Ryan (7,250,000)
Michael Grabner (1,650,000) - Radek Faksa (RFA) - Michael Frolik (4,300,000)
Ivan Barbashev (741,667) - V.Namestnikov (1,937,500) - Radim Vrbata (UFA)
Matt Beleskey (3,800,000) - Andrew Copp (RFA) - Zack Kassian (1,250,000)
Phillip Di Giuseppe (RFA) - Brian Boyle (UFA) - Tom Wilson (2,000,000)
Taylor Leier (RFA) - Jori Lehtera (4,700,000) - Mitchell Callahan (UFA)
Brendan Gaunce (RFA) - Jared Boll (900,000)

David Schlemko (2,100,000) - Jason Demers (4,500,000)
Marco Scandella (4,000,000) - Colten Parayko (925,000)
Ian Cole (2,100,000) - Trevor Van Riemsdyk (825,000)
Brendan Dillon (3,270,000) - Brandon Davidson (1,425,00)
Scott Mayfield (625,000)

Ben Bishop (6,800,00)
Calvin Pickard (1,000,000)
Linus Ullmark (840,000)

PM me!!!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Hey Mozes, I signed Ullmark to his QO, 1 year at $840K.


----------



## McMozesmadness

I think 5cotland needs to stop stealing from the other teams. LOL

All of his deals in this mock are straight up thefts. HAHA.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Ristoreilly said:


> Hey Mozes, I signed Ullmark to his QO, 1 year at $840K.




I missed that. Thanks.


----------



## Duke16

My apologies for being included in such an unrealistic trade. But let's be honest, Crosby wouldn't go for any more than that on the market. Take Maatta and Stralman out of the deal and it's Crosby + serviceable, cap players for Stammer, 3 good prospects, 1st and 2nd


----------



## belair

Booooooo.


----------



## Zaddy

With the 8th overall pick the Winnipeg Jets are proud to select...

...from HIFK, Finland, defenseman *Miro Heiskanen*.






PM sent.​


----------



## 5cotland

Ristoreilly said:


> Not happening. Vetoed.




The value is not that unrealistic. Yes its Crosby but there is a lot of value going back to Pittsburgh. 

There is 1C and a top 2 RHD plus a high level of picks and prospects.


----------



## Duke16

5cotland said:


> The value is not that unrealistic. Yes its Crosby but there is a lot of value going back to Pittsburgh.
> 
> There is 1C and a top 2 RHD plus a high level of picks and prospects.



I understand that Crosby wouldn't get traded and you can't win a trade where you give up Crosby, but I wouldn't say I got fleeced.


----------



## 5cotland

McMozesmadness said:


> I think 5cotland needs to stop stealing from the other teams. LOL
> 
> All of his deals in this mock are straight up thefts. HAHA.


----------



## TT1

heusy_79 said:


>




lmao what a perfect gif


----------



## Tapdog

*Forwards*

Pacioretty (4.500) - Galchenyuk (4.500) - Eberle (6.000)
Domi (.863) - Bozak (4.200) - Oshie (5.500)
Perlini (.864) - Bonino (3.000) - Doan (1.000)
Pouliot (4.000) - McCann (.894) - Richardson (2.083)
Jooris (.600)

*Forward Totals: $38.004* 

*Defense*

OEL (5.500) - Murphy (3.850)
Goligoski (5.475) - Sproul (.625)
Chychrun (.925) - Schenn (1.250) 

*Defense Totals: $17.625*

*Goal*

Smith (5.667)
Domingue (1.050)

*Goaltender Totals: $6.717*

*Active Player totals: 62.346*

*Retained*

Ribeiro (1.444)
Vermette (1.250)

*Retained Salary totals: $2.694*

*LTIR*

D. Bolland (5.500)

*LTIR Totals: 5.500*
*
Total Cap hit: 70.54 - Cap Space: 2.46*
*Total Cap hit minus LTIR: 65.040 - Cap Space: 7.96*

*2017 Draft picks*

*Pick #5 -Timothy Liljegren, RD, Rogle Sweden*
Pick #30 - Dealt to Mtl - Galchenyk/ Pacioretty deal
Pick #33 - Dealt to Mtl - Galchenyk/ Pacioretty deal
*Pick #68 - Morgan Geekie RC - Tri City Americans, WHL*
*Pick #80 - Eemeli Rasanen RD - Kingston Frontenacs, OHL*
*Pick #88 - Zack Gallant LW - Peterborough Petes, OHL*
*Pick #91 - Dylan Coghlan RD - Tri City Americans, WHL*
Pick #126 - Dealt to Wash - Oshie deal
*Pick #171 - Ben Jones LC - Niagara Ice Dogs, OHL*
*Pick #181 - Matt Villalta G - Sault Ste Marie Greyhounds, OHL* 
Pick #188 - Dealt to Edm - Eberle deal

*Prospects*

Goal - A Hill
Goal - M Langhamer
Def - D Masin
Def - K Capobianco
Def - D Mayo
Ctr - L Dauphin
Ctr - J McCann
RW - T Raddysh
RW - J Looke
LW - B Perlini
LW - R MacInnis
LW - B Warren

*Signings*

TJ Oshie - *7 yr* @ 5.500 AAV
Alex Galchenyuk - 3 yr Bridge @ 4.500 AAV
Josh Jooris - 1 yr 2 way deal .600
Shane Doan - 1 yr 1.000​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

DukeChoof said:


> My apologies for being included in such an unrealistic trade. But let's be honest, Crosby wouldn't go for any more than that on the market. Take Maatta and Stralman out of the deal and it's Crosby + serviceable, cap players for Stammer, 3 good prospects, 1st and 2nd






5cotland said:


> The value is not that unrealistic. Yes its Crosby but there is a lot of value going back to Pittsburgh.
> 
> There is 1C and a top 2 RHD plus a high level of picks and prospects.




It's not about value. It's about realism. While some trades made in these mocks are a stretch for sure, I'll allow them because it's possible those players get dealt.

There is absolutely zero chance Crosby or Stammer get dealt.


----------



## Duke16

Ristoreilly said:


> It's not about value. It's about realism. While some trades made in these mocks are a stretch for sure, I'll allow them because it's possible those players get dealt.
> 
> There is absolutely zero chance Crosby or Stammer get dealt.




Fair point, I'm just wondering why people say I got fleeced because that was the comment made rather than them questioning realism.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:




Tyler Ennis (50% Retained)




69th Overall


----------



## Incetardis

Ristoreilly said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler Ennis (50% Retained)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69th Overall




*Confirmed*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Ristoreilly said:


> *ELC's*
> 
> F - Rasmus Asplund, Sean Malone, Giorgio Estephan, Gustav Possler, Vasily Glotov
> D - Casey Fitzgerald, Anthony Florentino, Devante Stephens
> G - Cal Petersen
> 
> *Re-Signings*
> 
> Zemgus Girgensons - 2 years, $2.5M ($1.25M AAV) _Traded to LA_
> Johan Larsson - 2 years, $1.2M ($1.1M AAV)
> Marcus Foligno - 2 years, $5.5M ($2.75M AAV)
> Evan Rodrigues - 1 year, $787,500 (QO)
> Jean Dupuy - 1 year, $660K (QO)
> Cal O'Reilly - 1 year, $750K
> Cole Schneider - 1 year, $650K
> Taylor Fedun - 1 year, $650K
> Mat Bodie - 1 year, $650K
> Robin Lehner - 3 years, $11.25M ($3.75M AAV)
> Linus Ullmark - 1 year, $840K (QO) _Chosen in Expansion Draft_
> Brian Gionta - 1 year, $1M
> 
> *Not Qualified *- Justin Kea & Brady Austin
> 
> *Pending UFA's* - Dmitry Kulikov
> 
> *Current Roster*
> 
> #9 Evander Kane ($5,250,000) - #15 Jack Eichel ($925,000) - #23 Sam Reinhart ($894,167)
> #95 Justin Bailey ($661,667) - #90 Ryan O'Reilly ($7,500,000) - #21 Kyle Okposo ($6,000,000)
> #48 William Carrier ($680,833) - #22 Johan Larsson ($1,100,000) - #13 Nicholas Baptiste ($710,000)
> #82 Marcus Foligno ($2,750,000) - #71 Evan Rodrigues ($787,500) - #12 Brian Gionta ($1,000,000)
> #44 Nicolas Deslauriers ($775,000) / #26 Matt Moulson ($5,000,000)
> 
> #6 Jake Muzzin ($4,000,000) - #55 Rasmus Ristolainen ($5,400,000)
> #29 Jake McCabe ($1,600,000) - #8 Chris Tanev ($4,450,000)
> #41 Justin Falk ($650,000) - #3 Kevin Bieksa ($4,000,000)
> #4 Josh Gorges ($3,900,000)
> 
> #40 Robin Lehner ($3,750,000) - #31 Peter Budaj ($750,000)
> 
> Payroll: $62,533,667
> Buyout: Cody Hodgson ($41,667)
> Retained: Tyler Ennis ($2,300,000)
> Cap Hit: $64,875,334
> Cap Space: $8,124,666
> 
> *Rochester Americans*
> 
> Alex Nylander - Cal O'Reilly - Cole Schneider
> Giorgio Estephan - Rasmus Asplund - Eric Cornel
> Jean Dupuy - Sean Malone - Spencer Watson
> Gustav Poster - Vasily Glotov - Vaclav Karabacek
> 
> Brendan Guhle - Taylor Fedun
> Matt Bodie - Casey Nelson
> Casey Fitzgerald - Anthony Florentino
> Devante Stephens / Brycen Martin
> 
> Cal Petersen - Jason Kasdorf
> 
> *Trades (In)*
> 
> Chris Tanev
> Jake Muzzin
> Peter Budaj
> Kevin Bieksa
> Spencer Watson
> 2017 2nd
> 2017 3rd
> 2017 5th
> 2017 7th
> 
> *Trades (Out)*
> 
> Zach Bogosian
> Zemgus Girgensons
> Hudson Fasching
> Cody Franson
> Anders Nilsson
> Tyler Ennis (50% Retained)
> 2017 1st
> 2018 3rd
> 2018 7th
> 
> *What we're looking for: * Looking to move Moulson, willing to retain 50%. Also looking to move Kulikov.




Updated. We're also announcing we've signed Brian Gionta to a 1 year deal worth $1M.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Gaudreau is back on thee block after that boom trade.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:



Dmitry Kulikov




2018 2nd
2019 3rd


----------



## Duke16

Ristoreilly said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> 
> 
> Dmitry Kulikov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2018 2nd
> 2019 3rd



 confirm
Kulikov signs 4 years/ 4 mil per

Still willing to deal Hagelin and Bonino - looking for a 3C


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Ristoreilly said:


> *ELC's*
> 
> F - Rasmus Asplund, Sean Malone, Giorgio Estephan, Gustav Possler, Vasily Glotov
> D - Casey Fitzgerald, Anthony Florentino, Devante Stephens
> G - Cal Petersen
> 
> *Re-Signings*
> 
> Zemgus Girgensons - 2 years, $2.5M ($1.25M AAV) _Traded to LA_
> Johan Larsson - 2 years, $1.2M ($1.1M AAV)
> Marcus Foligno - 2 years, $5.5M ($2.75M AAV)
> Evan Rodrigues - 1 year, $787,500 (QO)
> Jean Dupuy - 1 year, $660K (QO)
> Cal O'Reilly - 1 year, $750K
> Cole Schneider - 1 year, $650K
> Taylor Fedun - 1 year, $650K
> Mat Bodie - 1 year, $650K
> Robin Lehner - 3 years, $11.25M ($3.75M AAV)
> Linus Ullmark - 1 year, $840K (QO) _Chosen in Expansion Draft_
> Brian Gionta - 1 year, $1M
> 
> *Not Qualified *- Justin Kea & Brady Austin
> 
> *Current Roster*
> 
> #9 Evander Kane ($5,250,000) - #15 Jack Eichel ($925,000) - #23 Sam Reinhart ($894,167)
> #95 Justin Bailey ($661,667) - #90 Ryan O'Reilly ($7,500,000) - #21 Kyle Okposo ($6,000,000)
> #48 William Carrier ($680,833) - #22 Johan Larsson ($1,100,000) - #13 Nicholas Baptiste ($710,000)
> #82 Marcus Foligno ($2,750,000) - #71 Evan Rodrigues ($787,500) - #12 Brian Gionta ($1,000,000)
> #44 Nicolas Deslauriers ($775,000) / #26 Matt Moulson ($5,000,000)
> 
> #6 Jake Muzzin ($4,000,000) - #55 Rasmus Ristolainen ($5,400,000)
> #29 Jake McCabe ($1,600,000) - #8 Chris Tanev ($4,450,000)
> #41 Justin Falk ($650,000) - #3 Kevin Bieksa ($4,000,000)
> #4 Josh Gorges ($3,900,000)
> 
> #40 Robin Lehner ($3,750,000) - #31 Peter Budaj ($750,000)
> 
> Payroll: $62,533,667
> Buyout: Cody Hodgson ($41,667)
> Retained: Tyler Ennis ($2,300,000)
> Cap Hit: $64,875,334
> Cap Space: $8,124,666
> 
> *Rochester Americans*
> 
> Alex Nylander - Cal O'Reilly - Cole Schneider
> Giorgio Estephan - Rasmus Asplund - Eric Cornel
> Jean Dupuy - Sean Malone - Spencer Watson
> Gustav Poster - Vasily Glotov - Vaclav Karabacek
> 
> Brendan Guhle - Taylor Fedun
> Matt Bodie - Casey Nelson
> Casey Fitzgerald - Anthony Florentino
> Devante Stephens / Brycen Martin
> 
> Cal Petersen - Jason Kasdorf
> 
> *Trades (In)*
> 
> Chris Tanev
> Jake Muzzin
> Peter Budaj
> Kevin Bieksa
> Spencer Watson
> 2017 2nd
> 2018 2nd
> 2017 3rd
> 2019 3rd
> 2017 5th
> 2017 7th
> 
> *Trades (Out)*
> 
> Zach Bogosian
> Zemgus Girgensons
> Hudson Fasching
> Cody Franson
> Anders Nilsson
> Tyler Ennis (50% Retained)
> Dmitry Kulikov
> 2017 1st
> 2018 3rd
> 2018 7th
> 
> *What we're looking for: * Looking to move Moulson, willing to retain 50%. Looking for a cheap 3rd pairing LHD.




Updated once again.


----------



## MackAttack26

Zemgus26 said:


> *EDMONTON OILERS ROSTER*
> 
> Patrick Maroon (1.500) - Connor McDavid (0.925) - Patrick Eaves (2.750)
> Milan Lucic (6.000) - Leon Draisaitl (6.000) - Jordan Eberle (6.000)
> Mark Letestu (1.800) - David Desharnais (1.500) - Jesse Puljujarvi (0.925)
> Matt Hendricks (1.000) - Drake Caggiula (0.925) - Tyler Pitlick (0.950)
> X - Benoit Pouliot (4.000)
> 
> Oscar Klefbom (4.167) - Adam Larsson (4.167)
> Andrej Sekera (5.500) - Sami Vatanen (4.875)
> Darnell Nurse (0.863) - Matt Benning (0.925)
> X - Clayton Stoner (3.250)
> 
> Cam Talbot (4.167)
> Laurent Brossoit (0.750)
> 
> Other Cap: Mark Fayne (Retained) - 1.812M
> TOTAL CAP HIT: $64.751M
> 
> *SIGNINGS*
> - Leon Draisaitl: 6 years / 36.000m (6.000m AAV)
> - Patrick Eaves: 3 years / 8.250m (2.750m AAV)
> - Zack Kassian: 2 years / 2.500m (1.250m AAV)
> - David Desharnias: 1 year / 1.500m
> - Matt Hendricks: 1 year / 1.000m
> - Tyler Pitlick: 1 year / 0.950m
> 
> *ON THE BLOCK*
> - Jordan Eberle
> - Milan Lucic
> - Picks/prospects
> 
> *LOOKING FOR*
> - An upgrade on one of our top-6 wingers​




This. Looking to get a top-6 RW, whether it be Eberle +, or futures. My 1st is very much available. Also am trying to find a good 3LW.


----------



## MackAttack26

Zemgus26 said:


> *NEW YORK RANGERS ROSTER*
> 
> J.T. Miller (2.750) - Derek Stepan (6.500) - Mats Zucarello (4.500)
> Chris Kreider (4.625) - Victor Rask (4.000) - Rick Nash (7.800)
> Jimmy Vesey (0.925) - Kevin Hayes (2.600) - Jesper Fast (1.600)
> Matt Puempel (0.900) - Brandon Pirri (1.200) - Taylor Beck (0.700)
> X - Nicklas Jensen (0.700)
> 
> Ryan McDonagh (4.700) - Justin Faulk (4.833)
> Brady Skjei (0.925) - Justin Schultz (3.250)
> Nick Holden (1.650) - Kevin Klein (2.900)
> X - Adam Clendening (1.250)
> 
> Henrik Lundqvist (8.500)
> Antti Raanta (1.000)
> 
> TOTAL CAP HIT: $68.683M
> 
> *SIGNINGS*
> - Jesper Fast: 3 years / 4.800m (1.600m AAV)
> - Adam Clendening: 2 years / 2.500m (1.250m AAV)
> - Justin Schultz: 1 year / 3.250m
> - Brandon Pirri: 1 year / 1.200m
> - Matt Puempel: 1 year / 0.900m
> - Taylor Beck: 1 year / 0.700m
> - Nicklas Jensen: 1 year / 0.700m
> 
> *ON THE BLOCK*
> - Rick Nash
> - Henrik Lundqvist
> - Derek Stepan (for upgrade)
> - Picks/prospects
> 
> *LOOKING FOR*
> - Potential upgrade at 1C
> - Cheaper starting goalie/high end backup
> - Middle-6 RW​




This as well. Middle-6 RW is my.main focus. Lundqvist for a cheaper/worse goalie and Stepan + for a better C is an option as well.


----------



## TT1

To Montreal:

Strome, Keller, Kyle Wood, #30 and #33

To Arizona:

Galchenyuk and Pacioretty


----------



## FlamerForLife

FlamerForLife said:


> *Roster:*
> 
> Marchand($6,125,000)-Bergeron($6,875,000)-Backes($6,000,000)
> Vatrano($792,500)-Krejci($7,250,000)-Pastrnak($5,500,000)
> Stafford($3,500,000)-Spooner($3,500,000)-Hayes($2,300,000)
> Cehlarik($742,500)-Moore($1,250,000)-Nash($900,000)
> Schaller($900,000), Czarnik($650,000)
> 
> Chara($4,000,000)-Carlo($789,167)
> Krug($5,250,000)-McQuaid($2,750,000)
> K.Miller($2,500,000)-C.Miller($1,000,000)
> Morrow($950,000)
> 
> Rask($7,000,000)
> Khudobin($1,200,000)
> 
> *Signings:*
> David Pastrnak: 6 years AAV of $5,500,000
> Ryan Spooner: 3 years AAV of $3,500,000
> Dominic Moore: 1 year AAV of $1,250,000
> Joe Morrow: 1 year AAV of $950,000
> Tim Schaller: 1 year AAV of $900,000
> Drew Stafford 2 years AAV of $3,500,000
> Austin Czarnik 1 year AAV of $650,000
> All other RFA's have been qualified.
> 
> *Buyout Cap Hit: $2,166,667*
> *Cap Hit: $72,990,834*
> 
> *Draft Picks: *
> 2017
> Bos 1st (19):
> Edm 2nd (54):
> Bos 4th (112):
> Bos 6th (174):
> Fla 7th (200):
> Bos 7th (205):
> 
> *Top Prospects:*
> Zach Senyshyn
> Jakub Zboril
> Jake DeBrusk
> Julius Nattinen
> Linus Arnesson
> Anton Blidh
> Jeremy Lauzon
> Peter Cehlarik
> Charlie McAvoy
> Trent Frederic
> 
> *Expansion Protection List: *
> F1: David Krejci (NMC)
> F2: Patrice Bergeron (NMC)
> F3: David Backes (NMC)
> F4: Brad Marchand
> F5: Ryan Spooner
> F6: David Pastrnak
> F7: Tim Schaller
> D1: Zdeno Chara (NMC)
> D2: Torey Krug
> D3: Collin Miller
> G1: Tuukka Rask
> 
> *Exposed*
> Meeting Requirements:
> F1: Matt Beleskey
> F2: Jimmy Hayes
> D1: Adam McQuaid
> G1: Anton Khudobin
> The Rest:
> Drew Stafford
> Riley Nash
> Dominic Moore
> Zac Rinaldo
> Brian Ferlin
> Tyler Randell
> Kevan Miller
> John-Michael Liles
> Linus Arnesson
> Joe Morrow
> Chris Castro
> Alex Grant
> Tommy Cross
> Malcolm Subban
> *Lost to Expansion: Matt Beleskey *
> *Everyone is fair game.*​




Updated.


----------



## Tapdog

TT1 said:


> To Montreal:
> 
> Strome, Keller, Kyle Wood, #30 and #33
> 
> To Arizona:
> 
> Galchenyuk and Pacioretty




 

confirm

Changes needed to be made in Arizona. Some quality youth was moved in this deal and Arizona thanks Montreal for the tough negotiations. 
We wish D Strome, C Keller, K Wood all the best.

Arizona is very excited to add the tandem of Pacioretty and Galchenyuk to the team.


----------



## Tapdog

Trade Christian Fischer plus #126

to 

*Washington Capitals*

for 

TJ Oshie


----------



## Stud Muffin

Tapdog said:


> Trade Christian Fischer plus #126
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> for
> 
> TJ Oshie



Confirm


----------



## Sundinisagod

Tapdog said:


> confirm
> 
> Changes needed to be made in Arizona. Some quality youth was moved in this deal and Arizona thanks Montreal for the tough negotiations.
> We wish D Strome, C Keller, K Wood all the best.
> 
> Arizona is very excited to add the tandem of Pacioretty and Galchenyuk to the team.





Nice move for AZ imho.

Mtl might as well trade Price now


----------



## TT1

Sundinisagod said:


> Nice move for AZ imho.
> 
> Mtl might as well trade Price now




I've tried, it's harder than it looks.


----------



## Tapdog

Trade

LW - A Duclair

to

*Tampa Bay Lighting*

for 

RW - T Raddysh
D - D Masin

Thank you to Tampa Bay for the seem less transaction
We wish Anthony well and look ford to Taylor and Dominik being apart of the Coyote organization.


----------



## 5cotland

Tapdog said:


> Trade
> 
> LW - A Duclair
> 
> to
> 
> *Tampa Bay Lighting*
> 
> for
> 
> RW - T Raddysh
> D - D Masin
> 
> Thank you to Tampa Bay for the seem less transaction
> We wish Anthony well and look ford to Taylor and Dominik being apart of the Coyote organization.




 confirmed

Thanks Arizona for an easy negotiaiton


----------



## belair

Stud Muffin said:


> Confirm




Isn't Oshie a UFA?


----------



## Tapdog

belair said:


> Isn't Oshie a UFA?




UFA rights

 

sign TJ Oshie to a 7 year deal averaging 5.5 million per year.


----------



## belair

WE HAVE A TRADE TO ANNOUNCE!!


*C Henrik Borgstrom
*

*C Alexander Kerfoot
**RD Steven Santini*
3rd (91)


----------



## hi

belair said:


> WE HAVE A TRADE TO ANNOUNCE!!
> 
> 
> *C Henrik Borgstrom
> *
> 
> *C Alexander Kerfoot
> **RD Steven Santini*
> 3rd (91)




Damn I would have beaten that offer by a lot for Borgstrom if I knew he was available

Also Devils are on the clock with the #9 pick by the way


----------



## Sundinisagod

TT1 said:


> I've tried, it's harder than it looks.




Yeah, I hear that.

pm incoming...


----------



## hi

UFA rights to Kevin Shattenkirk



Pick #162


----------



## uncleben

showjaxx said:


> Damn I would have beaten that offer by a lot for Borgstrom if I knew he was available
> 
> Also Devils are on the clock with the #9 pick by the way




Doesn't surprise me too much.

Borgstrom seems a little polarizing.
High ceiling, but no guarantee he'll make it, and could take some time if he does.

I'm of the ilk that he was drafted too early.
Consider it me moving away from the previous management's decisions 



Thanks to Jersey, though! We're excited about adding Santini to our team.
We accept!






Updated roster here.


----------



## TT1

I'd like to remind everyone that all my assets are available and i'm looking to start a rebuild, so please PM me!

*Assets available for trade:*

Price
Weber
Radulov
Clayon Keller
Dylan Strome
Gallagher
Petry
Beaulieu
Shaw
Carr
Plekanec
Mitchell
Byron
Danault
Lehkonen
Markov
King
Emelin
Nesterov
Benn

*Notable Prospects:*

McCarron
Sergachev
Kyle Wood
Mete
De La Rose
Hudon
McNiven
Lindgren
Fucale
Juulsen

*Picks:*

1 (28):
1 (30):
2 (33):
2 (59):
2 (62):
3 (90):
5 (152):


----------



## edguy

have 20+44 available. Still looking for a top 6 winger or a young upcoming goalie


----------



## belair

With the 9th selection of the 2017 NHL Entry Draft,

 are proud to select from the Mississauga Steelheads of the Ontario Hockey League,







*RW OWEN TIPPETT*




*Round *
|
*Pick *
|
*Position *
|
*Player *
|
*Ht, Wt*
|
*2016/17 Team*

1| 9 | RW |
*Owen Tippett*
| 6'2, 203, R | Mississauga Steelheads, OHL
2 | 40 | | | |
3 | 71 | | | | 
4 | 102 | | | | 
4 | 114 | | | | 
5 | 133 | | | | 
6 | 164 | | | | 
7 | 206 | | | |

Next GM PM'd​


----------



## Incetardis

St. Louis takes one giant step towards Lord Stanley's cup with the acquisition of Vezina award winner Henrik Lunqvist!

*Trade*



Jake Allen + 31st OA + Jordan Kyrou + Hayden Fleury + Carl Gunnarson 

To



for

Lundqvist (2 mil retained) + Nick Holden


----------



## MackAttack26

Incetardis said:


> St. Louis takes one giant step towards Lord Stanley's cup with the acquisition of Vezina award winner Henrik Lunqvist!
> 
> *Trade*
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Allen + 31st OA + Jordan Kyrou + Hayden Fleury + Carl Gunnarson
> 
> To
> 
> 
> 
> for
> 
> Lundqvist (2 mil retained) + Nick Holden




Confirm. We lost a lot of out future in our deals to bring in new D over Staal+Girardi. Bringing in 2 high end prosoects in Kyrou and Fleury as well as a high pick was huge for the success of our retool. Lundqvist is on the downhill in our opinion and Raanta has shown he deserves the chance to be a starter. Allen is a guy we are still really high on and believe he will rebound to be an excellent 1B for us.


----------



## belair

Also apologies for the long wait everyone.

Was working this afternoon and was multi-tasking through multiple offers on the pick, all to no avail.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Tapdog said:


> UFA rights
> 
> 
> 
> sign TJ Oshie to a 5 year deal averaging 5.0 million per year.




That's really low.


----------



## Incetardis

Incetardis said:


> *Current Depth Chart*
> 
> Jaden Schwartz ($5,350,000) Paul Stastny ($7,000,000) Vladimir Tarasenko ($7,500,000)
> Alex Steen ($5,750,000) Patrick Berglund ($3,850,000) *Tyler Ennis* ($2,300,000)
> *Vladimir Sobotka* ($2,7250,000) Robbi Fabri ($894,167) Ryan Reaves ($1,125,000)
> Magnus Paajarvi ($900,000) Kyle Brodziak ($950,000) Dimitri Jaskin ($1,000,000)
> Zachary Sanford ($875,000) Scotty Upshall (UFA) Nail Yakapov (RFA)
> 
> Jay Boumeester ($5,4000,000) Alex Pietrangelo ($6,500,000)
> *Kris Russell* ($2,900,000) *David Savard* ($4,250,000)
> *Nick Holden* ($1,650,000) Joel Edmundson ($1,050,000)
> Robert Bertuzzo ($1,150,000)
> 
> *Henrik Lundqvist* ($6,500,000) Carter Hutton ($1,125,000)
> 
> Team Cap hit (not including resignings) approx. *$70,744,167
> *
> *Picks*
> 
> *1st (3rd OA)* *Gabe Vilardi*
> 1st (16th OA)
> 2nd (47 OA)
> 4th
> 5th
> *5th (127 OA)*
> 7th
> 
> *Top Prospects*
> 
> Jordan Schmaltz D
> Jordan Binnington G
> Zachary Sanford LW
> Ty Rattie RW
> Paterri Lindbohm D
> Vince Dunn D
> *Aleksi Saarela* C
> Ville Husso G
> 
> 
> *Expansion Protection List*
> 
> Tarasenko
> Schwartz
> Stastny
> Perron
> Steen
> Berglund
> Sobotka
> 
> Pietrangelo
> Boumeester
> Edmundson
> 
> Jake Allen
> 
> *Exposure Requirements*
> 
> Lehtera
> Jaskin
> 
> Gunnarson
> 
> Carter Hutton
> 
> *RFAs Qualified*
> 
> Parayko
> Paajarvi
> Rattie
> Lindbohm
> Binnington
> 
> *Trades*
> 
> 1. Colton Parayko to Vegas for 2nd OA
> 2. 6th rd pick to Edmonton for Kris Russell's negotiating rights
> 3. David Perron & Ivan Barbashev to Vegas for David Savard + 127OA
> 4. 2nd OA to Carolina for 3rd OA + 69 OA + Hayden Fleury + Alexi Saarela
> 5. #69 to Buffalo for Tyler Ennis @ 50% retained
> 6. Jake Allen + #31 + Jordan Kyrou + Hayden Fleury + Carl Gunnarson for Lundqvist (2mil retained) + Nick Holden
> 
> *Signings*
> 
> Kris Russell 3yrs / $8,700,000
> Vladimir Sobotka 1yr / $2,725,000
> Magnus Paajarvi 1yr / $900,000
> 
> *Team Goals*
> 
> 
> -Upgrade 1st or 2nd line Center




Updated


----------



## belair

uncleben85 said:


> Doesn't surprise me too much.
> 
> Borgstrom seems a little polarizing.
> High ceiling, but no guarantee he'll make it, and could take some time if he does.
> 
> I'm of the ilk that he was drafted too early.
> Consider it me moving away from the previous management's decisions
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Jersey, though! We're excited about adding Santini to our team.
> We accept!




Santini's a great prospect and should fit in well in Florida.

Borgstrom's mix of size and offensive creativity fits in perfectly with what I'm heading towards with this team. No slight to Kerfoot either, who is a nice prospect himself.

 are thrilled to have Borgstrom!


----------



## Calgareee

McMozesmadness said:


> That's really low.




Agreed, he should be getting somewhere around 5.75-6 at the very least.


----------



## Tapdog

McMozesmadness said:


> That's really low.




Can't say I agree seeing his last cap was approx 4.2mil and this gives him a 5 yr deal a 5 per.
Source out his comparable stats and i feel it is in line.


----------



## 5cotland

Looking for a top 6 rw. 

13th Overall Pick in play and looking to move back in he draft


----------



## MackAttack26

To  - Michael Grabner

To  - Anton Slepyshev, 78th overall


----------



## McMozesmadness

Zemgus26 said:


> To  - Michael Grabner
> 
> To  - Anton Slepyshev, 78th overall




Accepted


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Tapdog said:


> Can't say I agree seeing his last cap was approx 4.2mil and this gives him a 5 yr deal a 5 per.
> Source out his comparable stats and i feel it is in line.




Comparables work for RFA's, but UFA's with the option to go to July 1 would need to be compensated adequately.


----------



## Tapdog

Ristoreilly said:


> Comparables work for RFA's, but UFA's with the option to go to July 1 would need to be compensated adequately.




At the Oiler/Islander game. I will review later.


----------



## Duke16

Gustav Nyquist - Sidney Crosby - Brendan Gallagher
Valeri Nichushkin - Evgeni Malkin - Patric Hornqvist 
Jake Guentzel - Nick Bonino - Daniel Sprong
Scott Wilson - Matt Cullen - Tom Kuhnhackl

Brian Dumoulin - Kris Letang
Dmitry Kulikov - Anton Stralman
Marc Staal - Ryan Sproul

Matt Murray
Anders Nilsson

Trevor Daley on LTIR - *$3.13M cap space*

*Looking for:*
Bottom 6 Forwards

*Trades:*
1. 2017 5th (149), 2017 7th (211) to BUF for Anders Nilsson
2. Marc-Andre Fleury to DAL for Antti Niemi, Rights to Valeri Nichushkin, 2017 4th (121)
3. Justin Schultz to NYR for Marc Staal, 2017 1st (24)
4. Derrick Pouliot, Bryan Rust, 2017 1st (25) to DET for Gustav Nyquist, Ryan Sproul, 2017 3rd (89)
5. 2017 5th (149) for Reid Duke
6. 2018 2nd, 2019 3rd to BUF for Dmitry Kulikov
7. Tristian Jarry, Carl Hagelin @50%, 2017 1st (24), 2017 3rd (87), 2017 4th (121), 2017 6th (180) to MTL for Brendan Gallagher
8. Phil Kessel @50%, Olli Maatta, Conor Sheary to TB for Anton Stralman, Brett Howden, Mitchell Stephens, 2017 1st (13), 2018 1st, 2017 2nd (48), 2019 2nd

*Contracts:*
Trevor Daley 1y/3.33M
Valeri Nichuskin 3y/2.5M AAV
Matt Cullen 1y/1M
Anders Nilsson 1y/1.5M
Nick Bonino 2y/3M AAV
Dmitry Kulikov 4y/4M AAV
RFA'S Qualified
_____________
Released:
Chris Kunitz
Mark Streit
Ron Hainsey
Chad Ruhwedel 

*Picks:*
Rnd 2 #48
Rnd 3 #89:


----------



## King Weber

_With the 10th overall pick in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Vancouver Canucks are proud to select, from Sioux City Musketeers of the USHL, Eeli Tolvanen (LW)_





*#*
|
*Name*
|
*Pos*
|
*Junior Team*
|
*Height*
|
*Weight*
|
*Age*

#1|Nolan Patrick|C|Brandon Wheat Kings (WHL)|6'3|200 lbs|18
#10|Eeli Tolvanen|LW|Sioux City Musketeers (USHL)|5'10|170 lbs|17
#35|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA
#66|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA
#97|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA
#122|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA
#190|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA



*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## Duke16

will be on till 11:30
*Looking for 3rd line forwards. Bonino, Cullen, Prospects, Picks available.*


----------



## Duke16

*TRADE*
 acquire
Tristian Jarry
Carl Hagelin @50%
2017 1st (#24)
2017 3rd (#87)
2017 5th (#121)
2017 6th (#180)

 acquire
Brendan Gallagher


----------



## TT1

DukeChoof said:


> *TRADE*
> acquire
> Tristian Jarry
> Carl Hagelin @50%
> 2017 1st (#24)
> 2017 3rd (#87)
> 2017 5th (#121)
> 2017 6th (#180)
> 
> acquire
> Brendan Gallagher




confirm, hoping i can make something happen with those picks.


----------



## TT1

*Assets available for trade:*

Price
Weber
Clayon Keller
Dylan Strome
Carl Hagelin (50% retained)
Petry
Beaulieu
Shaw
Carr
Plekanec
Mitchell
Byron
Danault
Lehkonen
Markov
Emelin
Nesterov
Benn

*Notable Prospects:*

Rubtsov
Sanheim
McCarron
Sergachev
Kunin
Carter Hart
Kyle Wood
Tristan Jarry
Mete
De La Rose
Hudon
McNiven
Lindgren
Fucale
Juulsen

*Picks:*

1 (11): *Martin Necas*
1 (12): *Elias Pettersson*
1 (28):
1 (30):
2 (42):
2 (51):
2 (59):
2 (63):
3 (63):
3 (87):
3 (90):
4 (121):
5 (152):
6 (180):


----------



## Duke16

TT1 said:


> confirm, hoping i can make something happen with those picks.




They better not go to waste haha


----------



## uncleben

DukeChoof said:


> *TRADE*
> acquire
> Tristian Jarry
> Carl Hagelin @50%
> 2017 1st (#24)
> 2017 3rd (#87)
> 2017 5th (#121)
> 2017 6th (#180)
> 
> acquire
> Brendan Gallagher




Maybe I'm undervaluing Gallagher, but isn't that a lot for him?


----------



## Duke16

uncleben85 said:


> Maybe I'm undervaluing Gallagher, but isn't that a lot for him?




Probably a bit


----------



## TT1

uncleben85 said:


> Maybe I'm undervaluing Gallagher, but isn't that a lot for him?




You're undervaluing Gallager. Top 6 possession winger for #24 in a weak draft + Jarry and a few underwhelming assets, it'll come down to the picks.


----------



## uncleben

TT1 said:


> You're undervaluing Gallager. Top 6 possession winger for #24 in a weak draft + Jarry and a few underwhelming assets, it'll come down to the picks.




Hagelin at 50% salary is good value in itself.
And people are using that "weak draft" thing too heavy handidly.
If you want to say it's not elite, sure, but that has to do with early first round. Outside of the first especially though, taking into account the "luck", timing, and the usually percentages of being successful in the NHL, any indication of this class being "weaker" is negligible, imo. In other words, I think there is very little to suggest a player in this year's third round has any reason to be less successful than a third rounder last year.

But I digress.
I don't think it's a bad trade, it just caused me to take note when I saw it, at least due to quantity of pieces being traded, if not quality.
Especially since this is 4/5 of Pittsburgh's picks. Going into a draft with *one* pick is a bold move, especially to pick up Gallagher.


----------



## TT1

To MTL:

#12

To L.A:

#24 + #33 + King's rights


----------



## Get North

TT1 said:


> To MTL:
> 
> #12
> 
> To L.A:
> 
> #24 + #33 + King's rights



Confirmed.


----------



## TT1

To MTL:

Kunin + 51 + 63

To Minny:

Radulov


----------



## McMozesmadness

*PRICES ON MY AVAILABLE PLAYERS:*
- *Jori Lehtera* - 4th round pick or B prospect.
- *Brendan Gaunce* - 3rd round pick or waiver exempt prospect of equal value.
- *Jared Boll* - 6th round pick or depth prospect. 
- *Colin Wilson* - 2nd + B prospect.
- *Tom Wilson* - 1st or high 2nd + B prospect. 
- *Matt Beleskey* - 3rd round pick or B prospect + cap dump 
- *Bobby Ryan* - Overpaid top six centre. Picks on either side to even out.
- *Radim Vrbata (UFA Rights)* - 3rd round pick. 

All prices are negotiable. PM me.


----------



## TT1

To MTL: 11 + 42 + Sanheim + Hart + Rubtsov + cap dump (we'll figure out who the cap dump is today, i wanted to post the trade before i went to bed because i have back 2 back picks)

To Philly: Carey Price

Lost Price but gained a bunch of very good prospects (including Necas/Pettersson who are 2 of my favorite prospects), we have Jarry/Hart/Lindgren in the pipeline so we should be fine in nets.


----------



## TT1

Montreal picks *Martin Necas* at #11.

Montreal picks *Elias Pettersson* at #12.

PM'ING Next gm


----------



## Calgareee

TT1 said:


> To MTL:
> 
> Kunin + 51 + 63
> 
> To Minny:
> 
> Radulov




Agreed. 

Again I feel like I have up too much but from where I'm sitting Minnie has a pretty clear window and feel that Radulov could be an important piece during his time here. The plan is also to line him up with Kaprizov to give him a Russian teammate to ease the transition a bit.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:




Brenden Dillon
Brian Boyle




61st Overall


----------



## TT1

*Assets available for trade:*

Weber
Clayon Keller
Dylan Strome
Carl Hagelin (50% retained)
Petry
Beaulieu
Shaw
Carr
Plekanec
Mitchell
Byron
Danault
Lehkonen
Markov
Emelin
Nesterov
Benn

*Notable Prospects:*

Rubtsov
Sanheim
McCarron
Sergachev
Kunin
Carter Hart
Kyle Wood
Tristan Jarry
Mete
De La Rose
Hudon
McNiven
Lindgren
Fucale
Juulsen

*Picks:*

1 (11): *Martin Necas*
1 (12): *Elias Pettersson*
1 (28):
1 (30):
2 (42):
2 (51):
2 (59):
2 (63):
3 (63):
3 (87):
3 (90):
4 (121):
5 (152):
6 (180):


----------



## McMozesmadness

Ristoreilly said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brenden Dillon
> Brian Boyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61st Overall




Confirm


----------



## TT1

Pretty action packed day for me, i started this mock saying that i wouldnt make any trades


----------



## McMozesmadness

TT1 said:


> Pretty action packed day for me, i started this mock saying that i wouldnt make any trades




This is the Habs day:


----------



## Calgareee

*UPDATED*



Roster Moves:
Ryan White resigns at $1.15 for 2 years
Erik Haula resigns at $2.25 for 2 years
Mikael Granlund $5.5 for 5 years
Christian Folin $750k for 1 year

Roster:

Granlund, Mikael ($5,500,000) - Koivu, Mikko ($6,750,000) - Zucker, Jason ($2,000,000)
Kaprizov, Kirill ($925,000) - Staal, Eric ($3,500,000) - Radulov, Alexander (6,000,000)
Parise, Zach ($7,540,000) - Coyle, Charlie ($3,200,000) - Eriksson Ek, Joel ($894,167)
White, Ryan ($1,150,000) - Haula, Erik ($2,250,000) - Stewart, Chris ($1,150,000)
Schroeder, Jordan (RFA) - Graovac, Tyler ($625,000)

Forward Cap hit: $40.859

Suter, Ryan ($7,538,462) - Spurgeon, Jared ($5,187,500)
Hamhuis, Dan ($3,750,000) - Brodin, Jonas ($4,166,667)
Folin, Christian ($750,000) - Honka, Julius ($863,000)

Defense Cap hit: $23.5

Dubnyk, Devan ($4,333,333)
Kuemper, Darcy (UFA)

Goalie Cap hit: $4.3

Buyouts
Thomas Vanek: $1,500,000

Current Cap Hit - $69.909

Top Prospects

Kirill Kaprizov - LW
Joel Eriksson Ek - C
Alex Tuch - RW
Riley Tufte - LW
Kaapo Kahkonen - G
Gustav Olofsson - D
Louis Belpedio - D


2017 Picks
#92
#95
#123
#154
#185
#216

Looking for an upgrade at backup goalie

Also looking for defensive depth.


----------



## TT1

break it down and build it back up.. in 20 years


----------



## Sundinisagod

TT1 said:


> To MTL: 11 + 42 + Sanheim + Hart + Rubtsov + cap dump (we'll figure out who the cap dump is today, i wanted to post the trade before i went to bed because i have back 2 back picks)
> 
> To Philly: Carey Price
> 
> Lost Price but gained a bunch of very good prospects (including Necas/Pettersson who are 2 of my favorite prospects), we have Jarry/Hart/Lindgren in the pipeline so we should be fine in nets.





Confirmed.


----------



## Duke16

*are looking to recoup a couple of picks this year. Prospects, Depth Players and Future Picks are available.*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*SABRES ACQUIRE DILLON, BOYLE FROM VEGAS*

June 23, 2017

CHICAGO, IL - The Buffalo Sabres announced today that the team has acquired defenseman Brenden Dillon and forward Brian Boyle from the Vegas Golden Knights in exchange for a second round pick (61st Overall) in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.

Dillon (6' 4", 225 lbs, 11/13/90) comes to Buffalo after playing a full season for the San Jose Sharks in 2016-17, putting up 12 points. In his NHL career, he has played 367 games, spilt between the Dallas Stars and the Sharks. The Surrey, British Columbia native was traded to New Jersey earlier this week, then selected by Vegas in the expansion draft. He went undrafted and signed with Dallas after four seasons for the Seattle Thunderbirds of the Western Hockey League.

Boyle (6' 6", 245 lbs, 12/18/84) joins the Sabres after amassing 170 points and 480 penalty minutes in 622 NHL games for the Los Angeles Kings, New York Rangers, Tampa Bay Lightning, and Toronto Maple Leafs. The Hingham, Massachusetts native was drafted in the first round (26th Overall) in the 2003 NHL Entry Draft by Los Angeles.

The Sabres GM released the following statement: "I am excited to bring in Brenden and Brian to the fold. Brendan is a solid defenseman in the prime of his career and will round out the additions we've made to our blue line well. Brian is a great veteran leader who will anchor our fourth line and mentor the young kids on the roster."

The 2017 NHL Entry Draft is currently underway at the United Center in Chicago, IL. The Sabres' first selection is in the second round (41st Overall).


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Ristoreilly said:


> *ELC's*
> 
> F - Rasmus Asplund, Sean Malone, Giorgio Estephan, Gustav Possler, Vasily Glotov
> D - Casey Fitzgerald, Anthony Florentino, Devante Stephens
> G - Cal Petersen
> 
> *Re-Signings*
> 
> Zemgus Girgensons - 2 years, $2.5M ($1.25M AAV) _Traded to LA_
> Johan Larsson - 2 years, $1.2M ($1.1M AAV)
> Marcus Foligno - 2 years, $5.5M ($2.75M AAV)
> Evan Rodrigues - 1 year, $787,500 (QO)
> Jean Dupuy - 1 year, $660K (QO)
> Cal O'Reilly - 1 year, $750K
> Cole Schneider - 1 year, $650K
> Taylor Fedun - 1 year, $650K
> Mat Bodie - 1 year, $650K
> Robin Lehner - 3 years, $11.25M ($3.75M AAV)
> Linus Ullmark - 1 year, $840K (QO) _Chosen in Expansion Draft_
> Brian Gionta - 1 year, $1M
> Brian Boyle - 2 years, $5M
> 
> *Not Qualified *- Justin Kea & Brady Austin
> 
> *Current Roster*
> 
> #9 Evander Kane ($5,250,000) - #15 Jack Eichel ($925,000) - #23 Sam Reinhart ($894,167)
> #95 Justin Bailey ($670,000) - #90 Ryan O'Reilly ($7,500,000) - #21 Kyle Okposo ($6,000,000)
> #48 William Carrier ($689,167) - #22 Johan Larsson ($1,100,000) - #13 Nicholas Baptiste ($718,833)
> #82 Marcus Foligno ($2,750,000) - #24 Brian Boyle ($2,500,000) - #12 Brian Gionta ($1,000,000)
> #71 Evan Rodrigues ($787,500) / #26 Matt Moulson ($5,000,000)
> 
> #6 Jake Muzzin ($4,000,000) - #55 Rasmus Ristolainen ($5,400,000)
> #29 Jake McCabe ($1,600,000) - #8 Chris Tanev ($4,450,000)
> #5 Brenden Dillon ($3,270,000) - #3 Kevin Bieksa ($4,000,000)
> #4 Josh Gorges ($3,900,000)
> 
> #40 Robin Lehner ($3,750,000) - #31 Peter Budaj ($750,000)
> 
> Payroll: $66,904,667
> Buyout: Cody Hodgson ($41,667)
> Retained: Tyler Ennis ($2,300,000)
> Cap Hit: $69,246,334
> Cap Space: $3,753,666
> 
> *Rochester Americans*
> 
> Alex Nylander - Cal O'Reilly - Cole Schneider
> Giorgio Estephan - Rasmus Asplund - Eric Cornel
> Nicolas Deslauriers - Sean Malone - Spencer Watson
> Jean Dupuy - Vasily Glotov - Vaclav Karabacek
> Gustav Possler
> 
> Brendan Guhle - Taylor Fedun
> Justin Falk - Casey Nelson
> Matt Bodie - Anthony Florentino
> Devante Stephens / Brycen Martin / Casey Fitzgerald
> 
> Cal Petersen - Jason Kasdorf
> 
> *Trades (In)*
> 
> Chris Tanev
> Jake Muzzin
> Peter Budaj
> Kevin Bieksa
> Brenden Dillon
> Brian Boyle
> Spencer Watson
> 2017 2nd
> 2018 2nd
> 2017 3rd
> 2019 3rd
> 2017 5th
> 2017 7th
> 
> *Trades (Out)*
> 
> Zach Bogosian
> Zemgus Girgensons
> Hudson Fasching
> Cody Franson
> Anders Nilsson
> Tyler Ennis (50% Retained)
> Dmitry Kulikov
> 2017 1st
> 2017 2nd
> 2018 3rd
> 2018 7th
> 
> *What we're looking for: * Looking to move Moulson for scraps, willing to retain 50%.



Updated. Moulson for scraps people!


----------



## King Weber

Ristoreilly, have you decided what to do with the conditional picks yet?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

King Weber said:


> Ristoreilly, have you decided what to do with the conditional picks yet?




What conditional picks? Because any conditional deal listed on wikipedia was converted if it seemed likely (based on the standings or a player's current ppg).


----------



## 5cotland

Ristoreilly said:


> What conditional picks? Because any conditional deal listed on wikipedia was converted if it seemed likely (based on the standings or a player's current ppg).




Well Tampa have a conditional pick with the Kings that is based on how far the kings go in the playoffs.

I think I read that it starts at a 4th if they get to the playoffs and could go up to a 2nd depending on how far they get.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

5cotland said:


> Well Tampa have a conditional pick with the Kings that is based on how far the kings go in the playoffs.
> 
> I think I read that it starts at a 4th if they get to the playoffs and could go up to a 2nd depending on how far they get.




Well as of this mock draft, the Kings didn't make the playoffs.


----------



## 5cotland

On the clock for 13th OA pick.

Open to trading it in a package for Top 6 Forward (C or RW) or Top 2dman. 

Got 1 hour left.


----------



## Calgareee

Looking for a top 4 preferably LHD that is an upgrade on Hamhuis. Pitch me your offers!


----------



## Patmac40

Trade to announce:

 receive Ben Finkelstein

 receive UFA rights to Roman Polak


----------



## 5cotland

I am due to pick now but on way home from work so will pick in 30 mins


----------



## uncleben

Patmac40 said:


> Trade to announce:
> 
> receive Ben Finkelstein
> 
> receive UFA rights to Roman Polak




accepted


----------



## Stud Muffin

showjaxx said:


> UFA rights to Kevin Shattenkirk
> 
> 
> 
> Pick #162




Confirm


----------



## 5cotland

Due to pick but discussing trade regarding the pick so pick will be made shortly


----------



## uncleben

Reilly Smith, Joshua Brown


Dennis Yan, Luke Witkowski, Daniel Walcott, 2018 3rd



Losing Smith was tough (I'm sure there will be some on here who felt he could have gone for more), and we fully accept and wish for him to go to Tampa and refind his game, but we're extremely excited to add Dennis Yan to our team and we also now feel confident in our newly redesigned D.

With the additions of Santini, Polak, and now Witkowski, our defense will be much harder to push around and stand up against (maybe easier to skate around though )


----------



## Tapdog

*TRADE ANNOUNCEMENT*



Trade

A DeAngelo and L Crouse 

To 



For 

T Bozak


----------



## 5cotland

uncleben85 said:


> Reilly Smith, Joshua Brown
> 
> 
> Dennis Yan, Luke Witkowski, Daniel Walcott, 2018 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> Losing Smith was tough (I'm sure there will be some on here who felt he could have gone for more), and we fully accept and wish for him to go to Tampa and refind his game, but we're extremely excited to add Dennis Yan to our team and we also now feel confident in our newly redesigned D.
> 
> With the additions of Santini, Polak, and now Witkowski, our defense will be much harder to push around and stand up against (maybe easier to skate around though )




 confirmed


----------



## Patmac40

Tapdog said:


> *TRADE ANNOUNCEMENT*
> 
> 
> 
> Trade
> 
> A DeAngelo and L Crouse
> 
> To
> 
> 
> 
> For
> 
> T Bozak




Confirmed. Excited at the prospect of DeAngelo's upside and Crouse becoming a good top-six power forward who could fit with Matthews some day.


----------



## 5cotland

*TRADE ANNOUNCEMENT*

 recieve 

Phil Kessel (50% retain)
Oli Maata
Conor Sheary

 recieve 

13th OA
Anton Stralman
Brett Howden
Mitchell Stephens
2017 2nd Rounder
2018 1st Rounder
2019 2nd Rounder


----------



## Incetardis

Patmac40 said:


> Confirmed. Excited at the prospect of DeAngelo's upside and Crouse becoming a good top-six power forward who could fit with Matthews some day.




Woah! Lamorello would get on legends row if he got a return like that for Bozak.


----------



## Patmac40

Patmac40 said:


> *Roster* _as at Mar 7, 2017_
> Hyman - Matthews - Marner
> Brown - Nylander - Kapanen
> Komarov - Kadri - Leivo
> Crouse - Gauthier - Martin
> Leipsic - Fehr - Soshnikov
> 
> Rielly - Zaitsev
> Gardiner - DeAngelo
> Marchenko - Carrick
> Marincin
> 
> Andersen
> McElhinney
> 
> *UFAs:*
> Ben Smith
> Matt Hunwick
> 
> *Other UFAs:*
> Brooks Laich
> Milan Michalek
> Colin Greening
> Andrew Campbell
> 
> *Other RFAs:*
> Sergei Kalinin
> Justin Holl
> Seth Griffith
> 
> *Protect List (7F/3F/1G)*_ tentative _
> Kadri
> van Riemsdyk
> Bozak
> Komarov
> Brown
> Leipsic
> Leivo
> Rielly
> Gardiner
> Carrick
> Andersen
> 
> *Players Exposed*
> Matt Martin
> Eric Fehr
> Alexey Marchenko
> Martin Marincin
> Garret Sparks
> Antoine Bibeau
> 
> *Trading Block*
> 17th overall pick
> Jeremy Bracco
> Nikita Soshnikov
> Connor Carrick
> Kerby Rychel
> Andreas Johnsson
> 
> *Wants*
> Top-4 Defensman
> Defensive Prospects
> Picks
> 
> *Top Prospects*
> Kasperi Kapanen
> Brendan Leipsic
> Andrew Nielsen
> Travis Dermott
> Carl Grundstrom
> Joe Woll
> Dmytro Timashov
> Andreas Johnsson
> Yegor Korshkov
> Jeremy Bracco
> Rinat Valiev
> Adam Brooks
> JD Greenway
> Tobias Lindberg
> Jesper Lindgren
> Nikolai Chebykin
> Kerby Rychel
> Stephen Desrochers
> 
> *Signings*
> 
> Connor Brown - 3yrs $1.2 million
> Zach Hyman - 2yrs $1 million
> Nikita Zaitsev - 2yrs $1.7 million
> Curtis McElhinney - 1yr $850k
> Brendan Leipsic - 2yrs $800k (two-way)
> Antoine Bibeau - 2yrs $700k (two-way)
> Garret Sparks - 1yr $650k (two-way)
> 
> 
> *Trades*
> James van Riemsdyk to DAL for 6th overall pick
> UFA rights of Roman Polak to FLA for Ben Finklestein
> Tyler Bozak to ARI for Anthony DeAngelo and Lawson Crouse




Updated. Willing to move 17th overall pick, Carrick, and Bracco for an upgraded top-4 defensive/two-way defenseman.


----------



## Incetardis

5cotland said:


> *TRADE ANNOUNCEMENT*
> 
> recieve
> 
> Phil Kessel (50% retain)
> Oli Maata
> Conor Sheary
> 
> recieve
> 
> 13th OA
> Anton Stralman
> Brett Howden
> Mitchell Stephens
> 2017 2nd Rounder
> 2018 1st Rounder
> 2019 2nd Rounder




So a cup contending cap strapped team like the Pens are trading away an effective top 20 scorer like Kessel and retaining $3,400,000 on his contract for the next 5 years... Ol' Jimmy really fell off the wagon


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Incetardis said:


> So a cup contending cap strapped team like the Pens are trading away an effective top 20 scorer like Kessel and retaining $3,400,000 on his contract for the next 5 years... Ol' Jimmy really fell off the wagon




Don't forget Tampa moves all their future currency for an overrated overpaid winger.


----------



## 5cotland

Ristoreilly said:


> Don't forget Tampa moves all their future currency for an overrated overpaid winger.




Cup window is now 

And hes not too terrible for a 60-80 point player


----------



## Incetardis

Ristoreilly said:


> Don't forget Tampa moves all their future currency for an *overrated overpaid winger.*




Strongly disagree. Phil has some holes but he's still a game breaker good for 60+ points and can hold down his own line. That 3 headed monster is what allowed the Pens to roll to the cup last year and he was an integral part of that. Any GM would be crazy to break that up.


----------



## BTrotts19

Ristoreilly said:


> Don't forget Tampa moves all their future currency for an overrated overpaid winger.


----------



## Rare Jewel

They just couldn't help themselves, could they?


----------



## McMozesmadness

Tapdog said:


> *TRADE ANNOUNCEMENT*
> 
> 
> 
> Trade
> 
> A DeAngelo and L Crouse
> 
> To
> 
> 
> 
> For
> 
> T Bozak




Woooooooooooooow.


----------



## uncleben

Considering I came in to this planning to not make many trades....



 Colin Wilson (11.11% retained), Jared Boll

 Evan Cowley, Steven Hodges, 2017 2nd (45th), 2017 6th (177th)


----------



## Duke16

I confirm the Pittsburgh-Tampa trade, it won't let me reply


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

I'm getting tired of waiting for this pick.


----------



## 5cotland

Ristoreilly said:


> I'm getting tired of waiting for this pick.




Pens just confirmed the trade so he will be picking now


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*In the future, mega trades of more than 7-8 pieces (or 5 on one side) will be automatically vetoed. I've been lenient in mock drafts in the past (and in the deal above) however it gets annoying when I and many others are trying to be semi realistic and there are these ridiculous deals happening left and right.*


----------



## Duke16

select Juuso Valimaki
Pming next


----------



## 5cotland

Ristoreilly said:


> *In the future, mega trades of more than 7-8 pieces (or 5 on one side) will be automatically vetoed. I've been lenient in mock drafts in the past (and in the deal above) however it gets annoying when I and many others are trying to be semi realistic and there are these ridiculous deals happening left and right.*




I understand but the Kessel trade to the Pens involved 9 pieces total.


----------



## Duke16

Gustav Nyquist - Sidney Crosby - Brendan Gallagher
Valeri Nichushkin - Evgeni Malkin - Patric Hornqvist 
Jake Guentzel - Nick Bonino - Daniel Sprong
Scott Wilson - Matt Cullen - Tom Kuhnhackl

Brian Dumoulin - Kris Letang
Dmitry Kulikov - Anton Stralman
Mark Staal - Ryan Sproul

Matt Murray
Anders Nilsson

Trevor Daley on LTIR- *-2.77M cap space*

*Trades:*
1. 2017 5th (149), 2017 7th (211) to BUF for Anders Nilsson
2. Marc-Andre Fleury to DAL for Antti Niemi, Rights to Valeri Nichushkin, 2017 4th (121)
3. Justin Schultz to NYR for Marc Staal, 2017 1st (24)
4. Derrick Pouliot, Bryan Rust, 2017 1st (25) to DET for Gustav Nyquist, Ryan Sproul, 2017 3rd (89)
5. 2017 5th (149) for Reid Duke
6. 2018 2nd, 2019 3rd to BUF for Dmitry Kulikov
7. Tristian Jarry, Carl Hagelin @50%, 2017 1st (24), 2017 3rd (87), 2017 4th (121), 2017 6th (180) to MTL for Brendan Gallagher
8. Phil Kessel @50%, Olli Maatta, Conor Sheary to TB for Anton Stralman, Brett Howden, Mitchell Stephens, 2017 1st (Juuso Valimaki), 2018 1st, 2017 2nd (48), 2019 2nd

*Contracts:*
Trevor Daley 1y/3.33M
Valeri Nichuskin 3y/2.5M AAV
Matt Cullen 1y/1M
Anders Nilsson 1y/1M
Nick Bonino 2y/3M AAV
Dmitry Kulikov 4y/4M AAV
RFA'S Qualified
_____________
Released:
Chris Kunitz
Mark Streit
Ron Hainsey
Chad Ruhwedel 

*Top Prospects/Future Picks:*
Juuso Valimaki
2018 1st (TB)
2018 1st (PIT)
Brett Howden
Mitchell Stephens
Oskar Sundqvist
Teddy Blueger
Kasper Bjorkvist
Connor Hall
Lucas Bengsston
Dominik Simon
Reid Duke

*Picks:*
Rnd 1 #13: D Juuso Valimaki
Rnd 2 #48:
Rnd 3 #89:


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

5cotland said:


> I understand but the Kessel trade to the Pens involved 9 pieces total.




....which is more than 7-8, last I checked.


----------



## 5cotland

Ristoreilly said:


> ....which is more than 7-8, last I checked.




I meant in the real trade between Pens & Leafs


----------



## King Weber

Ristoreilly said:


> What conditional picks? Because any conditional deal listed on wikipedia was converted if it seemed likely (based on the standings or a player's current ppg).




the conditional pick that the Canucks got in return for Hansen.



> *Condition: If San Jose wins the 2016/17 Cup, the conditional 4th round pick becomes a 1st round pick for the Canucks.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

King Weber said:


> the conditional pick that the Canucks got in return for Hansen.




Right well in this mock, Washington won the Cup.

EDIT: I noticed I hadn't added the fourth. My bad.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

5cotland said:


> I meant in the real trade between Pens & Leafs




Yeah that's why in parentheses I put (or 5 on a side). Your deal was 7 for 3 which is crazy, let alone the fact that it was 7 good pieces as opposed to the Kessel trade which involved Tim Erixon, Tyler Biggs, and Scott Harrington as three of the pieces.


----------



## 5cotland

Ristoreilly said:


> Yeah that's why in parentheses I put (or 5 on a side). Your deal was 7 for 3 which is crazy, let alone the fact that it was 7 good pieces as opposed to the Kessel trade which involved Tim Erixon, Tyler Biggs, and Scott Harrington as three of the pieces.




Ahh ok. Sorry i was focusing more on the 7-8 pieces haha. Understood mate


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:




Matt Moulson (40% Retained)




2019 5th


----------



## uncleben

Ristoreilly said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Moulson (40% Retained)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2019 5th




accepted

will post an updated roster when Vegas accepts the Wilson deal

and my draft selection should be along soon


----------



## King Weber

Ristoreilly said:


> Right well in this mock, Washington won the Cup.
> 
> EDIT: I noticed I hadn't added the fourth. My bad.




No problem


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Ristoreilly said:


> *ELC's*
> 
> F - Rasmus Asplund, Sean Malone, Giorgio Estephan, Gustav Possler, Vasily Glotov
> D - Casey Fitzgerald, Anthony Florentino, Devante Stephens
> G - Cal Petersen
> 
> *Re-Signings*
> 
> Zemgus Girgensons - 2 years, $2.5M ($1.25M AAV) _Traded to LA_
> Johan Larsson - 2 years, $1.2M ($1.1M AAV)
> Marcus Foligno - 2 years, $5.5M ($2.75M AAV)
> Evan Rodrigues - 1 year, $787,500 (QO)
> Jean Dupuy - 1 year, $660K (QO)
> Cal O'Reilly - 1 year, $750K
> Cole Schneider - 1 year, $650K
> Taylor Fedun - 1 year, $650K
> Mat Bodie - 1 year, $650K
> Robin Lehner - 3 years, $11.25M ($3.75M AAV)
> Linus Ullmark - 1 year, $840K (QO) _Chosen in Expansion Draft_
> Brian Gionta - 1 year, $1M
> Brian Boyle - 2 years, $5M
> 
> *Not Qualified *- Justin Kea & Brady Austin
> 
> *Current Roster*
> 
> #9 Evander Kane ($5,250,000) - #15 Jack Eichel ($925,000) - #23 Sam Reinhart ($894,167)
> #95 Justin Bailey ($670,000) - #90 Ryan O'Reilly ($7,500,000) - #21 Kyle Okposo ($6,000,000)
> #48 William Carrier ($689,167) - #22 Johan Larsson ($1,100,000) - #13 Nicholas Baptiste ($718,833)
> #82 Marcus Foligno ($2,750,000) - #24 Brian Boyle ($2,500,000) - #12 Brian Gionta ($1,000,000)
> #71 Evan Rodrigues ($787,500) / #44 Nicolas Deslauriers ($775,000)
> 
> #6 Jake Muzzin ($4,000,000) - #55 Rasmus Ristolainen ($5,400,000)
> #29 Jake McCabe ($1,600,000) - #8 Chris Tanev ($4,450,000)
> #5 Brenden Dillon ($3,270,000) - #3 Kevin Bieksa ($4,000,000)
> #4 Josh Gorges ($3,900,000)
> 
> #40 Robin Lehner ($3,750,000) - #31 Peter Budaj ($750,000)
> 
> Payroll: $62,679,667
> Buyout: Cody Hodgson ($41,667)
> Retained: Tyler Ennis ($2,300,000), Matt Moulson ($2,000,000)
> Cap Hit: $67,021,334
> Cap Space: $5,978,666
> 
> *Rochester Americans*
> 
> Alex Nylander - Cal O'Reilly - Cole Schneider
> Giorgio Estephan - Rasmus Asplund - Eric Cornel
> Jean Dupuy - Sean Malone - Spencer Watson
> Gustav Possler - Vasily Glotov - Vaclav Karabacek
> 
> 
> Brendan Guhle - Taylor Fedun
> Justin Falk - Casey Nelson
> Matt Bodie - Anthony Florentino
> Devante Stephens / Brycen Martin / Casey Fitzgerald
> 
> Cal Petersen - Jason Kasdorf
> 
> *Trades (In)*
> 
> Chris Tanev
> Jake Muzzin
> Peter Budaj
> Kevin Bieksa
> Brenden Dillon
> Brian Boyle
> Spencer Watson
> 2017 2nd
> 2018 2nd
> 2017 3rd
> 2019 3rd
> 2017 5th
> 2019 5th
> 2017 7th
> 
> *Trades (Out)*
> 
> Zach Bogosian
> Zemgus Girgensons
> Hudson Fasching
> Cody Franson
> Anders Nilsson
> Tyler Ennis (50% Retained)
> Matt Moulson (40% Retained)
> Dmitry Kulikov
> 2017 1st
> 2017 2nd
> 2018 3rd
> 2018 7th
> 
> *What we're looking for: * Nothing really. If you want to make an offer on someone, feel free, but I'm pretty happy with my roster.




Updated


----------



## McMozesmadness

uncleben85 said:


> Considering I came in to this planning to not make many trades....
> 
> 
> 
> Colin Wilson (11.11% retained), Jared Boll
> 
> Evan Cowley, Steven Hodges, 2017 2nd (45th), 2017 6th (177th)




Confirmed


----------



## uncleben

With the 14th overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Florida Panthers are proud to select, from the Tri-City Americans of the WHL, 
C *Michael Rasmussen*!​





Round (OA)|Player|Pos.|Team|Ht., Wt.|Notes
1 (14)|Michael Rasmussen|C|Tri-City Americans|6'5", 203
3 (64)|||||via ARI
3 (91)|||||via NJD
5 (138)|||||




15th pick, Colorado (Ermo20) has been PMd.


----------



## hi

sign Kevin Shattenkirk for 6 years/$39,000,000 ($6,500,000 cap hit)

Updated roster:

Sebastian Aho - Mika Zibanejad - Elias Lindholm
Jeff Skinner - Nico Hischier - Pavel Buchnevich
Teuvo Teravainen - Jordan Staal - Marko Dano
Brock McGinn - Oscar Lindberg - Lee Stempniak
Andrej Nestrasil

Jaccob Slavin - Kevin Shattenkirk
Noah Hanifin - Brett Pesce
Klas Dahlbeck - Ryan Murphy
Dan Girardi

Cam Ward
Eddie Lack


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Colorado selects Klim Kostin via PM.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Duke16

Incetardis said:


> So a cup contending cap strapped team like the Pens are trading away an effective top 20 scorer like Kessel and retaining $3,400,000 on his contract for the next 5 years... Ol' Jimmy really fell off the wagon




I've acquired guys that Crosby no longer needs to carry in Nyquist and Gallagher, so there is no need to have Kessel playing lower in the lineup and have him getting paid 8 mil. I also have cost-effective players like Guentzel and Sprong who could fulfill those third line duties. I've improved the prospect pool with bringing in Valimaki, Howden, Stephens and an extra 2018 1st in what looks to be a pretty strong draft. The team is still very much a contender and the future will be bright with some of these acquisitions.


----------



## Duke16

still looking for upgrades on Bonino and Cullen. Ryan Sproul is available for 2017 picks.


----------



## belair

Some guys have traded their entire team and we're not even halfway through the first round. Let's put some odds out on the first GM switched to auto pick.


----------



## Incetardis

With the 16th overall pick from the 2017 NHL Entry draft the St. Louis Blues are proud to select from the Mississauga Steelheads of the Ontario Hockey League *Nicolas Hague*


----------



## Incetardis

DukeChoof said:


> I've acquired guys that Crosby no longer needs to carry in Nyquist and Gallagher, so there is no need to have Kessel playing lower in the lineup and have him getting paid 8 mil. I also have cost-effective players like Guentzel and Sprong who could fulfill those third line duties. I've improved the prospect pool with bringing in Valimaki, Howden, Stephens and an extra 2018 1st in what looks to be a pretty strong draft. The team is still very much a contender and the future will be bright with some of these acquisitions.




Except you hamstrung your team by retaining $3,400,000 on Kessel for the next 5 years! Kessel's a divisive type of player so I get that some people think he's overrated and overpaid. The massive retention is really the only part of the trade that seems terribly unrealistic to me.


----------



## Duke16

belair said:


> Some guys have traded their entire team and we're not even halfway through the first round. Let's put some odds out on the first GM switched to auto pick.




I've got 9 original forwards, 3 original D and 1 original G haha


----------



## Incetardis

*Notice to GMs*... After looking over my roster I have a serious unbalance of left shooting over right shooting forwards. Interested in adding a righty (prefereably with size) to my top 9 in either a swap for a current forward or in a deal for a propect or pick. Tarasenko being the only non starter. Send me an offer!


----------



## Duke16

Incetardis said:


> Except you hamstrung your team by retaining $3,400,000 on Kessel for the next 5 years! Kessel's a divisive type of player so I get that some people think he's overrated and overpaid. The massive retention is really the only part of the trade that seems terribly unrealistic to me.




It's not ideal, but there are ways around it. I've actually freed up a bit of the Pens cap space from the start. I'm also going to have guys on ELC'S or very cheap Contracts to fill out the roster, so it won't be much of any issue until the final year or two


----------



## uncleben

*Florida Panthers*

*Forwards*
[table="head;width=700]LW|C|RW
Jonathan Huberdeau (23, LW, _5.9_)|Aleksander Barkov (21, C, _5.9_)|Jaromir Jagr (45, RW, _3.0_)
Jussi Jokinen (33, LW, _4.0_)|Vincent Trocheck (23, C, _4.75_)|Thomas Vanek (33, RW, _1.9_)
Colin Wilson (27, LW, _3.5_)|Nick Bjugstad (24, C, _4.1_)|Colton Sceviour (27, RW, _0.95_)
Matt Moulson (33, LW, _3.0_)|Derek MacKenzie (35, C, _1.3_)|Jon Marchessault (26, RW, _0.75_)
|Michael Sgarbossa (24, C, _0.71_)|
||
Alexander Delnov (23, LW, _1.025_)|Jayce Hawryluk (21, C, _0.925_)|Jared Boll (30, RW, _0.9_)
Kyle Rau (24, LW, _0.874125_)|Jared McCann (20, C, _0.894167_)|Casey Bailey (25, RW, _0.8_)
Dryden Hunt (21, LW, _0.809167_)|Alexander Kerfoot (22, C, _0.888_)|Denis Malgin (20, RW, _0.69_)
Dennis Yan (19, LW, _0.7175_)|Juho Lammikko (21, C, _0.7175_)|Chase Balisy (25, RW, _0.65_)
|Matt Buckles (21, C, _0.66_)|
[/table]



*Defence*
[table="head;width=700]LD|RD
Keith Yandle (30, LD, _6.35_)|Aaron Ekblad (21, RD, _7.5_)
Mark Pysyk (25, LD, _3.0238_)|Alex Petrovic (25, RD, _2.95_)
Michael Matheson (23, LD, _0.925_)|Roman Polak (30, RD, _1.3_)
|Steven Santini (22, RD, _0.925_)
|
Ian McCoshen (21, LD, _0.925_)|Linus Hultstrom (24, RD, _0.7925_)
Michael Downing (21, LD, _0.82_)|Thomas Schemitsch (20, RD, _0.7175_)
Daniel Walcott (23, LD, _0.65_)|Luke Witkowski (26, RD, _0.65_)
[/table]


*Goalies*
[table="head;width=700]G|G
Roberto Luongo (37, G, _4.533333_)|James Reimer (28, G, _3.4_)
|
Sam Brittain (24, G, _0.8_)|Adam Wilcox (24, G, _0.75_)
Samuel Montembeault (20, G, _0.725833_)|
[/table]​

UFA
Shawn Thornton (39, RW, _0.6_), Brody Sutter (25, C, _0.6_)
...
Jakub Kindl (30, LD, _2.04_), Brent Regner (27, RD, _0.6_)
...
Reto Berra (30, G, _1.45_)

RFA
Graham Black (24, C, _0.65_), Tim Bozon (22, LW, _0.6375_)
...
MacKenzie Weegar (23, RD, _0.68_), Reece Scarlett (23, RD, _0.6_)
...
Colin Stevens (23, G, _0.71_)

Unsigned
Adam Mascherin (18, LW, '16), Jon Ang (18, C, '16), Maxim Mamin (22, LW, '16), Karch Bachman (19, LW, '15), Chris Wilkie (20, RW, '15), Patrick Shea (19, C, '15), Joe Wegwerth (20, LW, '14), Miguel Fidler (20, LW, '14), Yaroslav Kosov (23, LW, '11)
...
Linus Nassen (18, LD, '16), Riley Stillman (18, LD, '16)
...
Ryan Bednard (19, G, '15), Hugo Fagerblom (21, G, '14), Sergei Gayduchenko (27, G, '07)

*Projected 2017-18 Cap Hit: 70.667133*
*Projected 2017-18 Cap Space: 2.332867*


*Draft Picks:*
*2017:*
1st(14) - Michael Rasmussen (C)
3rd(64; via ARI)
3rd(91; via NJD, SJS)
5th(138)
*2018:*
1st
2nd(via ARI)
3rd
3rd(via TBL)
5th
6th
7th
*2019:*
1st
2nd
3rd
4th
6th
7th


*Signings:*
Mark Pysyk - 3 yr, 3.0238 per
Jaromir Jagr - 1 yr, 3 per
Michael Sgarbossa - 2 yr, 0.71 per
Alex Petrovic - 3 yr, 2.95 per
Thomas Vanek - 1 yr, 1.9 per
Kyle Rau - 2 yr, 0.874125 per
Casey Bailey - 1 yr, 0.8 per
Chase Balisy - 2 yr, 0.65 per
Alexander Kerfoot - 3 yr, 0.9 per
Roman Polak - 2 yr, 1.3 per
Luke Witkoswki - 2 yr, 0.65 per
Matt Buckles - 3 yr, 0.66 per
Alexander Delnov - 1 yr, 1.025 per
Sam Brittain - 2 yr, 0.8 per
Adam Wilcox - 1 yr, 0.75 per

*Trades:*
To Florida: Casey Bailey
To Ottawa: Paul Thompson, future considerations

To Florida: Steven Santini, Alex Kerfoot, 2017 3rd(91)
To New Jersey: Henrik Borgstrom

To Florida: Roman Polak
To New Jersey: Benjamin Finkelstein

To Florida: Dennis Yan, Luke Witkowski, Daniel Walcott, 2018 3rd
To Tampa Bay: Reilly Smith, Joshua Brown

To Florida: Matt Moulson (40%)
To Tampa Bay: 2019 5th

To Florida: Colin Wilson (11.11%), Jared Boll
To Tampa Bay: Evan Cowley, Steven Hodges, 2017 2nd(45), 2017 6th(177)


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Pittsburgh, please post an up to date cap status. I've been told you are way over.


----------



## Duke16

Ristoreilly said:


> Pittsburgh, please post an up to date cap status. I've been told you are way over.




I've just calculated it to $71 551 667 ($1 448 333 cap space) - including Kessel retention
Source: CapFriendly


----------



## Patmac40

With the 17th overall pick, the Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to select Callan Foote.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|6|Cale Makar|
D/R​
|
5'11"​
|
179 lbs​
|
10-30-1998​
|Brooks (AJHL)
*1*
|17|Callan Foote|
D/R​
|
6'4"​
|
210 lbs​
|
12-13-1998​
|Kelowna (WHL)
*2*
|60||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|110||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|118||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|141||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|172||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|203||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|

Next GM has been PM'd


----------



## Incetardis

Patmac40 said:


> With the 17th overall pick, the Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to select Callan Foote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Round*
> |
> *Pick​*
> |
> *Player​*
> |
> *Pos/Sht​*
> |
> *Height​*
> |
> *Weight​*
> |
> *Birthdate​*
> |
> *Current Team (League)​*
> ------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
> *1*
> |6|Cale Makar|
> D/R​
> |
> 5'11"​
> |
> 179 lbs​
> |
> 10-30-1998​
> |Brooks (AJHL)
> *1*
> |17|Callan Foote|
> D/R​
> |
> 6'4"​
> |
> 210 lbs​
> |
> 12-13-1998​
> |Kelowna (WHL)
> *2*
> |60||
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> *4*
> |110||
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> *4*
> |118||
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> *5*
> |141||
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> *6*
> |172||
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> *7*
> |203||
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> 
> Next GM has been PM'd




I'd make a good wager that this is the guy they actually pick.


----------



## Patmac40

Incetardis said:


> I'd make a good wager that this is the guy they actually pick.




That's who I'm hoping for in that range, just makes sense.


----------



## Duke16

Incetardis said:


> I'd make a good wager that this is the guy they actually pick.




I hope not


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

DukeChoof said:


> I've just calculated it to $71 551 667 ($1 448 333 cap space) - including Kessel retention
> Source: CapFriendly




Show a full roster please.


----------



## Incetardis

DukeChoof said:


> It's not ideal, but there are ways around it. I've actually freed up a bit of the Pens cap space from the start. I'm also going to have guys on ELC'S or very cheap Contracts to fill out the roster, so it won't be much of any issue until the final year or two




Fair enough... The fact that you've considered how it would effect your roster eases my troubled mind a bit


----------



## Duke16

Ristoreilly said:


> Show a full roster please.




Seriously..........
I'm on it


----------



## Duke16

Incetardis said:


> Fair enough... The fact that you've considered how it would effect your roster eases my troubled mind a bit




I wouldn't usually make so many big Trades, just trying to spice things up a bit haha


----------



## Duke16

2017-18  cap
Nyquist: $5 250 000
Crosby: $10 900 000
Gallagher: $2 750 000
Nichushkin: $2 500 000
Malkin: $9 500 000
Hornqvist: $4 750 000
Guentzel: $742 500
Bonino: $3 000 000
Sprong: $742 500
Wilson: $625 000
Cullen: $1 000 000
Kuhnhackl: $660 000
Forwards: $42 420 000

Dumoulin: $800 000
Letang: $7 250 000
Kulikov: $4 000 000
Stralman: $4 500 000
Staal: $6 000 000
Sproul: $650 000
Defense: $23 200 000

Murray: $3 750 000
Nilsson: $1 000 000
Goalies: $4 750 000

Kessel: $3 400 000
Hagelin: $2 000 000
Niemi: $2 500 000

Total: $78 020 000

I'll admit that in my first add I accidentally recorded AAV rather than actual 2017-18 cap hit, which resulted in me being under the cap before. A corresponding move will be made to get me back under $73 000 000


----------



## FlamerForLife

looking to move back from 19 and add another 2nd round pick


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

DukeChoof said:


> 2017-18  cap
> Nyquist: $5 250 000
> Crosby: $10 900 000
> Gallagher: $2 750 000
> Nichushkin: $2 500 000
> Malkin: $9 500 000
> Hornqvist: $4 750 000
> Guentzel: $742 500
> Bonino: $3 000 000
> Sprong: $742 500
> Wilson: $625 000
> Cullen: $1 000 000
> Kuhnhackl: $660 000
> Forwards: $42 420 000
> 
> Dumoulin: $800 000
> Letang: $7 250 000
> Kulikov: $4 000 000
> Stralman: $4 500 000
> Staal: $6 000 000
> Sproul: $650 000
> Defense: $23 200 000
> 
> Murray: $3 750 000
> Nilsson: $1 000 000
> Goalies: $4 750 000
> 
> Kessel: $3 400 000
> Haglein: $20 000 000
> 
> Total: $75 770 000
> 
> I'll admit that in my first add I accidentally recorded AAV rather than actual 2017-18 cap hit, which resulted in me being under the cap before. A corresponding move will be made to get me back under $73 000 000



You'll also have to carry more than 20 players...


----------



## TT1

*Needs:*

Picks/prospects/young NHL'ers

*Assets available for trade:*

Weber
Carl Hagelin (50% retained)
Petry
Beaulieu
Shaw
Carr
Plekanec
Mitchell
Byron
Danault
Lehkonen
Markov
Emelin
Nesterov
Benn
Neuvirth

*Notable Prospects:*

Clayon Keller
Dylan Strome
Rubtsov
Sanheim
McCarron
Sergachev
Kunin
Carter Hart
Kyle Wood
Tristan Jarry
Mete
De La Rose
Hudon
McNiven
Lindgren
Fucale
Juulsen

*Picks:*

1 (11): *Martin Necas*
1 (12): *Elias Pettersson*
1 (28):
1 (30):
2 (42):
2 (51):
2 (59):
2 (63):
3 (63):
3 (87):
3 (90):
4 (121):
5 (152):
6 (180):

I am the pick baron.


----------



## Duke16

Looking to deal Marc Staal+ for a cheap defender. DM if interested.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Select Nicholas Suzuki.


----------



## TT1

MTL has cap flexibility, we can take on your cap dumps if you add a prospect or pick (situational of course).


----------



## belair

Technically in the off-season teams are allowed to exceed the cap by 10%.


----------



## Ermo20

receive

Vladislav Kamenev
21st overall
Mattias Ekholm

 receive

Johnny Gaudreau
Emile Poirier

Losing Ellis and now Ekholm weakens our depth on defense, but it was hard to turn down an offer with Johnny Hockey, which creates an elite, under-24 forward core of Gaudreau, Forsberg, and Johansen.


----------



## FlamerForLife

select Kristian Vesalainen.
PM'ing next.


----------



## FlamerForLife

Ermo20 said:


> receive
> 
> Vladislav Kamenev
> 21st overall
> Mattias Ekholm
> 
> receive
> 
> Johnny Gaudreau
> Emile Poirier
> 
> Losing Ellis and now Ekholm weakens our depth on defense, but it was hard to turn down an offer with Johnny Hockey, which creates an elite, under-24 forward core of Gaudreau, Forsberg, and Johansen.




Lol this is one of the most unrealistic mock's I've participated in.


----------



## uncleben

DukeChoof said:


> *TRADE*
> acquire
> Mark Barbeiro
> Blake Comeau
> 
> acquire
> Marc Staal
> Carl Hagelin's Retained Salary Expense
> Antti Niemi's Retained Salary Expense
> 2018 3rd




unfortunately "retaining salary expense" is not a thing.


----------



## belair

Seriously guys.


----------



## Duke16

uncleben85 said:


> unfortunately "retaining salary expense" is not a thing.




I didn't know what to call it, but there must be a way of making this dead cap part of the transaction under the CBA


----------



## uncleben

DukeChoof said:


> I didn't know what to call it, but there must be a way of making this dead cap part of the transaction under the CBA




unfortunately there is not 

once you retain salary, the only way for it to go away is to wait it out


----------



## edguy

listening to offers on 20. Will pick in an hour if no deal reached.


----------



## Duke16

uncleben85 said:


> unfortunately there is not
> 
> once you retain salary, the only way for it to go away is to wait it out




I just did a bit of reading on retained salary transactions and didn't see anything that shuts down what I did. It's very similar to trading someone on the LTIR or someone who has opted out of their contract. (Ie. Horton trade, Datsyuk trade)


----------



## MackAttack26

Taking last calls on our 1st (23rd overall) tonight. Looking to acquire a top-6 RW, willing to add other good prospects/some roster players to get it done.


----------



## Sundinisagod

TT1 said:


> To MTL: 11 + 42 + Sanheim + Hart + Rubtsov + cap dump (we'll figure out who the cap dump is today, i wanted to post the trade before i went to bed because i have back 2 back picks)
> 
> To Philly: Carey Price
> 
> Lost Price but gained a bunch of very good prospects (including Necas/Pettersson who are 2 of my favorite prospects), we have Jarry/Hart/Lindgren in the pipeline so we should be fine in nets.





To complete the transaction, Philly sends G Michal Neuvirth to Montreal.


 Price


 #11 + #42 + Sanheim + Hart + Rubstov + Neuvirth


----------



## uncleben

DukeChoof said:


> I just did a bit of reading on retained salary transactions and didn't see anything that shuts down what I did. It's very similar to trading someone on the LTIR or someone who has opted out of their contract. (Ie. Horton trade, Datsyuk trade)






NHL CBA said:


> 50.5 Team Payroll Range System...
> ...
> (e) "Payroll Room."
> ...
> -(iii) Prohibition on Transfers of Payroll Room.
> A Club may not sell, assign, trade, transfer or otherwise hypothecate its Payroll Room (including, without limitation, by trading a Cap Advantage Recapture charge or obligations pursuant to a Retained Salary Transaction)...
> ...
> --(C)...
> ---(6)...the Club Trading the Player retains the amounts of its Retained Salary obligations for the life of the Retained Salary SPC





Sorry man


The reason trades like Horton and Datsyuk work is because the teams were transferring _player contracts_ (Horton was/is on LTIR but with a valid SPC, and Datsyuk, while he retired (semantically different than opting out of a contract), he held off on his retirement, no submitting his papers until Detroit could trade his active contract to Arizona. Only after the trade did he formally retire, leaving ARI with the cap hit).
You no longer own the player contracts in question, and the CBA is quite explicit in trading money or cap space independent of contracts.


----------



## TT1

Sundinisagod said:


> To complete the transaction, Philly sends G Michal Neuvirth to Montreal.
> 
> 
> Price
> 
> 
> #11 + #42 + Sanheim + Hart + Rubstov + Neuvirth




confirmed


----------



## hi

I use https://www.capfriendly.com/armchair-gm/ to calculate my cap hits and to keep track of my roster. It's really simple



> When a team trades a player, they have the option to retain a part of their salary (and cap hit). The team who retains the salary then pays the retained percentage of the salary, and also retains the percentage of the cap hit until the contract expires.




So for trading Hagelin with 50% retained that would be $2,000,000 counting against your cap until after the 2018-19 season no matter what.



DukeChoof said:


> *TRADE*
> acquire:
> Antti Niemi
> Rights to Valeri Nichushkin
> 2017 4th (121)
> 
> acquire:
> Marc-Andre Fleury
> ____________________
> 
> buyout the contract of Antti Niemi




And for Niemi you chose to buy him out and you can not trade a buy out cap hit.


----------



## Duke16

uncleben85 said:


> Sorry man




Okay, thanks for clarifying. Trade vetoed. If I didn't get myself in such a mess I wouldn't have to be so overly creative haha.


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud to select *20h* Overall From Kelowna of the WHL

*Kole Lind*






1 (20)- *Kole Lind*, Right Wing, 6'1, 176lbs, Kelowna (WHL)

Pming next​


----------



## Sundinisagod

Sundinisagod said:


> Schenn (5.125) - Giroux (8.275) - Simmonds (3.975)
> Konecny (.894) - Filpulla (5.0) - Voracek (8.25)
> Raffl (2.35) - Couturier (4.333) - Lindblom (.894)
> Cousins (.9) - Bellamare (1.45) - Read (3.625)
> Weise (2.35)
> Laughton (.9)
> 
> Provorov (.894) - MacDonald (5.0)
> Gostisbehere (2.5) - Gudas (3.35)
> Hagg (.894) - Manning (.975)
> Morin (.863)
> 
> Price (6.5)
> Stolarz (1.0)
> 
> *Salary Cap:* 71.797M
> *Cap Space:* 1.203M
> 
> *Signings:* Gostisbehere 2.5m x 2 yrs, Lindblom .894m x 3 yrs, Stolarz 1.0m x 2 yrs, Cousins .9 x 1 yr, Laughton .9 x 1 yr
> *Released:* VandeVelde, Lyubimov, Del Zotto, Schultz, Mason
> *Trades:* Price for #11 + #42 + Sanheim + Hart + Rubstov + Neuvirth
> 
> *Top Prospects:*
> 
> Oskar Lindblom
> Philipe Myers
> Samuel Morin
> Pascal Laberge
> Felix Sandstrom
> 
> *2017 Draft Picks:*
> 
> Round 1 - #11 - _traded_
> Round 2 - #42 - _traded_
> Round 3 - #73 - Joni Ikonen - C
> Round 3 - #81 - Ivan Chekhovich - LW
> Round 4 - #104 - Fabian Zetterlund - RW
> Round 4 - #106 -
> Round 4 - #108
> Round 5 - #135
> Round 6 - #166
> Round 7 - #197




Updated.

Rumour has it, Philly is going to welcome Carey Price to the city of brotherly love with a massive contract extension, expect an announcement in the coming days.


----------



## Duke16

Jake Guentzel - Sidney Crosby - Brendan Gallagher
Gustav Nyquist - Evgeni Malkin - Patric Hornqvist 
Valeri Nichushkin - Alexander Burmistrov - Daniel Sprong
Scott Wilson - Matt Cullen - Tom Kuhnhackl

Brian Dumoulin - Kris Letang
Dmitry Kulikov - Anton Stralman
Mark Barberio - XXXXX

Matt Murray
Anders Nilsson

Trevor Daley on LTIR: *2.795M cap space*

*Trades:*
*1.* 2017 5th (149), 2017 7th (211) to BUF for Anders Nilsson
*2.* Marc-Andre Fleury to DAL for Antti Niemi, Rights to Valeri Nichushkin, 2017 4th (121)
*3.* Justin Schultz to NYR for Marc Staal, 2017 1st (24)
*4.* Derrick Pouliot, Bryan Rust, 2017 1st (25) to DET for Gustav Nyquist, Ryan Sproul, 2017 3rd (89)
*5.* 2017 5th (149) for Reid Duke
*6.* 2018 2nd, 2019 3rd to BUF for Dmitry Kulikov
*7.* Tristian Jarry, Carl Hagelin @50%, 2017 1st (24), 2017 3rd (87), 2017 4th (121), 2017 6th (180) to MTL for Brendan Gallagher
*8.* Phil Kessel @50%, Olli Maatta, Conor Sheary to TB for Anton Stralman, Brett Howden, Mitchell Stephens, 2017 1st (Juuso Valimaki), 2018 1st, 2017 2nd (48), 2019 2nd
*9.* Marc Staal to COL for Mark Barberio
*10.* Nick Bonino, Ryan Sproul to ARZ for Alexander Burmistrov, Cam Dineen. 2018 2nd (ARZ)

*Contracts:*
Trevor Daley 1y/3.33M
Valeri Nichuskin 3y/2.5M AAV
Matt Cullen 1y/1M
Anders Nilsson 1y/1M
Nick Bonino 2y/3M AAV
Dmitry Kulikov 4y/4M AAV
RFA'S Qualified
_____________
Released:
Chris Kunitz
Mark Streit
Ron Hainsey
Chad Ruhwedel 

*Top Prospects/Future Picks:*
Juuso Valimaki
2018 1st (TB)
2018 1st (PIT)
Brett Howden
Mitchell Stephens
Oskar Sundqvist
Teddy Blueger
Thomas Di Pauli
Kasper Bjorkvist
Cam Dineen
Connor Hall
Lucas Bengsston
Dominik Simon
Reid Duke

*Picks:*
Rnd 1 #13: D Juuso Valimaki
Rnd 2 #48:
Rnd 3 #89:


----------



## Duke16

*TRADE*
 receive
Mark Barberio

 receive
Marc Staal


----------



## Ermo20

DukeChoof said:


> *TRADE*
> receive
> Mark Barberio
> 
> receive
> Marc Staal




 confirm. This trade fills a huge need at left defense and gives us a defensive core of Staal, Zadorov, Pulock, Johnson, and Barrie moving forward (of whom the latter two are available).


----------



## Duke16

Matt Cullen for a mid-late pick
Nick Bonino + Prospects for a Centerman~3M


----------



## TT1

Sundinisagod said:


> Updated.
> 
> Rumour has it, Philly is going to welcome Carey Price to the city of brotherly love with a massive contract extension, expect an announcement in the coming days.




This'll be interesting, it's a source of a lot of drama in MTL


----------



## belair

DukeChoof said:


> Gustav Nyquist - Sidney Crosby - Brendan Gallagher
> Valeri Nichushkin - Evgeni Malkin - Patric Hornqvist
> Jake Guentzel - Nick Bonino - Daniel Sprong
> Scott Wilson - Matt Cullen - Tom Kuhnhackl
> 
> Brian Dumoulin - Kris Letang
> Dmitry Kulikov - Anton Stralman
> Mark Barberio - Ryan Sproul
> 
> Matt Murray
> Anders Nilsson


----------



## Duke16

belair said:


>




Apparently getting Crosby quality linemates , improving the defense core and giving the prospect system a huge boost while remaining competitive is an L... good to know.
Not to mention that Guentzel and Sprong are good young players that deserve a chance at increased ice time, which justifies moving away from 2 of the members of the HBK line. I Also still have Daley, just need to clear cap so I can activate him.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Busy tonight, may be able to update the OP but it may have to wait until tomorrow morning, just so everyone knows.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Ermo20 said:


> receive
> 
> Vladislav Kamenev
> 21st overall
> Mattias Ekholm
> 
> receive
> 
> Johnny Gaudreau
> Emile Poirier
> 
> Losing Ellis and now Ekholm weakens our depth on defense, but it was hard to turn down an offer with Johnny Hockey, which creates an elite, under-24 forward core of Gaudreau, Forsberg, and Johansen.




Confirmed



It's sad to see JG go but luckily he was below our line of vision.


----------



## FlamerForLife

Pondcake said:


> Confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad to see JG go but luckily he was below our line of vision.




What a joke.


----------



## belair

DukeChoof said:


> Apparently getting Crosby quality linemates , improving the defense core and giving the prospect system a huge boost while remaining competitive is an L... good to know.
> Not to mention that Guentzel and Sprong are good young players that deserve a chance at increased ice time, which justifies moving away from 2 of the members of the HBK line.




Crosby doesn't need quality linemates, he needs depth behind him. Pittsburgh needs to win the game when he's not on the ice.

Regardless, I'm just bugging.


----------



## Duke16

belair said:


> Crosby doesn't need quality linemates, he needs depth behind him. Pittsburgh needs to win the game when he's not on the ice.
> 
> Regardless, I'm just bugging.




I'm working on acquiring some better depth at center ice. Plus I think Kulikov and Stralman are great defensive D that could help the Pens out greatly. On a side note, if I just switch Guentzel and Sprong with Gallagher and Nyquist, that is better depth than what the Pens previously had.


----------



## TT1

So much salt in this mock


----------



## Duke16

TT1 said:


> So much salt in this mock




I'm just getting ripped apart, that's why I need to run the Leafs...or just a team that wasn't over the cap to start


----------



## uncleben

DukeChoof said:


> I'm just getting ripped apart, that's why I need to run the Leafs...or just a team that wasn't over the cap to start




Haha 

I think people just get uncomfortable with how fantastical a fantasy draft can be.
Like, even me, I made sure to keep my core intact, but like half my roster is new 
Pretty much no team would make 6 trades leading up to the draft like I did (even trades as small as some of mine), but that's the fun of having full control of a team.


You should try a sim league, Duke.
Man I miss those!


----------



## Duke16

uncleben85 said:


> Haha
> 
> I think people just get uncomfortable with how fantastical a fantasy draft can be.
> Like, even me, I made sure to keep my core intact, but like half my roster is new
> Pretty much no team would make 6 trades leading up to the draft like I did (even trades as small as some of mine), but that's the fun of having full control of a team.
> 
> 
> You should try a sim league, Duke.
> Man I miss those!




Next time I join one of these, I swear to keep it more realistic. I try to go for big Trades just for the reactions too often, like the Crosby one. I knew it was dumb and unrealistic. And trading for Reid Duke...why?


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

take Popuguyev


----------



## uncleben

Pondcake said:


> take Popuguyev



did you contact Anaheim, or does that still need to be done?


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

uncleben85 said:


> did you contact Anaheim, or does that still need to be done?




Yes I pmd ana


----------



## heusy_79

Will take offers on #22 for the next hour (GM after me is not online or I would just pick). Looking to move down or swap the pick for a prospect or young forward.


----------



## heusy_79

Thanks to everyone who sent in offers overnight, but I'm going to go ahead and pick.

With the 22nd overall pick, the Anaheim Ducks select, from St Cloud State (NCAA), 

C Ryan Poehling



PM sent


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Alright, this is getting WAY out of hand. Some of you are going way too far with your deals and it's really getting on my nerves. 

- Colton Parayko =/= Nico Hischier
- The difference between 2nd and 3rd is not Fleury + Saarela + a 3rd
- Montreal, is never, in a million years, going to trade Price (let alone ALL of their talent)
- Calgary is never, in a million years, going to trade Gaudreau
- That Kessel deal? Really?
- At no point in a draft will a team ONLY HAVE ONE DRAFT PICK

From now on, I'm vetoing any trade that's REMOTELY unrealistic. We are at 550 posts AND NOT EVEN OUT OF THE FIRST ROUND. Seriously?

I have no problem with teams making tons of deals SO LONG AS they make some sort of sense with their roster. Take my deals for example.

I'll be hosting another one in May, and those who want to deal all of your stars and/or picks away, I hope you think twice about joining.*


----------



## heusy_79

^ 100% agree. I would prefer that these mock drafts (attempt to) simulate what may happen, and leave the big fantasy trades for the GM games in the fantasy section.


----------



## Duke16

Sorry for the Kessel trade, but I'm in cap hell as is. I thought that Sprong and Guentzel deserved extended opportunities as well.
I think that most of my other trades have put me in the right direction.


----------



## BTrotts19

Ristoreilly said:


> *Alright, this is getting WAY out of hand. Some of you are going way too far with your deals and it's really getting on my nerves.
> 
> - Colton Parayko =/= Nico Hischier
> - The difference between 2nd and 3rd is not Fleury + Saarela + a 3rd
> - Montreal, is never, in a million years, going to trade Price (let alone ALL of their talent)
> - Calgary is never, in a million years, going to trade Gaudreau
> - That Kessel deal? Really?
> - At no point in a draft will a team ONLY HAVE ONE DRAFT PICK
> 
> From now on, I'm vetoing any trade that's REMOTELY unrealistic. We are at 550 posts AND NOT EVEN OUT OF THE FIRST ROUND. Seriously?
> 
> I have no problem with teams making tons of deals SO LONG AS they make some sort of sense with their roster. Take my deals for example.
> 
> I'll be hosting another one in May, and those who want to deal all of your stars and/or picks away, I hope you think twice about joining.*




agreed. think some GM's would be fired immediately by owners if some of these were attempted in real life. We all wanna "stand in the shoes" of a real GM of the team we follow but the complete dismantlement of teams would never happen.


----------



## Duke16

acquire
Nick Bonino
Ryan Sproul

 acquire
Alexander Burmistrov 
Cam Dineen
2018 2nd (MIN)

Burmistrov signs 1y/1.1M


----------



## Tapdog

DukeChoof said:


> acquire
> Nick Bonino
> Ryan Sproul
> 
> acquire
> Alexander Burmistrov
> Cam Dineen
> 2018 2nd (MIN)
> 
> Burmistrov signs 1y/1.1M






Confirm, this deal help the Coyotes shore up the bottom six forwards as well for defensive depth.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Edmonton selects Lias Andersson via PM.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Incetardis

Ristoreilly said:


> *Alright, this is getting WAY out of hand. Some of you are going way too far with your deals and it's really getting on my nerves.
> 
> - Colton Parayko =/= Nico Hischier
> - The difference between 2nd and 3rd is not Fleury + Saarela + a 3rd
> - Montreal, is never, in a million years, going to trade Price (let alone ALL of their talent)
> - Calgary is never, in a million years, going to trade Gaudreau
> - That Kessel deal? Really?
> - At no point in a draft will a team ONLY HAVE ONE DRAFT PICK
> 
> From now on, I'm vetoing any trade that's REMOTELY unrealistic. We are at 550 posts AND NOT EVEN OUT OF THE FIRST ROUND. Seriously?
> 
> I have no problem with teams making tons of deals SO LONG AS they make some sort of sense with their roster. Take my deals for example.
> 
> I'll be hosting another one in May, and those who want to deal all of your stars and/or picks away, I hope you think twice about joining.*




I'd agree. I think maybe next time putting a cap on trading or at least frequency of trading might help slow things down a little. Once I traded Parayko for 2nd OA everything snowballed.


----------



## edguy

Capping amount of trades has never gone well in these, and is a recipe for disaster. We just need GMs to stay within the realm of realism.


----------



## Incetardis

... With that said still* looking to add a right shooting forward* into my top 9. As things stand Reaves is my only one


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Incetardis said:


> I'd agree. I think maybe next time putting a cap on trading or at least frequency of trading might help slow things down a little. Once I traded Parayko for 2nd OA everything snowballed.






edguy said:


> Capping amount of trades has never gone well in these, and is a recipe for disaster. We just need GMs to stay within the realm of realism.




Ed is correct. It's a good idea in theory, but honestly it turns people away. Like I said, do 1,000 trades if you want, so long as they make sense (I'm obviously hyperbolizing).


----------



## Incetardis

edguy said:


> Capping amount of trades has never gone well in these, and is a recipe for disaster. We just need GMs to stay within the realm of realism.




Fair enough but I think frequency of trades makes sense. Like 1 per day. Other than deadline day the odds of an actual GM pulling the trigger on multiple deals on the same day are slim.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

For May, I'm leaning towards instituting a new rule that I've seen on GM games where both teams have to PM me their deals and get a reply of approval from me before posting them.

Similar to a trade call like the real NHL gas.


----------



## Get North

select Maxime Comtois.

Pming next GM


----------



## heusy_79

Ristoreilly said:


> For May, I'm leaning towards instituting a new rule that I've seen on GM games where both teams have to PM me their deals and get a reply of approval from me before posting them.
> 
> Similar to a trade call like the real NHL gas.




It's a good idea, but may get tricky if folks are trying to move their current pick at the draft.


----------



## Tapdog

Ristoreilly said:


> For May, I'm leaning towards instituting a new rule that I've seen on GM games where both teams have to PM me their deals and get a reply of approval from me before posting them.
> 
> Similar to a trade call like the real NHL gas.




Always an option when you run the show Risto but oh will it slow things down.

My take, everyone has their ideas on what a team would look like. I have no issues with trades (many or few) but like you I feel they need to be realistic.

Just my take.


----------



## TT1

Wait, why would Montreal NEVER trade Price? He's a UFA this season and he's most likely gonna get close to 10M, at the very least 9M+. I don't think moving him is unreasonable..

That being said i did make a lot of moves (1st time this has happened) , i wanted to go into this mock and try something new. For example i can see our management easily moving Galchenyuk, but I can't see us moving guys like Pacioretty/Gallagher/Radulov.


----------



## Teemu

An easier solution could be to ban NMC/NTC trades without commissioner approval. Tapdog's right in that sending all trades through you will hamper the selection speed.


----------



## Duke16

delete


----------



## Tapdog

Teemu said:


> An easier solution could be to ban NMC/NTC trades without commissioner approval. Tapdog's right in that sending all trades through you will hamper the selection speed.




That is actually a pretty solid idea with Commissioner approval on deals with NMC/NTC. My only add to that is possibly have an Associate Comm. to help speed up the process because well work has to happen once and a while.

Bottom line is this is to have fun with the thought of running your own team. 
For me I am an Oiler guy but like most think I know the sport fairly well lol. Arizona came available late so I jumped on it. With Arizona I make more deals than if I had the Oilers, a team I know much better.

Anyway this is all good. Now for those reading this get back to your messages and respond to my trade proposals


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

TT1 said:


> Wait, why would Montreal NEVER trade Price? He's a UFA this season and he's most likely gonna get close to 10M, at the very least 9M+. I don't think moving him is unreasonable..
> 
> That being said i did make a lot of moves (1st time this has happened) , i wanted to go into this mock and try something new. For example i can see our management easily moving Galchenyuk, but I can't see us moving guys like Pacioretty/Gallagher/Radulov.




Look at what happened to your team when he got hurt. Montreal is not fundamentally a good enough team without Price behind them. He's by far the best goaltender in the NHL, and by far the Habs version of Crosby, Ovy, McJesus, etc. Whatever money he wants, I'm sure MB gives him.



heusy_79 said:


> It's a good idea, but may get tricky if folks are trying to move their current pick at the draft.






Tapdog said:


> Always an option when you run the show Risto but oh will it slow things down.
> 
> My take, everyone has their ideas on what a team would look like. I have no issues with trades (many or few) but like you I feel they need to be realistic.
> 
> Just my take.




That's a good point and it's exactly why I haven't done it to this point, however it may very well reduce the deals that happen.



Teemu said:


> An easier solution could be to ban NMC/NTC trades without commissioner approval. Tapdog's right in that sending all trades through you will hamper the selection speed.




We've tried the NMC thing before, and people then complain if it is deemed that they player wouldn't waive to the new team. A vote takes too long but I don't want to have too much power.

Another thing I'm thinking about is having all UFA signings go through me first. For example, Shattenkirk was traded to Carolina here. There are rumors that he has no interest in going to any team but the Rangers on July 1, so that would be a situation where maybe I say "thanks, but no thanks" to Carolina. This would also reduce the number of deals and speed things along. Just a suggestion.


----------



## BTrotts19

Tapdog said:


> That is actually a pretty solid idea with Commissioner approval on deals with NMC/NTC. My only add to that is possibly have an Associate Comm. to help speed up the process because well work has to happen once and a while.
> 
> Bottom line is this is to have fun with the thought of running your own team.
> For me I am an Oiler guy but like most think I know the sport fairly well lol. Arizona came available late so I jumped on it. With Arizona I make more deals than if I had the Oilers, a team I know much better.
> 
> Anyway this is all good. Now for those reading this get back to your messages and respond to my trade proposals




This is turning into having to put a warning label on all plastic bags saying do not put around your head . Stars, in very limited instances, don't get traded. I think most people, especially hard core fans like the people on this site, know what is reasonable and realistic and what is not.


----------



## Duke16

looking to deal Matt Cullen for a mid-late pick
looking for a Center ~ 1M - willing to pay a hefty price.


----------



## Rare Jewel

I may move down from 25th pick, looking for additional pick, certain prospects may work as well.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Teemu said:


> An easier solution could be to ban NMC/NTC trades without commissioner approval. Tapdog's right in that sending all trades through you will hamper the selection speed.




Agree with both points here.

For the record do people think I've gone too far with Vegas? I felt as though Vegas is in unique situation, they will need to make multiple roster moves like I've done. Did people think the Parayko acquisition was unrealistic from my end? I value realism on the same level as fun in these things so I'm happy to see these things aired out.


----------



## belair

DukeChoof said:


> looking to deal Matt Cullen for a mid-late pick
> looking for a Center ~ 1M - willing to pay a hefty price.




Didn't you just resign him?


----------



## 5cotland

belair said:


> Didn't you just resign him?




Trying to make cap space


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

McMozesmadness said:


> Agree with both points here.
> 
> For the record do people think I've gone too far with Vegas? I felt as though Vegas is in unique situation, they will need to make multiple roster moves like I've done. Did people think the Parayko acquisition was unrealistic from my end? I value realism on the same level as fun in these things so I'm happy to see these things aired out.




I just think Hischier has the potential to be Datsyuk and Parayko certainly isn't worth that.

As for your other moves, Vegas is impossible to pin down exactly what they are going to do. I don't know how many deals they'll actually make, but who knows.


----------



## Incetardis

Ristoreilly said:


> *I just think Hischier has the potential to be Datsyuk *and Parayko certainly isn't worth that.
> 
> As for your other moves, Vegas is impossible to pin down exactly what they are going to do. I don't know how many deals they'll actually make, but who knows.




That's a little steep don't you think? Potential is fun to speculate and there's obviously no right answer but Datsyuk was one of the most unique talents in the history of the league. Vegas probably keeps the pick and takes Hischier but Parayko is a somewhat proven commodity and young top pairing RHD are almost impossible to find.


----------



## Rare Jewel

*Trade*

To 

25th overall
Martin Frk



To 

47th overall
Jake Walman
4th round pick '18


----------



## Duke16

5cotland said:


> Trying to make cap space




I have cap space now, almost 3 mil


----------



## 5cotland

DukeChoof said:


> I have cap space now, almost 3 mil




Ahh cool mate. Glad you managed to sort it


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Incetardis said:


> That's a little steep don't you think? Potential is fun to speculate and there's obviously no right answer but Datsyuk was one of the most unique talents in the history of the league. Vegas probably keeps the pick and takes Hischier but Parayko is a somewhat proven commodity and young top pairing RHD are almost impossible to find.




"Potential". Likely not, obviously, but Colton Parayko is not worth even the shot that he is, IMO. Granted, I'm not the biggest Parayko fan to begin with.


----------



## Incetardis

Rare Jewel said:


> *Trade*
> 
> To
> 
> 25th overall
> Martin Frk
> 
> 
> 
> To
> 
> 47th overall
> Jake Walman
> 4th round pick '18




*Confirmed*

With the 25th overall pick from the 2017 NHL Entry draft the St. Louis Blues are proud to select from the Spokane Chiefs of the Western Hockey League *Kailer Yamamoto*


----------



## King Weber

willing to move up from 35th to get one more 1st rounder.


----------



## Incetardis

Incetardis said:


> *Current Depth Chart*
> 
> Jaden Schwartz ($5,350,000) Paul Stastny ($7,000,000) Vladimir Tarasenko ($7,500,000)
> Alex Steen ($5,750,000) Patrick Berglund ($3,850,000) *Tyler Ennis* ($2,300,000)
> *Vladimir Sobotka* ($2,7250,000) Robbi Fabri ($894,167) *Martin Frk* ($650,000)
> Dimitri Jaskin ($1,000,000) Kyle Brodziak ($950,000) Ryan Reaves ($1,125,000)
> Magnus Paajarvi ($900,000) Scotty Upshall (UFA) Nail Yakapov (RFA)
> 
> Jay Boumeester ($5,4000,000) Alex Pietrangelo ($6,500,000)
> *Kris Russell* ($2,900,000) *David Savard* ($4,250,000)
> *Nick Holden* ($1,650,000) Jordan Schmaltz ($925,000)
> Joel Edmundson ($1,050,000) Robert Bertuzzo ($1,150,000)
> 
> *Henrik Lundqvist* ($6,500,000) Carter Hutton ($1,125,000)
> 
> Team Cap hit (not including resignings) approx. *$70,744,167
> *
> *Picks*
> 
> *1st (3rd OA)* *Gabe Vilardi*
> 1st (16th OA) *Nicolas Hague*
> *1st (25th OA) Kailer Yamamoto*
> 4th
> 5th
> *5th (127 OA)*
> 7th
> 
> *Top Prospects*
> 
> Jordan Schmaltz D
> Jordan Binnington G
> Zachary Sanford LW
> Ty Rattie RW
> Paterri Lindbohm D
> Vince Dunn D
> *Aleksi Saarela* C
> Ville Husso G
> 
> 
> *Expansion Protection List*
> 
> Tarasenko
> Schwartz
> Stastny
> Perron
> Steen
> Berglund
> Sobotka
> 
> Pietrangelo
> Boumeester
> Edmundson
> 
> Jake Allen
> 
> *Exposure Requirements*
> 
> Lehtera
> Jaskin
> 
> Gunnarson
> 
> Carter Hutton
> 
> *RFAs Qualified*
> 
> Parayko
> Paajarvi
> Rattie
> Lindbohm
> Binnington
> 
> *Trades*
> 
> 1. Colton Parayko to Vegas for 2nd OA
> 2. 6th rd pick to Edmonton for Kris Russell's negotiating rights
> 3. David Perron & Ivan Barbashev to Vegas for David Savard + 127OA
> 4. 2nd OA to Carolina for 3rd OA + 69 OA + Hayden Fleury + Alexi Saarela
> 5. #69 to Buffalo for Tyler Ennis @ 50% retained
> 6. Jake Allen + #31 + Jordan Kyrou + Hayden Fleury + Carl Gunnarson for Lundqvist (2mil retained) + Nick Holden
> 7. #47 + Jake Walman + 4th '18 for #25 + Martin Frk
> 
> *Signings*
> 
> Kris Russell 3yrs / $8,700,000
> Vladimir Sobotka 1yr / $2,725,000
> Magnus Paajarvi 1yr / $900,000
> Martin Frk 2yrs / $1,300,000
> 
> *Team Goals*
> 
> 
> -Upgrade 1st or 2nd line Center




updated


----------



## Rare Jewel

Has CBJ been PMed?


----------



## 5cotland

Any one looking for a solid reliable top 4 LHD?


----------



## Incetardis

Rare Jewel said:


> Has CBJ been PMed?




Sorry... My bad. PM'd now


----------



## TT1

To MTL:

#26

To CBJ:

#28 + #152 (5th)


----------



## SabresSociety

TT1 said:


> To MTL:
> 
> #26
> 
> To CBJ:
> 
> #28 + #150 (5th)




accept


----------



## TT1

Montreal is very happy to select *Conor Timmins*!

1 (11): *Martin Necas*
1 (12): *Elias Pettersson*
1 (26): *Conor Timmins*
1 (30):
2 (42):
2 (51):
2 (59):
2 (63):
3 (63):
3 (87):
3 (90):
4 (121):
6 (180):

PM'ing next GM

Had a feeling Teemu was gonna pick Timmins, probably wrong but didn't wanna risk it


----------



## Teemu

Hoisted by my own petard

With the 27th pick in the NHL entry draft, the Chicago Blackhawks select Shane Bowers, forward, Waterloo Black Hawks






PM sent


----------



## Sundinisagod

Ristoreilly said:


> *I just think Hischier has the potential to be Datsyuk and Parayko certainly isn't worth that.*
> 
> As for your other moves, Vegas is impossible to pin down exactly what they are going to do. I don't know how many deals they'll actually make, but who knows.





One could just as easily argue, that Parayko has the potential to be the next Shea Weber (or something along those lines), and his floor is obviously much, much higher than Hischier, so I respectfully disagree that the #2 picks holds higher value than Parayko.


----------



## TT1

I also think Parayko for #2 was fine, Hischier is good (big fan of his actually) but he's a Ehlers/Drouin type prospect.


----------



## MackAttack26

To  - Griffin Reinhart

To  - Joey Anderson

We love this swap for us. Think Anderson will be a top-6'er one day. For now though, still looking to acquire a top-6 RW to bridge that gap if any are available.


----------



## belair

Zemgus26 said:


> To  - Griffin Reinhart
> 
> To  - Joey Anderson
> 
> We love this swap for us. Think Anderson will be a top-6'er one day. For now though, still looking to acquire a top-6 RW to bridge that gap if any are available.




Confirm.

"Giving up Anderson so early in his time in our system was difficult but we feel our current organizational depth allowed us to address an immediate need.

Griffin Reinhart has made significant serious steps this past season in Bakersfield towards becoming a versatile NHL defenseman. In 2017-18, he will get a prime opportunity to earn key minutes on our NHL roster. We feel he fits in well with the direction this roster has taken these past few weeks and we look forward to seeing him in training camp this September."

 sign *D Griffin Reinhart* to a two year, $2.8m contract.


----------



## belair

_The Devils announce they've made a second deal...
_


*RW Jake Virtanen
LD Luca Sbisa*
7th (190)


*LW Mike Cammalleri
C John Quenneville*


----------



## TT1

Carl Hagelin (50% retained) is available, looking for a 2nd + a body to replace.


----------



## belair

*CURRENT DEPTH CHART
*
LW Taylor Hall ($6.000m) - C Travis Zajac ($5.750m) - RW Kyle Palmieri ($4.650m)
C Pavel Zacha ($0.894) - C Adam Henrique ($4.000m) - *RW Jason Pominville ($5.600m)*
LW Blake Coleman (RFA) - *C Martin Hanzal ($5.500m)* - *RW Jake Virtanen ($0.894m)*
LW Miles Wood ($0.925m) - C Jacob Josefson ($1.400) - RW Devante Smith-Pelley ($1.300m)
RW Stefan Noesen (RFA)


LD Andy Greene ($5.000m) - RD Damon Severson (RFA)
*LD Luca Sbisa ($3.600m)* - *RD Mike Green ($6.000m)*
LD John Moore ($1.667m) - RD Dalton Prout ($1.575m)
*LD Griffin Reinhart ($1.400m)*

G Corey Schneider ($6.000m)
G Keith Kinkaid (UFA)

IR: Ryane Clowe ($4.850m)
Recapture: Ilya Kovalchuk ($0.250m)

TOTAL SALARY *$62.155m* ($67.005m without LTIR)
not including bonuses


----------



## MackAttack26

To  - Jordan Eberle, Pick 85

To  - Tobias Rieder, Christian Dvorak, Pick 188

Eberle just was not part of our longterm plans. Glad to gain a great, versatile guy in Rieder who can effectively play up and down the lineup. Dvorak lit up the OHL last year and just turned 21 and is putting up respectable numbers on a bad team. With the addition of him, our center group already featuring McDavid, Draisaitl and newly drafted Lias Andersson has high end potential, flexibility and depth.


----------



## SabresSociety

selects Klim Kostin


can someone please pm next


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

ZGirgs28 said:


> selects Klim Kostin
> 
> 
> can someone please pm next




Taken.


----------



## SabresSociety

Ristoreilly said:


> Taken.




Holy **** Im blind lol, was shocked when I didnt see his name, guess thats why.



 selects Matthew Strome from Hamilton (OHL). 


Pming now


----------



## Harbessix

View attachment 94323 selects from Portland of the WHL, D Henri Jokiharju 

Pming next


----------



## King Weber

belair said:


> _The Devils announce they've made a second deal...
> _
> 
> 
> *RW Jake Virtanen
> LD Luca Sbisa*
> 7th (190)
> 
> 
> *LW Mike Cammalleri
> C John Quenneville*




Confirmed


----------



## TT1

Montreal is very happy to select *Jake Oettinger*!






1 (11): *Martin Necas*
1 (12): *Elias Pettersson*
1 (26): *Conor Timmins*
1 (30): *Jake Oettinger*
2 (42):
2 (51):
2 (59):
2 (63):
3 (63):
3 (87):
3 (90):
4 (121):
6 (180):

PM'ing next GM!


----------



## Tapdog

Zemgus26 said:


> To  - Jordan Eberle, Pick 85
> 
> To  - Tobias Rieder, Christian Dvorak, Pick 188
> 
> Eberle just was not part of our longterm plans. Glad to gain a great, versatile guy in Rieder who can effectively play up and down the lineup. Dvorak lit up the OHL last year and just turned 21 and is putting up respectable numbers on a bad team. With the addition of him, our center group already featuring McDavid, Draisaitl and newly drafted Lias Andersson has high end potential, flexibility and depth.







Confirm

We are very excited and will make a statement soon.


----------



## Ermo20

Ristoreilly said:


> *Alright, this is getting WAY out of hand. Some of you are going way too far with your deals and it's really getting on my nerves.
> 
> - Colton Parayko =/= Nico Hischier
> - The difference between 2nd and 3rd is not Fleury + Saarela + a 3rd
> - Montreal, is never, in a million years, going to trade Price (let alone ALL of their talent)
> - Calgary is never, in a million years, going to trade Gaudreau
> - That Kessel deal? Really?
> - At no point in a draft will a team ONLY HAVE ONE DRAFT PICK
> 
> From now on, I'm vetoing any trade that's REMOTELY unrealistic. We are at 550 posts AND NOT EVEN OUT OF THE FIRST ROUND. Seriously?
> 
> I have no problem with teams making tons of deals SO LONG AS they make some sort of sense with their roster. Take my deals for example.
> 
> I'll be hosting another one in May, and those who want to deal all of your stars and/or picks away, I hope you think twice about joining.*



I totally agree. This is a mock draft, and the main focus should be drafting. While trades make mocks more fun, some people (myself included, being on the receiving end of the Gaudreau trade) have gone overboard. I think both teams PMing the commissioner with the trade before announcing it (like in a GM game) is a good system. That would allow for less realistic deals but also add in a step in making a trade, potentially reducing the number of trades. 

As for the Gaudreau deal, not to blame the Calgary GM, but it was offered at me and while it may have been smarter to keep Ekholm instead, it was hard not to accept it. Don't get me wrong, I believe in realistic trades. From experience hosting and participating in mock drafts, the only trades that get vetoed and should get vetoed are the ones that involve players that blatantly will never be traded, in their prime at least (i.e. moving Crosby, Price, I've seen Doughty and Quick for the seventh overall pick before). I think Gaudreau fits that category given his potential, youth, and being a franchise cornerstone for the Flames, but it really was tough to pass up taking in a player like him. All just my opinion of course.


----------



## MackAttack26

To finish off the first round, the New York Ranger proudly select, *D - Erik Brannstrom!*


----------



## MackAttack26

Zemgus26 said:


> *EDMONTON OILERS ROSTER*
> 
> Patrick Maroon (1.500) - Connor McDavid (0.925) - Patrick Eaves (2.750)
> Milan Lucic (6.000) - Leon Draisaitl (6.000) - Jesse Puljujarvi (0.925)
> Michael Grabner (1.650) - Christian Dvorak (0.839) - Tobias Rieder (2.225)
> Mark Letestu (1.800) - David Desharnais (1.500) - Drake Caggiula (0.925)
> X - Tyler Pitlick (0.950), Matt Hendricks (1.000)
> 
> Oscar Klefbom (4.167) - Adam Larsson (4.167)
> Andrej Sekera (5.500) - Sami Vatanen (4.875)
> Darnell Nurse (0.863) - Matt Benning (0.925)
> X - Clayton Stoner (3.250)
> 
> Cam Talbot (4.167)
> Laurent Brossoit (0.750)
> 
> Retained: Mark Fayne - 1.812M
> Buried: Benoit Pouliot - 3.050M
> TOTAL CAP HIT: $62.515M
> 
> *SIGNINGS*
> - Leon Draisaitl: 6 years / 36.000m (6.000m AAV)
> - Patrick Eaves: 3 years / 8.250m (2.750m AAV)
> - Zack Kassian: 2 years / 2.500m (1.250m AAV)
> - David Desharnias: 1 year / 1.500m
> - Matt Hendricks: 1 year / 1.000m
> - Tyler Pitlick: 1 year / 0.950m
> ​




Likely done making moves with the Oilers unless a great offer comes along. Happy to strengthen my D further, bring in some versatile top-9 wingers, a young stud C --- all without losing any pieces that I saw as part of a future contender. 

*IN:* 
- Sami Vatanen
- Patrick Eaves
- Michael Grabner
- Tobias Rieder
- Chrstian Dvorak
- Lias Andersson (Draft)
- Joey Anderson
- Clayton Stoner
- 188th overall

*OUT*
- Ryan Nugent-Hopkins
- Jordan Eberle
- Anton Slepyshev
- Zack Kassian (Expansion)
- Griffin Reinhart
- Mark Fayne
- 78th overall
- 85th overall​


----------



## McMozesmadness

I'm at work and dont have my list on me. Wanted Brannstrom. 

Give me a sec I'll figure a pick out.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 32nd Overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft:

The Vegas Golden Knights are proud to select from the London Knights of the OHL:


*Robert Thomas*








*Vegas Golden Knights 2017 Draft:*
(32) - *Robert Thomas* - C/RW - London - OHL



​


----------



## hi

McMozesmadness said:


> Vegas selects *Robert Thomas*
> 
> Someone please PM the next GM for me.




I pm'd LA


----------



## Get North

are proud to select from the Kingston Frontenacs of the OHL...

Jason Robertson!






pming next gm.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Alright, back from work. Vegas pick coming shortly.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 34th Overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft:

The Vegas Golden Knights are proud to select from TimrÃ¥ IK of the Allsvenskan:


*Jesper Boqvist*








*Vegas Golden Knights 2017 Draft:*
(32) - *Robert Thomas* - C/RW - London - OHL
(34) - *Jesper Boqvist* - C/LW - TimrÃ¥ IK - AVK



​


----------



## King Weber

_With the 35th overall pick in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Vancouver Canucks are proud to select, from JYP of Liiga, Urho Vaakanainen (LD)_





*#*
|
*Name*
|
*Pos*
|
*Junior Team*
|
*Height*
|
*Weight*
|
*Age*

#1|Nolan Patrick|C|Brandon Wheat Kings (WHL)|6'3|200 lbs|18
#10|Eeli Tolvanen|RW|Sioux City Musketeers (USHL)|5'10|170 lbs|17
#35|Urho Vaakanainen|LD|JYP (Liiga)|6'0|185 lbs|18
#66|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA
#97|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA
#122|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA



*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## Duke16

J. Guentzel - S. Crosby - B. Gallagher
G. Nyquist - E. Malkin - P. Hornqvist 
V. Nichushkin - A. Vermette - D. Sprong
S. Wilson - A. Burmistrov - T. Kuhnhackl
Ex. C. Rowney, O. Sundqvist

B. Dumoulin - K. Letang
D. Kulikov - A. Stralman
M. Barberio - F. Corrado

M. Murray
A. Nilsson

Trevor Daley on LTIR: *170K cap space*

*Trades:*
*1.* 2017 5th (149), 2017 7th (211) to BUF for Anders Nilsson
*2.* Marc-Andre Fleury to DAL for Antti Niemi, Rights to Valeri Nichushkin, 2017 4th (121)
*3.* Justin Schultz to NYR for Marc Staal, 2017 1st (24-Maxime Comtois)
*4.* Derrick Pouliot, Bryan Rust, 2017 1st (25-Kailer Yamamoto) to DET for Gustav Nyquist, Ryan Sproul, 2017 3rd (89)
*5.* 2017 5th (149) for Reid Duke
*6.* 2018 2nd, 2019 3rd to BUF for Dmitry Kulikov
*7.* Tristian Jarry, Carl Hagelin @50%, 2017 1st (24-Maxime Comtois), 2017 3rd (87), 2017 4th (121), 2017 6th (180) to MTL for Brendan Gallagher
*8.* Phil Kessel @50%, Olli Maatta, Conor Sheary to TB for Anton Stralman, Brett Howden, Mitchell Stephens, 2017 1st (Juuso Valimaki), 2018 1st, 2017 2nd (48), 2019 2nd
*9.* Marc Staal to COL for Mark Barberio
*10.* Nick Bonino, Ryan Sproul to ARZ for Alexander Burmistrov, Cam Dineen. 2018 2nd (ARZ)
*11.* Matt Cullen, 2017 3rd (89), 2019 4th for Antoine Vermette, 2017 5th (146)

*Contracts:*
Trevor Daley 1y/3.33M
Valeri Nichuskin 3y/2.5M AAV
Matt Cullen 1y/1M
Anders Nilsson 1y/1M
Nick Bonino 2y/3M AAV
Dmitry Kulikov 4y/4M AAV
Blaine Byron ELC
Jeff Taylor ELC
RFA'S Qualified
_____________
Released:
Chris Kunitz
Mark Streit
Ron Hainsey
Chad Ruhwedel 

*Top Prospects/Future Picks:*
Juuso Valimaki
2018 1st (TB)
2018 1st (PIT)
Brett Howden
Mitchell Stephens
Oskar Sundqvist
Teddy Blueger
Thomas Di Pauli
Jeff Taylor
Blaine Byron
Kasper Bjorkvist
Cam Dineen
Connor Hall
Lukas Bengsston
Dominik Simon
Reid Duke

*Picks:*
Round 1 #13: D Juuso Valimaki
Round 2 #48:
Round 5 #146:


----------



## BTrotts19

With the 36th OA pick, the  select,* Issac Ratcliffe, LW, Guelph Storm*


----------



## BTrotts19

With the 37th OA pick, the  select, *Ivan Lodnia, RW, Erie Otters*










*Next GM PM'ed*


----------



## Duke16

*TRADE*
 acquire
Antoine Vermette
146th overall pick

 acquire
Matt Cullen
89th overall pick
2019 4th


----------



## Duke16

are looking for a cheap LH D, future picks and prospects available.
Trevor Daley (3.33M) is also available.


----------



## heusy_79

DukeChoof said:


> *TRADE*
> acquire
> Antoine Vermette
> 146th overall pick
> 
> acquire
> Matt Cullen
> 89th overall pick
> 2019 4th




 Confirm

Vermette lost his spot in the top 9 with the addition of Nuge, so it made sense to downgrade to a 4th liner and add a couple picks.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Tom Wilson is available for a 2nd and a prospect. 

PM me.


----------



## Duke16

recall Frank Corrado, Carter Rowney and Oskar Sundqvist from WBS


----------



## Tapdog

Zemgus26 said:


> To  - Jordan Eberle, Pick 85
> 
> To  - Tobias Rieder, Christian Dvorak, Pick 188
> 
> Eberle just was not part of our longterm plans. Glad to gain a great, versatile guy in Rieder who can effectively play up and down the lineup. Dvorak lit up the OHL last year and just turned 21 and is putting up respectable numbers on a bad team. With the addition of him, our center group already featuring McDavid, Draisaitl and newly drafted Lias Andersson has high end potential, flexibility and depth.






The Arizona Coyotes are very excited to have Jordan Eberle apart of their team moving forward. Coach Tippett believes Jordan will fit well into the Coyote team and looks forward to seeing him bring the fans out of their seats here in Arizona.

To get quality you have to give up quality and we wish Tobias and Christian all the best with the Oilers.


----------



## BTrotts19

Updated


BTrotts19 said:


> *Lottery Expansion Protection List*
> 
> Tavares "NMC"
> Ladd "NMC"
> Lee
> Mantha
> Duchene
> Bailey
> Cizikas
> Leddy
> Hamonic
> Boychuk "NMC"
> Greiss
> 
> *Exposed*
> Clutterbuck F1
> Kulemin F2
> Hickey D1
> Halak G1
> 
> *Signings*
> Dehaan (4yr/$2.4per year) *Traded to Dallas Stars*
> Pelech (2yr/$1.35per year)
> Sustr (4 yr/$1.95 per year)
> 
> *LTIR*
> 
> Grabowski $5.0M
> 
> *Lines*
> *Forwards*
> Lee ($3.75) Tavares($5.50) Bailey($3.30)
> Ladd (5.50) Duchene ($6.00) Mantha ($0.86)
> Beauvillier ($0.89) Barzal ($0.89) Chimera ($2.25)
> Kulemin ($4.19) Cizikas ($3.35) Clutterbuck ($3.50)
> 
> *Defense*
> Leddy ($5.50) Boychuk ($6.00)
> Hickey ($2.20) Hamonic ($3.86)
> Pelech ($1.35) Sustr ($1.95)
> 
> Extra- Quine ($0.61) (C)
> 
> *Goalies*
> Greiss ($3.33)
> Halak ($4.50)
> 
> *Total Cap - $69.28M*
> *Cap Space -$ 3.72M*
> 
> *2017 Draft Selections*
> 
> 2 (36) - *Issac Ratcliffe, LW, Guelph Storm*
> 2 (37) - *Ivan Lodnia, RW/C, Erie Otters*
> 3 (76) -
> 3 (77) -
> 7 (201) -
> 
> *Top Prospects*
> 
> Sorokin (G)
> DalColle (LW)
> Hosang (RW)
> Soderstrom (G)
> Bellows (LW)
> 
> *Needs*
> Top 4 Defenseman-middle pairing
> 
> *Untouchables*
> Tavares
> Leddy
> 
> Everyone else, including draft picks available


----------



## Teemu

The Carolina Hurricanes auto-pick F Stelio Mattheos, Brandon Wheat Kings (see below)

Next GM PM'd


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Tkachuk-Backlund-Lazar
Bennett-Monahan-Callahan
Ferland-Kamenev-Brouwer
Hamilton-Stajan-Chiasson
Bouma

Giordano-Hamilton
Bartkowski-Wideman
Koekkoek-Kostka
Engelland

David Rittich

1-Nick Suzuki
1-Nikita Popuguyev
2-Keith Petruzelli

Willing to trade UFA rights for Johnson, Elliot, Stone, Versteeg etc.


----------



## hi

Sorry just got home

If possible  would like to change our pick to

*Alexei Lipanov*


----------



## Zaddy

With the 39th overall pick the Winnipeg Jets are proud to select...

...from RÃ¶gle, Sweden, forward *Lucas Elvenes*.






PM sent.​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Willing to move down up to three spots from #41 if someone wants a specific player.


----------



## Tapdog

Tapdog said:


> *Forwards*
> Pacioretty (4.500) - Galchenyuk (4.500) - Eberle (6.000)
> Domi (.863) - Bozak (4.200) - Oshie (5.500)
> McGinn (3.333) - Bonino (3.000) - Merkley (.894)
> Perlini (.864) - Jooris (.600) - Richardson (2.083)
> Doan UFA - TBD
> 
> *TOTALS: $36.337
> *
> *Defense*
> OEL (5.500) - Murphy (3.850)
> Goligoski (5.475) - Sproul (.625)
> Chychrun (.925) - Schenn (1.250)
> Connaution (1.00)
> 
> *TOTALS: $18.625
> *
> *Goal*
> Smith (5.667)
> Domingue (1.050)
> 
> *TOTALS: $6.717*
> 
> *Active Player totals: 61.079*
> 
> *Retained*
> Ribeiro (1.444)
> Vermette (1.250)
> *TOTALS: $2.694
> *
> *Cap hit: 64.373*
> 
> *2017 Draft picks*
> Pick *#5* -*Timothy Liljegren, D, Rogle (Sweden)*
> Pick #30 - Dealt to Mtl - Galchenyk/ Pacioretty deal
> Pick #33 - Dealt to Mtl - Galchenyk/ Pacioretty deal
> Pick #*68* -
> Pick *#80* -
> Pick *#85* (Via Edm) -
> Pick #126 - Dealt to Wash - Oshie deal
> Pick #188 - Dealt to Edm - Eberle deal
> 
> *Prospects*
> Goal - A Hill
> Goal - M Langhamer
> Def - D Masin
> Def - K Capobianco
> Def - D Mayo
> Ctr - L Dauphin
> Ctr/RW - N Merkley
> RW - T Raddysh
> RW - J Looke
> LW - B Perlini
> LW - R MacInnis
> LW - B Warren
> 
> *Signings*
> TJ Oshie - 5 yr @ 5.500 AAV
> Alex Galchenyuk - 3 yr Bridge @ 4.500 AAV
> Josh Jooris - 1 yr 2 way deal .600​




Trying to move up but picks are like gold at the moment.


----------



## uncleben

Tapdog said:


> Trying to move up but picks are like gold at the moment.




I can upgrade your 68 to 64 




Open to all GMs: looking to add one more 2017 pick in the draft.
Looking to downgrade my 64th overall (3rd round) for a later 3rd round and another 2017 pick.


----------



## belair

With the 40th selection of the 2017 NHL Entry Draft,

 are proud to select from Vassan Sport in Finnish Liiga,






*ROBIN SALO
*


*Round *
|
*Pick *
|
*Position *
|
*Player *
|
*Ht, Wt*
|
*2016/17 Team*

1| 9 | RW |
*Owen Tippett*
| 6'2, 203, R | Mississauga Steelheads, OHL
2 | 40 | LHD |
* Robin Salo*
| 6'0, 181, L | Sport Vassa, SM-Liiga
3 | 71 | | | | 
4 | 102 | | | | 
4 | 114 | | | | 
5 | 133 | | | | 
6 | 164 | | | | 
7 | 190 | | | |
7 | 195 | | | |
7 | 206 | | | |

*Next GM PM'd*​


----------



## King Weber

*VANCOUVER CANUCKS* 



D. Sedin (7,000,000) - H. Sedin (7,000,000) - L. Eriksson (6,000,000)
S. Baertschi (1,850,000) - B. Horvat (5,500,000) - Nolan Patrick (925,000)
Mike Cammalleri (5,000,000) - B. Sutter (4,375,000)- A. RÃ¶din (950,000)
J. Cramarossa (900,000) - M. Chaput (750,000) - M. Granlund (900,000)
D. Dorsett (2,650,000), J. Megna (850,000)

A. Edler (5,000,000) - Zach Bogosian (5,142,857)
B. Hutton (2,800,000) - T. Stecher (925,000)
N. Tryamkin (3,000,000) - A. Biega (750,000)
E. Gudbranson (RFA)

J. Markstrom (3,666,667)
R. Bachman (650,000)

+ Luongo (800,000) + Hansen (500,000) + Higgins (833,333)


*Cap Space:* 3,432,143


*Extended/Signed:* 
Bo Horvat, 5,500,000 / 5 years
Nikita Tryamkin, 3,000,000 / 3 years
Michael Chaput, 750,000 / 1 year
Joseph Cramarossa, 900,000 / 1 year
Jayson Megna, 850,000 / 1 year
Anton RÃ¶din, 950,000 / 1 year
Nolan Patrick, 925,000 / 3 years

*Not Extended:*
Ryan Miller (UFA)
Jack Skille (UFA)
Philip Larsen (UFA)
Reid Boucher (RFA)

*In:* Mike Cammalleri, Zach Bogosian, John Quenneville, Nolan Patrick, Eeli Tolvanen, Urho Vaakanainen
*Out:* Brendan Gaunce, Chris Tanev, Jake Virtanen, Luca Sbisa, 190th OA
​


----------



## Teemu

Willing to trade down from #58


----------



## Sundinisagod

The Philadelphia Flyers are proud to announce that they have agreed to terms with Carey Price on a contract extension. The contract extension is $10m x 7 years.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 41st Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from Djurgarden in Sweden...

*Marcus Davidsson*






*2 (41): Marcus Davidsson, C, 6' 0", 191 lbs, Djurgarden (Sweden)*


----------



## uncleben

Ristoreilly said:


> The Buffalo Sabres are proud to select Marcus Davidsson. I'll update this later.
> 
> Someone please PM the next GM.




done


----------



## Duke16

* looking to offer up a deal of Frank Corrado, Prospect, 2019 2nd for a cheap LH defenseman, aswell as trading Trevor Daley for a combo of 2017 3rds-7ths*


----------



## TT1

Montreal is very happy to select *Jaret Anderson-Dolan *!






1 (11): *Martin Necas*
1 (12): *Elias Pettersson*
1 (26): *Conor Timmins*
1 (30): *Jake Oettinger*
2 (42): *Jaret Anderson-Dolan *
2 (51):
2 (59):
2 (63):
3 (63):
3 (87):
3 (90):
4 (121):
6 (180):

PM'ing next GM!


----------



## Duke16

TT1 said:


> Montreal is very happy to select *Jaret Anderson-Dolan *!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 (11): *Martin Necas*
> 1 (12): *Elias Pettersson*
> 1 (26): *Conor Timmins*
> 1 (30): *Jake Oettinger*
> 2 (42): *Jaret Anderson-Dolan *
> 2 (51):
> 2 (59):
> 2 (63):
> 3 (63):
> 3 (87):
> 3 (90):
> 4 (121):
> 6 (180):
> 
> PM'ing next GM!




You're doing well with all those picks so far.


----------



## TT1

DukeChoof said:


> You're doing well with all those picks so far.




yup i've been very happy with my picks so far, good value.


----------



## Get North

selects from the Charlottetown Islanders of the QMJHL....

Pierre-Olivier Joseph...






next gm pmed.

1 (24): Maxime Comtois - C/LW, 6'2, 200 lbs
2 (33): Jason Robertson - LW, 6'2, 192 lbs
2 (43): Pierre-Olivier Joseph - LD, 6'2, 161 lbs


----------



## McMozesmadness

TT1 said:


> Montreal is very happy to select *Jaret Anderson-Dolan *!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 (11): *Martin Necas*
> 1 (12): *Elias Pettersson*
> 1 (26): *Conor Timmins*
> 1 (30): *Jake Oettinger*
> 2 (42): *Jaret Anderson-Dolan *
> 2 (51):
> 2 (59):
> 2 (63):
> 3 (63):
> 3 (87):
> 3 (90):
> 4 (121):
> 6 (180):
> 
> PM'ing next GM!




I feel like you just stabbed me in the heart.

JAD is my favourite player in the draft. I wholeheartedly have him in my top 15.

I though I could grab him at 45. Now I'm mad at myself.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Vegas has signed free agent forward *Mitchell Callahan* to a 1 year 1.0 million dollar deal and restricted free agent forward *Radek Faksa* to a 3 year 9.0 (3.0 AAV) dollar deal.

We have also signed the following RFA's to qualifying offers; *Taylor Leier*, *Andrew Copp*, *Phillip Di Giuseppe* and *Brendan Gaunce*.

Finally, Vegas prospect *Evan Cowley*, has signed a 925,000 ELC.


----------



## McMozesmadness

*LINEUP:*
Michael Frolik (4,300,000) - Radek Faksa (3,000,000) - Bobby Ryan (7,250,000)
I.Barbashev (741,667) - V.Namestnikov (1,937,500) - Anton Slepyshev (925,000)
Matt Beleskey (3,800,000) - Jori Lehtera (4,700,000) - David Perron (3,750,000)
Phil D.Giuseppe (813,750) - Andrew Copp (874,125) - Zack Kassian (1,250,000)
Taylor Leier (806,558) - Brendan Gaunce (874,125) - Tom Wilson (2,000,000)
Steven Hodges (685,000) - Mitchell Callahan (1,000,000)

David Schlemko (2,100,000) - Jason Demers (4,500,000)
Marco Scandella (4,000,000) - Colten Parayko (925,000)
Ian Cole (2,100,000) - Trevor Van Riemsdyk (825,000)
Brandon Davidson (1,425,00) - Scott Mayfield (625,000)

Ben Bishop (6,800,00)
Calvin Pickard (1,000,000)
Linus Ullmark (840,000)
Evan Cowley (925,000)


*PICKS:*
- 2nd Round (32nd Overall) - *Robert Thomas*
- 2nd Round (34th Overall) - *Jesper Boqvist*
- 2nd Round (45th Overall) 
- 2nd Round (61st Overall) 
- 3rd Round (65th Overall)
- 3rd Round (75th Overall)
- 3rd Round (78th Overall)
- 3rd Round (84th Overall)
- 4th Round (96th Overall)
- 4th Round (107th Overall)
- 5th Round (144th Overall)
- 6th Round (158th Overall)
- 6th Round (177th Overall)
- 7th Round (189th Overall)


----------



## McMozesmadness

*PRICES ON MY AVAILABLE PLAYERS:*
- *Jori Lehtera* - 4th Round Pick
- *Brendan Gaunce* - 4th Round Pick
- *Tom Wilson* - 2nd Round Pick + 4th Round Pick
- *Radim Vrbata (UFA Rights)* - 4th Round Pick

Prices Negotiable. PM me!!!


----------



## Duke16

*PRICES & OFFERS ON THE TABLE:*
Trevor Daley for a 2017 3rd + 2017 6th/7th - willing to negotiate
A package of Frank Corrado, Good Prospect, 2019 2nd is available for a cost-effective LHD

 sign Jeff Taylor and Blaine Byron to ELC's


----------



## krt88

Ristoreilly said:


> *Trades Completed*
> 
> Trade #2
> To Anaheim: 196th Overall
> To Buffalo: 53rd Overall, Kevin BieksA
> 
> Trade #5
> To Buffalo: Jake Muzzin, Spencer Watson
> To Los Angeles: Zemgus Girgensons, Hudson Fasching, 2018 3rd
> 
> Trade #9
> To Pittsburgh: UFA Rights to Anders Nilsson
> To Buffalo: 149th Overall, 211thoverall
> 
> Trade #14
> To Vegas: 75th Overall
> To Tampa Bay: Vegas will select Vladislav Namestnikov in the expansion draft
> 
> Trade #24
> To Vegas: 84th Overall
> To Anaheim: Future Considerations
> 
> Trade #27
> To Buffalo: UFA Rights to Peter Budaj
> To Tampa Bay: UFA Rights to Cody Franson
> 
> Trade #36
> To Pittsburgh: Dmitry Kulikov
> To Buffalo: 2018 2nd, 2019 3rd
> 
> Trade #43
> To Pittsburgh: Brendan Gallagher
> To Montreal: Tristian Jerry, Carl Hagelin (50% Retained), 24th Overall, 87th Overall, 121st Overall, 180th Overall
> 
> Trade #47
> To Philadelphia: Carey Price
> To Montreal: 11th Overall, 42nd Overall, Travis Sanheim, Carter Hart, German Rubtsov, Michal Neuvirth
> 
> Trade #53
> To Buffalo: 2019 5th
> To Florida: Matt Moulson (40% Retained)





I know these crazy mocks are designed for fun but some of these trades are moronic and I'm being kind to say the least. 

#2 is an awful trade getting an overprice slow footed dman

#5 looks like a real hockey trade

#9 so Pittsburgh trades 2 picks for a UFA goalie they could sign for free a week later. OK I guess so but really? 

#12and 14 now this I like very much. I could see several of these occurring 

#24 so Vegas is just given a free pick in the draft for the purpose of your game? Does the current CBA allow for future considerations? In theory any team can give away any pick they like for free under the idea that something is given back when it actually never has to be. 

#27 for the purpose of the mock draft what is the point of this trade? Does it do anything for the mock draft? If not why is it included. No picks were traded and both guys are UFA's

#36 ok buffalo couldn't trade the guy for anything at the deadline but now when he's gonna be an UFA he gets 2 picks? 2 picks a week before UFA??????

#43 and #47 LOL come on - show me a six for one asset trade in the leagues history? 

#53 wouldn't a buyout be better for both sides. Florida could sign him cheaper? So in the future mocks does Florida then not have this pick? 

Oh I'm sure people will go off but most of these are just pointless.


----------



## Duke16

krt88 said:


> I know these crazy mocks are designed for fun but some of these trades are moronic and I'm being kind to say the least.
> 
> #2 is an awful trade getting an overprice slow footed dman
> 
> #5 looks like a real hockey trade
> 
> #9 so Pittsburgh trades 2 picks for a UFA goalie they could sign for free a week later. OK I guess so but really?
> 
> #12and 14 now this I like very much. I could see several of these occurring
> 
> #24 so Vegas is just given a free pick in the draft for the purpose of your game? Does the current CBA allow for future considerations? In theory any team can give away any pick they like for free under the idea that something is given back when it actually never has to be.
> 
> #27 for the purpose of the mock draft what is the point of this trade? Does it do anything for the mock draft? If not why is it included. No picks were traded and both guys are UFA's
> 
> #36 ok buffalo couldn't trade the guy for anything at the deadline but now when he's gonna be an UFA he gets 2 picks? 2 picks a week before UFA??????
> 
> #43 and #47 LOL come on - show me a six for one asset trade in the leagues history?
> 
> #53 wouldn't a buyout be better for both sides. Florida could sign him cheaper? So in the future mocks does Florida then not have this pick?
> 
> Oh I'm sure people will go off but most of these are just pointless.




For my Nilsson and Kulikov Trades it is a high price for rights, but here's an example. Kevin Shattenkirk was trying to be traded in a trade and sign type deal which would've increased his price, he eventually went as a rental. In both of these cases I completed a trade and sign, therefore I paid a higher price because I knew for sure that I would be able to sign these guys. When Buffalo got Veseys rights last year they gave up a 3rd without even knowing if there was a chance he would sign there. He shut them down immediately and opted to go the FA route. Also. 2nd, 3rd, 5th and 7th round picks historically have a low chance of turning out, you don't want to be throwing them all away, but if you improve your team by doing it there is no reason not to.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

krt88 said:


> I know these crazy mocks are designed for fun but some of these trades are moronic and I'm being kind to say the least.
> 
> #2 is an awful trade getting an overprice slow footed dman
> 
> #5 looks like a real hockey trade
> 
> #9 so Pittsburgh trades 2 picks for a UFA goalie they could sign for free a week later. OK I guess so but really?
> 
> #12and 14 now this I like very much. I could see several of these occurring
> 
> #24 so Vegas is just given a free pick in the draft for the purpose of your game? Does the current CBA allow for future considerations? In theory any team can give away any pick they like for free under the idea that something is given back when it actually never has to be.
> 
> #27 for the purpose of the mock draft what is the point of this trade? Does it do anything for the mock draft? If not why is it included. No picks were traded and both guys are UFA's
> 
> #36 ok buffalo couldn't trade the guy for anything at the deadline but now when he's gonna be an UFA he gets 2 picks? 2 picks a week before UFA??????
> 
> #43 and #47 LOL come on - show me a six for one asset trade in the leagues history?
> 
> #53 wouldn't a buyout be better for both sides. Florida could sign him cheaper? So in the future mocks does Florida then not have this pick?
> 
> Oh I'm sure people will go off but most of these are just pointless.




I'm not going to waste my time justifying my moves to you, but I'll say this: every trade I made made sense for my roster.

And my mocks aren't just about drafting, they are also about roster building, so yeah, some deals may not include picks.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

take Keith Petruzelli


----------



## Rare Jewel

McMozesmadness said:


> I feel like you just stabbed me in the heart.
> 
> JAD is my favourite player in the draft. I wholeheartedly have him in my top 15.
> 
> I though I could grab him at 45. Now I'm mad at myself.




Don't feel bad I thought I could get him at 46th. 

It was either him or Timmins if I stayed at 25, I drafted Timmins last time round so it was likely him, but thought there may be a chance to get him lower. 

Ah well.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Vegas selects David Farrance via PM.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Rare Jewel

If anyone is interested in moving to pick 47 for later picks, I'm open to offers.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Detroit Red Wings select from Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)

*Antoine Morand*





​


----------



## MackAttack26

To  - Radim Vrbata UFA rights

To  - 107th overall


----------



## McMozesmadness

Ristoreilly said:


> Vegas selects David Farrance via PM.
> 
> Next GM has been notified.




Thanks Risto.

To make it official:





   


With the 45th Overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft:

The Vegas Golden Knights are proud to select from United States National Development Program.


*David Farrance*








*Vegas Golden Knights 2017 Draft:*
(32) - *Robert Thomas* - C/RW - London - OHL
(34) - *Jesper Boqvist* - C/LW - TimrÃ¥ IK - AVK
(45) - *David Farrance* - D - US National - USDP



​


----------



## McMozesmadness

Zemgus26 said:


> To  - Radim Vrbata UFA rights
> 
> To  - 107th overall




Accepted


----------



## MackAttack26

Zemgus26 said:


> *NEW YORK RANGERS ROSTER*
> 
> J.T. Miller (2.750) - Derek Stepan (6.500) - Mats Zucarello (4.500)
> Chris Kreider (4.625) - Victor Rask (4.000) - Rick Nash (7.800)
> Jimmy Vesey (0.925) - Kevin Hayes (2.600) - Radim Vrbata (3,500)
> Matt Puempel (0.900) - Brandon Pirri (1.200) - Jesper Fast (1.600)
> X - Taylor Beck (0.700), Nicklas Jensen (0.700)
> 
> Ryan McDonagh (4.700) - Justin Faulk (4.833)
> Brady Skjei (0.925) - Justin Schultz (3.250)
> Carl Gunnarsson (2.900) - Kevin Klein (2.900)
> X - Adam Clendening (1.250)
> 
> Antti Raanta (1.000)
> Jake Allen (4.350)
> 
> Other Cap: Henrik Lundqvist: Retained: $2.000M
> TOTAL CAP HIT: $71.283M
> 
> *SIGNINGS*
> - Radim Vrbata: 2 years / 7.000m (3.500m AAV)
> - Jesper Fast: 3 years / 4.800m (1.600m AAV)
> - Adam Clendening: 2 years / 2.500m (1.250m AAV)
> - Justin Schultz: 1 year / 3.250m
> - Brandon Pirri: 1 year / 1.200m
> - Matt Puempel: 1 year / 0.900m
> - Taylor Beck: 1 year / 0.700m
> - Nicklas Jensen: 1 year / 0.700m​





Also likely done with the Rangers now. Happy to retool by completely turning our defense situation around and get rid of all our overpaid/long contracts. Hurts to lose many picks/prospects but seriously improved the team while not destroying all our youth.

*IN*
- Victor Rask
- Radim Vrbata 
- Jordan Kyrou
- Justin Faulk
- Justin Schultz
- Carl Gunnarsson 
- Haydn Fleury
- Erik Brannstrom (Draft)
- Jake Allen

*OUT*
- Mika Zibanjead
- Pavel Buchnevich
- Michael Grabner (Expansion)
- Oscar Lindberg
- Marc Staal
- Dan Girardi
- NicK Holden
- Henrik Lundqvist
- Igor Shestyorkin
- 24th overall
- 107th overall​


----------



## Duke16

*Looking To:*
2017 DRAFT PICKS
______________
 2017-18
J. Guentzel - S. Crosby - B. Gallagher
G. Nyquist - E. Malkin - P. Hornqvist 
V. Nichushkin - A. Vermette - D. Sprong
S. Wilson - A. Burmistrov - T. Kuhnhackl
Ex. C. Rowney, O. Sundqvist

B. Dumoulin - K. Letang
D. Kulikov - A. Stralman
M. Barberio - F. Corrado

M. Murray
A. Nilsson

Trevor Daley on LTIR: *170K cap space*

*Trades:*
*1.* 2017 5th (149), 2017 7th (211) to BUF for Anders Nilsson
*2.* Marc-Andre Fleury to DAL for Antti Niemi, Rights to Valeri Nichushkin, 2017 4th (121)
*3.* Justin Schultz to NYR for Marc Staal, 2017 1st (24-Maxime Comtois)
*4.* Derrick Pouliot, Bryan Rust, 2017 1st (25-Kailer Yamamoto) to DET for Gustav Nyquist, Ryan Sproul, 2017 3rd (89)
*5.* 2017 5th (149) for Reid Duke
*6.* 2018 2nd, 2019 3rd to BUF for Dmitry Kulikov
*7.* Tristian Jarry, Carl Hagelin @50%, 2017 1st (24-Maxime Comtois), 2017 3rd (87), 2017 4th (121), 2017 6th (180) to MTL for Brendan Gallagher
*8.* Phil Kessel @50%, Olli Maatta, Conor Sheary to TB for Anton Stralman, Brett Howden, Mitchell Stephens, 2017 1st (Juuso Valimaki), 2018 1st, 2017 2nd (48), 2019 2nd
*9.* Marc Staal to COL for Mark Barberio
*10.* Nick Bonino, Ryan Sproul to ARZ for Alexander Burmistrov, Cam Dineen. 2018 2nd (ARZ)
*11.* Matt Cullen, 2017 3rd (89), 2019 4th for Antoine Vermette, 2017 5th (146)

*Contracts:*
Trevor Daley 1y/3.33M
Valeri Nichuskin 3y/2.5M AAV
Matt Cullen 1y/1M
Anders Nilsson 1y/1M
Nick Bonino 2y/3M AAV
Dmitry Kulikov 4y/4M AAV
Blaine Byron ELC
Jeff Taylor ELC
RFA'S Qualified
_____________
Released:
Chris Kunitz
Mark Streit
Ron Hainsey
Chad Ruhwedel 

*Top Prospects/Future Picks:*
Juuso Valimaki
2018 1st (TB)
2018 1st (PIT)
Brett Howden
Mitchell Stephens
Oskar Sundqvist
Teddy Blueger
Thomas Di Pauli
Jeff Taylor
Blaine Byron
Kasper Bjorkvist
Cam Dineen
Connor Hall
Lukas Bengsston
Dominik Simon
Reid Duke

*Picks:*
Round 1 #13: D Juuso Valimaki
Round 2 #48: LW Jonah Gadjovich
Round 5 #146:


----------



## Rare Jewel

*Trade*

To 

47th pick + 86th pick

To 

71st pick + 102nd pick + 133rd pick + 206th pick



You're up NJ!


----------



## belair

Confirm.


----------



## belair

With the 47th selection of the 2017 NHL Entry Draft,

 are proud to select from Penn State University,






*LW DENIS SMIRNOV*



*Round *
|
*Pick *
|
*Position *
|
*Player *
|
*Ht, Wt*
|
*2016/17 Team*

1| 9 | RW |
*Owen Tippett*
| 6'2, 203, R | Mississauga Steelheads, OHL
2 | 40 | LHD |
* Robin Salo*
| 6'0, 181, L | Sport Vassa, SM-Liiga
2 | 47 | LW |
*Denis Smirnov*
| 5'10, 185, L | Penn State Nittany Lions, NCAA
3 | 86 | | | | 
4 | 114 | | | | 
6 | 164 | | | | 
7 | 190 | | | |
7 | 195 | | | |

*Next GM PM'd*​


----------



## Duke16

^Bold, but good pick.

 ,with the 48th pick, select from the Owen Sound Attack, *LW Jonah Gadjovich*

PM'ing next

 *are looking to acquire more picks for this draft - DM Me trades*


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud to select *49th* Overall From US National Team Development Program of the USHL

*Grant Mismash*






1 (20)- *Kole Lind*, Right Wing, 6'1, 176lbs, Kelowna (WHL)
2(49)- *Grant Mismash*, Left Wing, 6'0,, 186lbs, USNTDP (USHL)

* CAN SOMEONE PLEASE PM NEXT?*​


----------



## Duke16

edguy said:


> The *Ottawa Senators* are proud to select *49th* Overall From US National Team Development Program of the USHL
> 
> *Grant Mismash*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 (20)- *Kole Lind*, Right Wing, 6'1, 176lbs, Kelowna (WHL)
> 2(49)- *Grant Mismash*, Left Wing, 6'0,, 186lbs, USNTDP (USHL)
> 
> * CAN SOMEONE PLEASE PM NEXT?*​




PM'ing next


----------



## TT1

DukeChoof said:


> ^Bold, but good pick.
> 
> ,with the 48th pick, select from the Owen Sound Attack, *LW Jonah Gadjovich*




Gadjovich is one of my personal favorites, nice pick.


----------



## Duke16

TT1 said:


> Gadjovich is one of my personal favorites, nice pick.




I had him ranked early 30s. I have two others that I really want that'll be gone soonish. Looking to get some more picks.


----------



## Teemu

Still taking offers on pick #58


----------



## Harbessix

With the 50th overall selection, San Jose is proud to select the hopeful heir to Martin Jones, G Ukko-Pekka Luukkonen 

Pm'ing next GM


----------



## 5cotland

*TRADE ANNOUNCEMENT*

 trade Jason Garrison & 2018 4th Rounder

 trade Mike Ribiero's UFA rights


Tampa Bay Lightning sign Mike Ribeiro to a 1 Year deal for $1m


----------



## King Weber

belair said:


> With the 47th selection of the 2017 NHL Entry Draft,
> 
> are proud to select from Penn State University,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LW DENIS SMIRNOV*
> 
> 
> 
> *Round *
> |
> *Pick *
> |
> *Position *
> |
> *Player *
> |
> *Ht, Wt*
> |
> *2016/17 Team*
> 
> 1| 9 | RW |
> *Owen Tippett*
> | 6'2, 203, R | Mississauga Steelheads, OHL
> 2 | 40 | LHD |
> * Robin Salo*
> | 6'0, 181, L | Sport Vassa, SM-Liiga
> 2 | 47 | LW |
> *Denis Smirnov*
> | 5'10, 185, L | Penn State Nittany Lions, NCAA
> 3 | 86 | | | |
> 4 | 114 | | | |
> 6 | 164 | | | |
> 7 | 190 | | | |
> 7 | 195 | | | |
> 
> *Next GM PM'd*​




snagged him up in the 6th round in the last mock. was hoping I'd get him again. 

good pick though.


----------



## belair

King Weber said:


> snagged him up in the 6th round in the last mock. was hoping I'd get him again.
> 
> good pick though.




He likely wasn't falling to me at 71. He's not really under the radar anymore.


----------



## TT1

Montreal is happy to select *Michael DiPietro*!






*Picks:*

1 (11): *Martin Necas*
1 (12): *Elias Pettersson*
1 (26): *Conor Timmins*
1 (30): *Jake Oettinger*
2 (42): *Jaret Anderson-Dolan *
2 (51): *Michael DiPietro*
2 (59):
2 (63):
3 (63):
3 (87):
3 (90):
4 (121):
6 (180):

PM'ing next GM!


----------



## Ermo20

With the 52nd overall pick, the  are proud to select, from Brandon in the WHL, Stelio Mattheos!





One of my favorite players in the draft. I feel like he slipped a little, late 1st/early 2nd pick IMO, so I'm glad to pick him up here, especially since we didn't have a first round pick.

* Draft Selections

R2-P52: Stelio Mattheos (C, Brandon Wheat Kings, WHL)
*

Next GM PMed.


----------



## Ermo20

5cotland said:


> *TRADE ANNOUNCEMENT*
> 
> trade Jason Garrison & 2018 4th Rounder
> 
> trade Mike Ribiero's UFA rights
> 
> 
> Tampa Bay Lightning sign Mike Ribeiro to a 1 Year deal for $1m



Confirmed.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Ermo20 said:


> With the 52nd overall pick, the  are proud to select, from Brandon in the WHL, Stelio Mattheos!
> (will add picture later)
> 
> One of my favorite players in the draft. I feel like he slipped a little, late 1st/early 2nd pick IMO, so I'm glad to pick him up here, especially since we didn't have a first round pick.
> 
> Next GM PMed.




I'm not the biggest Stelio fan, but I think this is very nice value.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 53rd Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Michigan Wolverines of the NCAA...

*Luke Martin*






*2 (41): Marcus Davidsson, C, 6' 0", 191 lbs, Djurgarden (Sweden)
2 (53): Luke Martin, RHD, 6' 4", 216 lbs, Michigan (NCAA)*

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## TT1

McMozesmadness said:


> I'm not the biggest Stelio fan, but I think this is very nice value.




Depends on what you think of him


----------



## FlamerForLife

here, will be picking shortly


----------



## FlamerForLife

select Maksim Zhukov
PM'ing next GM


----------



## Duke16

*Trevor Daley for 2 mid-late 2017 picks. Anyone? DM me.*


----------



## hi

select

Aleksi Heponiemi, W/C, Swift Current (WHL)

and

Scott Reedy, C, USA NTDP (USHL)


Columbus GM pm'd


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

showjaxx said:


> select
> 
> Aleksi Heponiemi, W/C, Swift Current (WHL)
> 
> and
> 
> Scott Reedy, C, USA NTDP (USHL)
> 
> 
> Columbus GM pm'd




Reedy is such a steal here. Borderline first rounder IMO. I would've taken him with my last pick but Buffalo desperately needs blueline prospects.


----------



## TT1

Meh, I really don't like the USHL players this year tbh. There's a few decent ones tho.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Ristoreilly said:


> Reedy is such a steal here. Borderline first rounder IMO. I would've taken him with my last pick but Buffalo desperately needs blueline prospects.




He went in the 3rd in your last one.


Edit: Late 2nd.


----------



## hi

Ristoreilly said:


> Reedy is such a steal here. Borderline first rounder IMO. I would've taken him with my last pick but Buffalo desperately needs blueline prospects.




Had a list of about 15 players I was choosing from so it's good to know I was sort of on the right track.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Rare Jewel said:


> He went in the 3rd in your last one.




My list has changed since then.


----------



## SabresSociety

selects ALEXANDER CHMELEVSKI

pming next up


----------



## Teemu

The Chicago Blackhawks select Vladimir Kuznetsov, forward, Acadie-Bathurst Titan





PM sent


----------



## King Weber

Ermo20 said:


> With the 52nd overall pick, the  are proud to select, from Brandon in the WHL, Stelio Mattheos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite players in the draft. *I feel like he slipped a little, late 1st/early 2nd pick IMO*, so I'm glad to pick him up here, especially since we didn't have a first round pick.
> 
> * Draft Selections
> 
> R2-P52: Stelio Mattheos (C, Brandon Wheat Kings, WHL)
> *
> 
> Next GM PMed.




one would even call this pick a _stealio_



fine, i'll show myself out


----------



## hi

King Weber said:


> one would even call this pick a _stealio_
> 
> 
> 
> fine, i'll show myself out


----------



## Duke16

Man, the 2 others I was considering at 48 are still available.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Montreal is awarded Alex Formenton.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Patmac40

With the 60th overall pick, the Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to select Morgan Frost.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|6|Cale Makar|
D/R​
|
5'11"​
|
179 lbs​
|
10-30-1998​
|Brooks (AJHL)
*1*
|17|Callan Foote|
D/R​
|
6'4"​
|
210 lbs​
|
12-13-1998​
|Kelowna (WHL)
*2*
|60|Morgan Frost|
C/L​
|
6'0"​
|
170 lbs​
|
5-14-1999​
|Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)
*4*
|110||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|118||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|141||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|172||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|203||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|

Next GM has been PM'd


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 61st Overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft:

The Vegas Golden Knights are proud to select from United States National Development Program.


*Joshua Norris*








*Vegas Golden Knights 2017 Draft:*
(32) - *Robert Thomas* - C/RW - London - OHL
(34) - *Jesper Boqvist* - C/LW - TimrÃ¥ IK - AVK
(45) - *Dave Farrance* - D - US National - USDP
(61) - *Joshua Norris* - C - US National - USDP



​


----------



## Duke16

McMozesmadness said:


> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the 61st Overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft:
> 
> The Vegas Golden Knights are proud to select from United States National Development Program.
> 
> 
> *Joshua Norris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vegas Golden Knights 2017 Draft:*
> (32) - *Robert Thomas* - C/RW - London - OHL
> (34) - *Jesper Boqvist* - C/LW - TimrÃ¥ IK - AVK
> (45) - *Dave Farrance* - D - US National - USDP
> (61) - *Joshua Norris* - C - US National - USDP
> 
> 
> 
> ​




There goes one of the guys I was considering at 48, nice pick.


----------



## TT1

ugh the dreaded 12am pick into a PM.. just got on my comp now..


----------



## TT1

Montreal selects *Noel Hoefenmayer* and *Artyom Minulin*!

1 (11): *Martin Necas*
1 (12): *Elias Pettersson*
1 (26): *Conor Timmins*
1 (30): *Jake Oettinger*
2 (42): *Jaret Anderson-Dolan *
2 (51): *Michael DiPietro*
2 (59): *Alex Formenton* (auto pick)
2 (62): *Noel Hoefenmayer*
3 (63): *Artyom Minulin*
3 (87):
3 (90):
4 (121):
6 (180):

PM'ing next GM

My perfect mock was ruined by that auto . Oh well i'll say who i would have picked once the 3rd highest player on my list gets selected. It'll make it feel like i actually picked him


----------



## Duke16

*still looking to get more 2017 picks.*


----------



## uncleben

With the 64th overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Florida Panthers are proud to select, from HC Sparta Praha, 
RW *Ostap Safin*!​





Round (OA)|Player|Pos.|Team|Ht., Wt.|Notes
1 (14)|Michael Rasmussen|C|Tri-City Americans|6'5", 203
3 (64)|Ostap Safin|RW|HC Sparta Praha|6'4", 198|via ARI
3 (91)|||||via NJD
5 (138)|||||




65th pick, Vegas Golden Knights (McMozesmadness) has been PMd.


----------



## hi

uncleben85 said:


> 65th pick, Vegas Golden Knights (Ermo20) has been PMd.




Vegas GM is McMozesmadness, I pm'd him


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 65th Overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft:

The Vegas Golden Knights are proud to select from FrÃ¶lunda HC of the SHL:


*Filip Westerlund*








*Vegas Golden Knights 2017 Draft:*
(32) - *Robert Thomas* - C/RW - London - OHL
(34) - *Jesper Boqvist* - C/LW - TimrÃ¥ IK - AVK
(45) - *Dave Farrance* - D - US National - USDP
(61) - *Joshua Norris* - C - US National - USDP
(65) - *Filip Westerlund* - D - FrÃ¶lunda HC - SHL


​


----------



## uncleben

showjaxx said:


> Vegas GM is McMozesmadness, I pm'd him




Just a relic from quoting my old post where Ermo followed me.
I had texted McMozes and just forgot to change that part of my message, but thank you!!!


----------



## 5cotland

McMozesmadness said:


> With the 65th Overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft:
> 
> The Vegas Golden Knights are proud to select from FrÃ¶lunda HC of the SHL:
> 
> 
> *Filip Westerlund*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vegas Golden Knights 2017 Draft:*
> (32) - *Robert Thomas* - C/RW - London - OHL
> (34) - *Jesper Boqvist* - C/LW - TimrÃ¥ IK - AVK
> (45) - *Dave Farrance* - D - US National - USDP
> (61) - *Joshua Norris* - C - US National - USDP
> (65) - *Filip Westerlund* - D - FrÃ¶lunda HC - SHL
> 
> 
> ​




What a pick at 65


----------



## hi

uncleben85 said:


> Just a relic from quoting my old post where Ermo followed me.
> I had texted McMozes and just forgot to change that part of my message, but thank you!!!




Oh that makes sense


----------



## Rare Jewel

McMozesmadness said:


> *Vegas Golden Knights 2017 Draft:*
> (32) - *Robert Thomas* - C/RW - London - OHL
> (34) - *Jesper Boqvist* - C/LW - TimrÃ¥ IK - AVK
> (45) - *Dave Farrance* - D - US National - USDP
> (61) - *Joshua Norris* - C - US National - USDP
> (65) - *Filip Westerlund* - D - FrÃ¶lunda HC - SHL
> ​




Good haul so far.


----------



## King Weber

Pick coming shortly. On my way home.


----------



## King Weber

_With the 66thth overall pick in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Vancouver Canucks are proud to select, from Kootenay Ice of the WHL, Cale Fleury (RD)_





*#*
|
*Name*
|
*Pos*
|
*Junior Team*
|
*Height*
|
*Weight*
|
*Age*

#1|Nolan Patrick|C|Brandon Wheat Kings (WHL)|6'3|200 lbs|18
#10|Eeli Tolvanen|RW|Sioux City Musketeers (USHL)|5'10|170 lbs|17
#35|Urho Vaakanainen|LD|JYP (Liiga)|6'0|185 lbs|18
#66|Cale Fleury|RD|Kootenay Ice (WHL)|6'1|205 lbs|18
#97|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA
#122|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA



*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## Tapdog

King Weber said:


> _With the 66thth overall pick in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Vancouver Canucks are proud to select, from Kootenay Ice of the WHL, Cale Fleury (RD)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#*
> |
> *Name*
> |
> *Pos*
> |
> *Junior Team*
> |
> *Height*
> |
> *Weight*
> |
> *Age*
> 
> #1|Nolan Patrick|C|Brandon Wheat Kings (WHL)|6'3|200 lbs|18
> #10|Eeli Tolvanen|RW|Sioux City Musketeers (USHL)|5'10|170 lbs|17
> #35|Urho Vaakanainen|LD|JYP (Liiga)|6'0|185 lbs|18
> #66|Cale Fleury|RD|Kootenay Ice (WHL)|6'1|205 lbs|18
> #97|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA
> #122|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA
> 
> 
> 
> *Next GM PM'd.*​




Aghhhhh damn you lol.

Awesome pick right there!!!!

So close.


----------



## uncleben

King Weber said:


> _With the 66thth overall pick in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Vancouver Canucks are proud to select, from Kootenay Ice of the WHL, Cale Fleury (RD)_



I was so torn between Safin and Fleury, but went with the forward.
Fantastic pick this late, imo.


----------



## coolwood

are pleased to select 
MACKENZIE ENTWISTLE, RW, Hamilton

PM sent


----------



## Tapdog

SelectSelect from the Tri City Americans in the WHL
RC - Morgan Geekie

Next GM has been messaged.


----------



## uncleben

coolwood said:


> MACKENZIE ENTWISTLE





Tapdog said:


> Morgan Geekie




My list is shrinking and shrinking haha


----------



## Duke16

Tapdog said:


> Select from the Tri City Americans in the WHL
> RC - Morgan Geekie
> 
> Next GM has been messaged.




And there goes the other


----------



## TT1

Well i still can't edit my auto-pick with the pick i would have made..


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 69th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Sarnia Sting of the Ontario Hockey League...

*Adam Ruzicka*






*2 (41): Marcus Davidsson, C, 6' 0", 191 lbs, Djurgarden (Sweden)
2 (53): Luke Martin, RHD, 6' 4", 216 lbs, Michigan (NCAA)
3 (69): Adam Ruzicka, C, 6' 4", 202 lbs, Sarnia (OHL)*

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Duke16

*LOOKING TO ACQUIRE 2017 DRAFT PICKS*
______________
 2017-18
J. Guentzel - S. Crosby - B. Gallagher
G. Nyquist - E. Malkin - P. Hornqvist 
V. Nichushkin - A. Vermette - D. Sprong
S. Wilson - A. Burmistrov - T. Kuhnhackl
Ex. O. Sundqvist, C. Rowney

B. Dumoulin - K. Letang
D. Kulikov - A. Stralman
M. Barberio - F. Corrado

M. Murray
A. Nilsson

Trevor Daley on LTIR: *170K cap space*

*Top Prospects/Future Picks:*
Juuso Valimaki
2018 1st (TB)
2018 1st (PIT)
Brett Howden
Mitchell Stephens
Jonah Gadjovich 
Teddy Blueger
Thomas Di Pauli
Jeff Taylor
Blaine Byron
Kasper Bjorkvist
Cam Dineen
Connor Hall
Lukas Bengsston
Dominik Simon
Reid Duke

*Picks:*
Round 1 #13: *D Juuso Valimaki*
Round 2 #48: *LW Jonah Gadjovich*
Round 5 #146:


----------



## TT1

To MTL:

Folin + 92 (3rd) + 123 (4th) + 216 (7th)

To Minny:

Markov (1M retained)


----------



## uncleben

TT1 said:


> To MTL:
> 
> Folin + 92 (3rd) + 123 (4th) + 216 (7th)
> 
> To Minny:
> 
> Markov




holy hell, Montreal.

i've been trying to get more picks for the whole draft, and you keep draining like everybody you deal with. hoooow???


----------



## TT1

uncleben85 said:


> holy hell, Montreal.
> 
> i've been trying to get more picks for the whole draft, and you keep draining like everybody you deal with. hoooow???




People PM me about players they like, i dont force trades i let them come to me.


----------



## Calgareee

TT1 said:


> To MTL:
> 
> Folin + 92 (3rd) + 123 (4th) + 216 (7th)
> 
> To Minny:
> 
> Markov




 agree

Giving up lots of picks but we like what Markov can bring to our top 4 and gives us increased depth.


----------



## Duke16

*Daley is available for 2017 picks to teams looking for a solid vet defenseman with good offensive capabilities - price isn't super high and I'm willing to negotiate. Hoping to get a 3rd and a late pick, but will negotiate*


----------



## TT1

Oh wait i'm retaining 1M on Markov's deal, forgot to mention that.


----------



## McMozesmadness

TT1 said:


> To MTL:
> 
> Folin + 92 (3rd) + 123 (4th) + 216 (7th)
> 
> To Minny:
> 
> Markov




So Montreal signs Markov to a 1 year deal then trades him for pennies... that's cold... and very unrealistic. Lol. 

TT1 strikes again.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Vegas is looking at moving picks in this draft to get better. Looking to add a LH defender, preferably African American, preferably named Trevor.

Seems to be no one out there for me to make a deal with.


----------



## Duke16

McMozesmadness said:


> Vegas is looking at moving picks in this draft to get better. Looking to add a LH defender, preferably African American, preferably named Trevor.
> 
> Seems to be no one out there for me to make a deal with.




Good luck finding someone who fits that description.


----------



## TT1

McMozesmadness said:


> So Montreal signs Markov to a 1 year deal then trades him for pennies... that's cold... and very unrealistic. Lol.
> 
> TT1 strikes again.




"Very unrealistic", moving an arguably #2/aging dman (at worst #3) for a depth dman/3rd/4th (late)/7th (late) is unrealistic (when i'm rebuilding?)? I think your post is unrealistic. Philly got a 2nd and 4th+ (became a 2nd) for Timonen.

Also Timonen wasn't nearly as good as Markov currently is.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Next mock, I'll be instituting another rule in the interest of realism. Each team will be required to have a minimum of 4 draft picks and a maximum of 12 each year. In real life, teams never go above or below these numbers, and this will also detract people from trading away all their picks for players (has happened multiple times in the past).*


----------



## Duke16

Ristoreilly said:


> *Next mock, I'll be instituting another rule in the interest of realism. Each team will be required to have a minimum of 4 draft picks and a maximum of 12 each year. In real life, teams never go above or below these numbers, and this will also detract people from trading away all their picks for players (has happened multiple times in the past).*




That's a good idea imo


----------



## Calgareee

Calgareee said:


> *UPDATED*
> 
> 
> 
> Roster Moves:
> Ryan White resigns at $1.15 for 2 years
> Erik Haula resigns at $2.25 for 2 years
> Mikael Granlund $5.5 for 5 years
> Christian Folin $750k for 1 year
> 
> Roster:
> 
> Granlund, Mikael ($5,500,000) - Koivu, Mikko ($6,750,000) - Zucker, Jason ($2,000,000)
> Kaprizov, Kirill ($925,000) - Staal, Eric ($3,500,000) - Radulov, Alexander (6,000,000)
> Parise, Zach ($7,540,000) - Coyle, Charlie ($3,200,000) - Eriksson Ek, Joel ($894,167)
> White, Ryan ($1,150,000) - Haula, Erik ($2,250,000) - Stewart, Chris ($1,150,000)
> Schroeder, Jordan (RFA) - Graovac, Tyler ($625,000)
> 
> Forward Cap hit: $40.859
> 
> Suter, Ryan ($7,538,462) - Spurgeon, Jared ($5,187,500)
> Markov, Andrei (3,000,000) - Brodin, Jonas ($4,166,667)
> Hamhuis, Dan ($3,750,000) - Honka, Julius ($863,000)
> 
> Defense Cap hit: $25.75
> 
> Dubnyk, Devan ($4,333,333)
> Kuemper, Darcy (UFA)
> 
> Goalie Cap hit: $4.3
> 
> Buyouts
> Thomas Vanek: $1,500,000
> 
> Current Cap Hit - $72.15
> 
> Top Prospects
> 
> Kirill Kaprizov - LW
> Joel Eriksson Ek - C
> Alex Tuch - RW
> Riley Tufte - LW
> Kaapo Kahkonen - G
> Gustav Olofsson - D
> Louis Belpedio - D
> 
> 
> 2017 Picks
> 
> #95
> #154
> #185
> 
> 
> Looking for an upgrade at backup goalie
> 
> Also looking for defensive depth.




Updated

Would like to snag a couple picks, some of my prospects could be on the table for them.

Apologies as I'm likely one of the culprits when it comes to a ton of trades. Have to say that as only my second time doing one of these and with a team I'm not super familiar with was rather eye opening. Minnesota is going to have a seriously interesting offseason. 5 D worth protecting, bordering on having no cap and needing to sign 2 young players that are having breakout seasons. They also didn't have much in the way of picks to start with due to the deadline deals.


----------



## uncleben

TT1 said:


> "Very unrealistic", moving an arguably #2/aging dman (at worst #3) for a depth dman/3rd/4th (late)/7th (late) is unrealistic (when i'm rebuilding?)? I think your post is unrealistic. Philly got a 2nd and 4th+ (became a 2nd) for Timonen.
> 
> Also Timonen wasn't nearly as good as Markov currently is.




Aging? He's 38 y/o. He's aged. There is no fair reason to expect him to continue his level of play (I don't mean that as a knock against him, just a the realist's way of evaluating Markov).

Plus Timonen was a deadline deal (ie. inherently asn overpayment) and was regarded as a premium/overpayment at the time. Hardly a precedent for off-season trades two years later


----------



## McMozesmadness

Ristoreilly said:


> *Next mock, I'll be instituting another rule in the interest of realism. Each team will be required to have a minimum of 4 draft picks and a maximum of 12 each year. In real life, teams never go above or below these numbers, and this will also detract people from trading away all their picks for players (has happened multiple times in the past).*




I think this is a nice rule. It will have to be monitored though. 

Also Risto, in the next mock, if it's not too much work, can you do a post on page one with each teams signings. I think you used to do it. It's just so hard looking up what teams signed players too.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

McMozesmadness said:


> I think this is a nice rule. It will have to be monitored though.
> 
> Also Risto, in the next mock, if it's not too much work, can you do a post on page one with each teams signings. I think you used to do it. It's just so hard looking up what teams signed players too.




Perhaps. The last time I did it, it proves to be a ton of extra work, however I may be able to.


----------



## TT1

uncleben85 said:


> Aging? He's 38 y/o. He's aged. There is no fair reason to expect him to continue his level of play (I don't mean that as a knock against him, just a the realist's way of evaluating Markov).
> 
> Plus Timonen was a deadline deal (ie. inherently asn overpayment) and was regarded as a *premium/overpayment at the time*. Hardly a precedent for off-season trades two years later




Like i mentioned, Markov got less than him. I also view him as a better player based on his current level of play. I think the bigger issue here is that people get jealous when other teams offer up their picks for roster players when they're not the ones getting the picks (as seen from your post after i made the trade).

Like i said i don't PM people much (especially after the 1st day) and i've gotten an unusually high amount of PM's this time around for players, which is why i ended up making a lot of moves for picks (i even stated that i'd do so this time around just for fun.. because i've never done this in the past).

Here's the trades i made in the previous mock:
http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=2178977

Trade #3
To Montreal: Tomas Tatar
To Detroit: Noah Juulsen, 2018 5th

Trade #5
To Montreal: Chris Tanev, 200th Overall
To Vancouver: Nathan Beaulieu, Nikita Scherbak, Jacob De La Rose

Trade #36
To Florida: Andrew Shaw, 200th Overall
To Montreal: Graham Black, 74th Overall

Trade #39
To Detroit: Tomas Plekanec
To Montreal: 103rd Overall

Trade #48
To Ottawa: Alexei Emelin (50% Retained)
To Montreal: Mark Borowieki, 83rd Overall, 176th Overall, 207th Overall

Pretty much all hockey trades.
Apart from getting lucky in the Emelin (by getting #83 and 2 super late picks) trade nothing big, i gained 2 picks (#200 OA and #103 OA).


----------



## McMozesmadness

Ristoreilly said:


> Perhaps. The last time I did it, it proves to be a ton of extra work, however I may be able to.




I could also do it. I would need to reserve a post spot early in the thread so you'd need to PM me right when th ethereal gos up. Take some of the burden off of you.


----------



## McMozesmadness

TT1 said:


> Like i mentioned, Markov got less than him. I also view him as a better player based on his current level of play. I think the bigger issue here is that people get jealous when other teams offer up their picks for roster players when they're not the ones getting the picks (as seen from your post after i made the trade).
> 
> Like i said i don't PM people much (especially after the 1st day) and i've gotten an unusually high amount of PM's this time around for players, which is why i ended up making a lot of moves for picks (i even stated that i'd do so this time around just for fun.. because i've never done this in the past).
> 
> Here's the trades i made in the previous mock:
> http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=2178977
> 
> Trade #3
> To Montreal: Tomas Tatar
> To Detroit: Noah Juulsen, 2018 5th
> 
> Trade #5
> To Montreal: Chris Tanev, 200th Overall
> To Vancouver: Nathan Beaulieu, Nikita Scherbak, Jacob De La Rose
> 
> Trade #36
> To Florida: Andrew Shaw, 200th Overall
> To Montreal: Graham Black, 74th Overall
> 
> Trade #39
> To Detroit: Tomas Plekanec
> To Montreal: 103rd Overall
> 
> Trade #48
> To Ottawa: Alexei Emelin (50% Retained)
> To Montreal: Mark Borowieki, 83rd Overall, 176th Overall, 207th Overall
> 
> Pretty much all hockey trades.
> Apart from getting lucky in the Emelin (by getting #83 and 2 super late picks) trade nothing big, i gained 2 picks (#200 OA and #103 OA).




That mock was much more realistic. Not just for you, but for everyone.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Here is an addition to the next one I've been pondering for some while. I want to see what some of you think. 

My idea is to make the handling of UFA's much more realistic. What we do is use a randomizer to give each GM a team's UFA's to control. So say I'm Vegas and I'm randomized the Wild. I would basically be the Wilds UFA's agent. By luck of the draw you wont be able to sign any of those players to the team you are GM'ing. It would eliminate people signing thier UFA's to ridiculous team friendly deals. 

It would also eliminate people trading for a guys rights with 100% certainty. For example in this mock Phoenix acquired TJ Oshie's rights. Then signed him to a team friendly 5 million dollar deal. No chance in hell that happens in real life. So what would happen with this change, is Phoenix can acquire Oshie's rights for a pick, but would then have to negotiate a deal with his "agent". Whoever is in charge of Washington's UFA's could tell Phoenix that Oshie will only sign for 8 mil. Or tell him Oshie wants to test free agency. Phoenix is then allowed to pursue dealing Oshie's rights again.

It would also give us the opportunity to do a mock free agency once the draft is done. Giving more completion to the offseason game. Each team will still be in control of how they handle thier RFA's. 

Another wrinkle to this is dividing up junior leagues and international leagues to teams so that GM's can bid on guys like Dadonov and Shipachyev.

The only issue is that it would require a bit more commitment from the GM's, but we have such great commitment here I think we could handle it. 

Thoughts?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

McMozesmadness said:


> Here is an addition to the next one I've been pondering for some while. I want to see what some of you think.
> 
> My idea is to make the handling of UFA's much more realistic. What we do is use a randomizer to give each GM a team's UFA's to control. So say I'm Vegas and I'm randomized the Wild. I would basically be the Wilds UFA's agent. By luck of the draw you wont be able to sign any of those players to the team you are GM'ing. It would eliminate people signing thier UFA's to ridiculous team friendly deals.
> 
> It would also eliminate people trading for a guys rights with 100% certainty. For example in this mock Phoenix acquired TJ Oshie's rights. Then signed him to a team friendly 5 million dollar deal. No chance in hell that happens in real life. So what would happen with this change, is Phoenix can acquire Oshie's rights for a pick, but would then have to negotiate a deal with his "agent". Whoever is in charge of Washington's UFA's could tell Phoenix that Oshie will only sign for 8 mil. Or tell him Oshie wants to test free agency. Phoenix is then allowed to pursue dealing Oshie's rights again.
> 
> It would also give us the opportunity to do a mock free agency once the draft is done. Giving more completion to the offseason game. Each team will still be in control of how they handle thier RFA's.
> 
> Another wrinkle to this is dividing up junior leagues and international leagues to teams so that GM's can bid on guys like Dadonov and Shipachyev.
> 
> The only issue is that it would require a bit more commitment from the GM's, but we have such great commitment here I think we could handle it.
> 
> Thoughts?



To be honest, I would probably want to handle it for everyone just to keep all things even. For my signings, the group could just give a yay or nay. But yeah I've thought about something along these lines before.


----------



## belair

TT1 said:


> "Very unrealistic", moving an arguably #2/aging dman (at worst #3) for a depth dman/3rd/4th (late)/7th (late) is unrealistic (when i'm rebuilding?)? I think your post is unrealistic. Philly got a 2nd and 4th+ (became a 2nd) for Timonen.
> 
> Also Timonen wasn't nearly as good as Markov currently is.




Very unrealistic as in a career Hab getting traded days after he's apparently re-signed by Montreal. Sign and trades just don't happen in the NHL. Even EA Sports gives you **** for doing it.


----------



## TT1

Just go into the mock and state that you're gonna aggressively veto trades that you deem unfair or that are too lopsided pick-wise. Problem solved, don't need to over-complicate things/make too much work for risto.

Personally i had some extra time on my hand so i was a bit more aggressive this time around. I don't tend to miss a lot of picks (except sometimes when im the first one to pick in the morning) so i thought having multiple picks to speed up the draft a bit wasn't a bad thing. Usually i just stick to about to my own picks with a few extra ones, i also never trade any of my original picks.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Ristoreilly said:


> To be honest, I would probably want to handle it for everyone just to keep all things even. For my signings, the group could just give a yay or nay. But yeah I've thought about something along these lines before.




That would also work. Puts even more on you though.


----------



## uncleben

TT1 said:


> Like i mentioned, Markov got less than him. I also view him as a better player based on his current level of play. I think the bigger issue here is that people get jealous when other teams offer up their picks for roster players when they're not the ones getting the picks (as seen from your post after i made the trade).
> 
> Like i said i don't PM people much (especially after the 1st day) and i've gotten an unusually high amount of PM's this time around for players, which is why i ended up making a lot of moves for picks (i even stated that i'd do so this time around just for fun.. because i've never done this in the past).
> 
> ...
> 
> Pretty much all hockey trades.




Nah, you're good TT1, you've got a good track record.

I 100% am jealous of your number of picks.
No point in me hiding from that 


I was talking to Calgareee and I said the same thing. It's a price I _personally_ wouldn't want to pay, but it's a trade I think is reasonable.
I didn't mean to critique either one of you, or call either of you out. I'm in this entirely for the fun.
I initially said something because I was jealous and impressed with the shear volume of draft picks you accumulated through the draft!


----------



## uncleben

McMozesmadness said:


> Here is an addition to the next one I've been pondering for some while. I want to see what some of you think.
> 
> My idea is to make the handling of UFA's much more realistic. What we do is use a randomizer to give each GM a team's UFA's to control. So say I'm Vegas and I'm randomized the Wild. I would basically be the Wilds UFA's agent. By luck of the draw you wont be able to sign any of those players to the team you are GM'ing. It would eliminate people signing thier UFA's to ridiculous team friendly deals.
> 
> It would also eliminate people trading for a guys rights with 100% certainty. For example in this mock Phoenix acquired TJ Oshie's rights. Then signed him to a team friendly 5 million dollar deal. No chance in hell that happens in real life. So what would happen with this change, is Phoenix can acquire Oshie's rights for a pick, but would then have to negotiate a deal with his "agent". Whoever is in charge of Washington's UFA's could tell Phoenix that Oshie will only sign for 8 mil. Or tell him Oshie wants to test free agency. Phoenix is then allowed to pursue dealing Oshie's rights again.
> 
> It would also give us the opportunity to do a mock free agency once the draft is done. Giving more completion to the offseason game. Each team will still be in control of how they handle thier RFA's.
> 
> Another wrinkle to this is dividing up junior leagues and international leagues to teams so that GM's can bid on guys like Dadonov and Shipachyev.
> 
> The only issue is that it would require a bit more commitment from the GM's, but we have such great commitment here I think we could handle it.
> 
> Thoughts?




I actually really like this idea.
But as you noted, it'd be a lot more of a commitment for the GMs. You'd likely get some GMs POd bc their designated agent hasn't been on in forever and isn't responding. You _need_ dedicated GMs who want to do it.
That said, I'd give that a shot.




Maybe for now though, keep one designated "Arbitrator".
Risto, this is what you're saying you could essentially do, but then that adds way into your responsibilities as BUF GM.
Instead have 31 GMs, and 32nd user who does not have a team, but all teams need go through him or her to sign FAs. They can also weigh in on trades that are questioned.


----------



## Zaddy

With the 70th overall pick the Winnipeg Jets are proud to select...

from Moose Jaw Warriors, WHL and local Manitoba boy, defenseman *Josh Brook*.






PM sent.​


----------



## Tapdog

Zaddy Zads said:


> With the 70th overall pick the Winnipeg Jets are proud to select...
> 
> from Moose Jaw Warriors, WHL and local Manitoba boy, defenseman *Josh Brook*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent.​




This is a nice pick here Zaddy. I was hoping he would slip a bit further.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Detroit Red Wings select from Sherbrooke (QMJHL)

*Yaroslav Alexeyev*







PMing next.​


----------



## Zaddy

Tapdog said:


> This is a nice pick here Zaddy. I was hoping he would slip a bit further.




Thank you. It was a hard choice between him and two other guys that are still available. Hopefully they'll be around for my next picks, as I have two more 3rd rounders.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 72nd Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Seattle Thunderbirds of the Western Hockey League...

*Jarret Tyszka*






*2 (41): Marcus Davidsson, C, 6' 0", 191 lbs, Djurgarden (Sweden)
2 (53): Luke Martin, RHD, 6' 4", 216 lbs, Michigan (NCAA)
3 (69): Adam Ruzicka, C, 6' 4", 202 lbs, Sarnia (OHL)
3 (72): Jarret Tyzska, LHD, 6' 2", 190 lbs, Seattle (WHL)*

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## 5cotland

Rare Jewel said:


> Detroit Red Wings select from Sherbrooke (QMJHL)
> 
> *Yaroslav Alexeyev*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMing next.​




One of my fave picks in this draft.


----------



## Sundinisagod

Philadelphia is proud to select Joni Ikonen. 




Pm'ing next


----------



## Rare Jewel

5cotland said:


> One of my fave picks in this draft.




Yea, he could be a good one.

The Q has a few of them actually.


----------



## Tapdog

McMozesmadness said:


> Here is an addition to the next one I've been pondering for some while. I want to see what some of you think.
> 
> My idea is to make the handling of UFA's much more realistic. What we do is use a randomizer to give each GM a team's UFA's to control. So say I'm Vegas and I'm randomized the Wild. I would basically be the Wilds UFA's agent. By luck of the draw you wont be able to sign any of those players to the team you are GM'ing. It would eliminate people signing thier UFA's to ridiculous team friendly deals.
> 
> It would also eliminate people trading for a guys rights with 100% certainty. For example in this mock Phoenix acquired TJ Oshie's rights. Then signed him to a team friendly 5 million dollar deal. No chance in hell that happens in real life. So what would happen with this change, is Phoenix can acquire Oshie's rights for a pick, but would then have to negotiate a deal with his "agent". Whoever is in charge of Washington's UFA's could tell Phoenix that Oshie will only sign for 8 mil. Or tell him Oshie wants to test free agency. Phoenix is then allowed to pursue dealing Oshie's rights again.
> 
> It would also give us the opportunity to do a mock free agency once the draft is done. Giving more completion to the offseason game. Each team will still be in control of how they handle thier RFA's.
> 
> Another wrinkle to this is dividing up junior leagues and international leagues to teams so that GM's can bid on guys like Dadonov and Shipachyev.
> 
> The only issue is that it would require a bit more commitment from the GM's, but we have such great commitment here I think we could handle it.
> 
> Thoughts?




Ok, lets deal with this! 

First of all Oshie is not going to get 8 million a season so please, you want to discuss this then lets discuss but please lets be real here.

Based on last year:
Okposo - 28 yrs old 6 mil 7 years
Lucic - 28 yrs old 6 mil 7 years
Eriksson - 31 yrs old 6 mil 6 years
Ladd - 31 yrs old 5.5 mil 7 years

To me the best comparable here is Ladd.

Due to how the league is going I saw 5 mil as reasonable, if anything I possibly should have went 6-7 (which I will go back and adj.) years like the others because that would be the ask from the player and this is where the cap number gets to be lower from the team perspecive.
People had issue with the 5 mil so I looked at it again and went to 5.5 mil.
Not sure you saw that but not my problem. Mozes, I have no problem with being your example but at least due your homework........

Now with all these suggestions about creating more levels of restriction. That is all these things need is another layer?? 

First of all; most of what we do with trades etc in these mock drafts would never happen in real life, this is supposed to be fun..... correct????
Whining about trivial little things sucks the life right out of this! Yes trying our best to stay within the realm makes it better but it is also fun to see what others see in their teams and what changes would they make. 

My suggestions:

- Anyone think they can do it better, run your own mock....set your own rules.

- One person in control, if someone has issue with a move or signing? They can message the one in control (Risto in this case) So Mozes feels my signing was wrong, he messages Risto with his supporting argument and Risto contacts me. Things get fixed. Whining in the public forum does the Mock no good.

- Everyone should have to have their team posted and updated in the very first few pages. You confirm, then you go back to use that space to update your team there.... continually. This just keeps it all clear and open.

- Everyone should change their avatar to the team logo of the team they are the GM of.

Just my point of view..

Also, I would rather you message me directly if you have concern over what I do. thx


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

If we keep debating things, we are going to run out of posts to make picks. Let's limit further discussion to picks and trade announcements.


----------



## Tapdog

We have some low cost options available:
B Richardson 1 yr at 2.250 - Bottom 6 guy with some offense.
J Jooris 1 yr at .600 - Versatile, still young

Some RFA fellas:
P Holland
T Pulkkinen
M Moroz
J Tinordi


----------



## McMozesmadness

are auto'd *Nick Henry*, RW, Regina Pats.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 75th Overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft:

The Vegas Golden Knights are proud to select from the Owen Sound Attack of the OHL:


*Markus Phillips*








*Vegas Golden Knights 2017 Draft:*
(32) - *Robert Thomas* - C/RW - London - OHL
(34) - *Jesper Boqvist* - C/LW - TimrÃ¥ IK - AVK
(45) - *Dave Farrance* - D - US National - USDP
(61) - *Joshua Norris* - C - US National - USDP
(65) - *Filip Westerlund* - D - FrÃ¶lunda HC - SHL
(75) - *Markus Phillips* - D - Owen Sound - OHL




​


----------



## TT1

McMozesmadness said:


> With the 75th Overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft:
> 
> The Vegas Golden Knights are proud to select from the Owen Sound Attack of the OHL:
> 
> 
> *Markus Phillips*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vegas Golden Knights 2017 Draft:*
> (32) - *Robert Thomas* - C/RW - London - OHL
> (34) - *Jesper Boqvist* - C/LW - TimrÃ¥ IK - AVK
> (45) - *Dave Farrance* - D - US National - USDP
> (61) - *Joshua Norris* - C - US National - USDP
> (65) - *Filip Westerlund* - D - FrÃ¶lunda HC - SHL
> (75) - *Markus Phillips* - D - Owen Sound - OHL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




i can finally edit my auto pick!


----------



## Zaddy

I was very close to picking Phillips at #70. Considered trading up to get him as I thought the chances of him being there at #79 would be slim but ultimately decided not to. Anyway nice pick.


----------



## BTrotts19

With the 76th pick, the  select *Dimitri Samorukov, D, Guelph Storm*


----------



## BTrotts19

With the 77th pick, the  select *Nathan Schnarr, C, Guelph Storm*







2017 Draft Selections

2 (36) - *Issac Ratcliffe, LW, Guelph Storm*
2 (37) - *Ivan Lodnia, RW/C, Erie Otters*
3 (76) - *Dimitri Samorukov, D, Guelph Storm*
3 (77) - *Nathan Schnarr, C, Guelph Storm*
7 (201) - 


Next GM PM'ed


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 78th Overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft:

The Vegas Golden Knights are proud to select from the Spruce Grove Saints of the AJHL:


*Ian Mitchell*








*Vegas Golden Knights 2017 Draft:*
(32) - *Robert Thomas* - C/RW - London - OHL
(34) - *Jesper Boqvist* - C/LW - TimrÃ¥ IK - AVK
(45) - *Dave Farrance* - D - US National - USDP
(61) - *Joshua Norris* - C - US National - USDP
(65) - *Filip Westerlund* - D - FrÃ¶lunda HC - SHL
(75) - *Markus Phillips* - D - Owen Sound - OHL
(78) - *Ian Mitchell* - D - Spruce Grove - AJHL





​


----------



## 5cotland

BTrotts19 said:


> With the 76th pick, the  select *Dimitri Samorukov, D, Guelph Storm*




Awesome player. Very underrated


----------



## uncleben

: Nick Merkley, Jordan Martinook, Kevin Connauton, pick 85, 2019 7th



: Alex Petrovic, Jared McCann, Tim Bozon, pick 91





Florida accepts.
Petrovic may have gone for more, and we may have given up on McCann earlier than others, but we made several moves earlier this off-season that allowed us to trade from areas of strength, to pick a sorely needed bottom six player in Martinook and a RW prospect that we feel will be a successful NHL player.


----------



## Tapdog

uncleben85 said:


> : Nick Merkley, Jordan Martinook, Kevin Connauton, pick 85, 2019 7th
> 
> 
> 
> : Alex Petrovic, Jared McCann, Tim Bozon, pick 91
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida accepts.




 

confirm

Thank you to the Florida GM for reaching out..


----------



## heusy_79

Looking to move F Logan Shaw for a pick, if someone needs a cheap 4th liner & PKer. 1 year 650k


----------



## Tapdog

Tapdog said:


> We have some low cost options available:
> B Richardson 1 yr at 2.250 - Bottom 6 guy with some offense.
> J Jooris 1 yr at .600 - Versatile, still young
> 
> Some RFA fellas:
> P Holland
> T Pulkkinen
> M Moroz
> J Tinordi







Updated.


----------



## uncleben

*Florida Panthers*

*Forwards*
[table="head;width=700]LW|C|RW
Jonathan Huberdeau (23, LW, _5.9_)|Aleksander Barkov (21, C, _5.9_)|Jaromir Jagr (45, RW, _3.0_)
Jussi Jokinen (33, LW, _4.0_)|Vincent Trocheck (23, C, _4.75_)|Thomas Vanek (33, RW, _1.9_)
Colin Wilson (27, LW, _3.5_)|Nick Bjugstad (24, C, _4.1_)|Colton Sceviour (27, RW, _0.95_)
Matt Moulson (33, LW, _3.0_)|Derek MacKenzie (35, C, _1.3_)|Jon Marchessault (26, RW, _0.75_)
Jordan Martinook (24, LW, _1.396893_)|Michael Sgarbossa (24, C, _0.71_)|
||
Alexander Delnov (23, LW, _1.025_)|Jayce Hawryluk (21, C, _0.925_)|Jared Boll (30, RW, _0.9_)
Kyle Rau (24, LW, _0.874125_)|Alexander Kerfoot (22, C, _0.888_)|Nick Merkley (19, RW, _0.894167_)
Dryden Hunt (21, LW, _0.809167_)|Juho Lammikko (21, C, _0.7175_)|Casey Bailey (25, RW, _0.8_)
Dennis Yan (19, LW, _0.7175_)|Matt Buckles (21, C, _0.66_)|Denis Malgin (20, RW, _0.69_)
||Chase Balisy (25, RW, _0.65_)
[/table]



*Defence*
[table="head;width=700]LD|RD
Keith Yandle (30, LD, _6.35_)|Aaron Ekblad (21, RD, _7.5_)
Kevin Connauton (27, LD, _1.0_)|Mark Pysyk (25, RD, _3.0238_)
Michael Matheson (23, LD, _0.925_)|Roman Polak (30, RD, _1.3_)
|Steven Santini (22, RD, _0.925_)
|
Ian McCoshen (21, LD, _0.925_)|Linus Hultstrom (24, RD, _0.7925_)
Michael Downing (21, LD, _0.82_)|Thomas Schemitsch (20, RD, _0.7175_)
Daniel Walcott (23, LD, _0.65_)|Luke Witkowski (26, RD, _0.65_)
[/table]


*Goalies*
[table="head;width=700]G|G
Roberto Luongo (37, G, _4.533333_)|James Reimer (28, G, _3.4_)
|
Sam Brittain (24, G, _0.8_)|Adam Wilcox (24, G, _0.75_)
Samuel Montembeault (20, G, _0.725833_)|
[/table]​

UFA
Shawn Thornton (39, RW, _0.6_), Brody Sutter (25, C, _0.6_)
...
Jakub Kindl (30, LD, _2.04_), Brent Regner (27, RD, _0.6_)
...
Reto Berra (30, G, _1.45_)

RFA
Graham Black (24, C, _0.65_)
...
MacKenzie Weegar (23, RD, _0.68_), Reece Scarlett (23, RD, _0.6_)
...
Colin Stevens (23, G, _0.71_)

Unsigned
Adam Mascherin (18, LW, '16), Jon Ang (18, C, '16), Maxim Mamin (22, LW, '16), Karch Bachman (19, LW, '15), Chris Wilkie (20, RW, '15), Patrick Shea (19, C, '15), Joe Wegwerth (20, LW, '14), Miguel Fidler (20, LW, '14), Yaroslav Kosov (23, LW, '11)
...
Linus Nassen (18, LD, '16), Riley Stillman (18, LD, '16)
...
Ryan Bednard (19, G, '15), Hugo Fagerblom (21, G, '14)

*Projected 2017-18 Cap Hit: 70.114026*
*Projected 2017-18 Cap Space: 2.885974*


*Draft Picks:*
*2017:*
1st(14) - Michael Rasmussen (C)
3rd(64; via ARI) - Ostap Safin (RW)
3rd(85; via EDM, ARI) - Dylan Samberg (D)
5th(138) - Kyler Yeo (C)
7th(195; via NJD) - Kristian Afanasyev (RW)
7th(205; via BOS) - Benjamin Gleason (D)
*2018:*
1st
2nd(via ARI)
3rd
3rd(via TBL)
5th
6th
*2019:*
1st
2nd
3rd
4th
7th
7th(via ARI)


*Signings:*
Mark Pysyk - 3 yr, 3.0238 per
Jaromir Jagr - 1 yr, 3 per
Michael Sgarbossa - 2 yr, 0.71 per
Alex Petrovic - 3 yr, 2.95 per
Thomas Vanek - 1 yr, 1.9 per
Kyle Rau - 2 yr, 0.874125 per
Casey Bailey - 1 yr, 0.8 per
Chase Balisy - 2 yr, 0.65 per
Alexander Kerfoot - 3 yr, 0.9 per
Roman Polak - 2 yr, 1.3 per
Luke Witkoswki - 2 yr, 0.65 per
Matt Buckles - 3 yr, 0.66 per
Alexander Delnov - 1 yr, 1.025 per
Sam Brittain - 2 yr, 0.8 per
Adam Wilcox - 1 yr, 0.75 per
Jordan Martinook - 3 yr, 1.396893 per

*Trades:*
To Florida: Casey Bailey
To Ottawa: Paul Thompson, future considerations

To Florida: Steven Santini, Alex Kerfoot, 2017 3rd(91)
To New Jersey: Henrik Borgstrom

To Florida: Roman Polak
To Toronto: Benjamin Finkelstein

To Florida: Dennis Yan, Luke Witkowski, Daniel Walcott, 2018 3rd
To Tampa Bay: Reilly Smith, Joshua Brown

To Florida: Matt Moulson (40%)
To Buffalo: 2019 5th

To Florida: Colin Wilson (11.11%), Jared Boll
To Vegas: Evan Cowley, Steven Hodges, 2017 2nd(45), 2017 6th(177)

To Florida: Nick Merkley, Jordan Martinook, Kevin Connauton, 2017 3rd(85), 2019 7th
To Arizona: Alex Petrovic, Jared McCann, Tim Bozon, 2017 3rd(91)

To Florida: 2017 7th(195)
To New Jersey: 2019 6th

To Florida: 2017 7th(205)
To Boston: Sergey Gayduchenko, 2018 7th


----------



## Zaddy

With the 79th overall pick the Winnipeg Jets are proud to select...

...from Leksand, Sweden, forward *Rickard Hugg*.






Really happy to get him here. Very underrated prospect. Great hockey IQ and competitor.

(1) 8th overall - *Miro Heiskanen*, LD, HIFK, Finland
(2) 39th overall - *Lucas Elvenes*, RW, RÃ¶gle, Sweden
(3) 70th overall - *Josh Brook*, RD, Moose Jaw, WHL
(3) 79th overall - *Rickard Hugg*, C, Leksand, Sweden

PM sent.​


----------



## Get North

....


----------



## Tapdog

*With the 80th pick*

Are proud to select from the *Kingston Frontenacs* of OHL

*RD Eemeli Rasanen*



Next GM has been notified​


----------



## Duke16

Tapdog said:


> With the 80th pick
> 
> Are proud to select from the Kingston Frontenacs of OHL
> 
> RD Eemeli Rasanen
> 
> Next GM has been notified



Damn, I was hoping he'd be forgotten and magically fall to the 5th round. Fml


----------



## uncleben

Tapdog said:


> With the 80th pick
> 
> Are proud to select from the Kingston Frontenacs of OHL
> 
> RD Eemeli Rasanen
> 
> Next GM has been notified




Tapdog! Damnit!
I was holding my breath he would be there at 91, and pulled the trigger on the deal with you knowing he'd more likely be there at 85! Damn you for not trading me that 80 instead of 85!


----------



## uncleben

Get North said:


> ....




Henry is a good pick!


----------



## Tapdog

uncleben85 said:


> Tapdog! Damnit!
> I was holding my breath he would be there at 91, and pulled the trigger on the deal with you knowing he'd more likely be there at 85! Damn you for not trading me that 80 instead of 85!




Sorry, remember when I said I had my guy picked for 80 lol.
Do you want to give me 85 back now?


----------



## uncleben

Tapdog said:


> Sorry, remember when I said I had my guy picked for 80 lol.
> Do you want to give me 85 back now?




Yeah sure, thing.

91st overall and a 2018 3rd


----------



## Sundinisagod

*Ivan Chekhovich* LW








pm'd next gm.


----------



## Zaddy

With the 82nd overall pick the Winnipeg Jets are proud to select...

...from FÃ¤rjestad, Sweden, goaltender *Olle Eriksson Ek*.






(1) 8th overall - *Miro Heiskanen*, LD, HIFK, Finland
(2) 39th overall - *Lucas Elvenes*, RW, RÃ¶gle, Sweden
(3) 70th overall - *Josh Brook*, RD, Moose Jaw, WHL
(3) 79th overall - *Rickard Hugg*, C, Leksand, Sweden
(3) 82nd overall - *Olle Eriksson Ek*, G, FÃ¤rjestad, Sweden

Very happy with my draft so far. At one point it looked like there wouldn't be much value left for my picks in the 3rd round, but a couple of guys slipped through and I think I got some great value here. Very versatile draft so far too with players on every position except LW.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Next GM has been notified.​


----------



## Incetardis

*Trade*



#127 + Nail Yakupov's RFA rights

to



for

#86


----------



## Ermo20

*With the 83rd overall pick, the  are proud to select, from Regina in the WHL, center Jake Leschyshyn! 





 Draft Selections

R2-P52: Stelio Mattheos (C, Brandon Wheat Kings, WHL)
R3-P83: Jake Leschyshyn (C, Regina Pats, WHL)

PMing next.

Also, Nashville is looking to get into the late third/early fourth round. I wanted to keep this but my remaining picks (145, 179, and 207) are available as well as most prospects. *


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 84th Overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft:

The Vegas Golden Knights are proud to select from the United States National Development Program:


*Evan Barratt*








*Vegas Golden Knights 2017 Draft:*
(32) - *Robert Thomas* - C/RW - London - OHL
(34) - *Jesper Boqvist* - C/LW - TimrÃ¥ IK - AVK
(45) - *Dave Farrance* - D - US National - USDP
(61) - *Joshua Norris* - C - US National - USDP
(65) - *Filip Westerlund* - D - FrÃ¶lunda HC - SHL
(75) - *Markus Phillips* - D - Owen Sound - OHL
(78) - *Ian Mitchell* - D - Spruce Grove - AJHL
(84) - *Evan Barratt* - C - US National - USDP




​


----------



## TT1

well thats what i get for posting about a player before my pick


----------



## McMozesmadness

TT1 said:


> well thats what i get for posting about a player before my pick




I did see that. Haha. I've been keen on Barratt since my Norris pick. 

Plus you stole my draft crush, JAD. So were even. Haha.


----------



## Duke16

*Trevor Daley, Frank Corrado or Mark Barberio, Prospects and Future Picks are available for 2017 Picks.*


----------



## TT1

McMozesmadness said:


> I did see that. Haha. I've been keen on Barratt since my Norris pick.
> 
> Plus you stole my draft crush, JAD. So were even. Haha.




 well played

but really i think he's gonna surprise a ton of people, i was really impressed by him


----------



## belair

Incetardis said:


> *Trade*
> 
> 
> 
> #127 + Nail Yakupov's RFA rights
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> for
> 
> #86




Confirm.


----------



## belair

*CURRENT DEPTH CHART
*
LW Taylor Hall ($6.000m) - C Travis Zajac ($5.750m) - RW Kyle Palmieri ($4.650m)
C Pavel Zacha ($0.894) - C Adam Henrique ($4.000m) - *RW Jason Pominville ($5.600m)*
*RW Jake Virtanen ($0.894m)* - *C Martin Hanzal ($5.500m)* - *RW Nail Yakupov (RFA)*
LW Miles Wood ($0.925m) - C Jacob Josefson ($1.400) - RW Devante Smith-Pelley ($1.300m)
RW Stefan Noesen (RFA)


LD Andy Greene ($5.000m) - RD Damon Severson (RFA)
*LD Luca Sbisa ($3.600m)* - *RD Mike Green ($6.000m)*
LD John Moore ($1.667m) - RD Dalton Prout ($1.575m)
*LD Griffin Reinhart ($1.400m)*

G Corey Schneider ($6.000m)
G Keith Kinkaid (UFA)

IR: Ryane Clowe ($4.850m)
Recapture: Ilya Kovalchuk ($0.250m)

TOTAL SALARY *$62.405m* ($67.255m without LTIR)
not including bonuses



*Round *
|
*Pick *
|
*Position *
|
*Player *
|
*Ht, Wt*
|
*2016/17 Team*

1| 9 | RW |
*Owen Tippett*
| 6'2, 203, R | Mississauga Steelheads, OHL
2 | 40 | LHD |
* Robin Salo*
| 6'0, 181, L | Sport Vassa, SM-Liiga
2 | 47 | LW |
*Denis Smirnov*
| 5'10, 185, L | Penn State Nittany Lions, NCAA
4 | 114 | | | | 
5 | 127 | | | | 
6 | 164 | | | | 
7 | 190 | | | |
7 | 195 | | | |


----------



## uncleben

With the 86th overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Florida Panthers are proud to select, from Hermantown High, 
D *Dylan Samberg*!​





Round (OA)|Player|Pos.|Team|Ht., Wt.|Notes
1 (14)|Michael Rasmussen|C|Tri-City Americans|6'5", 203
3 (64)|Ostap Safin|RW|HC Sparta Praha|6'4", 198|via ARI
3 (86)|Dylan Samberg|D|Hermantown High|6'3", 190|via NJD
5 (138)|||||




86th pick, St. Louis Blues (Incetardis) has been PMd.


----------



## Tapdog

Trade announcement.......

Columbus Blue Jackets

trade picks 88 and 181 to the

Arizona Coyotes

for A. Petrovic


----------



## SabresSociety

Tapdog said:


> Trade announcement.......
> 
> Columbus Blue Jackets
> 
> trade picks 88 and 181 to the
> 
> Arizona Coyotes
> 
> for A. Petrovic




Confirm, need someone to fill Savards spot


----------



## Incetardis

With the 86th overall pick the St. Louis Blues select *Lane Zablocki* from the Red Deer Rebels


----------



## Incetardis

GM PM'd


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Montreal selects Kyle Olson via PM.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Tapdog

With the 88th pick the  are please to select from the *Peterborough Petes* in the OHL

*LW Zack Gallant*






Next GM has been notified.​


----------



## Tapdog

*We have some low cost options available:*
LW/RW - B Richardson 1 yr at 2.250 - Bottom 6 guy with some offense.
Ctr/RW - J Jooris 1 yr at .600 - Versatile, still young

*Some RFA fellas:* Awaiting contracts.
Ctr/LW - P Holland
LW - T Pulkkinen
LD - J Tinordi
LW - T Bozon

*All available for picks *

Full team lineup is on page 15


----------



## heusy_79

With the 89th overall pick, the Anaheim Ducks select, from the Prince Albert Raiders of the WHL, 

*G Ian Scott*







1-22 - C Ryan Poehling - 6'3 185 L - St Cloud State (NCAA)
3-89 - G Ian Scott - 6'3 168 L - Prince Albert (WHL)


PM sent


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Montreal selects Austen Keating via PM.

Someone PM the next GM.


----------



## Tapdog

With the 91st pick the  are please to select from the *Tri City Americans* in the WHL

*RD Dylan Coghlan*






Next GM has been notified.​


----------



## uncleben

Tapdog said:


> With the 91st pick the  are please to select from the *Tri City Americans* in the WHL
> 
> *RD Dylan Coghlan*
> 
> Next GM has been notified.




this is a fantastic selection, imo


----------



## Incetardis

Anyone interested in moving a late 3rd for Robert Bertuzzo or Ryan Reaves?


----------



## Duke16

*LOOKING TO ACQUIRE 2017 DRAFT PICKS - DALEY, KUHNHACKL, PROSPECTS AND FUTURE PICKS AVAILABLE.*
______________
 2017-18
J. Guentzel - S. Crosby - B. Gallagher
G. Nyquist - E. Malkin - P. Hornqvist 
V. Nichushkin - A. Vermette - D. Sprong
S. Wilson - A. Burmistrov - Z. Aston-Reese
Ex. T. Kuhnhackl, C. Rowney

B. Dumoulin - K. Letang
D. Kulikov - A. Stralman
M. Barberio - F. Corrado

M. Murray
A. Nilsson

Trevor Daley on LTIR: *715K cap space*

*Top Prospects/Future Picks:*
Juuso Valimaki
2018 1st (TB)
2018 1st (PIT)
Brett Howden
Mitchell Stephens
Jonah Gadjovich 
Teddy Blueger
Thomas Di Pauli
Jeff Taylor
Blaine Byron
Kasper Bjorkqvist
Cam Dineen
Connor Hall
Lukas Bengsston
Dominik Simon
Reid Duke

*Picks:*
Round 1 #13: *D Juuso Valimaki*
Round 2 #48: *LW Jonah Gadjovich*
Round 4 #109:
Round 5 #146:


----------



## TT1

Thx for the picks risto, ill be making my next pick shortly!



Montreal is happy to select *Mason Shaw*!






*Picks:*

1 (11): *Martin Necas*
1 (12): *Elias Pettersson*
1 (26): *Conor Timmins*
1 (30): *Jake Oettinger*
2 (42): *Jaret Anderson-Dolan *
2 (51): *Michael DiPietro*
2 (59): *Alex Formenton* (auto pick, would have picked *Evan Barratt*)
2 (62): *Noel Hoefenmayer*
3 (63): *Artyom Minulin*
3 (87): *Kyle Olson*
3 (90): *Austen Keating*
3 (92): *Mason Shaw*
4 (121):
4 (123):
6 (180):
7 (216):

PM'ing next GM


----------



## uncleben

TT1 said:


> Montreal is happy to select *Mason Shaw*!




His size must've put people off. Was wondering when someone would take a chance on him.


----------



## Duke16

uncleben85 said:


> His size must've put people off. Was wondering when someone would take a chance on him.




I would've picked him earlier if I had picks. He was at the top of my list after Geekie went


----------



## Duke16

*TRADE*
 acquire
2017 4th (109)
2018 6th

 acquire
Oskar Sundqvist 

*Pens still looking to get more 2017 picks - DM me*


----------



## Incetardis

DukeChoof said:


> *TRADE*
> acquire
> 2017 4th (109)
> 2018 6th
> 
> acquire
> Oskar Sundqvist
> 
> *Pens still looking to get more 2017 picks - DM me*




*Confirmed*

Shores up my center depth and Sundqvist still projects to be a decent bottom 6 forward


----------



## Rare Jewel

*Trade.*

To 

102nd pick
Zach Nastasiuk


To 

145th pick
Emil Pettersson


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 93rd Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from Zlin in the Czech Republic...

*Filip Chytil*






*2 (41): Marcus Davidsson, C, 6' 0", 191 lbs, Djurgarden (Sweden)
2 (53): Luke Martin, RHD, 6' 4", 216 lbs, Michigan (NCAA)
3 (69): Adam Ruzicka, C, 6' 4", 202 lbs, Sarnia (OHL)
3 (72): Jarret Tyzska, LHD, 6' 2", 190 lbs, Seattle (WHL)
3 (93): Filip Chytil, LW, 6' 0", 178 lbs, Zlin (Czech Republic)*

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## TT1

uncleben85 said:


> His size must've put people off. Was wondering when someone would take a chance on him.




Well i don't think that's the biggest issue for him. Yamamoto is smaller than him, they have similar numbers this season yet Yamamoto is a legit 1st/early 2nd player. Reason being that Yamamoto plays a responsible game, he's good without the puck. Shaw needs to improve in that regard, that being said he's one of the best draft eligible offensive players from the Dub (along with Glass, Patrick and Yamamoto).


----------



## Duke16

Ristoreilly said:


> With the 93rd Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...
> 
> ...from Zlin in the Czech Republic...
> 
> *Filip Chytil*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2 (41): Marcus Davidsson, C, 6' 0", 191 lbs, Djurgarden (Sweden)
> 2 (53): Luke Martin, RHD, 6' 4", 216 lbs, Michigan (NCAA)
> 3 (69): Adam Ruzicka, C, 6' 4", 202 lbs, Sarnia (OHL)
> 3 (72): Jarret Tyzska, LHD, 6' 2", 190 lbs, Seattle (WHL)
> 3 (93): Filip Chytil, LW, 6' 0", 178 lbs, Zlin (Czech Republic)*
> 
> Next GM has been notified.




My list is shrinking. I was trying to get this pick to pick him.


----------



## Ermo20

Rare Jewel said:


> *Trade.*
> 
> To
> 
> 102nd pick
> Zach Nastasiuk
> 
> 
> To
> 
> 145th pick
> Emil Pettersson




Confirmed. Pick with Colorado will be made shortly.


----------



## Ermo20

*With the 94th overall pick, the  are proud to select, from Lincoln in the USHL, goalie Cayden Primeau!





 Draft Selections

R1-P4: Casey Mittelstadt (C, Eden Prairie, USHS-MN)
R1-P15: Klim Kostin (RW, Dynamo Moskva, KHL)
R4-P94: Cayden Primeau (G, Lincoln Stars, USHL)

Next GM PMed.*


----------



## Duke16

*Hey Risto, am I allowed to have Zachary Aston-Reese?*


----------



## belair

DukeChoof said:


> *Hey Risto, am I allowed to have Zachary Aston-Reese?*




As long as you don't trade him.


----------



## Duke16

belair said:


> As long as you don't trade him.




Please don't reveal my plans in a public thread


----------



## Tapdog

DukeChoof said:


> Please don't reveal my plans in a public thread




lol then don't ask that question then in a public thread 

We await the decision


----------



## Calgareee

Happy to select, from Dexter School (USHS) and future Harvard Crimson, Jack Rathbone (LHD)

Next GM pm'd


----------



## Rare Jewel

*Trade.*

To 

133rd pick 
192nd pick


To 

117th pick


----------



## Gigantor The Goalie

Ermo20 said:


> *With the 94th overall pick, the  are proud to select, from Lincoln in the USHL, goalie Cayden Primeau!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draft Selections
> 
> R1-P4: Casey Mittelstadt (C, Eden Prairie, USHS-MN)
> R1-P15: Klim Kostin (RW, Dynamo Moskva, KHL)
> R4-P94: Cayden Primeau (G, Lincoln Stars, USHL)
> 
> Next GM PMed.*




 As an Avs fan very good pick


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

DukeChoof said:


> *Hey Risto, am I allowed to have Zachary Aston-Reese?*






belair said:


> As long as you don't trade him.




Yes you can, but no you can't trade him. Seriously.


----------



## Duke16

Ristoreilly said:


> Yes you can, but no you can't trade him. Seriously.




But Reid Duke got traded... don't worry I won't haha


----------



## Tapdog

FULL TEAM UPDATE IS ON PAGE 15


*We have some low cost options available:*
LW/RW - B Richardson 1 yr at 2.250 - Bottom 6 guy with some offense.
Ctr/RW - J Jooris 1 yr at .600 - Versatile, still young

*Some RFA fellas: Awaiting contracts.*
Ctr/LW - P Holland
LW - T Pulkkinen
LD - J Tinordi
LW - T Bozon

*All available for picks *
*
Still looking for another pick or two.
Any interest in a deal PM me.
*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*We have 121 picks left and 129 posts. We need to minimize all discussion at this point.

EDIT: That includes other deals and "what's available" posts.*


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 96th Overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft:

The Vegas Golden Knights are proud to select from the United States National Development Program:


*Tommy Miller*








*Vegas Golden Knights 2017 Draft:*
(32) - *Robert Thomas* - C/RW - London - OHL
(34) - *Jesper Boqvist* - C/LW - TimrÃ¥ IK - AVK
(45) - *Dave Farrance* - D - US National - USDP
(61) - *Joshua Norris* - C - US National - USDP
(65) - *Filip Westerlund* - D - FrÃ¶lunda HC - SHL
(75) - *Markus Phillips* - D - Owen Sound - OHL
(78) - *Ian Mitchell* - D - Spruce Grove - AJHL
(84) - *Evan Barratt* - C - US National - USDP
(96) - *Tommy Miller* - D - US National - USDP




​


----------



## King Weber

_With the 97th overall pick in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Vancouver Canucks are proud to select, from Blainville-Boisbriand Armada of the QMJHL, JÃ¶el Teasdale (C/LW)_





*#*
|
*Name*
|
*Pos*
|
*Junior Team*
|
*Height*
|
*Weight*
|
*Age*

#1|Nolan Patrick|C|Brandon Wheat Kings (WHL)|6'3|200 lbs|18
#10|Eeli Tolvanen|RW|Sioux City Musketeers (USHL)|5'10|170 lbs|17
#35|Urho Vaakanainen|LD|JYP (Liiga)|6'0|185 lbs|18
#66|Cale Fleury|RD|Kootenay Ice (WHL)|6'1|205 lbs|18
#97|JÃ¶el Teasdale|C/LW|Blainville-Boisbriand Armada (QMJHL)|5'11|190 lbs|18
#122|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA|TBA



*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## 5cotland

*TRADE ANNOUNCEMENT*

To 

Brayden Point & 2018 2nd Round Pick

To 

Andreas Athanasiou & Xavier Ouellet


----------



## Duke16

are autoed from the Kitchener Rangers, *Greg Meireles *
PM'ing next


----------



## Duke16

*TRADE*
 Acquire
2018 6th

 Acquire
Pick #201

We're hoping to be a contending team next year, so we are comfortable trading what should be a late 6th next year for mid 7th this year, considering quite a few players on our list are available. *We are willing to make more deals like this.*
_______________________________
*LOOKING TO ACQUIRE 2017 DRAFT PICKS - DALEY, KUHNHACKL, PROSPECTS AND FUTURE PICKS AVAILABLE.*

 2017-18
J. Guentzel - S. Crosby - B. Gallagher
G. Nyquist - E. Malkin - P. Hornqvist 
V. Nichushkin - A. Vermette - D. Sprong
S. Wilson - A. Burmistrov - Z. Aston-Reese
Ex. T. Kuhnhackl, C. Rowney

B. Dumoulin - K. Letang
D. Kulikov - A. Stralman
M. Barberio - F. Corrado

M. Murray
A. Nilsson

Trevor Daley on LTIR: *715K cap space*

*Top Prospects/Future Picks:*
Juuso Valimaki
2018 1st (TB)
2018 1st (PIT)
Brett Howden
Mitchell Stephens
Jonah Gadjovich 
Teddy Blueger
Thomas Di Pauli
Jeff Taylor
Blaine Byron
Kasper Bjorkqvist
Cam Dineen
Connor Hall
Lukas Bengsston
Dominik Simon
Reid Duke

*Picks:*
Round 1 #13: *D Juuso Valimaki*
Round 2 #48: *LW Jonah Gadjovich*
Round 4 #109: *C Igor Shvyryov*
Round 5 #146:
Round 7 #201:


----------



## BTrotts19

DukeChoof said:


> *TRADE*
> Acquire
> 2018 6th
> 
> Acquire
> Pick #201
> 
> We're hoping to be a contending team next year, so we are comfortable trading what should be a late 6th next year for mid 7th this year, considering quite a few players on our list are available.




 confirm


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Any further trades (and people, please minimize them) need to be sent to me via PM by both teams and not posted here. Thanks to those already doing this. Also, no more "ads" of your trade interests.*


----------



## 5cotland

Ristoreilly said:


> *Any further trades (and people, please minimize them) need to be sent to me via PM by both teams and not posted here. Thanks to those already doing this. Also, no more "ads" of your trade interests.*




sorry Risto


----------



## Rare Jewel

Detroit Red Wings select from Grenoble (France Div 1)

*Alexandre Texier*






PMing next.​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Carolina selects Denis Mikhinin via PM.

Someone please PM the next GM.


----------



## Zaddy

With the 101st overall pick the Winnipeg Jets are proud to select...

...from the USNTDP, USHL, defenseman *Max Gildon*.






(1) 8th overall - *Miro Heiskanen*, LD, HIFK, Finland
(2) 39th overall - *Lucas Elvenes*, RW, RÃ¶gle, Sweden
(3) 70th overall - *Josh Brook*, RD, Moose Jaw, WHL
(3) 79th overall - *Rickard Hugg*, C, Leksand, Sweden
(3) 82nd overall - *Olle Eriksson Ek*, G, FÃ¤rjestad, Sweden
(4) 101st overall - *Max Gildon*, LD, USNTDP, USHL

Next GM has been notified.​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Ermo PM'd me a list but I accidentally deleted it. If he goes over his time, don't auto.


----------



## Ermo20

*With the 102nd overall pick, the  are proud to select, from Waterloo in the USHL, defenseman Mikey Anderson!





 Draft Selections

R2-P52: Stelio Mattheos (C, Brandon Wheat Kings, WHL)
R3-P83: Jake Leschyshyn (C, Regina Pats, WHL)
R4-P102: Mikey Anderson (D, Waterloo Black Hawks, USHL)

Next GM PMed.*



Ristoreilly said:


> Ermo PM'd me a list but I accidentally deleted it. If he goes over his time, don't auto.




Luckliy Anderson was the top player on my list, and I didn't go over four hours, so it's all okay.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 103rd Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Brockville Braves of the Central Canada Hockey League...

*Cameron Crotty*






*2 (41): Marcus Davidsson, C, 6' 0", 191 lbs, Djurgarden (Sweden)
2 (53): Luke Martin, RHD, 6' 4", 216 lbs, Michigan (NCAA)
3 (69): Adam Ruzicka, C, 6' 4", 202 lbs, Sarnia (OHL)
3 (72): Jarret Tyszka, LHD, 6' 2", 190 lbs, Seattle (WHL)
3 (93): Filip Chytil, LW, 6' 0", 178 lbs, Zlin (Czech Republic)
4 (103): Cameron Crotty, RHD, 6' 3", 182 lbs, Brockville (CCHL)*

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Sundinisagod

*Fabian Zetterlund* RW












pm'ing next team.


----------



## Get North

are proud to select from the Shawinigan Cataractes....

Samuel Bucek!

Next gm pmed.


----------



## Sundinisagod

*Ivan Kosorenkov* RW









pm'd Vegas.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 107th Overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft:

The Vegas Golden Knights are proud to select from Leksands IF of the SuperElit:


*Emil BemstrÃ¶m*








*Vegas Golden Knights 2017 Draft:*
(32) - *Robert Thomas* - C/RW - London - OHL
(34) - *Jesper Boqvist* - C/LW - TimrÃ¥ IK - AVK
(45) - *Dave Farrance* - D - US National - USDP
(61) - *Joshua Norris* - C - US National - USDP
(65) - *Filip Westerlund* - D - FrÃ¶lunda HC - SHL
(75) - *Markus Phillips* - D - Owen Sound - OHL
(78) - *Ian Mitchell* - D - Spruce Grove - AJHL
(84) - *Evan Barratt* - C - US National - USDP
(96) - *Tommy Miller* - D - US National - USDP
(107) - *Emil BemstrÃ¶m* - RW - Leksands - J20



​


----------



## Sundinisagod

* Tyler Inamoto* D











pm'd Pittsburgh


----------



## Duke16

With Pick #109  are happy to select C Igor Shvyryov (MHL)

1 13: D Juuso Valimaki
2 48: LW Jonah Gadjovich
4 109: C Igor Shvyryov
5 146:
7 201:

PM'ing next


----------



## Patmac40

With the 110th overall pick, the Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to select Stephen Dhillon.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|6|Cale Makar|
D/R​
|
5'11"​
|
179 lbs​
|
10-30-1998​
|Brooks (AJHL)
*1*
|17|Callan Foote|
D/R​
|
6'4"​
|
210 lbs​
|
12-13-1998​
|Kelowna (WHL)
*2*
|60|Morgan Frost|
C/L​
|
6'0"​
|
170 lbs​
|
5-14-1999​
|Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)
*4*
|110|Stephen Dhillon|
G/L​
|
6'4"​
|
187 lbs​
|
9-14-1998​
|Niagara (OHL)
*4*
|118||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|141||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|172||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|203||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|

Next GM has been PM'd


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Emil bemstrom


----------



## Duke16

Pondcake said:


> Emil bemstrom




He was picked about 4 picks ago


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

DukeChoof said:


> He was picked about 4 picks ago




Ii
See

Tomas Soderlund?


----------



## Duke16

Pondcake said:


> Ii
> See
> 
> Tomas Soderlund?




Tim Soderlund is available.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

DukeChoof said:


> Tim Soderlund is available.




: flames 

Select Tim "Tomas" Soderlund

Next gm Pmd


----------



## FlamerForLife

select Pavel Koltygin
PM'ing next GM


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud to select *113th* Overall From Halifax of the Qmjhl

*Max Fortier *

Pming next​


----------



## belair

With the 114th selection of the 2017 NHL Entry Draft,

 are proud to select from Sioux Falls Stampede of the USHL,






*LD KASPER KOTKANSALO*



*Round *
|
*Pick *
|
*Position *
|
*Player *
|
*Ht, Wt*
|
*2016/17 Team*

1| 9 | RW |
*Owen Tippett*
| 6'2, 203, R | Mississauga Steelheads, OHL
2 | 40 | LHD |
* Robin Salo*
| 6'0, 181, L | Sport Vassa, SM-Liiga
2 | 47 | LW |
*Denis Smirnov*
| 5'10, 185, L | Penn State Nittany Lions, NCAA
4 | 114 | LHD |
*Kasper Kotkansalo*
| 6'2, 190, L | Sioux Falls Stampede, USHL
5 | 127 | | | | 
6 | 164 | | | | 
7 | 190 | | | |
7 | 195 | | | |

*NEXT GM PM'D*​


----------



## uncleben

Anaheim Ducks (heusy_79) autopick'd:
*#115 - Jonas Rondbjerg, RW, Vaxjo Lakers HC, 6'0", 176lb*







I believe that is the next auto, and if so indeed, that's a nice pick for Anaheim! 


116 - Edmonton Oilers (Zemgus26) PM'd


EDIT: Anaheim has agreed to let the pick stand, via PM. Worked out nicely he was who they wanted anyway!
(So, imo, should't count as an auto.)


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Edmonton has asked to be skipped and will pick later, so we will move on to Detroit. They have been notified.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Detroit Red Wings select from Victoria (WHL)

*Ryan Peckford*






PMing next.​


----------



## Patmac40

With the 118th overall pick, the Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to select Martin Bodak.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|6|Cale Makar|
D/R​
|
5'11"​
|
179 lbs​
|
10-30-1998​
|Brooks (AJHL)
*1*
|17|Callan Foote|
D/R​
|
6'4"​
|
210 lbs​
|
12-13-1998​
|Kelowna (WHL)
*2*
|60|Morgan Frost|
C/L​
|
6'0"​
|
170 lbs​
|
5-14-1999​
|Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)
*4*
|110|Stephen Dhillon|
G/L​
|
6'4"​
|
187 lbs​
|
9-14-1998​
|Niagara (OHL)
*4*
|118|Martin Bodak|
D/R​
|
6'1"​
|
176 lbs​
|
11-28-1998​
|Tappara (Fin Jr.)
*5*
|141||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|172||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|203||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|

Next GM has been PM'd


----------



## MackAttack26

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select goaltender *Dayton Rasmussen!*






Also,

*TRADE*

To  - Benoit Pouliot, Pick 171

To  - Jamie McGinn


----------



## SabresSociety

selects Jack Studnicka


can someone please pm


----------



## Teemu

With the 120th pick, the Chicago Blackhawks select forward MacAuley Carson, Sudbury Wolves


----------



## TT1

Teemu said:


> With the 120th pick, the Chicago Blackhawks select forward MacAuley Carson, Sudbury Wolves




oh **** off, great ****ing pick argh. literally my next goddamn pick, i even PM'ed risto.. hahahaha (my next 2 picks were supposed to be Carson and Rondberg )

will be making my pick shortly



Montreal is happy to select *Jonathan Smart*!






*Picks:*

1 (11): *Martin Necas*
1 (12): *Elias Pettersson*
1 (26): *Conor Timmins*
1 (30): *Jake Oettinger*
2 (42): *Jaret Anderson-Dolan *
2 (51): *Michael DiPietro*
2 (59): *Alex Formenton* (auto pick, would have picked *Evan Barratt*)
2 (62): *Noel Hoefenmayer*
3 (63): *Artyom Minulin*
3 (87): *Kyle Olson*
3 (90): *Austen Keating*
3 (92): *Mason Shaw*
4 (121): *Jonathan Smart*
4 (123):
6 (180):
7 (216):

PM'ing next GM



Teemu said:


> Give Conor Timmins my regards
> 
> I gave Carson serious consideration for my 2nd rounder




i have him very high aswell, i have him ranked higher than Keating for example (who i picked) but because he's less known i thought i'd have a shot at him with this pick, close but no cigar 

my top 10 OHL forwards:

1 Owen Tippett
2 Gabriel Vilardi 
3 Nick Suzuki 
4 Robert Thomas
5 Matthew Strome 
6 Isaac Ratcliffe
7 Jonah Gadjovich (starting to like Gadjovich over Ratcliffe)

(next 3 are very close)

8 Ivan Lodnia
9 Jason Robertson
10 MacAuley Carson


----------



## Teemu

Give Conor Timmins my regards

I gave Carson serious consideration for my 2nd rounder


----------



## Duke16

TT1 said:


> oh **** off, great ****ing pick argh. literally my next goddamn pick, i even PM'ed risto.. hahahaha
> 
> will be making my pick shortly




I feel ya, it was him or Shvyryov at 109.


----------



## King Weber

_With the 122nd overall pick in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Vancouver Canucks are proud to select, from FrÃ¶lunda HC of the SHL, Arvid SÃ¶derblom (G)_





*#*
|
*Name*
|
*Pos*
|
*Junior Team*
|
*Height*
|
*Weight*
|
*Age*

#1|Nolan Patrick|C|Brandon Wheat Kings (WHL)|6'3|200 lbs|18
#10|Eeli Tolvanen|RW|Sioux City Musketeers (USHL)|5'10|170 lbs|17
#35|Urho Vaakanainen|LD|JYP (Liiga)|6'0|185 lbs|18
#66|Cale Fleury|RD|Kootenay Ice (WHL)|6'1|205 lbs|18
#97|JÃ¶el Teasdale|C/LW|Blainville-Boisbriand Armada (QMJHL)|5'11|190 lbs|18
#122|Arvid SÃ¶derblom|G|FrÃ¶lunda HC (SHL)|6'3|175 lbs|17



*Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## TT1

Well i dont know how this guy's still available, i was holding off on picking another goalie because i already have 2 but good value is good value.

Montreal is happy to select *Stuart Skinner*!






*Picks:*

1 (11): *Martin Necas*
1 (12): *Elias Pettersson*
1 (26): *Conor Timmins*
1 (30): *Jake Oettinger*
2 (42): *Jaret Anderson-Dolan *
2 (51): *Michael DiPietro*
2 (59): *Alex Formenton* (auto pick, would have picked *Evan Barratt*)
2 (62): *Noel Hoefenmayer*
3 (63): *Artyom Minulin*
3 (87): *Kyle Olson*
3 (90): *Austen Keating*
3 (92): *Mason Shaw*
4 (121): *Jonathan Smart*
4 (123): *Stuart Skinner*
6 (180):
7 (216):

PM'ing next GM


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Danill Vertiy


----------



## Ermo20

*With the 125th overall pick, the  are proud to select, from North Bay in the OHL, defenseman Adam Thilander!






 Draft Selections

R1-P4: Casey Mittelstadt (C, Eden Prairie, USHS-MN)
R1-P15: Klim Kostin (RW, Dynamo Moskva, KHL)
R4-P94: Cayden Primeau (G, Lincoln Stars, USHL)
R5-P125: Adam Thilander (D, North Bay Battalion, OHL)

Next GM PMed.*


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Will Warm


----------



## belair

With the 127th selection of the 2017 NHL Entry Draft,

 are proud to select from the Saskatoon Blades of the Western Hockey League,



*LD MARK RUBINCHIK*



*Round *
|
*Pick *
|
*Position *
|
*Player *
|
*Ht, Wt*
|
*2016/17 Team*

1| 9 | RW |
*Owen Tippett*
| 6'2, 203, R | Mississauga Steelheads, OHL
2 | 40 | LHD |
* Robin Salo*
| 6'0, 181, L | Sport Vassa, SM-Liiga
2 | 47 | LW |
*Denis Smirnov*
| 5'10, 185, L | Penn State Nittany Lions, NCAA
4 | 114 | LHD |
*Kasper Kotkansalo*
| 6'2, 190, L | Sioux Falls Stampede, USHL
5 | 127 | LHD |
*Mark Rubinchik*
| 6'0, 181, L | Saskatoon Blades, WHL 
6 | 164 | | | | 
7 | 190 | | | |
7 | 195 | | | |

*NEXT GM PM'D*​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Edmonton is awarded Ben Mirageas. Someone pm the next GM.


----------



## MackAttack26

Edmonton recieved no PM. 

We would like to change our pick to Jocktan Chainey if possible.


----------



## Teemu

Ristoreilly said:


> Edmonton is awarded Ben Mirageas. Someone pm the next GM.




Done


----------



## coolwood

select Ben Mirageas

PM'ed next


----------



## Rare Jewel

Detroit Red Wings select from Lokomotiv Yaroslavl (KHL)

*Danil Yurtaikin*






PMing next.​


----------



## Teemu

With the 131st pick, the Chicago Blackhawks select defenseman Radim Šalda, Mountfield HK






1 (27): F * Shane Bowers*, Waterloo (USHL)
2 (58): F * Vladimir Kuznetsov*, Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)
4 (120): F * MacAuley Carson*, Sudbury (OHL)
5 (131): D * Radim Šalda*, Mountfield (Czech)
5 (140): 
5 (151):
6 (170):
6 (182):
7 (208):

PM sent


----------



## Zaddy

With the 132nd overall pick the Winnipeg Jets are proud to select...

...from HC Plzen, Czech Republic, defenseman *David Kvasnička*.






(1) 8th overall - *Miro Heiskanen*, LD, HIFK, Finland
(2) 39th overall - *Lucas Elvenes*, RW, RÃ¶gle, Sweden
(3) 70th overall - *Josh Brook*, RD, Moose Jaw, WHL
(3) 79th overall - *Rickard Hugg*, C, Leksand, Sweden
(3) 82nd overall - *Olle Eriksson Ek*, G, FÃ¤rjestad, Sweden
(4) 101st overall - *Max Gildon*, LD, USNTDP, USHL
(5) 132nd overall - *David Kvasnička*, LD, HC Plzen, Czech

Next GM has been notified.

------------------------------------------------

Looking to acquire more picks if possible, PM me if you're interested in a deal.​


----------



## Em etah Eh

showjaxx said:


> UFA rights to Kevin Shattenkirk
> 
> 
> 
> Pick #162




Blues should get a 7th round pick from Washington in this scenario. If WAS trades Shattenkirk's rights blues get a pick two rounds later than the pick Washington received, or a 7th rounder, as part of the conditions from the STL-WAS trade.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Parayko Physics said:


> Blues should get a 7th round pick from Washington in this scenario. If WAS trades Shattenkirk's rights blues get a pick two rounds later than the pick Washington received, or a 7th rounder, as part of the conditions from the STL-WAS trade.




Good catch.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Colorado selects Alexis Binner via PM.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Incetardis

St. Louis selects with pick #134 from the St. Cloud State Huskies defenceman Jack Ahcan.

Next GM PMd


----------



## Sundinisagod

*Simon Stransky* LW









pm'd LA Kings GM.


----------



## Get North

are proud to select Jordan Bellerive and Bryce Misley.











pming next gm.

*1 (24): Maxime Comtois - C/LW, 6'2, 200 lbs
2 (33): Jason Robertson - LW, 6'2, 192 lbs
2 (43): Pierre-Olivier Joseph - LD, 6'2, 161 lbs
3 (74): Nick Henry - RW, 5'11, 191 lbs
4 (105): Samuel Bucek - RW, 6'2, 215 lbs
5 (136): Bryce Misley - C, 6'1, 185 lbs
5 (137): Jordan Bellerive - C, 5'10, 196 lbs*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Florida selects Kyler Yeo via PM.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## 5cotland

select Venyamin Baranov 

Next GM PMd


----------



## Teemu

^ Nice one, that was my backup pick

With the 140th pick, the Chicago Blackhawks select forward Austin Pratt, Red Deer Rebels






1 (27): F * Shane Bowers*, Waterloo (USHL)
2 (58): F * Vladimir Kuznetsov*, Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)
4 (120): F * MacAuley Carson*, Sudbury (OHL)
5 (131): D * Radim Šalda*, Mountfield (Czech)
5 (140): F *Austin Pratt*, Red Deer (WHL)
5 (151):
6 (170):
6 (182):
7 (208):

PM sent


----------



## Patmac40

With the 141th overall pick, the Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to select Marcus Sylvegard. 









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|6|Cale Makar|
D/R​
|
5'11"​
|
179 lbs​
|
10-30-1998​
|Brooks (AJHL)
*1*
|17|Callan Foote|
D/R​
|
6'4"​
|
210 lbs​
|
12-13-1998​
|Kelowna (WHL)
*2*
|60|Morgan Frost|
C/L​
|
6'0"​
|
170 lbs​
|
5-14-1999​
|Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)
*4*
|110|Stephen Dhillon|
G/L​
|
6'4"​
|
187 lbs​
|
9-14-1998​
|Niagara (OHL)
*4*
|118|Martin Bodak|
D/R​
|
6'1"​
|
176 lbs​
|
11-28-1998​
|Tappara (Fin Jr.)
*5*
|141|Marcus Sylvegard|
LW/R​
|
6'0"​
|
190 lbs​
|
5-4-1999​
|Malmo (Swe Jr.)
*6*
|172||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|203||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|

Next GM has been PM'd


----------



## Teemu

:

Calgary is auto'd D Brady Lyle, North Bay (OHL)

PM sent


----------



## hi

select

Leon Gawanke, D, Cape Breton (QMJHL)

PM sent


#2 - Nico Hischier
#38 - Alexei Lipanov
#55 - Aleksi Heponiemi
#56 - Scott Reedy
#100 - Denis Mikhnin
#143 - Leon Gawanke
#193


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 144th Overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft:

The Vegas Golden Knights are proud to select from the Swift Current Broncos of the WHL:


*Tyler Steenbergen*








*Vegas Golden Knights 2017 Draft:*
(32) - *Robert Thomas* - C/RW - London - OHL
(34) - *Jesper Boqvist* - C/LW - TimrÃ¥ IK - AVK
(45) - *Dave Farrance* - D - US National - USDP
(61) - *Joshua Norris* - C - US National - USDP
(65) - *Filip Westerlund* - D - FrÃ¶lunda HC - SHL
(75) - *Markus Phillips* - D - Owen Sound - OHL
(78) - *Ian Mitchell* - D - Spruce Grove - AJHL
(84) - *Evan Barratt* - C - US National - USDP
(96) - *Tommy Miller* - D - US National - USDP
(107) - *Emil BemstrÃ¶m* - RW - Leksands - J20
(144) - *Tyler Steenbergen* - C - S.Current - WHL




​


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Teemu said:


> :
> 
> Calgary is auto'd D Brady Lyle, North Bay (OHL)
> 
> PM sent




thanks. 

I couldn't get to a computer.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Detroit Red Wings select from Karpat (SM-liiga)

*Jesse Koskenkorva*






PMing next.​


----------



## Duke16

With Pick #146
 select from the KHL, *RW Daniil Vovchenko*
We think this is a great value pick at this point as he is coming off of a strong 20 year old season where he recorded 29 points in 60 KHL games on what is a mediocre KHL team.

1-13: D Juuso Valimaki (Trinity, WHL)
2-48: LW Jonah Gadjovich (Owen Sound, OHL)
4-109: C Igor Shvyryov (Magnitogorsk, MHL)
5-146: RW Daniil Vovchenko (Cherepovets, KHL)
7-201:

PM'ing next


----------



## MackAttack26

selects *RD - Walter Flower!*

PMing next.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

I won't be able to pick between 12 and 5 eastern. When my pick comes up, just hold up. No auto, no skip.


----------



## MackAttack26

select *RD - Joey Keane!*

PMing next.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 149th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Baie-Comeau Drakkar of the Quebec Major Junior Hockey League...

*D'Artagnan Joly*






*2 (41): Marcus Davidsson, C, 6' 0", 191 lbs, Djurgarden (Sweden)
2 (53): Luke Martin, RHD, 6' 4", 216 lbs, Michigan (NCAA)
3 (69): Adam Ruzicka, C, 6' 4", 202 lbs, Sarnia (OHL)
3 (72): Jarret Tyszka, LHD, 6' 2", 190 lbs, Seattle (WHL)
3 (93): Filip Chytil, LW, 6' 0", 178 lbs, Zlin (Czech Republic)
4 (103): Cameron Crotty, RHD, 6' 3", 182 lbs, Brockville (CCHL)
5 (149): D'Artagnan Joly, RW, 6' 3", 181 lbs, Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)*

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## SabresSociety

selects Brendan de Jong

Can some one please pm next up


----------



## Duke16

ZGirgs28 said:


> selects Brendan de Jong
> 
> Can some one please pm next up



Will do


----------



## Teemu

The Chicago Blackhawks select goaltender Daniil Tarasov, Tolpar (MHL)






1 (27): F * Shane Bowers*, Waterloo (USHL)
2 (58): F * Vladimir Kuznetsov*, Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)
4 (120): F * MacAuley Carson*, Sudbury (OHL)
5 (131): D * Radim Šalda*, Mountfield (Czech)
5 (140): F *Austin Pratt*, Red Deer (WHL)
5 (151): G *Daniil Tarasov*, Tolpar (MHL)
6 (170):
6 (182):
7 (208):

PM sent


----------



## SabresSociety

Looking to package 5th + 7th for a little further along similar prospect


----------



## Duke16

ZGirgs28 said:


> Looking to package 5th + 7th for a little further along similar prospect




Please clear your inbox


----------



## SabresSociety

DukeChoof said:


> Please clear your inbox



Done


----------



## Duke16

....


----------



## Tapdog

DukeChoof said:


> Please hold off on Autoing this upcoming pick for a bit, a deal is just about in place.
> 
> Edit: pick will be temporarily skipped. PM'ing next




Really, I have a response from him too..

With all due respect to ZGirgs28, the pick was offered out in trade and then he is away. *The pick should be Auto picked *and not skipped over. His not being available to deal with this is not good process.

I am also awaiting a response from him on a trade proposal just like you but the timeline has already been extended past due. If I make deal with him, I want that pick before another gets to pick just because I do not want to have my guy taken.

Just my 2 cents, someone with more say can decide.


----------



## uncleben

Tapdog said:


> Really, I have a response from him too..
> 
> With all due respect to ZGirgs28, the pick was offered out in trade and then he is away. *The pick should be Auto picked *and not skipped over. His not being available to deal with this is not good process.
> 
> I am also awaiting a response from him on a trade proposal just like you but the timeline has already been extended past due. If I make deal with him, I want that pick before another gets to pick just because I do not want to have my guy taken.
> 
> Just my 2 cents, someone with more say can decide.




I'm waiting to hear from him too...



I probably don't have a real dog in the race, but all the same, I don't really think it's fair to wait much longer.

I don't think anyone should really be able to say "don't autopick me", even Risto.
Either you submit a list, or ask to be skipped, or take an auto and hope you get in before the next pick so you can change it.


I personally say we should auto, and then if he gets in before the next pick, he can change his selection, or if he pulls the deal on a trade before the next pick, the next GM can pick who he or she wants.


----------



## belair

Just auto the pick. It's the 5th round FFS.


----------



## Ermo20

uncleben85 said:


> I'm waiting to hear from him too...
> 
> 
> 
> I probably don't have a real dog in the race, but all the same, I don't really think it's fair to wait much longer.
> 
> I don't think anyone should really be able to say "don't autopick me", even Risto.
> Either you submit a list, or ask to be skipped, or take an auto and hope you get in before the next pick so you can change it.
> 
> 
> I personally say we should auto, and then if he gets in before the next pick, he can change his selection, or if he pulls the deal on a trade before the next pick, the next GM can pick who he or she wants.






belair said:


> Just auto the pick. It's the 5th round FFS.




I agree, we should just auto it. Auto is Reilly Walsh. PMing next.


----------



## Duke16

belair said:


> Just auto the pick. It's the 5th round FFS.




Jamie Benn was a 5th round pick


----------



## Harbessix

With the 153rd pick,the Sharks are pleased to select from Modo U20, C Tim Wahlgren


----------



## SabresSociety

Sorry guys got some family news and had to leave the house


----------



## uncleben

ZGirgs28 said:


> Sorry guys got some family news and had to leave the house



no worries man, that happens

don't think anyone, hopefully, was trying to make you feel bad!
just trying to figure out how to move forward


----------



## Duke16

get *152 overall, 212 overall*
 get *Ryan Jones*

 select from Owen Sound, *LW Kevin Hancock*

1-13: *D Juuso Valimaki (Tri-City, WHL)*
2-48: *LW Jonah Gadjovich (Owen Sound, OHL)*
4-109: *C Igor Shvyryov (Magnitogorsk, MHL)*
5-146: *RW Daniil Vovchenko (Cherepovets, KHL)*
5-152: *LW Kevin Hancock (Owen Sound, OHL)*
7-201:
7-212:


----------



## SabresSociety

DukeChoof said:


> get *152 overall, 212 overall*
> get *Ryan Jones*
> 
> select from Owen Sound, *LW Kevin Hancock*
> 
> 1-13: *D Juuso Valimaki (Tri-City, WHL)*
> 2-48: *LW Jonah Gadjovich (Owen Sound, OHL)*
> 4-109: *C Igor Shvyryov (Magnitogorsk, MHL)*
> 5-146: *RW Daniil Vovchenko (Cherepovets, KHL)*
> 5-152: *LW Kevin Hancock (Owen Sound, OHL)*
> 7-201:
> 7-212:




Accept


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Minnesota is awarded Reilly Walsh.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Otto Latvala


----------



## Ermo20

*With the 156th overall pick, the  are proud to select, from Chicago in the USHL, right wing Brannon McManus!






 Draft Selections

R1-P4: Casey Mittelstadt (C, Eden Prairie, USHS-MN)
R1-P15: Klim Kostin (RW, Dynamo Moskva, KHL)
R4-P94: Cayden Primeau (G, Lincoln Stars, USHL)
R5-P125: Adam Thilander (D, North Bay Battalion, OHL)
R5-P133: Alexis Binner (D, Green Bay Gamblers, USHL)
R6-P156: Brannon McManus (RW, Chicago Steel, USHL)

Next GM PMed.*


----------



## Teemu

:

San Jose is auto'd D Antoine Crete-Belzile, Blainville-Boisbriand (QMJHL)

PM sent


----------



## McMozesmadness

Kirill Maksimov

Can someone PM next GM


----------



## Tapdog

McMozesmadness said:


> Kirill Maksimov
> 
> Can someone PM next GM




Done


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Rangers select Sami Moilanen via PM.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## coolwood

select 
Jacob Paquette, D, Kingston

Next GM PM'ed


----------



## Rare Jewel

Detroit Red Wings select from US-NTDP 

*Nate Knoepke*



PMing next.​


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Ryan Bowen


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Winnipeg selects Emil Westerlund via PM.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## belair

With the 164th selection of the 2017 NHL Entry Draft,

 are proud to select from the Dubuque Fighting Saints of the USHL,






*C ZACHARY SOLOW*



*Round *
|
*Pick *
|
*Position *
|
*Player *
|
*Ht, Wt*
|
*2016/17 Team*

1| 9 | RW |
*Owen Tippett*
| 6'2, 203, R | Mississauga Steelheads, OHL
2 | 40 | LHD |
* Robin Salo*
| 6'0, 181, L | Sport Vassa, SM-Liiga
2 | 47 | LW |
*Denis Smirnov*
| 5'10, 185, L | Penn State Nittany Lions, NCAA
4 | 114 | LHD |
*Kasper Kotkansalo*
| 6'2, 190, L | Sioux Falls Stampede, USHL
5 | 127 | LHD |
*Mark Rubinchik*
| 6'0, 181, L | Saskatoon Blades, WHL 
6 | 164 | C |
*Zach Solow*
| 5'9, 181, R | Dubuque Fighting Saints, USHL
6 | 176 | | | |
7 | 190 | | | |
7 | 195 | | | |

*NEXT GM PM'D*​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 165th Overall Selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from Zug in Switzerland...

*Tobias Geisser*






*2 (41): Marcus Davidsson, C, 6' 0", 191 lbs, Djurgarden (Sweden)
2 (53): Luke Martin, RHD, 6' 4", 216 lbs, Michigan (NCAA)
3 (69): Adam Ruzicka, C, 6' 4", 202 lbs, Sarnia (OHL)
3 (72): Jarret Tyszka, LHD, 6' 2", 190 lbs, Seattle (WHL)
3 (93): Filip Chytil, LW, 6' 0", 178 lbs, Zlin (Czech Republic)
4 (103): Cameron Crotty, RHD, 6' 3", 182 lbs, Brockville (CCHL)
5 (149): D'Artagnan Joly, RW, 6' 3", 181 lbs, Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)
6 (165): Tobias Geisser, LHD, 6' 4", 200 lbs, Zug (Switzerland)*

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Sundinisagod

*Zachary Lauzon* D


Looking to trade picks #197 and #199 for a higher pick in next years draft.

EDIT: trade for picks 197 and 199 has been completed with Chicago. 

2017 Draft Picks:

Round 3 - #73 - Joni Ikonen - C
Round 3 - #81 - Ivan Checkhovich - LW
Round 4 - #104 - Fabian Zetterlund - RW
Round 4 - #106 - Ivan Kosorenkov - RW
Round 4 - #108 - Tyler Inamoto - LD
Round 5 - #135 - Simon Stransky - LW
Round 6 - #166 - Zachary Lauzon - LD
Round 7 - #197 - traded
Round 7 - #199 - traded









Pm'd next team.


----------



## Get North

are proud to select from Torpedo Nizhny Novgorod of the KHL...

Dmitri Rodionychev!

pming next gm.


----------



## 5cotland

select Artyom Manukyan

Pm'd next GM


----------



## Rare Jewel

Detroit Red Wings select from Malmo (SHL)

*Lukas Haudum*


PMing next.​


----------



## Teemu

The Chicago Blackhawks select defenseman Mathieu Charlebois, Halifax Mooseheads






1 (27): F * Shane Bowers*, Waterloo (USHL)
2 (58): F * Vladimir Kuznetsov*, Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)
4 (120): F * MacAuley Carson*, Sudbury (OHL)
5 (131): D * Radim Šalda*, Mountfield (Czech)
5 (140): F *Austin Pratt*, Red Deer (WHL)
5 (151): G *Daniil Tarasov*, Tolpar (MHL)
6 (170): D *Mathieu Charlebois*, Halifax (QMJHL)
6 (182):
7 (197):
7 (199):
7 (208):

The Blackhawks have also acquired picks #197 and #199 from the Philadelphia Flyers for a 2018 5th round pick

PM sent


----------



## Tapdog

The  are very happy to select with the 171st pick.................. from the Niagara Ice Dogs in the OHL.

*LC BEN JONES*






Next GM has been PM'd​


----------



## Patmac40

With the 172nd overall pick, the Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to select Michael Karow.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|6|Cale Makar|
D/R​
|
5'11"​
|
179 lbs​
|
10-30-1998​
|Brooks (AJHL)
*1*
|17|Callan Foote|
D/R​
|
6'4"​
|
210 lbs​
|
12-13-1998​
|Kelowna (WHL)
*2*
|60|Morgan Frost|
C/L​
|
6'0"​
|
170 lbs​
|
5-14-1999​
|Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)
*4*
|110|Stephen Dhillon|
G/L​
|
6'4"​
|
187 lbs​
|
9-14-1998​
|Niagara (OHL)
*4*
|118|Martin Bodak|
D/R​
|
6'1"​
|
176 lbs​
|
11-28-1998​
|Tappara (Fin Jr.)
*5*
|141|Marcus Sylvegard|
LW/R​
|
6'0"​
|
190 lbs​
|
5-4-1999​
|Malmo (Swe Jr.)
*6*
|172|Michael Karow|
D/L​
|
6'2"​
|
194 lbs​
|
12-18-1998​
|Youngstown (USHL)
*7*
|203||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|

Next GM has been PM'd


----------



## belair

awarded *LHD Jakub Galvas* from HC Olomouc of Czech Extraliiga.

Bruins are on the clock.

PM sent.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Bruins select Elijah Roberts via PM.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## edguy

select G Alex D'Orio from Saint John of the QMJHL

PMing next


----------



## belair

With the 176th selection of the 2017 NHL Entry Draft,

 are proud to select from Eden Prairie High School,






*LD NICKY LEIVERMANN*



*Round *
|
*Pick *
|
*Position *
|
*Player *
|
*Ht, Wt*
|
*2016/17 Team*

1| 9 | RW |
*Owen Tippett*
| 6'2, 203, R | Mississauga Steelheads, OHL
2 | 40 | LHD |
* Robin Salo*
| 6'0, 181, L | Sport Vassa, SM-Liiga
2 | 47 | LW |
*Denis Smirnov*
| 5'10, 185, L | Penn State Nittany Lions, NCAA
4 | 114 | LHD |
*Kasper Kotkansalo*
| 6'2, 190, L | Sioux Falls Stampede, USHL
5 | 127 | LHD |
*Mark Rubinchik*
| 6'0, 181, L | Saskatoon Blades, WHL 
6 | 164 | C |
*Zach Solow*
| 5'9, 181, R | Dubuque Fighting Saints, USHL
6 | 176 | LHD |
*Nick Leivermann*
| 5'10, 180, L | Eden Prairie High, USHS
7 | 190 | | | |
7 | 195 | | | |

*NEXT GM PM'D*​


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 177th Overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft:

The Vegas Golden Knights are proud to select from Lokomotiv Yaroslavl of the KHL:


*Alexander Polunin*








*Vegas Golden Knights 2017 Draft:*
(32) - *Robert Thomas* - C/RW - London - OHL
(34) - *Jesper Boqvist* - C/LW - TimrÃ¥ IK - AVK
(45) - *Dave Farrance* - D - US National - USDP
(61) - *Joshua Norris* - C - US National - USDP
(65) - *Filip Westerlund* - D - FrÃ¶lunda HC - SHL
(75) - *Markus Phillips* - D - Owen Sound - OHL
(78) - *Ian Mitchell* - D - Spruce Grove - AJHL
(84) - *Evan Barratt* - C - US National - USDP
(96) - *Tommy Miller* - D - US National - USDP
(107) - *Emil BemstrÃ¶m* - RW - Leksands - J20
(144) - *Tyler Steenbergen* - C - S.Current - WHL
(158) - *Kirill Maksimov* - RW/C - Niagara - OHL
(177) - *Alexander Polunin* - LW - Yaroslavl - KHL




​


----------



## MackAttack26

selects *Brady Gilmour!*


----------



## Ermo20

*With the 179th overall pick, the  are proud to select, from Kingston in the OHL, Linus Nyman.






 Draft Selections

R2-P52: Stelio Mattheos (C, Brandon Wheat Kings, WHL)
R3-P83: Jake Leschyshyn (C, Regina Pats, WHL)
R4-P102: Mikey Anderson (D, Waterloo Black Hawks, USHL)
R6-P179: Linus Nyman (RW, Kingston Frontenacs, OHL)

Next GM PMed.*


----------



## TT1

Ermo20 said:


> With the 179th overall pick, Nashville is proud to select, from Kingston in the OHL, *Linus Nyman*.
> 
> Will make it pretty later.
> 
> Next GM PMed.




Omfg, 2nd time a player i wanted gets picked RIGHT before me (and these are midd/late round picks). I PM'd risto with 2 players so he can confirm it 



Montreal is happy to select* Emil Oksanen*!






1 (11): *Martin Necas*
1 (12): *Elias Pettersson*
1 (26): *Conor Timmins*
1 (30): *Jake Oettinger*
2 (42): *Jaret Anderson-Dolan *
2 (51): *Michael DiPietro*
2 (59): *Alex Formenton* (auto pick, would have picked *Evan Barratt*)
2 (62): *Noel Hoefenmayer*
3 (63): *Artyom Minulin*
3 (87): *Kyle Olson*
3 (90): *Austen Keating*
3 (92): *Mason Shaw*
4 (121): *Jonathan Smart*
4 (123): *Stuart Skinner*
6 (180): *Emil Oksanen*
7 (216):

PM'ing next GM


----------



## Tapdog

With the *181st selection* in the 2017 NHL Draft

The  are pleased to select from the *Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds* in the OHL

*Goaltender MATT VILLALTA*






The next GM has been PM'd

This concludes the 2017 Draft selections for the Arizona Coyotes. 

*We remain hopeful to still acquire another selection in this draft. If any picks are available please pm me.*​


----------



## Zaddy

TT1 said:


> Omfg, 2nd time a player i wanted gets picked RIGHT before me (and these are midd/late round picks). I PM'd risto with 2 players so he can confirm it
> 
> 
> 
> Montreal is happy to select* Emil Oksanen*!




Oksanen is a steal here though, he could go as high as 3rd round in the draft I think. I was debating between him, Westerlund and one other player for my most recent pick.


----------



## Teemu

The Chicago Blackhawks select forward Michael Pastujov, USNTDP






1 (27): F * Shane Bowers*, Waterloo (USHL)
2 (58): F * Vladimir Kuznetsov*, Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)
4 (120): F * MacAuley Carson*, Sudbury (OHL)
5 (131): D * Radim Šalda*, Mountfield (Czech)
5 (140): F *Austin Pratt*, Red Deer (WHL)
5 (151): G *Daniil Tarasov*, Tolpar (MHL)
6 (170): D *Mathieu Charlebois*, Halifax (QMJHL)
6 (182): F *Michael Pastujov*, USNTDP (USHL)
7 (197):
7 (199):
7 (208):

PM sent


----------



## Duke16

own pick #212 from trade with Columbus.


----------



## 5cotland

select Anton Bjorkman

Next GM Pmd


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

sorry boys....clock is too quick for me/im too slow. 

also sorry for the gaudreau trade.....I initially just wanted Hischier.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Sharks are awarded Clayton Phillips and are now on auto-pick.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Calgareee

With the 185th pick Minnesota is happy to select from Elk River High School, 

Benton Maass (RHD) (MN-HS)


Next GM pm'd
(I never did get a PM for my 154 pick...)


----------



## uncleben

Washington Capitals (Stud Muffin) autopick'd:
*#186 - Maksim Sushko, RW, Owen Sound Attack, 6'0", 181lb*



187 - Colorado Avalanche (Ermo20) PM'd


----------



## Stud Muffin

Calgareee said:


> With the 185th pick Minnesota is happy to select from Elk River High School,
> 
> Benton Maass (RHD) (MN-HS)
> 
> 
> Next GM pm'd
> (I never did get a PM for my 154 pick...)




Don't know who you PMed but it wasn't me, didn't get one till belair sent me one half an hour ago.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Stud Muffin said:


> Don't know who you PMed but it wasn't me, didn't get one till belair sent me one half an hour ago.




You can change your pick.


----------



## Ermo20

*With the 187th overall pick, the  are proud to select, from Everett in the WHL, right wing Patrick Bajkov!






Hurts enough to go seven rounds without getting drafted, but being an overager eligible last year, this guy went thirteen rounds without being drafted before finally being taken with the first pick in the fourteenth.

 Draft Selections

R1-P4: Casey Mittelstadt (C, Eden Prairie, USHS-MN)
R1-P15: Klim Kostin (RW, Dynamo Moskva, KHL)
R4-P94: Cayden Primeau (G, Lincoln Stars, USHL)
R5-P125: Adam Thilander (D, North Bay Battalion, OHL)
R5-P133: Alexis Binner (D, Green Bay Gamblers, USHL)
R6-P156: Brannon McManus (RW, Chicago Steel, USHL)
R7-P187: Patrick Bajkov (RW, Everett Silvertips, WHL)

Next GM PMed.*


----------



## Calgareee

Stud Muffin said:


> Don't know who you PMed but it wasn't me, didn't get one till belair sent me one half an hour ago.




Sorry I pm'd Winnipeg.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Ristoreilly said:


> You can change your pick.




Nah it'll be fine saves me about 10 minutes of looking at whose been taken.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Calgareee said:


> Sorry I pm'd Winnipeg.




That's ok I've done that before as well


----------



## MackAttack26

selects *Logan Cockerill.*

PMed next.


----------



## McMozesmadness

*Petrus Palmu*


Can someone please PM next GM for me


----------



## belair

With the 190th selection of the 2017 NHL Entry Draft,

 are proud to select from the Sherbrooke Phoenix of the QMJHL,






*RD THOMAS GREGOIRE*



*Round *
|
*Pick *
|
*Position *
|
*Player *
|
*Ht, Wt*
|
*2016/17 Team*

1| 9 | RW |
*Owen Tippett*
| 6'2, 203, R | Mississauga Steelheads, OHL
2 | 40 | LHD |
* Robin Salo*
| 6'0, 181, L | Sport Vassa, SM-Liiga
2 | 47 | LW |
*Denis Smirnov*
| 5'10, 185, L | Penn State Nittany Lions, NCAA
4 | 114 | LHD |
*Kasper Kotkansalo*
| 6'2, 190, L | Sioux Falls Stampede, USHL
5 | 127 | LHD |
*Mark Rubinchik*
| 6'0, 181, L | Saskatoon Blades, WHL 
6 | 164 | C |
*Zach Solow*
| 5'9, 181, R | Dubuque Fighting Saints, USHL
6 | 176 | LHD |
*Nick Leivermann*
| 5'10, 180, L | Eden Prairie High, USHS
7 | 190 | RHD |
*Thomas Gregoire*
| 5'11, 180, R | Sherbrooke Phoenix, QMJHL
7 | 195 | | | |

*NEXT GM PM'D*​


----------



## coolwood

select
Gustav Lindstrom, D, Almtuna (SWE-2)

PM'ed next


----------



## Zaddy

coolwood said:


> select
> Gustav Lindstrom, D, Almtuna (SWE-2)
> 
> PM'ed next




Nooooo. He was my 7th round under-the-radar guy. Contemplated taking him last round but figured no one would take him.

You ruined my perfect draft


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*PM me if you are NOT interested in being in the May mock.*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Colorado is awarded Ryan McGregor.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## hi

select

Ivan Kozlov, LW, Val-d'Or (QMJHL)


pm sent


----------



## Zaddy

With the 194th overall pick the Winnipeg Jets are proud to select...

...from HV71, Sweden, forward *Filip Sveningsson*.






(1) 8th overall - *Miro Heiskanen*, LD, HIFK, Finland
(2) 39th overall - *Lucas Elvenes*, RW, RÃ¶gle, Sweden
(3) 70th overall - *Josh Brook*, RD, Moose Jaw, WHL
(3) 79th overall - *Rickard Hugg*, C, Leksand, Sweden
(3) 82nd overall - *Olle Eriksson Ek*, G, FÃ¤rjestad, Sweden
(4) 101st overall - *Max Gildon*, LD, USNTDP, USHL
(5) 132nd overall - *David Kvasnicka*, LD, HC Plzen, Czech
(6) 163rd overall - *Emil Westerlund*, LW, LinkÃ¶ping, Sweden
(7) 194th overall - *Filip Sveningsson*, LW, HV71, Sweden

Next GM has been notified.​


----------



## 5cotland

Looking to move back in draft for Cap dump. Currently hold 198 pick. Anyone wanna take a cap dump to move up ?? Dont wanna lose the pick tho, just to move back


----------



## Ermo20

Ristoreilly said:


> Colorado is awarded Ryan McGregor.
> 
> Next GM has been notified.




Sorry, forgot to send a list for the pick this morning.


* 2017 Draft Selections
R1-P4: Casey Mittelstadt (C, Eden Prairie, USHS-MN)
R1-P15: Klim Kostin (RW, Dynamo Moskva, KHL)
R4-P94: Cayden Primeau (G, Lincoln Stars, USHL)
R5-P125: Adam Thilander (D, North Bay Battalion, OHL)
R5-P133: Alexis Binner (D, Green Bay Gamblers, USHL)
R6-P156: Brannon McManus (RW, Chicago Steel, USHL)
R7-P187: Patrick Bajkov (RW, Everett Silvertips, WHL)
R7-192: Ryan McGregor (C, Sarnia Sting, OHL)

It was a tough year in Colorado, and missing out on a lottery pick made it even tougher. However, adding multiple pieces at the draft, such as Ryan Pulock, Ryan Strome, Marc Staal, and drafting Casey Mittelstadt and Klim Kostin, among others, will hopefully make things better in the future. Mittelstadt and Tyson Jost will provide center depth for the future, and depth at center is what Stanley Cup teams are made of. It will take a few more years to get out of this hole (especially since both Mittelstadt and Jost will play in the NCAA), but this draft was a step in the right direction*

That concludes Colorado's draft! As always thanks to Risto for another well run mock! Looking forward to the May mock.


----------



## uncleben

With the 195th overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Florida Panthers are proud to select, from SaiPa, 
RW *Kristian Afanasyev*!​





Round (OA)|Player|Pos.|Team|Ht., Wt.|Notes
1 (14)|Michael Rasmussen|C|Tri-City Americans|6'5", 203|
3 (64)|Ostap Safin|RW|HC Sparta Praha|6'4", 198|via ARI
3 (86)|Dylan Samberg|D|Hermantown High|6'3", 190|via NJD
5 (138)|Kyler Yeo|C|Hill-Murray School|6'3", 168|
7 (195)|Kristian Afanasyev|RW|SaiPa|6'3", 192|via NJD




196th pick, Anaheim Ducks (heusy_79) has been PMd.


----------



## belair

uncleben85 said:


> With the 195th overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Florida Panthers are proud to select, from SaiPa,
> RW *Kristian Afanasyev*!




The Russian Mexican playing hockey in Finland.


----------



## uncleben

belair said:


> The Russian Mexican playing hockey in Finland.




That's the one!
And of course, worth noting he's playing in Finland by way of Quebec and Michigan 

His concussion is a big concern, but he's a big body with skill, who treated as a long-term project, will hopefully find the toolbox in which to put his tools and be an effective player!


----------



## heusy_79

With our fourth and final selection of the draft, the Anaheim Ducks are pleased to select, from EC Red Bull Salzburg U18, and committed to University of Maine (2019-20),

G Benjamin Beck 


*1-22 - C Ryan Poehling - 6'3 185 L - St Cloud State(NCAA)
3-89 - G Ian Scott - 6'3 168 L - Prince Albert (WHL)
4-115 - RW Jonas Rondbjerg - 6'0 176 L - Vaxjo (SHL)
7-196 - G Benjamin Beck - 6'7 216 L - Red Bull U18*

Thanks once again to Risto for another great mock, looking forward to the next one.

PM sent


----------



## Teemu

The Chicago Blackhawks select defenseman Scooter Brickey, Des Moines Buccaneers (USHL)






1 (27): F * Shane Bowers*, Waterloo (USHL)
2 (58): F * Vladimir Kuznetsov*, Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)
4 (120): F * MacAuley Carson*, Sudbury (OHL)
5 (131): D * Radim Šalda*, Mountfield (Czech)
5 (140): F *Austin Pratt*, Red Deer (WHL)
5 (151): G *Daniil Tarasov*, Tolpar (MHL)
6 (170): D *Mathieu Charlebois*, Halifax (QMJHL)
6 (182): F *Michael Pastujov*, USNTDP (USHL)
7 (197): D *Scooter Brickey*, Des Moines (USHL)
7 (199):
7 (208):

PM sent


----------



## 5cotland

select Kirill Slepets

PM'd next GM


----------



## Teemu

The Chicago Blackhawks select defenseman Cole Fraser, Peterborough Petes






1 (27): F * Shane Bowers*, Waterloo (USHL)
2 (58): F * Vladimir Kuznetsov*, Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)
4 (120): F * MacAuley Carson*, Sudbury (OHL)
5 (131): D * Radim Šalda*, Mountfield (Czech)
5 (140): F *Austin Pratt*, Red Deer (WHL)
5 (151): G *Daniil Tarasov*, Tolpar (MHL)
6 (170): D *Mathieu Charlebois*, Halifax (QMJHL)
6 (182): F *Michael Pastujov*, USNTDP (USHL)
7 (197): D *Scooter Brickey*, Des Moines (USHL)
7 (199): D *Cole Fraser*, Peterborough (OHL)
7 (208):

PM sent


----------



## FlamerForLife

Boston takes Joey Keane
Can someone pm next


----------



## Teemu

FlamerForLife said:


> Boston takes Joey Keane
> Can someone pm next




Done


----------



## Duke16

select D Scott Walford (Victoria, WHL)
SOMEONE PLEASE PM NEXT

1-13: *D Juuso Valimaki (Tri-City, WHL)*
2-48: *LW Jonah Gadjovich (Owen Sound, OHL)*
4-109: *C Igor Shvyryov (Magnitogorsk, MHL)*
5-146: *RW Daniil Vovchenko (Cherepovets, KHL)*
5-152: *LW Kevin Hancock (Owen Sound, OHL)*
7-201: *D Scott Walford (Victoria, WHL)*
7-212:


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

DukeChoof said:


> select D Scott Walford (Victoria, WHL)
> SOMEONE PLEASE PM NEXT
> 
> 1-13: *D Juuso Valimaki (Tri-City, WHL)*
> 2-48: *LW Jonah Gadjovich (Owen Sound, OHL)*
> 4-109: *C Igor Shvyryov (Magnitogorsk, MHL)*
> 5-146: *RW Daniil Vovchenko (Cherepovets, KHL)*
> 5-152: *LW Kevin Hancock (Owen Sound, OHL)*
> 7-201: *D Scott Walford (Victoria, WHL)*
> 7-212:




done


----------



## uncleben

FlamerForLife said:


> Boston takes Joey Keane
> Can someone pm next




Keane was taken 148th


----------



## Incetardis

The St. Louis Blues select *Justin Brazeau* from the Ontario Hockey League's North Bay Batallion


----------



## FlamerForLife

uncleben85 said:


> Keane was taken 148th




My bad was in a rush, so didn't really check properly if he had been drafted.
with 200th OA pick boston selects: Matt Miller, C, Sioux City (USHL)


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Toronto is awarded Jonathan Dugan.

Calgary is awarded Daniil Skorikov.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## uncleben

With the 205th overall selection in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft, the Florida Panthers are proud to select, from the Hamilton Bulldogs, 
D *Benjamin Gleason*!​





Round (OA)|Player|Pos.|Team|Ht.|Wt.|dd/mm/yy|Notes
1 (14)|Michael Rasmussen|C|Tri-City Americans|6'5"|203|17-04-99
3 (64)|Ostap Safin|RW|HC Sparta Praha|6'4"|198|11-02-99|via ARI
3 (85)|Dylan Samberg|D|Hermantown High|6'3"|190|24-01-99|via NJD
5 (138)|Kyler Yeo|C|Hill-Murray School|6'3"|168|11-03-99|
7 (195)|Kristian Afanasyev|RW|SaiPa|6'3"|192|28-07-98|via NJD
7 (205)|Benjamin Gleason|D|Hamilton Bulldogs|6'1"|181|25-03-98|via BOS



Updated Roster

206th pick, Detroit Red Wings (Rare Jewel) has been PMd.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Detroit Red Wings select from Hamilton (OHL)

*Marian Studinic*

That's it for my picks. Thanks again to Risto for hosting, always good. 

*Draft Summary*

(1) 7th - Cody Glass, C, Portland (WHL)
(2) 45th - Antoine Morand, C, Acadie-Bathhurst (QMJHL)
(3) 71st - Yaroslav Alexyev, RW, Sherbrooke (QMJHL)
(4) 99th - Alexandre Texier, C, Grenoble (France)
(4) 117th - Ryan Peckford, LW, Victoria (WHL)
(5) 130th - Danill Yurtaikin, LW, Yaroslavl (KHL)
(5) 145th - Jesse Koskenkorva, C, Karpat (SM-liiga)
(6) 161st - Nate Knoepke, D, US-NTDP (USHL)
(6) 169th - Lukas Haudum, LW, Malmo (SHL)
(7) 206th - Marian Studenic, RW, Hamilton (OHL)

PMing next.​


----------



## Ermo20

*With the 207th overall pick, our final selection, the  are proud to select, from Barrie in the OHL, defenseman Tom Hedberg!*






* Draft Selections

R2-P52: Stelio Mattheos (C, Brandon Wheat Kings, WHL)
R3-P83: Jake Leschyshyn (C, Regina Pats, WHL)
R4-P102: Mikey Anderson (D, Waterloo Black Hawks, USHL)
R6-P179: Linus Nyman (RW, Kingston Frontenacs, OHL)
R7-P207: Tom Hedberg (D, Barrie Colts, OHL)

My final selection between both Colorado and Nashville in the draft. For Nashville, the draft seemed to be less about the picks and more about the trades that came along with it, especially adding Gaudreau (as unrealistic as it is). Though we feel like we had a good draft, with Mattheos being a steal in the late second round in my opinion.

Thanks again to Risto for a great draft!

Next GM PMed.*


----------



## Teemu

With their final selection, the Chicago Blackhawks select forward Cole Guttman, Dubuque Fighting Saints






1 (27): F * Shane Bowers*, Waterloo (USHL)
2 (58): F * Vladimir Kuznetsov*, Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)
4 (120): F * MacAuley Carson*, Sudbury (OHL)
5 (131): D * Radim Šalda*, Mountfield (Czech)
5 (140): F *Austin Pratt*, Red Deer (WHL)
5 (151): G *Daniil Tarasov*, Tolpar (MHL)
6 (170): D *Mathieu Charlebois*, Halifax (QMJHL)
6 (182): F *Michael Pastujov*, USNTDP (USHL)
7 (197): D *Scooter Brickey*, Des Moines (USHL)
7 (199): D *Cole Fraser*, Peterborough (OHL)
7 (208): F *Cole Guttman*, Dubuque (USHL)


----------



## MackAttack26

select *John St. Ivany*

 select *Dylan Plouffe*

And with that both teams conclude their drafts. Thanks again to Risto for this.

PMing next.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Buffalo selects Jordan Hollett. I'll make it pretty later.

Someone please PM the next GM.


----------



## Zaddy

Ristoreilly said:


> Buffalo selects Jordan Hollett. I'll make it pretty later.
> 
> Someone please PM the next GM.




Done.


----------



## Duke16

select LW Jacob Tortora
Someone please PM next
Edit: Sharks are on autopick


----------



## Zaddy

are auto'd Morgan Barron.


----------



## Zaddy

With the 214th overall pick the Winnipeg Jets are proud to select...

...from BrynÃ¤s, Sweden, defenseman August Berg.






(1) 8th overall - *Miro Heiskanen*, LD, HIFK, Finland
(2) 39th overall - *Lucas Elvenes*, RW, RÃ¶gle, Sweden
(3) 70th overall - *Josh Brook*, RD, Moose Jaw, WHL
(3) 79th overall - *Rickard Hugg*, C, Leksand, Sweden
(3) 82nd overall - *Olle Eriksson Ek*, G, FÃ¤rjestad, Sweden
(4) 101st overall - *Max Gildon*, LD, USNTDP, USHL
(5) 132nd overall - *David Kvasnicka*, LD, HC Plzen, Czech
(6) 163rd overall - *Emil Westerlund*, LW, LinkÃ¶ping, Sweden
(7) 194th overall - *Filip Sveningsson*, LW, HV71, Sweden
(7) 214th overall - *August Berg*, RD, BrynÃ¤s, Sweden

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

That concludes my draft. I think I just may have drafted the most euros out of anybody  
Really happy with my draft, particularly the first seven picks. I would be surprised if I don't get 3-4 solid NHLers from that group. 
Anyway, thanks for the mock Risto, see you in May ​


----------



## Zaddy

are auto'd Cole Coskey.

PMing Montreal.


----------



## TT1

making pick soon



With our final pick in the draft, Montreal is happy to select *Oliver Castleman*!






*Picks:*

1 (11): *Martin Necas*
1 (12): *Elias Pettersson*
1 (26): *Conor Timmins*
1 (30): *Jake Oettinger*
2 (42): *Jaret Anderson-Dolan *
2 (51): *Michael DiPietro*
2 (59): *Alex Formenton* (auto pick, would have picked *Evan Barratt*)
2 (62): *Noel Hoefenmayer*
3 (63): *Artyom Minulin*
3 (87): *Kyle Olson*
3 (90): *Austen Keating*
3 (92): *Mason Shaw*
4 (121): *Jonathan Smart*
4 (123): *Stuart Skinner*
6 (180): *Emil Oksanen*
7 (216): *Oliver Castleman*

And of course much thanks to risto for hosting another great mock!

PM'ing next GM


----------



## Incetardis

With the final pick of the 2017 NHL Entry Draft the St. Louis Blues proudly select goalie *Tomas Vomacka* of the NAHL's Corpus Christi Ice Rays. Blues management are very pleased with the outcome of this years draft and feel they've accomplished the difficult task of both improving their current roster and strengthening their prospect pool for years to come

*1st (3rd OA) C Gabe Vilardi
1st (16th OA) RD Nicolas Hague
1st (25th OA) C/LW Kailer Yamamoto
3rd (#86) C Lane Zablocki
5th (#134) LD Jack Ahcan
7th (#202) RW Justin Brazeau
7th (#217) G Tomas Vomacka*

The St. Louis Blues would like to thank Ristoreilly and the city of Buffalo for hosting this great event


----------



## belair

Huge thanks to Risto for a seamless mock.

Devils are happy with the state of their franchise coming out of the draft. Heading into it their RW position severely lacked depth. With a few moves that is no longer a concern. And although their defense is still an issue, the addition of *RD Mike Green* and *LD Luca Sbisa* will provide a good short-term buffer while the young defensemen continue to improve and the 2017 draft class develops. Also the addition of *C Henrik Borgstrom*, *C Dylan Gambrell* and *LW Jordan Greenway* along with the selection of 9th overall pick *RW Owen Tippett* ensure prospect depth at the forward position won't be an issue for some time.




*CURRENT DEPTH CHART
*
LW Taylor Hall ($6.000m) - C Travis Zajac ($5.750m) - RW Kyle Palmieri ($4.650m)
C Pavel Zacha ($0.894) - C Adam Henrique ($4.000m) - *RW Jason Pominville ($5.600m)*
*RW Nail Yakupov (RFA*)* - *C Martin Hanzal ($5.500m)* - RW Devante Smith-Pelley ($1.300m)
LW Miles Wood ($0.925m) - C Jacob Josefson ($1.400) - *RW Jake Virtanen ($0.894m)*
RW Stefan Noesen ($0.800m)


LD Andy Greene ($5.000m) - RD Damon Severson ($4.250m)
*LD Luca Sbisa ($3.600m)* - *RD Mike Green ($6.000m)*
LD John Moore ($1.667m) - RD Dalton Prout ($1.575m)
*LD Griffin Reinhart ($1.400m)*

G Corey Schneider ($6.000m)
G Scott Wedgewood ($0.700m)

IR: Ryane Clowe ($4.850m)
Recapture: Ilya Kovalchuk ($0.250m)

TOTAL SALARY *$67.455m* ($72.305m without LTIR)
not including bonuses

***NJD choose not to qualify at current cap. Will re-negotiate a 2-year deal beyond July 1st.



*Round *
|
*Pick *
|
*Position *
|
*Player *
|
*Ht, Wt*
|
*2016/17 Team*

1| 9 | RW |
*Owen Tippett*
| 6'2, 203, R | Mississauga Steelheads, OHL
2 | 40 | LHD |
* Robin Salo*
| 6'0, 181, L | Sport Vassa, SM-Liiga
2 | 47 | LW |
*Denis Smirnov*
| 5'10, 185, L | Penn State Nittany Lions, NCAA
4 | 114 | LHD |
*Kasper Kotkansalo*
| 6'2, 190, L | Sioux Falls Stampede, USHL
5 | 127 | LHD |
*Mark Rubinchik*
| 6'0, 181, L | Saskatoon Blades, WHL 
6 | 164 | C |
*Zach Solow*
| 5'9, 181, R | Dubuque Fighting Saints, USHL
6 | 176 | LHD |
*Nick Leivermann*
| 5'10, 180, L | Eden Prairie High, USHS
7 | 190 | RHD |
*Thomas Gregoire*
| 5'11, 180, R | Sherbrooke Phoenix, QMJHL


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Buffalo Sabres would like to announce that the following players have agreed to attend our Development Camp in July:

C Patrick Khodorenko (Michigan State, NCAA)
C Paul Washe (Fargo, USHL)
C Dylan Seitz (Kitchener, OHL) - WNY Native
D Corson Green (Chicago, USHL)
D Sean Durzi (Owen Sound, OHL)
G Kaden Fulcher (Hamilton, OHL)

In addition, we'd like to announce our complete Development Camp roster:

*Forwards*
Asplund, Rasmus
Baptiste, Nicholas
Brown, Christopher
Chytil, Filip
Cornel, Eric
Davidsson, Marcus
Dupuy, Jean
Estephan, Giorgio
Fasching, Hudson
Glotov, Vasily
Hagel, Brandon
Hurley, Connor
Joly, D'Artagnan
Karabacek, Vaclav
Khodorenko, Patrick*
Murray, Brett
Nylander, Alex
Olofsson, Victor
Peterson, Judd
Possler, Gustav
Pu, Cliff
Ruzicka, Adam
Seitz, Dylan*
Washe, Paul*
Willman, Maxwell

*Defensemen*
Borgen, William
Budik, Vojtech
Chukarov, Ivan
Crotty, Cameron
Durzi, Sean*
Fitzgerald, Casey
Florentino, Anthony
Geisser, Tobias
Green, Corson*
Guhle, Brendan
Martin, Brycen
Martin, Luke
Nyberg, Philip
Osmanski, Austin
Stephens, Devante

*Goaltenders*
Fulcher, Kaden*
Hollett, Jordan
Johansson, Jonas
Petersen, Cal


----------



## Duke16

Ristoreilly said:


> The Buffalo Sabres would like to announce that the following players have agreed to attend our Development Camp in July:
> 
> C Patrick Khodorenko (USA NTDP, USHL)
> C Paul Washe (Fargo, USHL)
> C Dylan Seitz (Kitchener, OHL) - WNY Native
> D Corson Green (Chicago, USHL)
> D Sean Durzi (Owen Sound, OHL)
> G Kaden Fulcher (Hamilton, OHL)




Khodorenko, Durzi and Garreffa were the only guys left on my list, so  invite Joseph Garreffa haha.

Thanks for hosting Risto, it was lots of fun. Looking forward to the May Mock.


----------

